# Spitfire: bml & sable -- new vol 3 fast legato demo!!



## Synesthesia

**Andy B has done a demo to show off the new fast legatos. These are ALL played. No premade runs, trills etc. ALL played. Enjoy!**

**** PLEASE REMEMBER - - the legato patches are EXTENSIONS of volume 1 and 2 -- they use the LONG NOTES from those volumes, and while you CAN play fast runs without the long notes, they are not intended to function WITHOUT volumes 1 and 2!! ****

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sable_3_Fast_Legato_Demo_AB.mp3[/mp3]



**New demo from our mate Rohan Stevenson - "Captain Brown"!**

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_CaptBrown_RH.mp3[/mp3]


A first more detailed walkthrough of Vols 1 and 2 used together:





First quick look at volume 2! Release date 30th April!




How to use Sable to make bigger sections:





*Andy Blaney -- "Crossing The Line"*

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_CrossingTheLine_AB.mp3[/mp3]


*Have a look at using Sable alongside the Albion series! A walkthru of some of the overlay patches..*




First demos!

Sable Shades - Rohan Stevenson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sables_Shades_RH.mp3[/mp3]

Bredon Dusk - Paul Thomson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BredonDusk.mp3[/mp3]

Glass House - Andy Blaney
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_AB_GlassHouse.mp3[/mp3]

Wildflower - Paul Thomson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_Wildflower_v2.mp3[/mp3]













After the delights of enormous string libraries, providing broad brush stroke approaches to writing, which have characterised recent film, gaming and TV music to some extent, Spitfire are at last proud to present a new set of brushes. The finest of sable brushes, if you will, to provide you with the tools you need to write detailed and focussed string parts that have a personality and style that represents your personality, that expresses your creative will and provides you with fresh pastures of experimentation. 

Spitfire presents *Sable*.

Part of a new, long-term project entitled *THE BRITISH MODULAR LIBRARY* providing composers with the ability to add fine aspects of extreme detail, musical expression, beauty and focus to their work. To write music that musicians love to play and to get the most out of smaller ensembles and the wealth of timbral colour and character they can add to any project. After many years of development experience Spitfire will present this library with a user interface and set of features unprecedented in any library to date. With *7 mic positions*, recorded at 96k through vintage valve and ribbon mics to tape through Neve preamps and Prism convertors, and presented at 48k, 24bit in Kontakt format, and additionally three extremely useful 'mixed' versions presented in Stereo and 5.1 Surround.

*Sable* is presented in modular volumes and consists of the finest players London has to offer, playing in the hall at Air Studios, regarded as one of the greatest scoring stages in the world.

*Sable* features *4 x 1st Violins, 3 x 2nd Violins (totally different players seated in their correct positions), 3 x Violas, 3 x Cellos and 3 x Contrabasses.*

*Sable* volume 1, due for release in *February 2013*, weighs in at *over 100GB *(in uncompressed WAV format -- release format will be compressed NCW) and *over 55,000 samples*. (5.1 Surround option downloadable separately to reduce download time and conserve disk space.) 

It features 'essential articulations' for *Violin 1* and *Cellos*. Volume 2, features Violin 2, Violas and Contrabasses, and then Volume 3, due for release June 2013 features 'extended articulations' for the band.

More information coming soon.

Here's the pricing structure of Sable. 


SABLE PRICING:

SABLE VOL 1 (V1, VC): *RRP £399* 
SABLE VOL 2 (V2, Va, CB): *RRP £399*
SABLE VOL 3 (V1, VC extended): *RRP £299*

Total cost *RRP £1097*


Here's our draft patch list. Up to 8 RRs and up to 4 dyn layers: 

VOLUME 1 : PATCH LIST 

V1 (a4) 
Longs nonvib/vibrato 
Longs con sord nonvib/vibrato 
Longs flautando 
Longs harmonics 
Legato intervals fingered 
Legato intervals portamento 
Legato intervals bowed 
Shorts spiccato 
Shorts staccato 
Staccato Dig 
Feathered spiccato 
Spiccato con sord 
Pizzicato 
Bartok pizz 
Col legno 
Trills major 
Trills minor 
Unmeasured trems 


VC (a3) 
Longs nonvib/vibrato 
Longs con sord nonvib/vibrato 
Longs flautando 
Longs harmonics 
Legato intervals fingered 
Legato intervals portamento 
Legato intervals bowed 
Shorts spiccato 
Shorts staccato 
Pizzicato 
Bartok pizz 
Col legno 
Trills major 
Trills minor 
Unmeasured trems 


MIC CONTROLS (individual) 
close 
close ribbon 
stage (this is a very very different configuration, mic selection and sound compared to the tree) 
decca tree 
ambient 
outriggers 
gallery 


MIC CONTROLS (premixed by Jake Jackson, yet to be titled) 
Big Mix (stereo) 
Big Mix (surround) 
Smaller Mix (stereo) 
Smaller Mix (surround) 
Pop Mix (stereo) 
Pop Mix (surround)

***********

e&oe, this is how Vols 2 and 3 are looking currently. We have expanded Vol 3 from our original concept after feedback from you guys, but also excitement about how everything is sounding, and wanting to fulfil a few extras from our own wishlists.

*VOLUME 2
*
*Violins 2 a3:*
Longs nonvib/vibrato
Longs con sord nonvib/vibrato
Longs flautando
Longs harmonics
Legato intervals fingered
Legato intervals portamento
Legato intervals bowed
Shorts spiccato
Shorts staccato
Spiccato con sord
Pizzicato
Bartok pizz 
Col legno
Trills major
Trills minor
Unmeasured trems


*Violas a3:*
Longs nonvib/vibrato
Longs con sord nonvib/vibrato
Longs flautando
Longs harmonics
Legato intervals fingered
Legato intervals portamento
Shorts spiccato
Shorts staccato
Pizzicato
Bartok pizz 
Col legno
Trills major
Trills minor
Unmeasured trems

*CBasses a3:*
Longs nonvib/vibrato
Longs harmonics
Legato intervals fingered
Shorts spiccato
Shorts staccato
Pizzicato
Bartok pizz 
Col legno
Unmeasured trems



*VOLUME 3*

*Violins 1 a4:*
Legato intervals fingered con sordino
Legato intervals portamento con sordino
Legato very fast playing extension
Legato intervals flautando
Legato intervals sul pont
Legato intervals trem
Repeated note legato
Longs molto espressivo
Longs Marcato
Longs sul pont
Longs sul pont heavy distorted
Trems sul pont
Measured Trems 150, 180 bpm (Time machine enabled)
Trills min 3rd
Trills perfect 4th
FX - massive FX section

*Violins 2 a3:*
Legato intervals fingered con sordino
Legato intervals portamento con sordino
Legato very fast playing extension
Legato intervals flautando
Legato intervals sul pont
Legato intervals trem
Longs sul pont
Measured Trems 150, 180 bpm (Time machine enabled)
FX - massive FX section

*Violas a3:*
Legato intervals bowed
Legato intervals fingered con sordino
Legato intervals portamento con sordino
Legato very fast playing extension
Legato intervals flautando
Legato intervals sul pont
Legato intervals trem
Longs sul pont
Measured Trems 150, 180 bpm (Time machine enabled)
FX - massive FX section

*Cellos a3:*
Legato intervals fingered con sordino
Legato intervals portamento con sordino
Legato very fast playing extension
Legato intervals flautando
Legato intervals sul pont
Legato intervals trem
Repeated note legato
Longs molto espressivo
Longs Marcato
Longs sul pont
Longs sul pont heavy distorted
Trems sul pont
Measured Trems 150, 180 bpm (Time machine enabled)
Trills min 3rd
Trills perfect 4th
FX - massive FX section

*CBasses a3:*
Legato intervals bowed
Legato intervals portamento
Legato intervals trem
Longs sul pont
Measured Trems 150 bpm (Time machine enabled)
FX - massive FX section


----------



## Kralc

I've found my birthday present!! :D

Cannot wait for this one guys!


----------



## midi_controller

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

:shock: 

Time to start saving, please don't cost $10,000!


----------



## james7275

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Aha!.. it now seems like spitfire is shifting their focus onto developing more detailed individual sections....I like it!


----------



## Matt

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

I was just thinking the one thing I'm really missing from the Albion series is a nice little Viola section. Exciting!


----------



## EforEclectic

I am ... speechless. 

Is there an estimated MSRP for these?


----------



## passenger57

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

=o


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Looks wonderful but I'm afraid this will be quite expensive?


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Well, fk. >8o


----------



## park bench

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Ack! not enough funds!


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

This is the best news since I started making music !! _-) =o _-)


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Wonderful News ! 

Seven Mic Positions ? Wow... Do we really need that many :roll: 


Thanks,

Muziksculp


----------



## Inductance

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

I had tears in my eyes as I read that announcement.

Sable + the Hans drums library = I need a raise now!


----------



## danielcartisano

Damn I have a feeling I'm going to love the sound of this library...


----------



## fido94

Just take my credit card and charge it going forward! I can't wait for what you guys have lined up for 2013


----------



## Malo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

>8o Sold! 

I think I have a coupon from Albion II... :mrgreen:


----------



## matolen

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

This sounds amazing (and probably depressingly expensive ) -- individual players in each seat! watch out divisi!

Can you do multiple 4s to create 8-12-16 player sound?



How large will this library be in total? 300GB? If vol one is just cellos and first violins clocking in at 100GB...and we assume another 100GB for vol 2&3 etc...

wow.


----------



## zacnelson

Wow! I'm glad I didn't buy Iceni - I can use that money and my Loegria 25% voucher on this instead!


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



Inductance @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> Sable + the Hans drums library =



= er.... don't you think that might sound a little.... odd?

Sable = intriguing. Speculatively wondering if this will, like 8VP, be a new trend among devs for higher priced, more exclusive libraries. Looking forward to more info.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



matolen @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> This sounds amazing (and probably depressingly expensive )



We're currently looking into the pricing and this couldn't be further from what we're anticipating. The idea of it being modular is you can limit your investment to the instruments you really want/ need.We always welcome feedback from VI-C before finalising our pricing! Our aim and mission statement is to promote British musicianship and craft to as many as people and encourage people to write brilliant orchestral music. BML is designed to be inclusive.

As we complete our site copy for BML over the coming days we want to highlight the way in which we and a lot of pros seem to work. Composing and realising quickly with ensemble tools and then eeking out key elements with more detailed VI's. It's our hope that for larger arrangements that Albions are used as the broad backdrop and people then add in specific elements of detail that they want to feature. BML and the Albion range is designed to interact and interface perfectly.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

I look forward to learn more details concerning the articulations offered in Vol.1-3.

I often wonder whether cetrain shortcomings in Kontakt are not motivation enough for spitfire and friends - thinking about Hans Zimmer - to consider the creation of a spitfire platform independent of Kontakt, and perhaps the substantial sums required by Native Instruments for libs are another aspect that might be plus.

Just saying....


----------



## zacnelson

Would the BML be likely to include the same keyswitches and polyphonic legato as Loegria?


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

This modular thing makes me think that Brass & WW might follow.

These small groups, plus the announced Solo Stings "II", will really give us the flexibility we're craving for (me, at least).

Also, why not take all the vln & celli patches from the 3 Albions, add newly recorded violas & basses, and you'd have yet another complete string library?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

I would pay more if the scripting was more detailed than solo strings and albion. 

I like to have more control over my arrangements. VSL is great with that and if Spitfire came out with a way to avoid the reverb spill over with more options and articulations, I would be willing to pay more.

Solo strings sounds good sometimes as a layer but it sometimes, much less so. 

I feel you guys can do a great job so dont be afraid to take out a bigger library (this seems like one) which is more detailed and dedicated in its approach.

Detailing is important to so many of us because we are not going beyond the mock-up stage most of the time. Hiring orchestras is difficult with producers. 

So, a lot of times, the mock-up is the final version!

In that respect, more detail and further R&D into sampled instruments is desired and I am sure many pro level guys will be willing to pay more for that.

I look forward to this one.

Tanuj.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



british_bpm @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> We were hoping people on VI-C would suggest a price-point for this lib so we can see if we're close to what people are willing to spend. Our aim and mission statement is to promote British musicianship and craft to as many as people and encourage people to write brilliant orchestral music. BML is designed to be inclusive.



Oh that's terrific to hear. Can I humbly suggest you release a lot more detail into what the library contains before we all pitch in with pricing suggestions?


----------



## Manuel

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

I really like the idea of a modular spitfire series. And somehow the idea of it being inclusive and not exclusive is also very likeable.

As for the price, I would also like to have some more details before making a suggestion.

But I certainly wish you only the best for your endeavour,

Manuel


----------



## Kralc

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



british_bpm @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> We were hoping people on VI-C would suggest a price-point for this lib so we can see if we're close to what people are willing to spend.


I've got....um, 3 dollars and some tictacs. That cool? :wink: 

I second Guys' request, more info would be awesome anyway!


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



british_bpm @ 19th January 2013 said:


> matolen @ Sat Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds amazing (and probably depressingly expensive )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're currently looking into the pricing and this couldn't be further from what we're anticipating. The idea of it being modular is you can limit your investment to the instruments you really want/ need.
> 
> We were hoping people on VI-C would suggest a price-point for this lib so we can see if we're close to what people are willing to spend. Our aim and mission statement is to promote British musicianship and craft to as many as people and encourage people to write brilliant orchestral music. BML is designed to be inclusive.
> 
> As we complete our site copy for BML over the coming days we want to highlight the way in which we and a lot of pros seem to work. Composing and realising quickly with ensemble tools and then eeking out key elements with more detailed VI's. It's our hope that for larger arrangements that Albions are used as the broad backdrop and people then add in specific elements of detail that they want to feature. BML and the Albion range is designed to interact and interface perfectly.
Click to expand...


So glad to hear this. Hats of for keeping it inclusive.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

We'll get a path list up later, needless to say it's INCREDIBLY detailed, in articulations, RRs Dyn Layers and Legato bowing styles.

We'll be taking the efficient Albion engine and offer the features found in that range including intelligent polyphonic legato, keyswitched articulations, the cog..... Oh.... and we've got a really really nice new feature that's going to shake stuff up a bit and get this board chatting...

More soon, in the meantime here's more blurb on BML and pack shots here:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/news


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



british_bpm @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> We were hoping people on VI-C would suggest a price-point for this lib so we can see if we're close to what people are willing to spend.



Cool, well you'll need to show us some more stuff first :D


----------



## HDJK

zacnelson @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> Wow! I'm glad I didn't buy Iceni - I can use that money and my Loegria 25% voucher on this instead!



My thoughts exactly :D 

This is great news!


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

I'm a bit puzzled by the fact Vol. 3 apparently has extended articulations for vlns & celli, but not violas. >8o


----------



## Dan Stearn

Love the approach/ direction you guys are taking here, and I love how you're really clear on your mission statement and your long term ambitions for Spitfire, instead of just throwing out products you think will sell. This seems like a great product, which will compliment what you already have available, and I'm very excited to start seeing some demos (even though I'd made the promise to myself to buy no more sample libraries for the time being!! ahh well!!)


----------



## TomMartin

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Firstly, I'm glad to see you plan on this new product working with the Albion series, and not making it obsolete!


Secondly....this sounds like it's going to bring back the necessity for slave computers! It sounds pretty hardware intensive..... Can't wait to hear something!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

*edit*


----------



## windshore

It seems counterproductive to simply throw out a number as a price-point.

Spitfire has done a very good job so far in releasing libs that are priced competitively and also giving current users incentives. I'd hate to see that change by using VI-control or other forums as something equivalent of an auction site.

Obviously this venture into "consumer" libraries has worked out well for you. You are the ones that know what it cost and what you'll make. I'd really rather not see pages of guesses about what the library would be worth to one user or another, based on guessing about what a product will be.

Mark


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

You're quite right, I don't think a worded that post correctly (now edited) we have a good idea what we're going to price vol 1 at but always welcome any feed back before finalising our price points. 

Something VI-C may have some more fun with is throwing additional articulations requests into the hat. We're still in production on Volume 3 of Sable and have some hall slots for the final stages of recording. We hope to get an articulation list of Vol 1 & 2 (already incredibly extensive) up this weekend. 

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Detail is welcomed. For me sections have been covered - ad infinitum. We need small expressive solo/chamber instruments. This looks encouraging. Please also have an 'auto-divisi' device (if you break it out by 'chairs').


----------



## Hicks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Detailed articulations is what I am seeking the most. We have already all the stac, pizz and legato needed, and VSL orchestral strings is getting a bit old.

However, recording tons of articulations with a lot of players costs a lot (in time and money) so Spitfire have decided to reduce drastically the number of players (was the same issue with VSL dimension strings - with also an awful legato programming).
Hope I could layer those articulations to get bigger sound.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



Rob Elliott @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> Please also have an 'auto-divisi' device (if you break it out by 'chairs').



You never know, but with only 4 or 3 instruments per section, I doubt there will be any divisi.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



jamwerks @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Sat Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please also have an 'auto-divisi' device (if you break it out by 'chairs').
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never know, but with only 4 or 3 instruments per section, I doubt there will be any divisi.
Click to expand...



Yea probably right. :(


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Since you guys are canvassing (always dangerous) and ahead of the details, two general points related to pricing. Not expecting you to jump on either point, but I figure no harm in mentioning it.

1 - I'm not a big fan of the intro-discount-and-no-more-discounts-forever policy. I've come close to buying all three Albions at the 11th hour. Being on the fence, I felt pressured to buy - but my psychology in these cases is to walk away, as I did each time. If these were significantly reduced in the future, I'd reconsider all 3 (or indeed a bundle). The two sales models I prefer are no-discounts-forever (a la Spectrasonics) and sales after an initial full price period. Not expecting anyone to agree with me, might very well just be me.

2 - I'd be interested in single-mic-position versions of the Sable range at a slightly reduced price (ideally with an upgrade path to full). 2 reasons - 1, saves significantly on disc space and 2, I tend to favour the stage position in ambient libraries and tweak everything else to match, broadly, so it's likely to be mostly redundant for me in these cases. Solo instruments tend to be the exception.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

this is interesting and i was about to get albion 2 mainly because of the half size string sections. not just that though but all the other things but mainly that. now im going to have to wait and see what the color of this library is. i would not put anyone off getting albion 2 because it sounds great and the half sections are just something i was more interested in thats all.

i think if you have a bundle of 3 guy then eventually and i mean sometime in the very distant future a discount would be a good idea.


----------



## mark812

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Divisi for small ensembles with 4 players would be quite pointless. I agree with Guy on the (great) idea of releasing a single-mic-position stripped down version (tree mic)..since I don't think that most of the people here need 7 or 8 mic positions. I use tree mics 99% of the time.


----------



## Ed

Why dont you call it something like Hans Zimmer Percussion? Then we can shorten it to HZP, or Huzzp


----------



## mark812

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



askmusic @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> mark812 @ Sat Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Divisi for small ensembles with 4 players would be quite pointless. I agree with Guy on the (great) idea of releasing a single-mic-position stripped down version (tree mic)..since I don't think that most of the people here need 7 or 8 mic positions. I use tree mics 99% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think its a good idea to use Tree mics only? If a "one-mic" library would be released I recommend one of the 3 "mix" positions SF will offer anyway.
> 
> I have to say, I like the approach of doing so much mic postions, when considering AIR and the whole SF sound philosophy. Samples don't blend and spread their sound like a real recording, where the decca tree maybe indeed 99% of the sound. But with samples and especially when it comes to arrange the sounds in our 3-dimensional stereo field (not even talking about surround) mic positions are the most powerful tool for mixing, at least in my opinion.
> 
> - Sascha
Click to expand...


If it was limited to only one mic position, which one would you choose?

I was talking about the idea of releasing a stripped-down version which Guy suggested. I generally agree with you, I love the sound of AIR Lyndhurst, but I also think that 7 mic positions are overkill..


----------



## Guy Rowland

Yup - the 7 positions are in the bag, that's clearly a core design feature of this new range. Personally I won't make use of that feature so much, whereas I'd imagine other will, so just raised it as a possible alternative version - certainly not either / or.

In this case the Stereo Mix would be the logical one to offer in any Lite version.


----------



## park bench

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Stereo mix as a lite version would be welcome...

Echoing the other statements of needing a patch list before suggesting a price.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



askmusic @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> And you think its a good idea to use Tree mics only? If a "one-mic" library would be released I recommend one of the 3 "mix" positions SF will offer anyway.
> 
> I have to say, I like the approach of doing so much mic positions, when considering AIR and the whole SF sound philosophy. Samples don't blend and spread their sound like a real recording, where the decca tree maybe indeed 99% of the sound. But with samples and especially when it comes to arrange the sounds in our 3-dimensional stereo field (not even talking about surround) mic positions are the most powerful tool for mixing, at least in my opinion.
> 
> - Sascha



I'm definitely with Sascha on this. That three mic position option has proven time and time again to allow me get way more out of library than I ever could with just the tree mics. And I don't mean just Spitfire libraries. Do I use the 3 all the time? No, of course not, but I do use tree + close regularly. I've also done comparisons between lite libraries with tree mics and full versions with all three positions, and never once did I feel that just the tree mics would be sufficient. Just my opinion of course, but point being is that if Spitfire ever did reduce the mic position count, I'd hope that three positions rather than one would be their choice.

Re. the new releases, well I'll want to hear and read a lot more before deciding on any purchases. But knowing first hand what Spitfire has already done with Albion and Redux etc., I've got a funny feeling that my piggy bank might be asked cough up some money again before long.


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Yeah, if the full version is quite expensive, then a lite version with close, tree, ambient would be great. Preferably with the option to update to the full version later as suggested earlier in the thread.


----------



## mark812

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



Resoded @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> Yeah, if the full version is quite expensive, then a lite version with close, tree, ambient would be great. Preferably with the option to update to the full version later as suggested earlier in the thread.



Great idea.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



playz123 @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> I'm definitely with Sascha on this. That three mic position option has proven time and time again to allow me get way more out of library than I ever could with just the tree mics. And I don't mean just Spitfire libraries. Do I use the 3 all the time? No, of course not, but I do use tree + close regularly. I've also done comparisons between lite libraries with tree mics and full versions with all three positions, and never once did I feel that just the tree mics would be sufficient. Just my opinion of course, but point being is that if Spitfire ever did reduce the mic position count, I'd hope that three positions rather than one would be their choice.



I can't see them offering 3 or more different versions - if you value the different positions, then the regular version will be magnificent I'm sure (10 mics and mixes!). I'd be very surprised if they offer a lighter version, but if they do a single position is the logical choice.

My suggestion was in context to pricing - I would personally like to see a lite version at a lower price with one position. Using a 10th of the resources is attractive in itself to me.

EDIT - just to elaborate, I think offering a 3 position alternative would eat too heavily into the market for their main product, I'd have thought too many would go for it. 1 is obviously more limited, which gives clear blue water between the two versions. While I'm at it, I'll merrily have it 16 bit too, save another third resources....


----------



## FriFlo

Thrilling!
You have a small typo there, otherwise I just don't know what "Neve Premaps" are ...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Intriguing!

... 7 mikes !??


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

From their website:

With 7 mic positions, recorded at 96k through vintage valve and ribbon mics to tape through Neve premaps and Prism convertors, and presented at 48k, 24bit in Kontakt format, and additionally three extremely useful ‘mixed’ versions presented in Stereo and 5.1 Surround.

When you think about it, 7 isn't that much. There are already 5 positions in the EW Hollywood series.

How long with they keep torturing us holding off on the articulation list? :oops:


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

More Mic Positions also means more Sample Space needed. 

I guess the bottom line is do these 7 mic positions make a huge difference to the overall sound one would like to get compared to having 3 mic positions ? 

I personally can't hear a huge difference between some of the Mic positions some libraries offer. The difference is kind of subtle between some of the Mic postitions, that's why I was wondering if 7 mic positions is really a big plus here, i.e. compared to 3 mic positions ? 

Libraries are becoming Gigantic due to the multiple mic position features these days. I hope we are not heading towards 20+ mic positions in the near future. :lol:


----------



## TomMartin

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Also, would anyone miss the 96k samples? Could there be a 48k option as well?


----------



## HDJK

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



TomMartin @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> Also, would anyone miss the 96k samples? Could there be a 48k option as well?





> *recorded at 96k* through vintage valve and ribbon mics to tape through Neve premaps and Prism convertors, and *presented at 48k, 24bit*


----------



## Synesthesia

More info shortly, but couple of quick notes!

The mic positions are sometimes alt positions (ie: close ribbon, close) that are genuinely very different and useful.

Also - recording at 96k captures a huge amount of beneficial detail that you don't lose when you go to 48k.

Back to work!!


----------



## TomMartin

Well....I'm happy then


----------



## muziksculp

Synesthesia @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> More info shortly, but couple of quick notes!
> 
> The mic positions are sometimes alt positions (ie: close ribbon, close) that are genuinely very different and useful.
> 
> Also - recording at 96k captures a huge amount of beneficial detail that you don't lose when you go to 48k.
> 
> Back to work!!



Thanks for the feedback.

It is good to know that the Mic Positions are genuinely very different, and useful. i.e. (easy to hear the difference). I brought up this detail, since I noticed that some Sample Libraries have multiple Mic positions, but the difference between some of them is so subtle, that I would rather not have the extra Mic position take so much more HD space in exchange for a very subtle difference. On the other hand, if the difference is easily heard, due to it being very different, then surely that makes a big difference, and provides the user with a very useful sonic sculpting tool, besides adding reverb, EQ, ..etc. 

Looking forward to more info. , audio demos, Pricing, and other details. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## JT3_Jon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



Guy Rowland @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> Since you guys are canvassing (always dangerous) and ahead of the details, two general points related to pricing. Not expecting you to jump on either point, but I figure no harm in mentioning it.
> 
> 1 - I'm not a big fan of the intro-discount-and-no-more-discounts-forever policy. I've come close to buying all three Albions at the 11th hour. Being on the fence, I felt pressured to buy - but my psychology in these cases is to walk away, as I did each time. If these were significantly reduced in the future, I'd reconsider all 3 (or indeed a bundle). The two sales models I prefer are no-discounts-forever (a la Spectrasonics) and sales after an initial full price period. Not expecting anyone to agree with me, might very well just be me.
> 
> 2 - I'd be interested in single-mic-position versions of the Sable range at a slightly reduced price (ideally with an upgrade path to full). 2 reasons - 1, saves significantly on disc space and 2, I tend to favour the stage position in ambient libraries and tweak everything else to match, broadly, so it's likely to be mostly redundant for me in these cases. Solo instruments tend to be the exception.



+1 on both points. 

I still remember the first Albion thread where you and I were both on the fence posting at the 11th hour, and I too ended up not buying it. I hate the feeling of pressure to buy something I dont need just because its on sale, but love the feeling of buying something I wanted and getting it when it goes on sale!  More often than not my purchase method is as follows: New product comes out and I research the heck out of it, and if its good I try to remember what its. Then I ultimately forget and get back to writing music with what I have. Then around christmas time I see a sale for the product comes along, I remember I wanted it, research the product some more to see if it lived up to the hype, and if so pull the trigger.  So its the sale that re-introduces me to the product and ultimately pushes me over the top. So if Albion for example never goes on sale again, I'll probably never purchase it. Could be just me, but I dont think I'm alone with this, as isn't that the reason why "sales" exist?


----------



## Ed

+1 on mic positions needing to sound different. 7 is a bit excessive if its like half way between close and medium or medium and far.


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Only thing I'm missing from all the Albions is what LASS does and that's velocity controlled portamento / glissando. That feature to me is HUGE.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

I just wanted to chime in on the sales period discussion. Our primary reason for doing these is to reward people taking the leap into a new line or product where there are no editorials and relatively little in-the-field opinions on how the library works. It's not to pressurise anyone into buying. We don't feel the products are worth less than the RRP but understand V1.0 products and new concepts require a more of a leap of faith to buy into and a little more patience to use.

This is why on the last two releases we have listened very very hard to everyone's FB and comments, gripes and bug reports and released a massive product upgrade if not on the day that it goes full price but very soon after. It is a very effective way of us refining the product for people working in the field on a diverse range of projects ways and styles. So within a fortnight or so we have a much more refined and versatile product that is very much worth the full investment. 

Thanks so much for your comments and opinions so far, you wouldn't believe how much it's helping us figure out how this is going to work. Sample burden and management being very much on the top of our list.

I'll take my dev hat off and put my composer hat off re. Mic positions. Here's 4 reasons I'm excited about 7 mic positions and 6 mixed versions.

I hate using libs that everyone else uses, but if everyone is using a lib that you can get an infinate number of different sounds perspectives and intimacy levels out of I'm not so bothered, chances are I won't use it the same as the next man.

I hate it that things I spend loads of money on get tired so quickly. However I did stick solo strings into close mic only the other day played the pizz and whacked them through a guitar amp. This gave me a whole season of a comedy series worth of fairly original sounding inspiration from a library I had used two years before on projects including a gothic necromancer movie. That's bang for buck. I want more of that versatility and tweakablility.

I hate that technology catches up with my content and makes it feel old within a year or so. Today I don't want to give up loads of precious SSD space for stuff that my computer can't handle. But I know within a year or so I'll be able to get SSDs or thunderbolt drives for peanuts wouldn't it be nice if an investment made this year can accomodate new advances and freshen my work palette in years to come?

But more often than not I'm wholly not sure of what to do with these mics when in a bit of a hurry, I know the Tree sounds good, but I also know it sounds better when there's Close mixed in. Which is why we asked Jake Jackson to spend days doing some amazing mixes that are so diverse and versatile that I won't need to worry my head about ribbon or valve. I'll use stereo on my mac book at home, and switch to 5.1 back at work. I'll use one more intimate mix for that next season of the comedy program, and the slightly more chunky broad mix for the next instalment of necromancers!


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Thank you Christian for that thoughtful post - glad our little debate here is helping not hindering.

You make lots of good points, especially I see that with Sable you're going to want a close intimate mix that brings out the detail of a small section, and also a more conventional mix in a space. I think actually my two original points - sale pricing and a lite version - could be well served by just the second.

Forgive mentioning a competitor (but their product is totally different to this so I'll hopefully get away with it...) but Audiobro provided such a good model for this with LASS Lite. At the time of release, full LASS was out of reach. I always knew LASS Lite would miss some really important aspects of the product, but it enabled me to climb on the ladder at a price I could afford at the time. Their dollar for dollar upgrade program (plus $50) meant that I eventually got the lot. I appreciated it at every level - and I actually ended up paying $50 more of course, with which I was perfectly happy.

Now, the pricing ratio of lite / full wouldn't be appropriate here, but I think the broad concept might work well. If you like the sound of the library but it's a little on the high side price-wise, you would have a permanent lower cost entry point across the whole range. You'd be missing some key concepts that make the library special, but that's your pricing trade off - make it too good with three positions and I think it might eat into the market for the full version. Crucially, once you owned and were in love with Sable Lite but began to get frustrated with its limitations, you just pay the upgrade and you're in instant business.

Anyway, there you go, pitch over! Regardless of all this, I know we're all looking forward to the details and demos. It's terrific to see developers reaching for new ground in their releases.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Thanks Guy, this is proving to be one of the most useful threads we've been involved with. Hooray to VI-C.

Here's our draft patch list. Up to 8 RRs and up to 4 dyn layers:

VOLUME 1 : PATCH LIST

V1 (a4)
Longs nonvib/vibrato
Longs con sord nonvib/vibrato
Longs flautando
Longs harmonics
Legato intervals fingered
Legato intervals portamento
Legato intervals bowed
Shorts spiccato
Shorts staccato
Staccato Dig
Feathered spiccato
Spiccato con sord
Pizzicato
Bartok pizz 
Col legno
Trills major
Trills minor
Unmeasured trems


VC (a3)
Longs nonvib/vibrato
Longs con sord nonvib/vibrato
Longs flautando
Longs harmonics
Legato intervals fingered
Legato intervals portamento
Legato intervals bowed
Shorts spiccato
Shorts staccato
Pizzicato
Bartok pizz
Col legno
Trills major
Trills minor
Unmeasured trems


MIC CONTROLS (individual)
close
close ribbon
stage (this is a very very different configuration, mic selection and sound compared to the tree)
decca tree
ambient
outriggers
gallery


MIC CONTROLS (premixed by Jake Jackson, yet to be titled)
Big Mix (stereo)
Big Mix (surround)
Smaller Mix (stereo)
Smaller Mix (surround)
Pop Mix (stereo)
Pop Mix (surround)


----------



## Ed

Wait so technically theres 7 mics plus 6 different pre-mixes? 

Will be interesting to hear more


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Yes, 7 unique mic positions then 6 Jake Jackson audio mixes which are essentially 3 different mixes in Surround or Stereo, but the stereo is not just the LR of the 5.1 or folded down 5.1 mix, it is a dedicated stereo mix according to the style, again yet to come up with names, Big, Smaller, Pop. They sound beautiful and are a great way of running this library very lean. But most importantly they are mixed with the other sections in place so everything will lock in with everything else to theoretically sound like a fully mixed soundtrack by one of the top UK orchestral mixers!


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Just my 2 cents from a non-classical-composers view...

7 mic positions, wow, looks like overkill. I merely hope that at least one of those gives me a quite dry and stereo version of the instruments. AIR sound may be glorious but I cursed it more than once for having such a big fingerprint on the composition if you add Spitfire Strings quite loud. Drawing the "Hall" controller of the solo strings totally to the left works in a dense arrangement but if you listen closer it leaves a lot of artifacts or gives an somehow abrupt tail...only a workaround 
I just bought the Cine Winds Bundle and they managed this very well. All recorded at the Sony Stage and given are: Spot"- the mono one , "close"-in stereo with very little room, exactly what I need, "room" that adds some reverb and "surround" which shows the room in bloom.
I hope for something similar in the BML, since a lot of composers wait for a possibility to have a chamber quartet or a similar small group in a closer setting.


----------



## ysnyvz

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

i looked at the site and saw another announcement ?! grand cimbalom 

edit: sorry, i didn't know they have release calendar.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

My only request it to make the samples with more detail in the sound and not too much of a wash of reverb. In transitions this becomes very inconsistent. 

I am hoping the multiple mic-positions will solve this somehow. It is not the case with solo strings at the moment. Even though the sound is great (a bit limited though). 

In solo strings I have difficulty with this. There are some inconsistencies when exposed. But, it does sound great when layered. I use the cello and violin a lot.

Its the detail that I am missing most often without the inconsistencies. 

Finally, it seems that this will be a more custom library with proper string writing and layering possibilities.

I am not a huge fan of Symphobia style products and even thought I am not formally trained or have a clue most of the time in terms of string writing. I like writing multiple divisi parts and layering sounds to create a good string section. Well, to my ears anyway.

Good luck with it, I look forward to it. Dimension Strings are a pass for now. 

I am sticking to the original VSL samples for now. Still my go-to string library. 

Tanuj.


----------



## doctornine

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Now, call me an anorak if you will.... but has no-one else looked at the Calendar on the Spitfire page ? It nicely lists the work/release schedule.

So what, no frothing over Grand Cimbalom ?

~o)


----------



## Hicks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

The list of articulations is quite good. I always like when one differentiate bowed legato and fingered legato, HS was the only one to do this currently if I am not mistaken.

I don't care about the number of mics, better have multiple choices than only one... So that is a very good point. The disk space issue is irrelevant since hard drive are quite cheap now.
Same for the price, if it has to be used in commercial works, the return on investment will be quite immediate.

My only concern is about the small size of sections and layering with other libraries to add realism.
Hurry up to release this sutff! o-[][]-o


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Will there be a novib and vib legato option?


----------



## Kralc

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



doctornine @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> Now, call me an anorak if you will.... but has no-one else looked at the Calendar on the Spitfire page ? It nicely lists the work/release schedule.
> So what, no frothing over Grand Cimbalom?


Cheers hadn't seen that.
And yes, Grand Cimbalom is being frothed over as we speak. :wink: 

The Albion v4 update is just the cog, right?


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Reeeeally excited after seeing the articulation list. Couldn't have done it better myself! :mrgreen: 

I'm surprised to hear all the complaints about the multiple mic's. With 6 mixes done by Master Jake, we'll be able to find one that's right for each project, which limits ram usage for us mortals. But some will want to mix there own, and the possibility is there. I agree with BPM's future-proof comment equally.

IMO, SF is about the magic of Air studios, great engineering, and great programing. If you're wanting "dry" sounding samples, there might be other libraries that would serve you better.

And I think their current pre-order discount (with further discount coupon) pricing policy is something to stick to.

Oh, and....

o=< DON'T LEAVE OUT EXTENDED ARTICULATIONS FOR THE VIOLAS o=<


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Nice list!

*Fantasy Pricing*

It's not really like-for-like with any current library, so it's not totally obvious how to price it (which is probably why you asked) Personally it would be amazing to get the whole bundle at just below the $1k point. Working backwards, that would make it circa $300 per release. Converting to GBP that would be £200.... VAT complicates matters.... phew.... £189 + VAT. That sounds incredibly low actually, but it would be awfully tempting and would probably shut me up with the Lite offerings. If you did go for a lite version, I'd go for 2/3rds of the cost @ £130+vat, with say £80+vat to upgrade to full.

Well, hey - it is fantasy pricing after all.

*Additional Articulations*

You asked about this prior to some final sessions. I'd love it to broaden right out into the sort of material you could tackle. I get the feeling its going to excel at beautiful, subtle and intimate, but I wonder if it could pushed right into a far less sensitive direction as well? Here's an esoteric list off the top of my head:

Grace notes
Glisses, scoops and falls
Effects (psycho stabs etc)
Fast slurry action phrases (stuff that you couldn't really pull off with the Ostinatum)
Badly played (comedy interrupted notes, maybe even some horrible scratchy barely tuned longs)
The Scott Bradley toolkit (!)


*Practical thoughts*

Regardless of any Lite versions, it would be terrific if the structure of the library and / or interface allowed you to install (or delete) just the parts you need. Perhaps you could have a "laptop install" with patches accessing the 3 stereo mixes, for example, or just the one.

MA-Simon mentioned novib - vib legato - this would be great. I'd also be hopeful that this would be much easier to pull off than with solo strings, where phasing is always a nightmare.

It would be great to ultimately have patches that combined volumes 1 and 3 articulations.

Although standard divisi wouldn't be appropriate with this library, perhaps some multis that could separate notes into individual sections might be cool.


----------



## Ed

Price is all dependant on how good it sounds IMO. And can you crossfade vib to non-vib in legato?


----------



## EforEclectic

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

I'd be more likely to suggest pricing once I hear some demos. In the back of my head I am thinking that it needs to be < $1500 USD or so for the bundle for me to consider it. I would go after other libraries or start hiring musicians.

A GUI suggestion - I love what Berlin Woodwinds Did with their library, where they show a picture of the player who played each solo instrument — I think it adds a really nice touch. 

It would be awesome to have either key-switchable patches - 1 for each instrument, where you can load/unload each articulation, mic position etc. as Albion 3 has it. It is much cleaner to program for an instrument with a single midi track.


----------



## kb123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

I thought the price range was pretty much set, so not much point in adding to that other than to say that given the breadth and depth of the recordings I think some of the suggested prices are wildly optimistic.

I think its safe to assume that the price will be competitive taking into account the content, but fantasy land does seem to have overcome more than a few


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Jamwerks,

There is no doubt about the skill of the people involved or the programming of the instruments as such.

I like the tone very much, its very realistic. I would prefer it over Hollywood 'X' series.

But, IMHO the transitions can become a problem sometimes. Solo Strings for example work really well when layered. The Cello and Violin add that extra bit and it really shines, however in exposed passages, sometimes its too wish-washy and inconsistent when legato samples are triggered because of the weird reverb hang. 

I have no problems with multiple mic positions if they can solve this a bit better. I think they are working very hard and coming up with good instruments. Its just a feature request. 

Short length samples can sound great but legato is important of course. 

For example in solo strings, when a stac/spic sample is played with adjusting the mic blends, you can still hear a weird reverb hang in the end sometimes. I suppose, it gets sorted when all other instruments are playing but in exposed passages this can be a problem.

I am sure they have thought about this since these are smaller sections and will/should have shorter reverb tails because in any case they are closer to the conductors position. They would ideally have a little more dry signal than more reverb in general. 

When I listen to live recordings, they always have that front perspective really well defined as well as the lushness of the section. The lushness and tone seems to have done well with Spitfire but I feel they could focus more on the detail of the sound.

This is exactly what they are trying to do with this library it seems. They are talking more about detail and its smaller sections so I think this may be a good way to go about it.


Just my thoughts.


Tanuj.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



kb123 @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> I thought the price range was pretty much set, so not much point in adding to that other than to say that given the breadth and depth of the recordings I think some of the suggested prices are wildly optimistic.
> 
> I think its safe to assume that the price will be competitive taking into account the content, but fantasy land does seem to have overcome more than a few



Well - uniquely I think - they did ask us! And then they said the dreaded "I" word - "inclusive". $1k for a chamber string library would be a fine price, and definitely at the optimistic end of the spectrum, but given that another very well regarded mutli-mic major string library's RRP is $500, it's not THAT outrageous a proposition is it? TBH, $1.5k is probably what I'd guess it will end up being, which puts each volume in a similar range to the Albion series.

And of course we all await the demos. I'm expecting them to sound great, given the pedigree. I do echo the comments on the solo strings legato though, it is a little uneven. I can't begin to imagine the editing involved in 13 different positions and mixes... perhaps the legato patches, like SSS, will have fewer mic positions?


----------



## kb123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



Guy Rowland @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> kb123 @ Sun Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the price range was pretty much set, so not much point in adding to that other than to say that given the breadth and depth of the recordings I think some of the suggested prices are wildly optimistic.
> 
> I think its safe to assume that the price will be competitive taking into account the content, but fantasy land does seem to have overcome more than a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well - uniquely I think - they did ask us! And then they said the dreaded "I" word - "inclusive". $1k for a chamber string library would be a fine price, and definitely at the optimistic end of the spectrum, but given that another very well regarded mutli-mic major string library's RRP is $500, it's not THAT outrageous a proposition is it? TBH, $1.5k is probably what I'd guess it will end up being, which puts each volume in a similar range to the Albion series.
> 
> And of course we all await the demos. I'm expecting them to sound great, given the pedigree. I do echo the comments on the solo strings legato though, it is a little uneven. I can't begin to imagine the editing involved in 13 different positions and mixes... perhaps the legato patches, like SSS, will have fewer mic positions?
Click to expand...



Looking at the artic list with all the mics and mixes, my gut feeling is that it will be in the top class range of string libraries with a price to match it .... i could be wrong, but in general terms, you get what you pay for, and there seems to be a lot there.... I could quote another string library that is significantly more than $500 for the bundle


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Notation friendly please :wink: 

CS and some other libraries allow you to select a controller to switch articulations using values from a table that can be placed in the score. This requires a selection of single 'instruments' (not necessarily containing all articulations) and for those short of RAM, the ability to purge unwanted articulations.

I'm very excited about this release and wish you good luck in bringing this to market.

Graham


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



kb123 @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> Looking at the artic list with all the mics and mixes, my gut feeling is that it will be in the top class range of string libraries with a price to match it .... i could be wrong, but in general terms, you get what you pay for, and there seems to be a lot there.... I could quote another string library that is significantly more than $500 for the bundle



Aye, you could - and I could counter that that a chamber size significantly reduces recording costs etc... and on we go.

In the end, Spitfire have canvassed opinions, and that was mine. So... what price would you suggest?


----------



## jamwerks

windshore @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> I'd really rather not see pages of guesses about what the library would be worth to one user or another,


----------



## kb123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



Guy Rowland @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> kb123 @ Sun Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the artic list with all the mics and mixes, my gut feeling is that it will be in the top class range of string libraries with a price to match it .... i could be wrong, but in general terms, you get what you pay for, and there seems to be a lot there.... I could quote another string library that is significantly more than $500 for the bundle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, you could - and I could counter that that a chamber size significantly reduces recording costs etc... and on we go.
> 
> In the end, Spitfire have canvassed opinions, and that was mine. So... what price would you suggest?
Click to expand...


There is always a danger in asking people to suggest a price, particularly when those being asked don't know/understand the costs involved in producing something like this. From Christian's comment below, I think the price is pretty much set, so I'm not even going to speculate on a final price, other than to say that, in my opinion, your fantasy figures are exactly that, and don't offer anything particularly constructive.



british_bpm @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> You're quite right, I don't think a worded that post correctly (now edited) we have a good idea what we're going to price vol 1 at but always welcome any feed back before finalising our price points.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Fair dos - seems perfectly ok to be offering pricing feedback though (and yes, it was I that labelled them "fantasy figures", so no quarrel there). And likewise it's ok to venture suggestions on articulations etc and other matters, which has perhaps been a little overlooked in the recent posts.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Hi chaps. Here's the pricing structure of Sable. We've been working on this a while, to ensure we offer our customary opening offer, but also to reward early adopters for the full package!


SABLE PRICING:

SABLE VOL 1 (V1, VC): *RRP £399* 
SABLE VOL 2 (V2, Va, CB): *RRP £399*
SABLE VOL 3 (V1, VC extended): *RRP £199*

Total cost *RRP £997*

DISCOUNT STRUCTURE:

*Vols 1 and 2 *will have an *introductory price of £299* on release lasting two weeks. _Vol 3 will not have an introductory price period_.

(If you buy separately during the introductory periods you'll get the full package for £299, £299, £199 = *£797*)

*EARLY ADOPTER OFFER*: for people who buy Vol 1 on release but also want to preorder the other 2 volumes: they get ALL 3 VOLS at *30%* OFF!! = *£697*. These EARLY ADOPTERS will also get a *20% discount voucher* to use off any future purchase!

_This represents a saving on the total Retail price of 30%.... or £300..... and a discount on buying all three during the offer periods of £100._


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



Synesthesia @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> Hi chaps. Here's the pricing structure of Sable. We've been working on this a while, to ensure we offer our customary opening offer, but also to reward early adopters for the full package!
> 
> 
> SABLE PRICING:
> 
> SABLE VOL 1 (V1, VC): *RRP £399*
> SABLE VOL 2 (V2, Va, CB): *RRP £399*
> SABLE VOL 3 (V1, VC extended): *RRP £199*
> 
> Total cost *RRP £997*
> 
> DISCOUNT STRUCTURE:
> 
> *Vols 1 and 2 *will have an *introductory price of £299* on release lasting two weeks. _Vol 3 will not have an introductory price period_.
> 
> (If you buy separately during the introductory periods you'll get the full package for £299, £299, £199 = *£797*)
> 
> *EARLY ADOPTER OFFER*: for people who buy Vol 1 on release but also want to preorder the other 2 volumes: they get ALL 3 VOLS at *30%* OFF!! = *£697*. These EARLY ADOPTERS will also get a *20% discount voucher* to use off any future purchase!
> 
> _This represents a saving on the total Retail price of 30%.... or £300..... and a discount on buying all three during the offer periods of £100._



Whats is that in US dollars?


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

Thanks for the Pricing Info. 

Very Tempting to go for the Early Adopter Offer


----------



## hector

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

As of 2013-01-20 19:39 UTC

SABLE VOL 1 (V1, VC): INTRO $473 RRP $632
SABLE VOL 2 (V2, Va, CB): INTRO $473 RRP $632
SABLE VOL 3 (V1, VC extended): RRP $315
Total cost RRP $1,580
EARLY ADOPTER OFFER: $1,104 ($883 with 20% off voucher, $828 with 25%)

SABLE VOL 1 (V1, VC): INTRO €356 RRP €475
SABLE VOL 2 (V2, Va, CB): INTRO €356 RRP €475
SABLE VOL 3 (V1, VC extended): RRP €237
Total cost RRP €1,187
EARLY ADOPTER OFFER: €830 (€664 with 20% off voucher, €622.5 with 25%)

from the websites


----------



## Dan Stearn

Pricing seems fair to me, although obviously eagerly awaiting those demos! The composer I work for uses the bespoke library, and the chamber strings there sound amazing. If these are even half as good then it will be more than worth it! 

Extra articulations I would suggest would be:

- Cresendi and time based effects
- Grace notes
- 20th Century Type Effects 

Although I would imagine you'll already have these planned for volume three.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

So the library consists of all individually recorded solo instruments to make small ensembles? Or does 4 x 1st violins mean they are recorded together. If they are recorded separately, is there an auto-divisi to play together?

No Vib-NV for legatos?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Can we use our discounts, gained from previous buys, towards the early adopter offer, full package?

thanks!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> So the library consists of all individually recorded solo instruments to make small ensembles? Or does 4 x 1st violins mean they are recorded together. If they are recorded separately, is there an auto-divisi to play together?
> 
> No Vib-NV for legatos?



No - they are not recorded individually.. we think it sounds better when they play together (sympathetic vibrations etc)


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



Patrick de Caumette @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> Can we use our discounts, gained from previous buys, towards the early adopter offer, full package?
> 
> thanks!



Absolutely Patrick - we hugely value our loyal customers! We try very hard to pay it back - or should that be forwards? :D

Anyway - absolutely you will be able to use discount codes when we hit launch day.


----------



## Synesthesia

Dan Stearn @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> Pricing seems fair to me, although obviously eagerly awaiting those demos! The composer I work for uses the bespoke library, and the chamber strings there sound amazing. If these are even half as good then it will be more than worth it!
> 
> Extra articulations I would suggest would be:
> 
> - Cresendi and time based effects
> - Grace notes
> - 20th Century Type Effects
> 
> Although I would imagine you'll already have these planned for volume three.



Thanks Dan - some great ideas. Keep em coming!


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

The pricing looks very reasonable, looking forward to the first demos, and please guys make several of them so we can make an informed decision. 

Is there a patch list for vol 3?


----------



## HDJK

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



Synesthesia @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Sun Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we use our discounts, gained from previous buys, towards the early adopter offer, full package?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely Patrick - we hugely value our loyal customers! We try very hard to pay it back - or should that be forwards? :D
> 
> Anyway - absolutely you will be able to use discount codes when we hit launch day.
Click to expand...


I am so glad right now, that I held off using that 25% voucher from Percussion!

The early adopter's package will be my beginning of the year present, this is very exciting :D


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Can you use the 20% discount voucher to use off any future purchase in combination with a student discount? 
If so, it would be really amazing to buy this set and an Albion library


----------



## synergy543

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Articulation suggestion:

sul ponticello con sordino

for this effect:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Iy0n7TU5Bk


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

How many GBs would you estimate the entire library to occupy ? 

With 7 Mic positions, I'm guessing quite a bit, hence trying to plan ahead, since my String Slave PC's HDs are pretty full at this time. Need to install larger HDs, especially with developers going the multiple Mic position route these days. Which is an additional cost I will have to add to the cost of $able. 

A bit OT, but... Any plans at Spitfire to develop an extensive *Solo Woodwinds* Library ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Did I miss the ability to xfade from vibrato to non-vibrato?


----------



## Dan Stearn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



RobertPeetersPiano @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> Can you use the 20% discount voucher to use off any future purchase in combination with a student discount?
> If so, it would be really amazing to buy this set and an Albion library



Hi Robert,

As far as I'm aware, student discounts can't usually be used alongside other promotions


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

In order to save other potential customers here in NA from doing all the conversions, here's the breakdown of the proposed pricing in US Dollars (approx. based on today's rates).

SABLE VOL 1 (V1, VC): RRP $633
SABLE VOL 2 (V2, Va, CB): RRP $633
SABLE VOL 3 (V1, VC extended): RRP $315
Total cost RRP $1580
DISCOUNT STRUCTURE:
Vols 1 and 2 will have an introductory price of $474 on release lasting two weeks. Vol 3 will not have an introductory price period.
(If you buy separately during the introductory periods you'll get the full package for $1263
EARLY ADOPTER OFFER: for people who buy Vol 1 on release but also want to preorder the other 2 volumes: they get ALL 3 VOLS at 30% OFF!! =$1105. These EARLY ADOPTERS will also get a 20% discount voucher to use off any future purchase!
This represents a saving on the total Retail price of 30%.... or $475..... and a discount on buying all three during the offer periods of $158.


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



playz123 @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> Vols 1 and 2 will have an introductory price of $474 on release lasting two weeks.



Hmmm.....$474 makes it awful tempting. I cannot wait to hear demos and see videos.


----------



## Arbee

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Naked close mic/dry demos please running through the articulation list, including progressive vibrato 8) 

.


----------



## midi_controller

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



british_bpm @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> Legato intervals fingered
> Legato intervals portamento
> Legato intervals bowed



I'll put these as numbers so they are easier to answer.

1) Do your legatos cover the ENTIRE dynamic range of the instrument. For example can I do bowed legato at p and at f? The reason I ask is because I had just assumed that is what Adagio did and found out later that the legatos were only for specific dynamics.

2) Would you say the bowed legatos are fast or slow, or at least faster or slower than the fingered legatos?

3) I noticed there is no con sordino legatos. That's a pretty big bummer. Are you planning on recording them later? If so, all the sections or just 1st Violins and Celli?

4) Will the longs have round robins (at least up/down bow)? 

5) Can you please tell us how many dynamics you have for the short notes (staccato, spiccato, feathered spiccato and con sord spiccato)? I just mainly want to know if it is more than one.

My suggestion for arts: More trills! Up to a 5th please!

I'm gonna be honest and say at that price point, I'm going to have to be pretty blown away by this library. If it was full string sections I would probably have less of a problem with it. Please, please be SUPER thorough when you do your walkthroughs so we can know EXACTLY what we are getting. Sorry to be all weary but I don't want to get something I'm not going to use again. :D


----------



## DavidAdeyemi

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

If it sounds great you can count me in.


----------



## EforEclectic

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*

That's a pricing scheme I can get behind. 

When can we expect some demos and walkthrough videos?


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

_"I'm gonna be honest and say at that price point, I'm going to have to be pretty blown away by this library. If it was full string sections I would probably have less of a problem with it. Please, please be SUPER thorough when you do your walkthroughs so we can know EXACTLY what we are getting. Sorry to be all weary but I don't want to get something I'm not going to use again"_


I second that. Please, Paul, play a lot in these nice videos you make. Talk a bit less (though I love to hear you talking) and play more so that we really can hear what is possible with that very promising new library. Some examples for slow emotional things, some for the quicker stuff. Yes, I would also like to hear how the strings behave when you play them a bit uptempo...and not only the pizzicatos... :lol: but the legatos...
That´s a point that disappointed me a bit with the SSS: Adagio? superb! But as soon as I try to play Allegro, the releases of the [/i]strings begin to behave a bit unpredictable. Since I am very interested in the chamber sized sections I would need to know , how they sound if I played something in the tempo of , say, Vivaldis "Spring". Just a tempo example, not a real contender for the use of them..


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



midi_controller @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> british_bpm @ Sun Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legato intervals fingered
> Legato intervals portamento
> Legato intervals bowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put these as numbers so they are easier to answer.
> 
> 1) Do your legatos cover the ENTIRE dynamic range of the instrument. For example can I do bowed legato at p and at f? The reason I ask is because I had just assumed that is what Adagio did and found out later that the legatos were only for specific dynamics.
> 
> 2) Would you say the bowed legatos are fast or slow, or at least faster or slower than the fingered legatos?
> 
> 3) I noticed there is no con sordino legatos. That's a pretty big bummer. Are you planning on recording them later? If so, all the sections or just 1st Violins and Celli?
> 
> 4) Will the longs have round robins (at least up/down bow)?
> 
> 5) Can you please tell us how many dynamics you have for the short notes (staccato, spiccato, feathered spiccato and con sord spiccato)? I just mainly want to know if it is more than one.
> 
> My suggestion for arts: More trills! Up to a 5th please!
> 
> I'm gonna be honest and say at that price point, I'm going to have to be pretty blown away by this library. If it was full string sections I would probably have less of a problem with it. Please, please be SUPER thorough when you do your walkthroughs so we can know EXACTLY what we are getting. Sorry to be all weary but I don't want to get something I'm not going to use again. :D
Click to expand...



Never understood why companies don't give out demos of at least one instrument from a certain library to make a better decision.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



Sid Francis @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> _"I'm gonna be honest and say at that price point, I'm going to have to be pretty blown away by this library. If it was full string sections I would probably have less of a problem with it. Please, please be SUPER thorough when you do your walkthroughs so we can know EXACTLY what we are getting. Sorry to be all weary but I don't want to get something I'm not going to use again"_
> 
> 
> I second that. Please, Paul, play a lot in these nice videos you make. Talk a bit less (though I love to hear yopu talking) and play more so that we really can hear what is possible with that very promising new library. Some examples for slow emotional things, some for the quicker stuff. Yes, I would also like to hear how the strings behave when you play them a bit uptempo...and not only the pizzicatos... :lol: but the legatos...
> That´s a point that disappointed me a bit with the SSS: Adagio? superb! But as soon as I try to play Allegro, the releases of the [/i]strings begin to behave a bit unpredictable. Since I am very interested in the chamber sized sections I would need to know , how they sound if I played something in the tempo of , say, Vivaldis "Spring". Just a tempo example, not a real contender for the use of them..



Indeed so. Very detailed walkthroughs I'm sure will come, and it's the legato I'll be paying closest attention too for the same reasons. Much as I love the gorgeous tone of SSS and wouldn't be without it. I use it far more infrequently than another library which is more nimble, versatile and consistent in play. I know some people get tremendous results by rarely - if ever - using legato patches at all (which has been the subject of many other threads), but I just know how I work... I need really solid legato patches, and it's always the toughest point in an ambient library - regardless of how many mic positions there are.

Alongside the walkthroughs, I'm sure we'll get much more info as well regarding nonvib - vib transitions, legato range, legato velocities and so on - and that all important volume 3. I made a lot of suggestions previously that would really expand the scope of the library into genuinely new territory for sample libraries (that I also think would work well for small ensembles), but so far that's drawn no response, positive or negative.

It's another very good but stress-inducing early offer which I'm historically bad at, but adding 20% VAT on still has this as a pretty high investment. So for me, it's the overall sound (which I'm be surprised if it were anything less than stellar), the inclusion of more unusual articulations and the even playability of the legatos that will determine if this is one for me.


----------



## spikescott

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

This is really great news for me. I've always found string libraries waaaay too big for TV work. LASS was the nearest I've come to a smaller sound by not using all of the divisi sections, but the Spitfire stuff captures a much more natural sound - not just the hall, but from the players too. 

Personally I loved the brass tuning in Albion 1 that everybody else was complaining about - it sounded like real players to me. I think that's one of the major pluses with Paul & Christians approach - realism over perfection.

Great news indeed.


----------



## IvanP

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

If you could get THIS sound (same venue (Air), same musicians, hopefully), specially that 1st lyrical but chamberish 1st violins timbre...and the mega flautando feel going to hyper expressive...

Well, I would be one, happy customer...but you will also get so many...just in Spain... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gcBctp4UDw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOJ5NIB6imc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erVK6UXn3_4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JM5G3XMVAc


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Suggestions for Vol.3:

1. Glisses, falls and scoops were mentioned earlier in this thread.
I would like to suggest glisses in different tempos and intervalls.

2. Dynamics (pp-mf etc), progressive vibrato ("up/down") and dynamics w. progr. vibrato.

3. Timestretch options for the above and others.

Thanks,
Hakan Glante


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

ppp - the delicate sound of strings being played really quietly, slightly wobbly and almost breaking up as the players struggle (perhaps too strong a word!) to control their instruments. This can't be recreated by just turning down the vol - it has to be recorded for real. CS gets closest to this (one reason it's such a good library) but this vital element of string music is inadequately represented in the other string libraries I own or hear demos of. 

And to reiterate my previous request, please bring together groups of articualtions in a single instrument (single midi channel) and allow a cc to be used to change arts - and not just rely on keyswitches. You could create instruments such as 'emotional', epic' or whatever that group the most common types of arts for a particular style of playing - bit like Adagio. Better still, allow the user to build their own instruments so that I could just select the arts needed in a particular piece. 

This is top of my wish list for SS too as it seems silly to have to create and save unique instruments for every different articualtion when they are already present but can't be activated from a controller.

Pricing discussed above looks sensible to me - but the VAT is a real pain for UK purchasers!


----------



## IvanP

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



Graham Keitch @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> ppp - the delicate sound of strings being played really quietly, slightly wobbly and almost breaking up as the players struggle (perhaps too strong a word!) to control their instruments.



exactly, that's one part of the sound I was referring a couple of posts above


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



Graham Keitch @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> ppp - the delicate sound of strings being played really quietly, slightly wobbly and almost breaking up as the players struggle (perhaps too strong a word!) to control their instruments. This can't be recreated by just turning down the vol - it has to be recorded for real.



+1

Overall, I guess most of us have the big, epic sound covered, and need more of the small, subtle and close.
I guess that's why Spitfire creates this lib in the first place, and not as someone suggested earlier, that it's cheaper to hire a smaller ensemble. o/~


----------



## Ed

Whether or not Spitfire deliver ppp here, I've been wanting devs to make true *detailed *soft *delicate *libs for a long time.

Albion 2's consordino highs the low register is really, really lovely. Just wish I could control vibrato (like in CS2) and have legato. But if a whole library just took care of that, thats what I'd like.

There are certainly patches here and there that get it right, but Im always left wanting more.


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Pricing seems very fair to me, considering the pretty decent articulation set, if these are all detailed with multiple round robins (also at least 2 on the sus/leg articulations) and at least 3 - 4 dynamic layers. But I will not be fooled by the Gb count, as I know this can easily go high with 7 mic positions and even more pre-mixes available, so I would expect clarification on that matter (RRs and layers on each patch).

Also, I would like to know, what exactly I will get on Vol. 3 in terms of extended articulations (sul pont is definitively high on my wish list, too). If all of that meets the standard I would expect, this will certainly be on my buy-list as an early adopter.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



IvanP @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> If you could get THIS sound (same venue (Air), same musicians, hopefully), specially that 1st lyrical but chamberish 1st violins timbre...and the mega flautando feel going to hyper expressive...
> 
> Well, I would be one, happy customer...but you will also get so many...just in Spain...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gcBctp4UDw



Yes, that's the sound I'm imagining it can do, it would be really good if it measures up to this... perfect for dramas. And listen to the spectacular squeak @1'32 to hear what imperfections make it through in real recordings!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Just been playing some alphas close mic only..... oh my lordy.... your ppp wishes will be satisfied.... and my oh my some of the shorts... For me it's a hallelujah moment. I've been trying to get this sound out of my speakers for 7 years! At last I can here every nuance of the string band! Can't wait to hear the other mics, and it blended with larger string VIs, Albion 1 and Loegria. I have no doubt that people will start writing really amazing string parts with this lib...

Also by layering up the different sections on top of each other you create a much larger band, but it still sounds INCREDIBLY detailed so once Vol.2 is out we'll work up some nice Multis... It may be "the third way" of creating a larger chamber sound that doesn't blur so much..... This is so exciting!

We're taking down your additional artics requests, lots of lovely ideas thank you.


----------



## FriFlo

Regarding extended articulations, I am missing sfz in Vol 1 and 2. I rarely use recorded dynamics, but it always seems difficult to get a sfz by layering sus with stacc. Seems like the attack phase is crucial for realism, so please consider some options here, too.
Other than that, I would go for extensive sul pont (sus/leg, stacc and tremolo). Also, a playable trill-patch with multiple RR legatos would be great, as I alway find spitfire difficult for ostinatos on a few notes in legato, as some of the "imperfections" that are part of their philosophy stick out in a strange way.


----------



## FriFlo

Oh, and it would be very nice, to get all artics in one KS-patch per instrument once all 3 volumes are out.


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



british_bpm @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> Just been playing some alphas close mic only..... oh my lordy.... your ppp wishes will be satisfied.... and my oh my some of the shorts... For me it's a hallelujah moment. I've been trying to get this sound out of my speakers for 7 years!



:D Demos, please!


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



Guy Rowland @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> And listen to the spectacular squeak @1'32 to hear what imperfections make it through in real recordings!



Although I would actually go back and rerecord that if it were me.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

We're going to organise as per Albion II & III but won't be able to get whole lib's articulation list onto a single VI, nor indeed section, You're talking literally thousands of groups which Kontakt really really doesn't like..... It's also an absolute mind mangler to program. They'll be organised into sensible patches based on how we know A-listers track-lay and playback/mix-stem their "fakes".


----------



## IvanP

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



Ed @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Mon Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And listen to the spectacular squeak @1'32 to hear what imperfections make it through in real recordings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I would actually go back and rerecord that if it were me.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's a little over the top


----------



## IvanP

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Are there any players from here?

http://www.lmo.co.uk


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



british_bpm @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> We're taking down your additional artics requests, lots of lovely ideas thank you.



Very excited about what you guys are doing here!

Guess I'll have to live without legato-sordino stuff.
But: sus, shorts, trills, and especially trem - con sordino are really high on my want list.

Happy about the flautando. It's evident that you guys are savey composers by the articulations that you do. o-[][]-o 

It would be cool if you would match (as much as possible) the arts between Sable & SSII


----------



## Ed

How about legato harmonics? ....WHOA


----------



## Malo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

@ the good chaps at Spitfire

This request might be too late:
I would love to be able to control the attack with velocity, let's say add accents by hitting a certain velocity level. Although not comparable, in samplemodeling's instruments velocity controls how soft/hard the attack is. This also makes sfz easy to to. Main request is accents, though!

Do we need an SSD for this library? (I'll just be using the stereo version).

Thanks for doing this library! The few times I have the chance to record a string ensemble, this is the section size budget allows. It will now be much easier to predict how many players will need to carry this or that melodic line. 

Cheers! o-[][]-o


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



british_bpm @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> Just been playing some alphas close mic only..... oh my lordy.... your ppp wishes will be satisfied.... and my oh my some of the shorts... For me it's a hallelujah moment. I've been trying to get this sound out of my speakers for 7 years! At last I can here every nuance of the string band! Can't wait to hear the other mics, and it blended with larger string VIs, Albion 1 and Loegria. I have no doubt that people will start writing really amazing string parts with this lib...
> 
> Also by layering up the different sections on top of each other you create a much larger band, but it still sounds INCREDIBLY detailed so once Vol.2 is out we'll work up some nice Multis... It may be "the third way" of creating a larger chamber sound that doesn't blur so much..... This is so exciting!
> 
> We're taking down your additional artics requests, lots of lovely ideas thank you.



Getting more excited........must find new ways to convince the wife that I really NEED this library. :wink:


----------



## matolen

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Will solo strings integrate at all with Sable?

When you stack are you refering to creating a 8:6:6 etc. kind of setup?


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



matolen @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> When you stack are you refering to creating a 8:6:6 etc. kind of setup?



I imagine (and hope) that that kind of stacking will work well here. There's a good example of this towards the end of the new video on SS. There, I think he did that to get 5 violins out of just one, and it sounds very usable. Doing that to get 4-8-12 should work even better (being already an ensemble sound).

Am I right in thinking that going the early adopter route would get me also (just) 1 coupon towards further SF stuff, whereas buying each module separately would get me 3 coupons? :mrgreen: 

I know I'm a greedy one, but would love to add the Harp, SS & Pno while I'm at it....


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



jamwerks @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> matolen @ Mon Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you stack are you refering to creating a 8:6:6 etc. kind of setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine (and hope) that that kind of stacking will work well here. There's a good example of this towards the end of the new video on SS. There, I think he did that to get 5 violins out of just one, and it sounds very usable. Doing that to get 4-8-12 should work even better (being already an ensemble sound).
> 
> Am I right in thinking that going the early adopter route would get me also (just) 1 coupon towards further SF stuff, whereas buying each module separately would get me 3 coupons? :mrgreen:
> 
> I know I'm a greedy one, but would love to add the Harp, SS & Pno while I'm at it....
Click to expand...


Paul did mention previously (in another thread) that a coupon (at that time) could be used against a multiple product order. So, for example, if you were to order a Sable module and Harp at the same time, an existing coupon could be applied to the total cost, not just the cost of one item. So, if that is still the case, simply buy a number of things at one time and you won't need multiple coupons.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



quantum7 @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> playz123 @ Sun Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vols 1 and 2 will have an introductory price of $474 on release lasting two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....$474 makes it awful tempting. I cannot wait to hear demos and see videos.
Click to expand...


thats $474 each.


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

I've just been looking for small section strings that can do this "rocking back and forth" sound that Philip Glass does on The Hours...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDHU-w3CV1o

Currently there's no library that can do this, and do this well. There's some tricked out things you can do with LASS on Staccatos with delay and stuff, and there's some arts in Adagio that can somewhat get close but not really because the sections are too big.

Listening to the above sound what are strings doing? What is that articulation technically called? The bowing back and forth? And I'm talking about the string parts the come in straight away that are panned to the LEFT.


----------



## Niah

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



rystro @ Tue Jan 22 said:


> I've just been looking for small section strings that can do this "rocking back and forth" sound that Philip Glass does on The Hours...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDHU-w3CV1o
> 
> Currently there's no library that can do this, and do this well. There's some tricked out things you can do with LASS on Staccatos with delay and stuff, and there's some arts in Adagio that can somewhat get close but not really because the sections are too big.
> 
> Listening to the above sound what are strings doing? What is that articulation technically called? The bowing back and forth? And I'm talking about the string parts the come in straight away that are panned to the LEFT.



That's a great piece and it's that kind of thing, besides the usual arts, that I am missing. Yes so far the best tool for this job seems to be LASS using the AMG. But in my opinion a sample library is only going to get really close to this simply by cheating !

Pretty much like the loure in Adagio I believe the only way at this point is to do the same thing, record the whole thing and then... tempo-sync 

I know it's probably crazy and too much work (particularly if you do various variations and with different dynamics) but it's this sort of candy that I desire on my strings.


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



rystro @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> I've just been looking for small section strings that can do this "rocking back and forth" sound that Philip Glass does on The Hours...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDHU-w3CV1o
> 
> Currently there's no library that can do this, and do this well. There's some tricked out things you can do with LASS on Staccatos with delay and stuff, and there's some arts in Adagio that can somewhat get close but not really because the sections are too big.
> 
> Listening to the above sound what are strings doing? What is that articulation technically called? The bowing back and forth? And I'm talking about the string parts the come in straight away that are panned to the LEFT.



What is this articulation called? Like if I were to contract a live orchestra what would I tell them to play? Is this like a specific articulation?

Just wondering because I've always just called it that sort of "rocking back and forth".

Curious if Spitfire thinks it's remotely possible to achieve this sound?


----------



## ryanstrong

askmusic @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> Those are simple repetitions up and downstroke, played with a slight attack phase, like a portato. Nothing special for a live player, I guess.



But apparently special for a VI player!


----------



## EforEclectic

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

I'm hoping that this is the library which can do violin passages like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFMaEktSJR4.


----------



## Matt

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

I'd also like to see measured tremolos and additional con sordino articulations (trills, trems, staccatos, etc.) in volume 3.


----------



## midi_controller

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



EforEclectic @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> I'm hoping that this is the library which can do violin passages like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFMaEktSJR4.



That's a solo violin.  

Everything else there is just mainly con sord and I'd be surprised if any sample library worth it's salt COULDN'T do it.

So... no answers to my questions? :(


----------



## hector

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



EforEclectic @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> I'm hoping that this is the library which can do violin passages like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFMaEktSJR4.


sometimes i do wonder if it's not just samples that need to improve and get better, but us musician's knowledge of how to use their tools.


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



eyedee @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> Rystro, you sparked my interest...
> 
> here is a quick test i did to try to get that sound.
> 
> the first is VSL chamber strings detache articulation just repeated. the second is Adagio Cellos Loure patch, i had to go double time with it, obviously it doesn't sound good but it might show the potential of how the Glass articulation could be achieved with TM Pro.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8497734/LoureTest1.mp3
> 
> (sorry maybe this should be in a different thread)



I hate to be a jerk, but this sounds awful. It doesnt sound connected at all and thats not because it doesnt have any reverb on it. Adagio's loure's is the best method of repeating the same note, and becase they are essentially recorded phrases will sound totally realistic, that is until you want to move notes and then the illusion is more obvious... there is another way but I havent seen it implemented in any commercial libraries, probably because it requires a lot of editing and grafting attacks onto different notes

*edit*: Noticed you said you used Adagio's loure's for the second one, the double time was a bad idea, its not meant to be used that drastically and will sound horrible. They actually have to be recorded at that tempo, and then it will sound right. 

The whole rocking back and forth thing is a legato issue, the repeating the same note has nothing to do with legal and a whole different problem to solve. The "holy grail" for me is being able to both really well just like in the Glass example given (or in numerous Battlestar Galactica tracks). I do think that actually sampling rr legato may be overkill because Embertone's fake rr on their free strings patch actually works very, very well.


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



Ed @ Tue Jan 22 said:


> eyedee @ Mon Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rystro, you sparked my interest...
> 
> here is a quick test i did to try to get that sound.
> 
> the first is VSL chamber strings detache articulation just repeated. the second is Adagio Cellos Loure patch, i had to go double time with it, obviously it doesn't sound good but it might show the potential of how the Glass articulation could be achieved with TM Pro.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8497734/LoureTest1.mp3
> 
> (sorry maybe this should be in a different thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a jerk, but this sounds awful. It doesnt sound connected at all and thats not because it doesnt have any reverb on it. Adagio's loure's is the best method of repeating the same note, and becase they are essentially recorded phrases will sound totally realistic, that is until you want to move notes and then the illusion is more obvious... there is another way but I havent seen it implemented in any commercial libraries, probably because it requires a lot of editing and grafting attacks onto different notes
Click to expand...


+1 Sounds hideous!! My wife thought it was a violin sample played in reverse.


----------



## Niah

rystro @ Tue Jan 22 said:


> askmusic @ Mon Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are simple repetitions up and downstroke, played with a slight attack phase, like a portato. Nothing special for a live player, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But apparently special for a VI player!
Click to expand...


He is right, there is nothing special about it but the problem with sampling is that you break things into pieces for later to stitch them up...emulating this type of connectivity that happens in the hours Philip Glass piece is quite a challenge. Even though the Adagio approach has its limitations I'm afraid it is the only way that it is possible using sampling technology only and preserving the AIR sound.


----------



## ryanstrong

Niah @ Tue Jan 22 said:


> rystro @ Tue Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askmusic @ Mon Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are simple repetitions up and downstroke, played with a slight attack phase, like a portato. Nothing special for a live player, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But apparently special for a VI player!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is right, there is nothing special about it but the problem with sampling is that you break things into pieces for later to stitch them up...emulating this type of connectivity that happens in the hours Philip Glass piece is quite a challenge. Even though the Adagio approach has its limitations I'm afraid it is the only way that it is possible using sampling technology only and preserving the AIR sound.
Click to expand...


Man if there was some genius to figure out how to get this with just a legato patch that'd be amazing!


----------



## hector

rystro @ Tue Jan 22 said:


> Man if there was some genius to figure out how to get this with just a legato patch that'd be amazing!


----------



## ryanstrong

hector @ Tue Jan 22 said:


> rystro @ Tue Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man if there was some genius to figure out how to get this with just a legato patch that'd be amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine you're ever going to get it exactly perfect with a legato patch, but you can get there to (in my opinion) an acceptable mock-up level. Again this is just quisk so I think this could be improved dedicating more time to programming/sequencing http://www.box.com/s/da6c2z1znzld630nhla7
Click to expand...


How did you achieve this? Sounds like the only issue is RR?


----------



## hector

rystro @ Tue Jan 22 said:


> hector @ Tue Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rystro @ Tue Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man if there was some genius to figure out how to get this with just a legato patch that'd be amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine you're ever going to get it exactly perfect with a legato patch, but you can get there to (in my opinion) an acceptable mock-up level. Again this is just quisk so I think this could be improved dedicating more time to programming/sequencing http://www.box.com/s/da6c2z1znzld630nhla7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you achieve this? Sounds like the only issue is RR?
Click to expand...

Nothing too complicated, just some tricks learnt experimenting such as overlaying libraries (Albion 2, Solo Strings, VSL/MIR), dynamics/expression/filter automation to control the overlap of some articulations and messing into the Kontakt mapping a small bit to edit sample starts and zone volumes.


----------



## ryanstrong

hector @ Tue Jan 22 said:


> rystro @ Tue Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hector @ Tue Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rystro @ Tue Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man if there was some genius to figure out how to get this with just a legato patch that'd be amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine you're ever going to get it exactly perfect with a legato patch, but you can get there to (in my opinion) an acceptable mock-up level. Again this is just quisk so I think this could be improved dedicating more time to programming/sequencing http://www.box.com/s/da6c2z1znzld630nhla7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you achieve this? Sounds like the only issue is RR?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing too complicated, just some tricks learnt experimenting such as overlaying libraries (Albion 2, Solo Strings, VSL/MIR), dynamics/expression/filter automation to control the overlap of some articulations and messing into the Kontakt mapping a small bit to edit sample starts and zone volumes.
Click to expand...


:shock: 

Alllllright devs... looks like we have a challenge out there. First dev to make the RB&F Patch (Rocking Back and Forth) wins.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



> I can't imagine you're ever going to get it exactly perfect with a legato patch, but you can get there to (in my opinion) an acceptable mock-up level. Again this is just quick so I think this could be improved dedicating more time to programming/sequencing http://www.box.com/s/da6c2z1znzld630nhla7


It does sound nice, but still totally different to the Village thing. But this is a mock-up so there is nothing wrong here.


----------



## Ed

Well if we're giving examples... here's a few more... 

Repeating legato all over the place. Nice and SMOOTH. kay? 
I also realise the faster stuff in some of these is going to probably be impossible for a while, but the slow stuff I think is much more doable potentially.


----------



## ryanstrong

Ed @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> Well if we're giving examples... here's a few more...
> 
> Repeating legato all over the place. Nice and SMOOTH. kay?
> I also realise the faster stuff in some of these is going to probably be impossible for a while, but the slow stuff I think is much more doable potentially.




Nice, yeah something like this would be amazing.


----------



## m-tron

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



> First dev to make the RB&F Patch (Rocking Back and Forth) wins.



i would also LOVE to have some strings that can rock back and forth believably at various speeds and dynamic levels (especially violas and celli). there seems to be a speed ceiling for most legato patches in this area, or else you run into limited RR so you keep hearing a sample with a particular noise in it over and over.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Just to let you guys know we've finished scratching our heads and after chatting with Continuata can confirm that we're going to be able to allow people to download different aspects of the library at different times. So if you don't need the 5.1 mixes, you don't have to have them on your HD, but if you go surround next year they'll be waiting patiently for you.

We should have some demos coming over the next couple of weeks. I'm starting to use Sable in anger, and there is nothing, nothing in my arsenal that sounds like this, nothing at all. It's taken two bespoke string ranges and two ensembles libraries to distill what for me has been my holy grail down to a few interesting principals that has finally delivered a library that allows me to make music the way I want to. Which may be a bad thing, but it makes me very very happy. Can't wait to share...


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



british_bpm @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> Just to let you guys know we've finished scratching our heads and after chatting with Continuata can confirm that we're going to be able to allow people to download different aspects of the library at different times. So if you don't need the 5.1 mixes, you don't have to have them on your HD, but if you go surround next year they'll be waiting patiently for you.
> 
> We should have some demos coming over the next couple of weeks. I'm starting to use Sable in anger, and there is nothing, nothing in my arsenal that sounds like this, nothing at all. It's taken two bespoke string ranges and two ensembles libraries to distill what for me has been my holy grail down to a few interesting principals that has finally delivered a library that allows me to make music the way I want to. Which may be a bad thing, but it makes me very very happy. Can't wait to share...



Any response to the "rocking back & forth" type of articulation? Impossible at this point with technology we have thus far to do this easily? It seems as though there is a good many people that would love to see that happen!


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



rystro @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> Any response to the "rocking back & forth" type of articulation? Impossible at this point with technology we have thus far to do this easily? It seems as though there is a good many people that would love to see that happen!



Hi Ryan,

It's something we're looking into, amongst other things, for Vol 3.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

As far as the pre-order goes. I want to have all three volumes but can't afford to do the $1500+ USD in one shot. Because of this, it is quite a gamble if Volume three is really not something I would need. Any idea when you guys will release articulation lists for Volume 2-3?


----------



## Mahlon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



british_bpm @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> Just to let you guys know we've finished scratching our heads and after chatting with Continuata can confirm that we're going to be able to allow people to download different aspects of the library at different times. So if you don't need the 5.1 mixes, you don't have to have them on your HD, but if you go surround next year they'll be waiting patiently for you.
> 
> We should have some demos coming over the next couple of weeks. I'm starting to use Sable in anger, and there is nothing, nothing in my arsenal that sounds like this, nothing at all. It's taken two bespoke string ranges and two ensembles libraries to distill what for me has been my holy grail down to a few interesting principals that has finally delivered a library that allows me to make music the way I want to. Which may be a bad thing, but it makes me very very happy. Can't wait to share...



Now, *that's* what I like to hear from a developer. Thank you.


Mahlon


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



The Darris @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> As far as the pre-order goes. I want to have all three volumes but can't afford to do the $1500+ USD in one shot.



"EARLY ADOPTER OFFER: for people who buy Vol 1 on release but also want to preorder the other 2 volumes: they get ALL 3 VOLS at 30% OFF!! =$1105. These EARLY ADOPTERS will also get a 20% discount voucher to use off any future purchase!
This represents a saving on the total Retail price of 30%.... or $475"


----------



## handz

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

nice, new String lib...

but 7 mic positions!? And of course there wont be any "gold" version for us who dont need this, right? 

To me the pricing is a bit off in a time when oyu can get HS Diamond for 499$, but of course demos will tell how it will sound.


----------



## Synesthesia

hi Handz.

Its a very different library and concept.

HS was $1695 on its release and for the first year of release.

But I can also say that as we have demonstrated - our pricing policy is to price our products fairly, and for our customers to know that their investment will retain its value.

As we've also mentioned above, some of these mics are alternate sounds, very different. You can get a huge amount of variation in sound -- HUGE -- as I'll demonstrate in the walkthroughs.

The most important thing is: its sounding incredible!

We are having a LOT of fun tweaking these patches.

:D


----------



## ryanstrong

Synesthesia @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> hi Handz.
> 
> Its a very different library and concept.
> 
> HS was $1695 on its release and for the first year of release.
> 
> But I can also say that as we have demonstrated - our pricing policy is to price our products fairly, and for our customers to know that their investment will retain its value.
> 
> As we've also mentioned above, some of these mics are alternate sounds, very different. You can get a huge amount of variation in sound -- HUGE -- as I'll demonstrate in the walkthroughs.
> 
> The most important thing is: its sounding incredible!
> 
> We are having a LOT of fun tweaking these patches.
> 
> :D



At first I was like... 7 mic positions? No way will I ever need this. But hearing the point of view that this will help us composers creatively mix these things to give us a unique edge so as to "mask" the branded sounded of anyone saying.. "oh he used Sable strings there", will make this a better long-term investment. That is all to say if these truly do have a HUGE difference in sound, only demos and walkthroughs will show.

I believe I read somewhere that Hans Zimmer approaches sampling this way too? Records a million some mic positions?


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



Andy B @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> rystro @ Fri Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any response to the "rocking back & forth" type of articulation? Impossible at this point with technology we have thus far to do this easily? It seems as though there is a good many people that would love to see that happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ryan,
> 
> It's something we're looking into, amongst other things, for Vol 3.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...

I've always thought aftertouch would be a good thing to use for this


----------



## jamwerks

Synesthesia @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> As we've also mentioned above, some of these mics are alternate sounds, very different. You can get a huge amount of variation in sound -- HUGE



It's going to be great to have different sonic possibilities. No more libraries that always sound the same !


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



667 @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> Andy B @ Fri Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rystro @ Fri Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any response to the "rocking back & forth" type of articulation? Impossible at this point with technology we have thus far to do this easily? It seems as though there is a good many people that would love to see that happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ryan,
> 
> It's something we're looking into, amongst other things, for Vol 3.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always thought aftertouch would be a good thing to use for this
Click to expand...


Thanks Andy! And yes 667 any sort of new/different technology that could be utilized to make this happen I'm ALL FOR IT.


----------



## handz

Synesthesia @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> hi Handz.
> 
> Its a very different library and concept.
> 
> HS was $1695 on its release and for the first year of release.
> 
> But I can also say that as we have demonstrated - our pricing policy is to price our products fairly, and for our customers to know that their investment will retain its value.
> 
> As we've also mentioned above, some of these mics are alternate sounds, very different. You can get a huge amount of variation in sound -- HUGE -- as I'll demonstrate in the walkthroughs.
> 
> The most important thing is: its sounding incredible!
> 
> We are having a LOT of fun tweaking these patches.
> 
> :D



You are right about the initial price of HS but I believe that Spitfire wont be doing any sales like SO anywhere in future so the lib remaing high price point. But I apprecciate the option to buy just Vis and Vcs -this is great, wish all developers would do this!

Of course Im not saying this lib wont be good, I believe it will be great, just wish there would be some "lighter" version. But if the mixing of different mics is essence of the lib I understand it wont make any sense. 

Looking forward for the demos!
Thanx for the reply!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



IvanP @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> If you could get THIS sound (same venue (Air), same musicians, hopefully), specially that 1st lyrical but chamberish 1st violins timbre...and the mega flautando feel going to hyper expressive...
> 
> Well, I would be one, happy customer...but you will also get so many...just in Spain...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gcBctp4UDw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOJ5NIB6imc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erVK6UXn3_4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JM5G3XMVAc



Excellent "sound" examples!


----------



## germancomponist

@Spitfire team: I can't wait to listen to your first audio examples!


----------



## musophrenic

rystro @ Sat Jan 26 said:


> I believe I read somewhere that Hans Zimmer approaches sampling this way too? Records a million some mic positions?



16, as per this article: http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jul07/a ... irates.htm


----------



## ryanstrong

musophrenic @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> rystro @ Sat Jan 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I read somewhere that Hans Zimmer approaches sampling this way too? Records a million some mic positions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16, as per this article: http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jul07/a ... irates.htm
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## Dan Stearn

Hey guys,

I'll be picking up Sable almost for sure regardless, but I was just wondering- is the BML going to be exclusively for small ensembles, or do you guys eventually plan on sampling full size sections too?

Dan


----------



## germancomponist

rystro @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> musophrenic @ Fri Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rystro @ Sat Jan 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I read somewhere that Hans Zimmer approaches sampling this way too? Records a million some mic positions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16, as per this article: http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jul07/a ... irates.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...


Not only one reverb/tool can do the job better than to work with real room-sound recordings.


----------



## Guy Rowland

germancomponist @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> Not only one reverb/tool can do the job better than to work with real room-sound recordings.



While this is true, it's not that simple in the world of sample libraries. Right now we have a choice:

Ambient libraries that have a terrific sense of space but whose legato is not convincingly playable and smooth

vs

Dryer libraries that don't have the sonic edge but are far more playable and smooth.

Each of us choose our own lesser of two evils.

Sable sounds super exciting, but it looks to me to be a massive undertaking. 7 mics, 6 stems and a shed load of articulations. I really, really hope that the programming of the legatos in particular breaks new ground, but I understand how hard that is, and how time consuming on a regular ambient library, let alone one this big. It's an overwhelming amout of highly detailed, tedious work. Personally I'd pay more than that starting price if it were released in 6 months time rather than 1 month time... AND had best in class legato.


----------



## Blakus

This looks really great - I also agree with you Guy as far as legato programming goes!

I love to use the mod wheel a lot and one of the things that prevents me using Albion series legato is that it really doesn't take kindly to much mod movement or the transitions stick out. I have to "dumb down" my CC1 to make it work - Love everything Spitfire puts out though! So I'm looking forward to hearing the demos!


----------



## hector

i think the ambients legato is fine how they make it recently. i get good results


----------



## Guy Rowland

hector @ Sat Jan 26 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Sat Jan 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now we have a choice:
> Ambient libraries that have a terrific sense of space but whose legato is not convincingly playable and smooth
> vs
> Dryer libraries that don't have the sonic edge but are far more playable and smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just not true at all. I own lots of the ambient libraries around that include convincingly playable and smooth legato. Just because you haven't been able to get results you have expected, or bad experiences with the specific library does not warrant a generic statement such as that. I would go so far to say that personally when it comes to strings there is nothing I could write in my dry libraries that I could not also create equally as convincing within my wet ones (articulations considered) - library preference comes down to other factors such as sonic properties, articulations, workflow and time. To damn the entire class of libraries (not just from Spitfire Audio, but others) and a programming practice such as legato simply because it doesn't work for you is a little ignorant.
Click to expand...


Apologies for bringing up what I think will turn into an all consuming tangent on a commercial thread, so I've started a new Sample Talk thread here - http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3677487 - for this discussion.


----------



## Ed

The intro price deal is so amazingly good I guess I have to buy this lol


----------



## british_bpm

Guy Rowland @ Sat Jan 26 said:


> germancomponist @ Fri Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only one reverb/tool can do the job better than to work with real room-sound recordings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this is true, it's not that simple in the world of sample libraries. Right now we have a choice:
> 
> Ambient libraries that have a terrific sense of space but whose legato is not convincingly playable and smooth
> 
> vs
> 
> Dryer libraries that don't have the sonic edge but are far more playable and smooth.
> 
> Each of us choose our own lesser of two evils.
> 
> Sable sounds super exciting, but it looks to me to be a massive undertaking. 7 mics, 6 stems and a shed load of articulations. I really, really hope that the programming of the legatos in particular breaks new ground, but I understand how hard that is, and how time consuming on a regular ambient library, let alone one this big. It's an overwhelming amout of highly detailed, tedious work. Personally I'd pay more than that starting price if it were released in 6 months time rather than 1 month time... AND had best in class legato.
Click to expand...


In response to this and other posts, our aim at Spitfire is to make tools that help composers write great music first and foremost, to mockup demos quickly and effectively for their clients and finally to offer the depth of features that enable a convincing master whether that be 100% electronic or to back up a smaller number of players than desired. The day we finally get rid of the need for live players is a day we will have nothing to do with reaching. Indeed it is my hope that this set of tools increases people's desire to go live as it will show directors how amazing and nuanced a small string band can sound. Especially a British one!!! I personally rarely use legato as it requires too much thought! But I have used the Albion legs and they seem very effective and relatively easy to use to me. The legatos on Sable will be even better and much more packed with options. 

This library is not being rushed out and has been in dev for over a year. We release when we're ready for your feedback on V1.0 and we reward you for it by discounting hugely on V1.0 releases. 

The mixes, mic positions, 5.1 etc are completely optional to DL (and will be waiting for you as and when you need them in the future) as we have mentioned in previous posts. These are not a sales gimmick but our very genuine desire to future proof the library. It's a modular project, so we want to be adding to it in the years to come, we don't want us all to find ourselves in the position that we're all running the new Sackbutt choirs in 5.1 at 96k down our thunderbolt pipes and wished we had Sable cellos that matched those specs and didn't feel all dusty and sad. Moreover our vastly expanded team has now created a workflow that allows us to perform pickup shoots at a later date that can easily be slotted into the lib as free updates as we have done with Albions. In fact we're in the hall in two weeks time performing some pickups for Vol.1 that will be distributed after it's release. Not because we need to but because we're little kids playing with a train set that we want to be the best in the world.... I guess my final word in this meandering post is that fundamentally we're making this library for ourselves as v busy composers. So we're going to make it as best as we can because our livelihoods depend on writing great music for our clients. Sable is the reason I started this with Paul 6 odd years ago. It's taken us that many years to achieve it, but Sable is for me anyway my own personal Holy Grail..... 

Two quotes from Senior Spitfire team members on trying Sable alphas for the first time:

"HOLY S**T THEY ARE F***ING INCREDIBLE!"

"I was just playing with the swapped patches and they sound fricking awesome!"

I share this with you because I feel very passionately about what we can achieve here. We're hoping to make a big change to people's output.


----------



## HDJK

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

I can't wait :D


----------



## snattack

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Hi,

This looks great! Finally a properly sampled chamber string section!

I realize that this is library is for details, but what I really miss is a string library that has some kind of smart full string patches/mutis. Do you plan on adding something like this?

Like 1 note =tutti, 2 notes divided in vln1/2 etc. Would be a nice bonus multi-patch for people who buys the entire library!

Best
Andreas


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

This is great news! Knowing how well the bespoke strings sound, I am sure this is going to be a fantastic library and probably the best sounding out there by a margin! Really excited about this 8)


----------



## dcoscina

Will this library be download only? 100gb is a big big download. I don't even think some of us have that much on our monthly internet plans. 

Just curious. Really excited to hear demos!


----------



## quantum7

I guess I know what I will be spending my tax-return on.


----------



## Vartio

Just checking if you can apply EDU discount to the early adopters price?


----------



## Synesthesia

dcoscina @ Sun Jan 27 said:


> Will this library be download only? 100gb is a big big download. I don't even think some of us have that much on our monthly internet plans.
> 
> Just curious. Really excited to hear demos!



thanks guys!

David - we are going to split the library up for download: we've been thinking long and hard about the best way to do this. 

We will be splitting Volume 1 into four individual 'products' for download purposes: 

1. Stereo mixes version
2. CTAO mics version
3. Extended mics version (C ribbon, Stage, Gallery)
4. 5.1 mixes version


(This may change slightly as we get through the download testing process and refine it.)

Then we would issue codes for every part at purchase, but actually enable downloads on parts 1 and 2 immediately, and then 3-4 maybe a week later depending on server load.

Its very important to us that this is a fast easy download and that people are able to get the parts they want in a straightforward manner, without having to download a ton of sample data they will never use.

Of course, in a few years time if a 'stereo' user goes 5.1 for example, everything is still there for them to download no problem.

Hope that helps!

Cheers,

Paul


::edit:: whoops! 4 versions obv as the 5.1 mic control is the CTAO. That will teach me to post before my morning coffee!! :oops:


----------



## germancomponist

What a great idea, Paul!


----------



## Niah

That would really work great for me Paul, thank you for doing this !


----------



## stephane_f

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Hi Paul,

Why not offered payment for each different type of product, or at least the main group (1+2+3). Everyone will not interrested by 5.1. If this may reduce the price...


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Stephane,

To be honest, the larger majority of the costs of this kind of venture is the recording stage. So doing that wouldn't actually reduce the price by much. 

We want to make something future proof though so its not an option to break it up at this stage.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

Vartio @ Sun Jan 27 said:


> Just checking if you can apply EDU discount to the early adopters price?



Hi Vartio,


No I'm afraid not.. Its already massively discounted!

You will be able to get EDU discount for Volume 1 after the release discount has ended.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## twtech

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

If at all technically possible it would be great if you could also offer a download/install option for the ones with a very fast internet connection and who buy the complete all-in package: 

one download code to download the full package and install everything in one go.

but I guess, splitting it up in two parts will be techinically more reasonable.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Some of us have limits as to how much we can download each month, so splitting it up like that sounds like a great idea, especially if/when one wishes to download other products in a particular month as well. I can't see myself needing the 5.1 component right now, but it's good to know that it will be there if required in the future.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Given that there will only be one version, this sounds like a really good idea. Keen to hear the demos now... I was just listening to another library's chamber strings and I have a feeling you guys will blow them out of the water. Humble request for taking some time on that legato walkthrough for us to hear the detail.


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

I'm curious, how many velocity layers and round robins?


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



Resoded @ Sun Jan 27 said:


> I'm curious, how many velocity layers and round robins?



I'm going to hold off just for now on answering that in detail, as we are still refining, and believe it or not we sometimes remove a layer if it works better.

The primary thing is to ensure something is playable, sounds great, and won't bring your system to its knees.

If we discover that there is no audible difference between say 5 layers and 4 layers, in practical use, but it adds 25 voices for every key you press, then we bin it.

I will say that we sampled the vast majority of the shorts/pizz etc to 8RR (apart from Bartok - 8 round robins with proper Bartok would destroy the rest of the session :D ) -- and that most of our long notes are 2RR.

But let me hold off on the full spec until we are done tweaking..

Hope that sounds reasonable!

Paul


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Thanks for the detailed answer Paul. Can't wait for the first demos.


----------



## midi_controller

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



Synesthesia @ Sun Jan 27 said:


> Resoded @ Sun Jan 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, how many velocity layers and round robins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hold off just for now on answering that in detail, as we are still refining, and believe it or not we sometimes remove a layer if it works better.
Click to expand...


Oh I see, you'll answer HIM when he asks about velocity layers but not ME! You guys just don't like me.


----------



## Mike Connelly

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



british_bpm @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> We're taking down your additional artics requests



The big one I always have and nobody seems to do is falls. I'd love to see them in all brass, wind, and string libraries, in as many instruments where it's practical. If I was doing it, I would do short, medium, and long falls (and go really long on the longest version) with a control mapped to time stretch. Minimal RR, dynamics, and they wouldn't need to be chromatically sampled. Obviously not full range of the instruments, but higher range of celli, viola, and middle through very high range of violins would be great. For strings, an alternative version of long fall with tremolo would be really cool as well.

But I'd be happy with a bare minimum of falls, spending 10 minutes at the end of the violin sessions and 5 each for viola and cello would probably do the job.


----------



## Dan Stearn

Got the chance to play around with the Adagio Violins & Cellos today, and one thing I'd really like to see, possibly in the extended version, would be some dynamic bowing stuff, which was probably my favourite part of the libraries, and the thing that would tempt me most to buy them right now, as I don't think anyone else offers these in that sort of detail.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

what I would consider usefull is tremolo with some kind of legato transitions. I don't know if this should be called legato or maybe portamento - but the transistion between connected notes played in tremolo is something i've heard in many scores but in no library so far.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

ok so when did we get to hear the first demos?


----------



## germancomponist

In 10 minutes. (I hope...)


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

rocking.xmas.man @ Mon Jan 28 said:


> what I would consider usefull is tremolo with some kind of legato transitions. I don't know if this should be called legato or maybe portamento - but the transistion between connected notes played in tremolo is something i've heard in many scores but in no library so far.



LASS has it. I think? Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

edit. Double post.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Great discussions going on!

So - we have our wip layouts of Vols 2 and 3. Obviously we have a few months before release - Vol 2 in April, Vol 3 in June, - and we still have more recording days between now and then to add anything extra that takes our fancy.

(We are also already adding content for the first free update to Volume 1.)

But, e&oe, this is how Vols 2 and 3 are looking currently. We have expanded Vol 3 from our original concept after feedback from you guys, but also excitement about how everything is sounding, and wanting to fulfil a few extras from our own wishlists.

*VOLUME 2
*
*Violins 2 a3:*
Longs nonvib/vibrato
Longs con sord nonvib/vibrato
Longs flautando
Longs harmonics
Legato intervals fingered
Legato intervals portamento
Legato intervals bowed
Shorts spiccato
Shorts staccato
Spiccato con sord
Pizzicato
Bartok pizz 
Col legno
Trills major
Trills minor
Unmeasured trems


*Violas a3:*
Longs nonvib/vibrato
Longs con sord nonvib/vibrato
Longs flautando
Longs harmonics
Legato intervals fingered
Legato intervals portamento
Shorts spiccato
Shorts staccato
Pizzicato
Bartok pizz 
Col legno
Trills major
Trills minor
Unmeasured trems

*CBasses a3:*
Longs nonvib/vibrato
Longs harmonics
Legato intervals fingered
Shorts spiccato
Shorts staccato
Pizzicato
Bartok pizz 
Col legno
Unmeasured trems



*VOLUME 3*

*Violins 1 a4:*
Legato intervals fingered con sordino
Legato intervals portamento con sordino
Legato very fast playing extension
Legato intervals flautando
Legato intervals sul pont
Legato intervals trem
Repeated note legato
Longs molto espressivo
Longs Marcato
Longs sul pont
Longs sul pont heavy distorted
Trems sul pont
Measured Trems 150, 180 bpm (Time machine enabled)
Trills min 3rd
Trills perfect 4th
FX - massive FX section

*Violins 2 a3:*
Legato intervals fingered con sordino 
Legato intervals portamento con sordino
Legato very fast playing extension
Legato intervals flautando
Legato intervals sul pont
Legato intervals trem
Longs sul pont
Measured Trems 150, 180 bpm (Time machine enabled)
FX - massive FX section

*Violas a3:*
Legato intervals bowed
Legato intervals fingered con sordino
Legato intervals portamento con sordino
Legato very fast playing extension
Legato intervals flautando
Legato intervals sul pont
Legato intervals trem
Longs sul pont
Measured Trems 150, 180 bpm (Time machine enabled)
FX - massive FX section

*Cellos a3:*
Legato intervals fingered con sordino
Legato intervals portamento con sordino
Legato very fast playing extension
Legato intervals flautando
Legato intervals sul pont
Legato intervals trem
Repeated note legato
Longs molto espressivo
Longs Marcato
Longs sul pont
Longs sul pont heavy distorted
Trems sul pont
Measured Trems 150, 180 bpm (Time machine enabled)
Trills min 3rd
Trills perfect 4th
FX - massive FX section

*CBasses a3:*
Legato intervals bowed
Legato intervals portamento
Legato intervals trem
Longs sul pont
Measured Trems 150 bpm (Time machine enabled)
FX - massive FX section


----------



## germancomponist

WOW!


----------



## Dan Stearn

... Looks amazing! Didn't realise Vol. 3 would feature the entire lineup!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

One thing is certain, Paul: 

If I'm the next time in London, then I would like to visit one of your recording sessions!

o-[][]-o


----------



## Per Lichtman

The articulations list looks great - so many desirable things are included. I'm looking forward to hearing how they sound.

But did I read it correctly in that CBasses are the only ones that will not include flautando? If so, why? I often use sul tasto writing for the double bass in my solo writing and love the timbre. I would imagine that the ensemble timbre is equally attractive and I would love comprehensive flautando throughout the string family.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

can pf or fp or pfp or fpf be done convincingly with the mod wheel using dynamics?


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

_-) This, is, so, f******, exciting !!!!! _-)


----------



## synergy543

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

So, no sul ponticello con sordino?

for this effect: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Iy0n7TU5Bk

Score: (37M sorry, that's only part of it)
http://javanese.imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/1/18/IMSLP31960-PMLP72627-Gliere-Op042-2FSjur.pdf (http://javanese.imslp.info/files/imglnk ... 2FSjur.pdf)

I 'know' this is asking for a LOT, but give it a good listen. 
Old, but REALLY cool no?


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



synergy543 @ Mon Jan 28 said:


> So, no sul ponticello con sordino?
> 
> for this effect:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Iy0n7TU5Bk



Would be pretty awesome to be able to do that


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Fantastic, so Vol 3 gives extended articulations for all sections, very exciting!


----------



## Dan Stearn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



synergy543 @ Mon Jan 28 said:


> So, no sul ponticello con sordino?
> 
> for this effect:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Iy0n7TU5Bk



+1, great sound!


----------



## Per Lichtman

Does anyone else want flautando for the basses?


----------



## Synesthesia

Everything is going into the master wish list -- no promises until we get a bit closer but everything is being considered! :D


----------



## mark812

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

Col legno battuto only or tratto as well?

Are there any chances for 'lite' version?


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Apologies in advance for hijacking the thread (man, I hate it when people do that!!!!)



Ed @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> synergy543 @ Mon Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, no sul ponticello con sordino?
> 
> for this effect:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Iy0n7TU5Bk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be pretty awesome to be able to do that
Click to expand...


1:32

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... U5Bk#t=91s

What is that melody from? It's in some film score.....cant place it....


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



RiffWraith @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> Apologies in advance for hijacking the thread (man, I hate it when people do that!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Ed @ Tue Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> synergy543 @ Mon Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, no sul ponticello con sordino?
> 
> for this effect:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Iy0n7TU5Bk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be pretty awesome to be able to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1:32
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... U5Bk#t=91s
> 
> What is that melody from? It's in some film score.....cant place it....
Click to expand...


Max Steiner?


----------



## Blake Ewing

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

Here's a quick articulation spreadsheet I made to get a better idea of what's what. Obviously subject to change based on Spitfire's final recordings/product.


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



germancomponist @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> RiffWraith @ Tue Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies in advance for hijacking the thread (man, I hate it when people do that!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Ed @ Tue Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> synergy543 @ Mon Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, no sul ponticello con sordino?
> 
> for this effect:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Iy0n7TU5Bk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be pretty awesome to be able to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1:32
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... U5Bk#t=91s
> 
> What is that melody from? It's in some film score.....cant place it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Max Steiner?
Click to expand...


Possibly - which score?


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



Blake Ewing @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> Here's a quick articulation spreadsheet I made to get a better idea of what's what. Obviously subject to change based on Spitfire's final recordings/product.



Nice. 

What's* Dig*?


----------



## MaestroRage

Blake you're a champion. Thanks for this.


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

Ok, got it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV8wN-VX32U

It 's right from the beginning, and then makes another appearance at about 1:02. It's not identical; instead of going up from the octave, it's from the fifth, but still very 
similiar.

Ok, sorry again for the hj! :D


----------



## Guy Rowland

Terrific list (and that's Blake).

I do think it's a shame though there's no scoops / grace notes - since there's a "pop mix" in the stems, it's clearly not just designed for the gorgeous delicate orchestral use we're all anticipating. And a lot of that is useful in an orchestral context too - the theme from Tin Tin, the second I heard it my first thought was "oop, samples couldn't pull that off". In my template at the moment is Session Strings, purely for those artics - I don't use them for anything else! 

Ditto falls and so on in brass - it's amazing how often I need them.


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



> What's Dig?



Was wondering the same ...

And the Vol. 3 patch list looks really good! I just wonder: With the price of Vol.3 being much lower, but the number of patches being way higher ... surely those patches must be rather limited compared to the patches on Vol.1+2 ... where do you guys spare the recording time here? Expression layers? RRs? Range? Or is that just summing up all wishes and nothing concrete yet?
Personally, I would rather limit the number of patches and make them very detailed instead. There will still be room for stuff in Vol. 4, 5, ... to complete it!


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



FriFlo @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> What's Dig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering the same ...
> 
> And the Vol. 3 patch list looks really good! I just wonder: With the price of Vol.3 being much lower, but the number of patches being way higher ... surely those patches must be rather limited compared to the patches on Vol.1+2 ... where do you guys spare the recording time here? Expression layers? RRs? Range? Or is that just summing up all wishes and nothing concrete yet?
> Personally, I would rather limit the number of patches and make them very detailed instead. There will still be room for stuff in Vol. 4, 5, ... to complete it!
Click to expand...


That's a good point - I assume all the legato patches will share transitions with the main legatos (otherwise the sessions will probably last til 2017...) - in which case, I'm presuming you'll need vol 1 (and / or 2) to use vol 3? Or will those samples be duplicated to make a self-contained product?


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



> Col legno battuto only or tratto as well?


Oh yeah! Col legno tratto (bowed with the wood of the bow)!!! That would be nice to have in a sample library, too! ) However, I still think my last post is more important, than having everything you could wish for ...


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



> I assume all the legato patches will share transitions with the main legatos


Guy, i am not sure, that would really work, as the timbre of e.g. sul pont is very distinct from the ordinario. I guess, that is why putting those together, notes would not connect. I am sure Paul will address this, so let's wait and see ...


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



FriFlo @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> I assume all the legato patches will share transitions with the main legatos
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, i am not sure, that would really work, as the timbre of e.g. sul pont is very distinct from the ordinario. I guess, that is why putting those together, notes would not connect. I am sure Paul will address this, so let's wait and see ...
Click to expand...


Indeed... some of the timbre would be a challenge. I know LASS uses the same transitions for trems, trills etc, and it works great, so I'm sure there will be some overlap. Anyway, as you say - wait and see.

Intrigued by the very fast playing extension too - hopeful that this might be incorporated via intelligent scripting into a master legato patch.


----------



## Theseus

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

This is my personal Holy Grail sound that I would love to be able to achieve with Sable :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK9ZEK-44JY&feature=youtu.be&t=48s (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK9ZEK-4 ... u.be&amp;t=48s)

The counterpoint line has what I expect to be what Spitfire refers to as "legato note repeat".

Strings that can be that delicate and emotional while maintaining a beautiful lyrical sound, that's what I'm really looking for.

I can already mock-up 70 % of this piece with Spitfire harp and Ilya Efimov Russian traditional instruments. Just missing the strings.

Please, let it be that !


----------



## Dan Stearn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



Guy Rowland @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> FriFlo @ Tue Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intrigued by the very fast playing extension too - hopeful that this might be incorporated via intelligent scripting into a master legato patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


This would be great if they could integrate, as you can do with some of the VSL stuff using VIP2


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



Theseus @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> This is my personal Holy Grail sound that I would love to be able to achieve with Sable :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK9ZEK-44JY&feature=youtu.be&t=48s (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK9ZEK-4 ... u.be&amp;t=48s)
> 
> The counterpoint line has what I expect to be what Spitfire refers to as "legato note repeat".
> 
> Strings that can be that delicate and emotional while maintaining a beautiful lyrical sound, that's what I'm really looking for.
> 
> I can already mock-up 70 % of this piece with Spitfire harp and Ilya Efimov Russian traditional instruments. Just missing the strings.
> 
> Please, let it be that !



+1 excellent example.


----------



## Synesthesia

Guy Rowland @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> Terrific list (and that's Blake).
> 
> I do think it's a shame though there's no scoops / grace notes - since there's a "pop mix" in the stems, it's clearly not just designed for the gorgeous delicate orchestral use we're all anticipating. And a lot of that is useful in an orchestral context too - the theme from Tin Tin, the second I heard it my first thought was "oop, samples couldn't pull that off". In my template at the moment is Session Strings, purely for those artics - I don't use them for anything else!
> 
> Ditto falls and so on in brass - it's amazing how often I need them.



We do have these in the FX section.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



Guy Rowland @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> FriFlo @ Tue Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's Dig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering the same ...
> 
> And the Vol. 3 patch list looks really good! I just wonder: With the price of Vol.3 being much lower, but the number of patches being way higher ... surely those patches must be rather limited compared to the patches on Vol.1+2 ... where do you guys spare the recording time here? Expression layers? RRs? Range? Or is that just summing up all wishes and nothing concrete yet?
> Personally, I would rather limit the number of patches and make them very detailed instead. There will still be room for stuff in Vol. 4, 5, ... to complete it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good point - I assume all the legato patches will share transitions with the main legatos (otherwise the sessions will probably last til 2017...) - in which case, I'm presuming you'll need vol 1 (and / or 2) to use vol 3? Or will those samples be duplicated to make a self-contained product?
Click to expand...



I'm not going to go into detail about how we do stuff for obvious reasons! 

But I will say that you can't just use the same transitions for everything.

Most of this stuff is recorded, but we still have some days of sessions to go. We like to spread out the time so that if we make an interesting discovery in one session we have time to work it into others. Also, if something doesn't work when assembled, we bin it and try agin.

It bears repeating that actually: our approach to all of our stuff stems from the way we did the bespoke: Christian and I have extremely high bars when it comes to whether we think something works or not: if it doesn't work the way we want it to, we ditch it and start again. The other guys in our merry crew have the same exacting standards, believe me! (In some cases even higher!)

So when it leaves the door, its because we are all happy with the way it works. Now - that doesn't mean that 100% of people using it will be happy as obviously all of this is subjective and I'd be an idiot to suggest that.

BUT - it does mean that as long as you are playing it the 'way nature intended' -- like in my live, no messing, video demos on youtube, it will sound incredible, and we'll have made all the tough decisions for you along the way.

Of course, someone somewhere will feed back on Version 1.0 and say - "wouldn't it be gerat if..." -- and we slap our heads and say "of course!" -- hence our speedy updates. And like the two handed timps in the Percussion Redux which I now use all the time - from a customer suggestion literally as I was uploading the finished thing.. "Wait!! Hold the front page.."

Again I say, we've been there when it comes to dynamic layers: the solo bone in the bespoke originally had 8 dynamic layers crossfadable in the MW, along with non vib and vib, marcato, staccs, mutes etc.. of course we gradually started binning some, and the final patch that got used the most all round was the 4 layer one, and even then that was overkill most of the time.

We want this to be usable, not bring your system to its knees, to have an extraordinary palette of sound, to be utterly bewitching and beautiful in tone, deliciously playable..

In short - we are building an Aston Martin here, but even better -- one that you can take back to the showroom to have little goodies added to it as the years go by!

Now, keep those fantastic suggestions coming, Vol 3 is now bursting at the seams but I know Christian is looking for an excuse to keep adding stuff!


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



Synesthesia @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> the solo bone in the bespoke originally had 8 dynamic layers crossfadable in the MW, along with non vib and vib, marcato, staccs, mutes etc..
> 
> ...Now, keep those fantastic suggestions coming, Vol 3 is now bursting at the seams but I know Christian is looking for an excuse to keep adding stuff!



Wow, I'd love to have that trombone !

As for requests, some way to control the attack on long notes (from gentle to Sfz), and also some unmeasured trems con sordino for Vln & Viola. Even just one layer (pp) sampled every minor third would do, and would be a big plus for your library. Thanks, and I can't wait !


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



stargazer @ Mon Jan 21 said:


> Suggestions for Vol.3:
> 
> 1. Glisses, falls and scoops were mentioned earlier in this thread.
> I would like to suggest glisses in different tempos and intervalls.
> 
> 2. Dynamics (pp-mf etc), progressive vibrato ("up/down") and dynamics w. progr. vibrato.
> 
> 3. Timestretch options for the above and others.
> 
> Thanks,
> Hakan Glante



In some libs the glisses are more of an fx.
I would like to see an option to gliss from a sustained note of varying length to another sustained note, with dynamic layers ranging from ppp w. no vibrato to f espr vibr. - sampled in some different tempos and with a timestretch option on top of that. :wink:


----------



## Guy Rowland

Synesthesia @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Tue Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrific list (and that's Blake).
> 
> I do think it's a shame though there's no scoops / grace notes - since there's a "pop mix" in the stems, it's clearly not just designed for the gorgeous delicate orchestral use we're all anticipating. And a lot of that is useful in an orchestral context too - the theme from Tin Tin, the second I heard it my first thought was "oop, samples couldn't pull that off". In my template at the moment is Session Strings, purely for those artics - I don't use them for anything else!
> 
> Ditto falls and so on in brass - it's amazing how often I need them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have these in the FX section.
Click to expand...


Ah, magic - thanks guys!

Have to say, it is all sounding very exciting. Looking forward to the demos....


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

Paul, one quick question if I may. Re pricing and for example "EARLY ADOPTER OFFER: for people who buy Vol 1 on release but also want to preorder the other 2 volumes: they get ALL 3 VOLS at 30% OFF!! = £697."....my piggy bank would like to know if the 15% off coupon we received from our Iceni purchase can be used to reduce that further...or not?  Cheers.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



playz123 @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> Paul, one quick question if I may. Re pricing and for example "EARLY ADOPTER OFFER: for people who buy Vol 1 on release but also want to preorder the other 2 volumes: they get ALL 3 VOLS at 30% OFF!! = £697."....my piggy bank would like to know if the 15% off coupon we received from our Iceni purchase can be used to reduce that further...or not?  Cheers.



It can indeed. 

Our motto -- customer loyalty and support ALWAYS rewarded!!

:D


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



Synesthesia @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> playz123 @ Tue Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, one quick question if I may. Re pricing and for example "EARLY ADOPTER OFFER: for people who buy Vol 1 on release but also want to preorder the other 2 volumes: they get ALL 3 VOLS at 30% OFF!! = £697."....my piggy bank would like to know if the 15% off coupon we received from our Iceni purchase can be used to reduce that further...or not?  Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can indeed.
> 
> Our motto -- customer loyalty and support ALWAYS rewarded!!
> 
> :D
Click to expand...


Fabulous! I (and my piggy bank) thank you.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

how about some sound here?


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

Still would like to know what "Dig" is....


----------



## Synesthesia

Demos coming next week!

Riff - "Dig" just means a very aggressive diggy attack..


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

One more general request:

Have you guys considered recording a few minutes of the "air" at Air? :mrgreen: 

Something like CS did at Sony, so that we never sink down to total digital black, there's alway the sound of a mic on in the room.

Would be cool !!


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



jamwerks @ Wed Jan 30 said:


> One more general request:
> 
> Have you guys considered recording a few minutes of the "air" at Air? :mrgreen:
> 
> Something like CS did at Sony, so that we never sink down to total digital black, there's alway the sound of a mic on in the room.
> 
> Would be cool !!



+1


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Jam, great idea - we actually have a lot of the Air as you can imagine,,!

We'll include that in Vol 3.

I just want to find a nice long example.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Darthmorphling

Synesthesia @ Wed Jan 30 said:


> Hi Jam, great idea - we actually have a lot of the Air as you can imagine,,!
> 
> We'll include that in Vol 3.
> 
> I just want to find a nice long example.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul



Maybe in the Albion 1 update as well? Pleeeaaassse?


----------



## Per Lichtman

Just looked at the table showing which articulations match up with each collection.

Looks great. I would just like to amend my request for flautando longs in the basses with one for an NV sordino long in the basses as well.

It's really easy for the basses to overpower a mix and taking out the vibrato and adding a mute can give an interesting focused sound - a great addition to the flautando color and as well as a viable alternative to cutting the basses from the arrangement entirely in a given section.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

Any chance of adding 5th trills to the Arts? It'd allow for smooth voice leading between chords and inversions.

Like so: D5 F5 A5 -> C5 F5 A5

Right now most libs (except Orchestraltools Symphonic Sphere) only go up to 4th trills, so I have to fake C5 just by using a tremolo instead.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

Exciting news !

You guys really went overboard with Vol. III, and have even kept your originally announced price! o-[][]-o

The mic selection looks cool also. I'm looking forward to hearing what a close ribbon can sound like on strings. And the "Stage mic" seems like a great idea (placement wise, probably something like EW "mid" mic's, which when mixed with outriggers, sound like a record).

On your upcoming demos, I'm eager to hear what "12 violins" (with the tune up/down trick) sound like.


----------



## radec

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



jamwerks @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> On your upcoming demos, I'm eager to hear what "12 violins" (with the tune up/down trick) sound like.


yeck, ya should be tried for sample abuse! 

srsly tho i cant imagine any demos showing this it doesnt seem the point in the lib

lookin forward to hearin some intimate demos!


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



radec @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> srsly tho i cant imagine any demos showing this it doesnt seem the point in the lib!



In the latest Solo Strings video (near the end), he gave a short example and it sounded excellent to my ears.


----------



## FriFlo

My opinion on the trills: Do it as complete as possible or don't do it at all and maybe save it for later modules. Why do minor thirds and not major ones? I would prefer very detailed patches with multiple expression layers and RR (also on legato!) than having a vast number of patches, that are limited in what you can do with them. One example regarding the solo strings legatos: they sound very good, but are pretty much useless for ostinato figures, as there are some noises in the samples, that might add live to the sound when you strike them once, but sound wrong hitting them multiple times. That is kind of the only drawback of Spitfire products so far IMO. 2-3 RR legatos would fix this! But I can not see this happening with so many patches at that price point ...


----------



## windshore

Synesthesia @ 1/30/2013 said:


> Hi Jam, great idea - we actually have a lot of the Air as you can imagine,,!
> 
> We'll include that in Vol 3.
> 
> I just want to find a nice long example.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul



This can actually be quite useful. A looped sample can be used to put a floor under an entire production.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

FriFlo, as far as I can see Sable does have 3rd and 4th semitone trills in Volume 3, which is enough to construct your standard tritone chords in root position. However the available trills don't allow for inverted chords.

If they added the "missing" 5th trills, the chord options would really open up though!

Curiously Adagio too only goes up to 4th semitone trills. Is there a specific reason for that?


----------



## Ed

FriFlo @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> My opinion on the trills: Do it as complete as possible or don't do it at all and maybe save it for later modules. Why do minor thirds and not major ones? I would prefer very detailed patches with multiple expression layers and RR (also on legato!) than having a vast number of patches, that are limited in what you can do with them. One example regarding the solo strings legatos: they sound very good, but are pretty much useless for ostinato figures, as there are some noises in the samples, that might add live to the sound when you strike them once, but sound wrong hitting them multiple times. That is kind of the only drawback of Spitfire products so far IMO. 2-3 RR legatos would fix this! But I can not see this happening with so many patches at that price point ...



Even if they dont sample round robin legato I think fake RR even on legato seems to work very well. On Embertone's legato instruments it makes a huge difference. It may save hours of expensive recording and editing which could possibly not result in much of a notable advantage, or maybe it could even sound better. With fake FF you can have maybe 4 different repetitions whereas having 4 different RR's actually recorded means a lot of work and if some of them didn't end up sounding very good could you may still get that machine gun feeling if you leave out the bad ones, or inconsistencies if you don't.


----------



## Per Lichtman

In terms of the trills, I would simply suggest that the programming in Orchestral Tools Berlin Woodwinds is a good model to follow.

Any idea when the first demo is coming up? It's my birthday tomorrow (the 3rd) and it would be a fun surprise to hear what the library tone is like for it.


----------



## quantum7

Hey Spitfire guys- Do you have an approximate date in February for Sable? Very excited to hear some demos.


----------



## RiffWraith

windshore @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> Synesthesia @ 1/30/2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jam, great idea - we actually have a lot of the Air as you can imagine,,!
> 
> We'll include that in Vol 3.
> 
> I just want to find a nice long example.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can actually be quite useful. A looped sample can be used to put a floor under an entire production.
Click to expand...


Actually, that's_ not _what you want to do. At least not with samples recorded in a concert hall, or large ambient space, like AIR. In doing so, you are adding to the noise (room tone) that has already been captured as part of the recording process. You are putting room tone on top of room tone. Especially if you are layering samples, which is_ already_ room tone on top of room tone.

It is a good idea, however to add some room tone (maybe as a fade-in)as the samples stop playing.

Cheers.


----------



## Ed

While thats true Riff, it will still be give more of an illusion than not having it. There'd be no real way to have noise floor fade up at the exact moment your sample fades out, it would be too much work to ever be justified. Having a *little* recording of the noise floor can just help it seem like instruments haven't stepped into a void where there's no sound at all


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

In my case, I'm talking about mixing-in just a tad that would stay on all the time. This can only be "heard" when there's just 1 or two instruments playing softly (especially those not recorded at Air), or in moments of complete silence.

During tutti sections, you woundn't notice the difference with or without.

EDIT: better wording


----------



## windshore

I think this is the usage we all had in mind. I'm not sure what other purpose there would be. It's really to be relevant to low volume sections and not compressed etc. & primarily for gaps when instruments are resting together.


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

I would love to see something like the LASS First Chair added to Sable. We can't really use the Spitfire Solo Strings because the articulations are limited. But to have solo players available with the same Sable artic's would be awesome.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



JT @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> I would love to see something like the LASS First Chair added to Sable. We can't really use the Spitfire Solo Strings because the articulations are limited. But to have solo players available with the same Sable artic's would be awesome.



+1 - plus - it would give it further 'size' options. Love this idea. Commercially - it's a great 'volume x' add-on option. :wink:


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



JT @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> I would love to see something like the LASS First Chair added to Sable. We can't really use the Spitfire Solo Strings because the articulations are limited. But to have solo players available with the same Sable artic's would be awesome.



I doubt they'd do that or it would make their solo strings kinda redundant


----------



## Per Lichtman

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

i think it makes more sense to continue adding to the solo strings library than to roll solo strings into another collection.

There was talk before of adding more instruments and articulations to the solo strings. Perhaps a second volume (or subsequent ones) could draw inspiration from the options in Sable?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

Just to let you guys know we should be getting some technical demos this week. I've just left my friend Hercule Poirot for an hour to play with the Beta.... and I just have to say... well.... I'm speechless. 

..and that was just with the Tree....

.... then I switched in the Close, pulled it back 25% and went "sweet mother!?!".

Look forward to sharing more soon.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

<<I've just left my friend Hercule Poirot for an hour to play with the Beta.... and I just have to say... well.... I'm speechless.>> 

Just don't let Captain Hastings get anywhere near it!

Graham


----------



## Gusfmm

Ed @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> While thats true Riff, it will still be give more of an illusion than not having it. There'd be no real way to have noise floor fade up at the exact moment your sample fades out, it would be too much work to ever be justified.



With the proper sidechained compressor, not difficult at all to accomplish.


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



british_bpm @ Tue Feb 05 said:


> Just to let you guys know we should be getting some technical demos this week. I've just left my friend Hercule Poirot for an hour to play with the Beta.... and I just have to say... well.... I'm speechless.
> 
> ..and that was just with the Tree....
> 
> .... then I switched in the Close, pulled it back 25% and went "sweet mother!?!".
> 
> Look forward to sharing more soon.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.



:D


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



JT @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> I would love to see something like the LASS First Chair added to Sable. We can't really use the Spitfire Solo Strings because the articulations are limited. But to have solo players available with the same Sable artic's would be awesome.



In another thread several months back, SF did talk about (confirm?) expanding the current Solo Strings library, to be recorded (or maybe presented?) "late Summer '13". 

It's probable (imo) that they were already thinking of a First chair" thing for Sable. We'll see....


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

We're not entirely decided on this yes, but it is being discussed, we may curve ball you with something different though.

My assistant is currently rationing my "Sable" time.... so excited! NOTHING SOUNDS LIKE THIS!

Oh.... and word on the "spitfire" street is it may be hitting our shelves v v v soon..... gnnnggngngng

x


----------



## Ed

Christian it better be good now you hyped it up this much lol


----------



## Ed

Gusfmm @ Tue Feb 05 said:


> Ed @ Mon Feb 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While thats true Riff, it will still be give more of an illusion than not having it. There'd be no real way to have noise floor fade up at the exact moment your sample fades out, it would be too much work to ever be justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the proper sidechained compressor, not difficult at all to accomplish.
Click to expand...


No because all samples even in one articulation are likely to have slightly different fade outs. You would get a pumping effect. If youve ever tried to edit samples in this way you'd know that subtle errors make a big difference. Its not worth it. Just putting it behind low volume works fine.


----------



## Gusfmm

Totally disagree. Not sure what you mean by "subtle errors". If you're suggesting putting this behind low volume, I suggest getting a far better result using a sidechained compressor, soft knee, proper attack and release, proper aux buss feeding it. There should be no pumping whatsoever, not sure why you think there would. Besides, the natural samples release/reverb would mask any potential concern of remotely noticing the compression action.

p.s. just in case- the compressor is inserted on the noise track. So it ducks the noise as the aux buss feeds it with your "sample" signal.


----------



## Ed

Gusfmm @ Tue Feb 05 said:


> Totally disagree. Not sure what you mean by "subtle errors". If you're suggesting putting this behind low volume, I suggest getting a far better result using a sidechained compressor, soft knee, proper attack and release, proper aux buss feeding it. There should be no pumping whatsoever, not sure why you think there would. Besides, the natural samples release/reverb would mask any potential concern of remotely noticing the compression action.



Okay yea i understand you now, but thats really just a slightly more sophisticated application of "laying down an entire track of silence recorded in the studio." But that isnt what Riff seemed to be saying to me, like he want it actually programmed into the library. Maybe he didnt really mean it the way I assumed he did.


----------



## Gusfmm

I guess if you recorded a few seconds of Air's air (pun intended) and offer that as a patch in the library, you can accomplish something similar to what VSL offers in VEP, the "room noise" part of each IR, that plays on an individual track in the mixer. As somebody said, similar to what Cinesamples did at Sony.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

Well, not yet being able to debate about the great sound of this new library, guess we'll have to content ourselves debating about the silence... _-)


----------



## Niah

You knew this was coming :

http://youtu.be/pcHnL7aS64Y


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



british_bpm @ Tue Feb 05 said:


> .... then I switched in the Close, pulled it back 25% and went "sweet mother!?!".



"Sweet mother". If that is not an exciting endorsement of a product, then I don't know what is. I am sold!!! :lol:


----------



## quantum7

Hurry up and give us an avenue to pay for Sable. I've got money burning a hole in my pocket and am afraid I will spend it soon if I can't give it to Spitfire NOW.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

howbout some sound round here? :lol:


----------



## synergy543

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*



George Caplan @ Tue Feb 05 said:


> howbout some sound round here? :lol:


Beware of what you ask for. :twisted: 
There are evil people around you know? 
Seriously...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTKSPQmu7xc

I mean, how bad can the violas really sound? :lol:


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

To do the man justice: this is what he really played ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW0ncJ3-dxQ


----------



## Dan Stearn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VOL 2&3 content announced!*

Haha :lol:


----------



## RiffWraith

Ed @ Tue Feb 05 said:


> Gusfmm @ Tue Feb 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally disagree. Not sure what you mean by "subtle errors". If you're suggesting putting this behind low volume, I suggest getting a far better result using a sidechained compressor, soft knee, proper attack and release, proper aux buss feeding it. There should be no pumping whatsoever, not sure why you think there would. Besides, the natural samples release/reverb would mask any potential concern of remotely noticing the compression action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay yea i understand you now, but thats really just a slightly more sophisticated application of "laying down an entire track of silence recorded in the studio." But that isnt what Riff seemed to be saying to me, like he want it actually programmed into the library. Maybe he didnt really mean it the way I assumed he did.
Click to expand...


Actually what I was saying is that while you have the samples playing, you dont want to add room tone, because it's already there, baked into the samples. When you are at the recording session and press record, and the musicians are sitting there not doing anything, you are recording room tone. When the musicians do start playing, that room tone is still there - it doesn't magically disappear when playing commences. Is it audible? Depends on how many instruments are playing, and if they are playing f, p, etc. Generally, the answer would be no. Then when you start stackign samples, you are not ony adding more instruments, you are adding more of that room tone. Does the room tone then become audible? Generally no - you aren't just adding the room tone, you are adding instruments as well (rts are a different story). So if you already have room tone baked into the samples - even if you cant hear it - you wouldn't want to lay down an entire track of room tone recorded in the studio underneath the samples. In that case, you are adding extra room tone and noise that should not be there.

Cheers.


----------



## Gusfmm

So a noise patch that you can duck should help you accomplish what you're asking for.


----------



## germancomponist

RiffWraith @ Wed Feb 06 said:


> Actually what I was saying is that while you have the samples playing, you dont want to add room tone, because it's already there, baked into the samples. When you are at the recording session and press record, and the musicians are sitting there not doing anything, you are recording room tone. When the musicians do start playing, that room tone is still there - it doesn't magically disappear when playing commences. Is it audible? Depends on how many instruments are playing, and if they are playing f, p, etc. Generally, the answer would be no. Then when you start stackign samples, you are not ony adding more instruments, you are adding more of that room tone. Does the room tone then become audible? Generally no - you aren't just adding the room tone, you are adding instruments as well (rts are a different story). So if you already have room tone baked into the samples - even if you cant hear it - you wouldn't want to lay down an entire track of room tone recorded in the studio underneath the samples. In that case, you are adding extra room tone and noise that should not be there.
> 
> Cheers.



+1 Fact!


----------



## Ed

I dont see room tone really doing what you say it does Riff. I mean if it made that much difference we'd have massive noise buildup when we hear samples playing at the same time, but in practical terms it never works out that way even when little to no noise reduction has been done. Same as some people say playing chords with ensemble patches gives you, say, 50 violins, but that never actually sounds like 50 violins when you do that. Having a recording of "silence" in the recording studio underneath really isnt going to cause any real negative impact like you describe.


----------



## Synesthesia

Actually its not the same because we spend a LONG time very carefully noise reducing the samples ...

believe me if you played the samples with no NR - after three notes they are unusable - giant walls of hiss coming and going.

Its a very complex area but we have a great system set up here for all of this stuff which works very well.

I think therefore, that if you did add one pass of quiet room tone under the whole thing, you'd get a very naturalistic result.

However we are just putting the finishing touches to Sable at the mo so the room tone project will commence next week!

:D


----------



## germancomponist

Synesthesia @ Wed Feb 06 said:


> Actually its not the same because we spend a LONG time very carefully noise reducing the samples ...
> 
> believe me if you played the samples with no NR - after three notes they are unusable - giant walls of hiss coming and going.
> 
> :D



Ah, I see you. So this is a completely other situation then.


----------



## RiffWraith

Ed @ Wed Feb 06 said:


> I dont see room tone really doing what you say it does Riff. I mean if it made that much difference we'd have massive noise buildup when we hear samples playing at the same time, but in practical terms it never works out that way even when little to no noise reduction has been done.



Actually, it does work out that way. Less so, when NR has been done - assuming properly so.

If enough NR has been done that actually gets rid of the room tone underneath the samples while they are playing (someone explain_ that _to me!), then adding room tone would be a good bet.

Cheers.


----------



## Synesthesia

First video walkthroughs!

Enjoy! More coming over the next 24h!


----------



## danielcartisano

Oh god this sounds amazing...

Seriously amazing work guys.


----------



## DocMidi657

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Hey Paul,

Nice Demos!
Can Vibrato be routed to Aftertouch in Sable?
Dave


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Brilliant! Sounds fantastic.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Well how bloody predictable. It's lovely.

Initial thoughts

1 - It's lovely

2 - Great to see a full legato range

3 - the flautando and feathered spiccs sound especially terrific

4 - it's gonna be thirsty, but no surprises there. Great that you did the mixes.

5 - love the idea for velocity lined to sample start on the trems and trills. On high velocity it sounded a touch TOO hard in too me, slightly artificial - perhaps a tiny ramp of attack here to fool the ear?

6 - would love to hear a little more detail on the vibrato crossfading at a constant velocity

Congrats though guys - I imagine this is super-desirable to pretty much everyone here.


----------



## kb123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Excellent stuff guys. This is the sound I most associate with how strings should sound, if that makes sense


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Hi Paul,

Sounds great.

These are all-in-one instruments so can we use a controller to switch articulations or do I have to resave each articulation as a separate instrument which I believe is what I have to do with Solo Strings? If the answer to this is 'yes you can use a controller', I need your bank account details straight away!! :D 

Cheers, Graham

Edit: I can see from an earlier reply that you may have thought I meant the entire library! What I''m refering to is say all the basic Violin 1 articulations (which is thankfully the approach you seem to have taken) - and being able to change the current articulation without keyswitching or manually clicking on the choice as you are doing in the vids.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Awesome !!

Love the detail added to the trills
Love the flautando
Love the vibrato control
Excellent sounding legato

Absolute Home Run !!!


----------



## TheUnfinished

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Those flautandos are The Sex!

I'd better try and earn some money so I can grab this.


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



> Awesome !!
> 
> Love the detail added to the trills
> Love the flautando
> Love the vibrato control
> Excellent sounding legato
> 
> Absolute Home Run !!!



I don't know ... do I suffer from micro sleep? I didn't hear/see the legato patches being demoed here. Could we hear those, too? Please? 
Otherwise, a great start!
So, the ribbons will be in a separate patch?


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



> Awesome !!
> 
> Love the detail added to the trills
> Love the flautando
> Love the vibrato control
> Excellent sounding legato
> 
> Absolute Home Run !!!



I don't know ... do I suffer from micro sleep? I didn't hear/see the legato patches being demoed here. Could we hear those, too? Please? 
Otherwise, a great start!
So, the ribbons will be in a separate patch?


----------



## hector

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

you realise this is a *smaller sized* ensemble, right?


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

If you wanted to compare it to another lib soundwise, the closest would probably be Adagio with its Divisi patches consisting of 3 violins (which fare quite well against Sable so far).

Sounds lovely so far, but it will be really difficult to decide on whether to shell out for Sable or if it's too redundant for me personally.


----------



## handz

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



FriFlo @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Awesome !!
> 
> Love the detail added to the trills
> Love the flautando
> Love the vibrato control
> Excellent sounding legato
> 
> Absolute Home Run !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know ... do I suffer from micro sleep? I didn't hear/see the legato patches being demoed here. Could we hear those, too? Please?
> Otherwise, a great start!
> So, the ribbons will be in a separate patch?
Click to expand...


Half of the vid is legato, this wasnt micro sleep, it was a sleep man 


It sounds nice, but I too missed the fact that it is a small ensemble, so Im not too excited, I still miss lush rich big strings which are easy to use. I think I maybe give a chance to Adagio, even it being quite critised in the forums.


----------



## Danny_Owen

Sounds incredible, great work guys. I think this will be especially popular with UK composers where smaller string sections often suit films/tv better than the often grandiose style of the US.

I'm definitely going to mock up some Sweeney Todd with this one day


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

As I understand, this Sable is the first part of a new modular library. I imagine that both a large section (tutti) module, and a solo module will be coming, and even though I've bought-in to Adagio and HS, this seems like a must have.

Hopefully the tutti and solo modules (my guesses) will match this articulation wise.

This also might be a great divisi tool for HS owners.

We haven't yet heard the close ribbon mic, nor the "stage mic's", can't wait.


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



handz @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> FriFlo @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know ... do I suffer from micro sleep? I didn't hear/see the legato patches being demoed here. Could we hear those, too? Please?
> Otherwise, a great start!
> So, the ribbons will be in a separate patch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half of the vid is legato, this wasnt micro sleep, it was a sleep man
Click to expand...


Just so you're clear, Paul played only a very short example of legato at the end of the violins walkthrough. I think there's a legato walkthrough planned though.

Hope that helps.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Good lord... just to say Spitifre folks, you were VERY CLEAR about what this library is! In fact, your communication has been excellent, I feel unusually well informed about an upcoming library.

Looking forward to the next demos - mic positions and legato I believe. Probably to early to ask about overall library size, isn't it?


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Andy B @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Just so you're clear, Paul played only a very short example of legato at the end of the violins walkthrough. I think there's a legato walkthrough planned though.



What surprised me most is how organic and "connected" the sustains patch sounded, almost legato-like. Together with the controllable vibrato this speaks of some high quality programming.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Enyak @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> What surprised me most is how organic and "connected" the sustains patch sounded, almost legato-like. Together with the controllable vibrato this speaks of some high quality programming.


+1 
sounds fabulous guys :D


----------



## George Caplan

Danny_Owen @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Sounds incredible, great work guys. I think this will be especially popular with UK composers where smaller string sections often suit films/tv better than the often grandiose style of the US.
> 
> I'm definitely going to mock up some Sweeney Todd with this one day



thats a good post. in fact many years ago although they still do this composers like goldsmith would get 16 or 17 players in a section for tv and film and not all strings either if they were lucky. what you have here is 16 string players. but thats 16 players if you press down only one note per section if that makes sense. 
if youre playing 2 or 3 notes or more per section then you technically are getting a lot more players i think thats right in what im saying.

these days when i listen to and watch a film or a documentary most of the time it wont support a large full 80 piece orchestra. it needs to be smaller most of the time. even these big epic type films with lots of brass get swamped with noise.

quick question and im sorry if i missed it but when does the rest of the section material get released. i mean how long is the gap roughly between each release?

george


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Andy B @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> handz @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FriFlo @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know ... do I suffer from micro sleep? I didn't hear/see the legato patches being demoed here. Could we hear those, too? Please?
> Otherwise, a great start!
> So, the ribbons will be in a separate patch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half of the vid is legato, this wasnt micro sleep, it was a sleep man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just so you're clear, Paul played only a very short example of legato at the end of the violins walkthrough. I think there's a legato walkthrough planned though.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...


Thanks, Andy! I must have had some micro sleep towards the end or maybe I was just to impatient and switched to the cellos.
Handz, maybe you should get some sleep ...


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Alright! I think this is really something for me. I know, this is a small chamber sound in the lovely Air hall. Actually, I think that was a wise choice, as it already sounds pretty big, if you mix in the tree, but still detailed.
For me, there are only the following questions left to press the buy button:
1) Detailed Legato and mic position walk troughs, which were already announced.
2) Detailed information on expression layers, RR and range per patch.
3) Legato RR: as Ed already said: This could be done via script. But I would like to know, wether this is planned. As I said earlier: some of the note transitions of the spitfire solo strings were simply not usable for ostinatos, as noises reveled the repitition of the same sample. I would really like you guys to address this - maybe the upcoming walk through of the legatos would be a good place ...

But so far - I am very much looking forwards to that release!

_-)


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

What a good sound! BRAVO!


----------



## Graham Keitch

George Caplan @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Danny_Owen @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds incredible, great work guys. I think this will be especially popular with UK composers where smaller string sections often suit films/tv better than the often grandiose style of the US.
> 
> I'm definitely going to mock up some Sweeney Todd with this one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a good post. in fact many years ago although they still do this composers like goldsmith would get 16 or 17 players in a section for tv and film and not all strings either if they were lucky. what you have here is 16 string players. but thats 16 players if you press down only one note per section if that makes sense.
> if youre playing 2 or 3 notes or more per section then you technically are getting a lot more players i think thats right in what im saying.
> 
> these days when i listen to and watch a film or a documentary most of the time it wont support a large full 80 piece orchestra. it needs to be smaller most of the time. even these big epic type films with lots of brass get swamped with noise.
> 
> quick question and im sorry if i missed it but when does the rest of the section material get released. i mean how long is the gap roughly between each release?
> 
> george
Click to expand...


I'm unable to check at the moment - but I think an update to Solo Strings did include instruments that were layered so that you arrived at a3. Likewise, this new set could also be layered so that a4 x3 becomes violins a12. Apologies if I'm confusing this with another library - but I see no reason why this new release couldn't be programmed to do the same.

Graham


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Sounds really promising, guys! I know you are hard at work on this, but I wish you would do the same treatment to bigger sections when you have finished this 8) Not huge sections, but something like 12/8/7/5/4 or along those lines - it will still be able to be very expressive, not losing the intimacy of the vibrato etc. which tends to happen if you go into 18 violins e.g.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Personally, I'd have a preference for a bit bigger: 14,12,10,8,6, for a tutti module.


----------



## Ed

Well Im glad you're doing small sections. Sounds really really good, I still say you need more release though on those sustains guys.

edit and guys you should get a UI artwork that reflects the quality of your library.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Phenomenal!
You guys are officially my favorite developper!

Question: will you be charging those that decide to go for the Sable 1,2 & 3 bundle deal right away, or will you charge only on release date of each module?


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Exquisite sound!

Echoing Graham's earlier question, can we route the articulations to controllers instead of keyswitches?

My only criticism is the color choice in the UI, yellow & green. I don't think those colors reflect the detail and richness of this library. If I had to give this library a color, I would choose something like an ivory background with sable brown text.

Great work!

JT


----------



## matolen

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

As soon as I heard the flautando sound in that first demo...must purchase!


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

i like the color scheme.

this looks like a players library to me and i would like to know the gaps between each one please?


----------



## hector

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



George Caplan @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> i would like to know the gaps between each one please?


Looking at the site
Vol 1. 1st Violins & Cellos : Feb 2013
Vol 2. 2nd Violins, Violas & Basses : April 2013
Vol 3. Additional Techniques : June 2013


----------



## Kareemo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Great Stuff!!!

I´d like the same smooth vibrato control for the solo strings


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Kareemo @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Great Stuff!!!
> 
> I´d like the same smooth vibrato control for the solo strings



thanks hector!

the vib on t he solo strings was what stopped me from getting it to this point.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Thanks for all these great comments. 

Re. the size. Please remember that you're only listening to the 1sts and VCs which sit very much to the left and right of the lecturn..... You've currently got a big hole in the middle of the room. 

The library will spring massively into life when Vol. 2 comes out and you've got 3 more totally different set of colours. Deeply contrapuntal work will now be achievable with huge amounts of focus and detail. 

However if you need to adjust the aperture that's where Albion 1 & 2 come in. This has been our grand (Faustian) master plan. I played Sable with Albion today and was absolutely blown away, it superceded my original evil ambition. So when you need rich deep and phatt scale you introduce Albion (which is easy to do as it's ensembles based). Play around with the mics, Tree only for Albion, a bit of close for Sable and suddenly you've added another couple of dozen desks to Sable...... But you still have that enormous focus.... Modular.... Loving it!

We'll post a Sable vs Albion youtube as soon as we get a moment..... It's how we always planned it. 

C. x


----------



## Ed

Would be cool to also have special patches if you have all 3 volumes. 

Like just a patch that has all the consordino arts you know?


----------



## matolen

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Thanks for all these great comments.
> 
> Re. the size. Please remember that you're only listening to the 1sts and VCs which sit very much to the left and right of the lecturn..... You've currently got a big hole in the middle of the room.
> 
> The library will spring massively into life when Vol. 2 comes out and you've got 3 more totally different set of colours. Deeply contrapuntal work will now be achievable with huge amounts of focus and detail.
> 
> However if you need to adjust the aperture that's where Albion 1 & 2 come in. This has been our grand (Faustian) master plan. I played Sable with Albion today and was absolutely blown away, it superceded my original evil ambition. So when you need rich deep and phatt scale you introduce Albion (which is easy to do as it's ensembles based). Play around with the mics, Tree only for Albion, a bit of close for Sable and suddenly you've added another couple of dozen desks to Sable...... But you still have that enormous focus.... Modular.... Loving it!
> 
> We'll post a Sable vs Albion youtube as soon as we get a moment..... It's how we always planned it.
> 
> C. x



Is it also possible to stack Sable to create, say, 12,9,6 etc or would you not advise doing that?


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Phenomenal!
> You guys are officially my favorite developper!
> 
> Question: will you be charging those that decide to go for the Sable 1,2 & 3 bundle deal right away, or will you charge only on release date of each module?



Hi Pat - 

just to clarify this - yes it is a single purchase made right away.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



matolen @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> british_bpm @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all these great comments.
> 
> Re. the size. Please remember that you're only listening to the 1sts and VCs which sit very much to the left and right of the lecturn..... You've currently got a big hole in the middle of the room.
> 
> The library will spring massively into life when Vol. 2 comes out and you've got 3 more totally different set of colours. Deeply contrapuntal work will now be achievable with huge amounts of focus and detail.
> 
> However if you need to adjust the aperture that's where Albion 1 & 2 come in. This has been our grand (Faustian) master plan. I played Sable with Albion today and was absolutely blown away, it superceded my original evil ambition. So when you need rich deep and phatt scale you introduce Albion (which is easy to do as it's ensembles based). Play around with the mics, Tree only for Albion, a bit of close for Sable and suddenly you've added another couple of dozen desks to Sable...... But you still have that enormous focus.... Modular.... Loving it!
> 
> We'll post a Sable vs Albion youtube as soon as we get a moment..... It's how we always planned it.
> 
> C. x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it also possible to stack Sable to create, say, 12,9,6 etc or would you not advise doing that?
Click to expand...


Yes - absolutely - and it sounds great. I'm going to add this to the current in progress walkthru -- the mic comparisons one.

It will be up in an hour or so.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## amorphosynthesis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



british_bpm @ 7th February said:


> So when you need rich deep and phatt scale you introduce Albion (which is easy to do as it's ensembles based). Play around with the mics, Tree only for Albion, a bit of close for Sable and suddenly you've added another couple of dozen desks to Sable...... But you still have that enormous focus.... Modular.... Loving it!
> 
> C. x



What immediately comes to the mind of the lush sound lovers is this:How can you blend a 4-part viola section with albion(since there's no such thing as viola section in albion I nor albion II)?and if let's say so,you blend 4-part viola section with albion hi section(which is not a legato section by the way),what happens then with violin sections?I mean when you move from F2 to G3 in albion hi longs,the viola turns to viola&violin section.

What I am trying to say now is...how can we have a spitfire viola section?(I think same thing applies with bassi)


----------



## Synesthesia

Ed @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Would be cool to also have special patches if you have all 3 volumes.
> 
> Like just a patch that has all the consordino arts you know?



Absolutely Ed - this will be a key feature of Vol 3 -- bonus patches that are backwardly compatible with all sample content.


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

I have a question, which I believe I already know the answer to, but will ask anyway.

Edit: I reread the first page and saw that the vouchers will only be given to purchasers of all three so my original question is moot.

Looking forward to getting this regardless.


----------



## Dan Stearn

Very impressive, just as I expected. Sounds bigger than I thought too- this is going to slot right into my template!!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

I am betting they will have single articulation patches that you can stack in a multi, if they already don't have multis designed yet. Just looking at the all-in-one patch, it is sitting at a pretty high Ram footprint with all, but legato, loaded. Having all of the all-in-one patches loaded, we are looking at like 5-6gb on RAM, if not a little more. I am going to have to update my system for sure, this gives me a reason to finally get a 64-bit DAW and upgrade to 32gigs of RAM. I can not wait for this library.


----------



## Ed

Cool thanks Paul. BTw when you do legato video will be good to see how well it handles SOFT transitions for really intimate stuff.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



amorphosynthesis @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> What I am trying to say now is...how can we have a spitfire viola section?(I think same thing applies with bassi)



I have thought the same but can only hope for that "Strings Mid" Bonus patch, similar to the Mid Brass. Honestly, though, it really would still be a mix of sections. Honestly, their intent of the Albion 1 was for the ensembles so you still get a full section. You would just have to play around with the viola range in those patches to blend them. I can't wait to have all of the volumes just to make awesome small ensemble pieces. Something about that intimate string sound is making me want to write with them so bad.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

_Well Im glad you're doing small sections. Sounds really really good, I still say you need more release though on those sustains guys. 

edit and guys you should get a UI artwork that reflects the quality of your library._

yes and yes....

It is a "must-buy" for me anyway even if it were all in pink, but the yellow colour was the first I noticed and that produced a big question mark in my face. It really does not reflect the quality of what you are doing there. 
Nevertheless very excited to get it: exactly what I need and FINALLY someone who gives us tools at hand to produce chamber or string quartet music.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Sid Francis @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> _
> edit and guys you should get a UI artwork that reflects the quality of your library._



I think the UI is awesome!!! British utilitarian design befitting a tool set designed for craftsmen and no 3D! We spend our lives staring at optical illusions, can't be good for our heads. 2D good, we know this is virtual device we don't need 3D photorealistic knobs with shadows, pulsing lamps and lense flare!

C x


----------



## Ed

Never underestimated the power of perception/placebo! :D


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> .... 2D good, we know this is virtual device we don't need 3D photorealistic knobs with shadows, pulsing lamps and lense flare!
> 
> C x



+1 o-[][]-o


----------



## KMuzzey

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

The sound of these strings is perfect. I think the bar has been set & this is gonna be the new normal for string libs.

Kerry


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Is there an official release date? Can't wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Synesthesia @british_bpm The harmonics and flautando are real highlights. Going to listen more carefully to the rest again later but very happy to have heard those. Kudos.

I'm so glad to finally be over the flu I've had the last week so I can start listening to recordings properly again.


----------



## Per Lichtman

@resoded There's an official release month (February) in their official public calender. 

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/public-calendar

Someone already summarized the info. taken from that.



hector @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> George Caplan @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to know the gaps between each one please?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the site
> Vol 1. 1st Violins & Cellos : Feb 2013
> Vol 2. 2nd Violins, Violas & Basses : April 2013
> Vol 3. Additional Techniques : June 2013
Click to expand...


----------



## Resoded

Per Lichtman @ 7th February 2013 said:


> @resoded There's an official release month (February) in their official public calender.
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/public-calendar
> 
> Someone already summarized the info. taken from that.
> 
> 
> 
> hector @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Caplan @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to know the gaps between each one please?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the site
> Vol 1. 1st Violins & Cellos : Feb 2013
> Vol 2. 2nd Violins, Violas & Basses : April 2013
> Vol 3. Additional Techniques : June 2013
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah I saw that but I'm hoping for a specific date. 

I think the two months between vol 1 and vol 2 will be agony.


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Resoded Jo, men tyvärr finns det inte mycket att gjöra åt saken.  Men förhoppngsvis så kommer det att vara värt väntan!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Hi all - 

Release date/time... unless the internet collapses or something else goes disastrously wrong (!) we are releasing this coming *Monday at 8pm GMT *(thats 12 midday LA time.)


And now for the mic sounds!



Cheers!

Paul :D


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> I think the UI is awesome!!! British utilitarian design befitting a tool set designed for craftsmen and no 3D! We spend our lives staring at optical illusions, can't be good for our heads. 2D good, we know this is virtual device we don't need 3D photorealistic knobs with shadows, pulsing lamps and lense flare!
> 
> C x


Well, as someone with some experience in graphic arts, I must say that I disagree. To begin, I find the colour scheme rather horrid and definitely one that does _not_ reflect the type of product you are selling.... British or not. Nothing to do with 3D knobs either.  I've also felt that some of the controls on some of the Spitfire interfaces could do with resizing etc. On the other hand, will a single opinion matter in the least? I somewhat doubt it will have any influence at all.  In any case, most of us can agree that the sounds the library produces are far more important than who likes your interface and who doesn't, and I doubt anyone will refuse to purchase the products just because the interface isn't appealing. But, regardless, my personal recommendation is that you give additional thought to your interface design and colour scheme before the release date. Sorry, but I think it can be better, and much more in line with what you are selling. Design can and does make a difference sometimes. Cheers.


----------



## Synesthesia

Per, Jo..

Hoppas det hjälper killar!


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

Sounds very nice and immediately obvious how well this will blend with Loegria and the rest of the Albion / AIR Spitfire libraries. I was never committed to just using one vendor's product line and have probably over-spent as a result (I have a few extraneous strings and brass libraries that have fallen into disuse). If I were starting over today my rig would probably be Spitfire-only (assuming Sable lives up to the hype)


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Synesthesia @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Hi all -
> 
> Release date/time... unless the internet collapses or something else goes disastrously wrong (!) we are releasing this coming *Monday at 8pm GMT *(thats 12 midday LA time.)
> 
> 
> And now for the mic sounds!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Paul :D




I am very impressed, Paul!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



playz123 @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Well, as someone with some experience in graphic arts, I must say that I disagree. To begin, I find the colour scheme rather horrid and definitely one that does _not_ reflect the type of product you are selling.... British or not. Nothing to do with 3D knobs either.  I've also felt that some of the controls on some of the Spitfire interfaces could do with resizing etc. On the other hand, will a single opinion matter in the least? I somewhat doubt it will have any influence at all.  In any case, most of us can agree that the sounds the library produces are far more important than who likes your interface and who doesn't, and I doubt anyone will refuse to purchase the products just because the interface isn't appealing. But, regardless, my personal recommendation is that you give additional thought to your interface design and colour scheme before the release date. Sorry, but I think it can be better, and much more in line with what you are selling. Design can and does make a difference sometimes. Cheers.



To me it is totally no matter how an interface looks like. To me it just depends on the quality of the samples and their playability. ..


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

The interface is great. I have some issues with small type face on my 27" 2560x1440 monitor but still find Loegria very very usable once I've become used to it. The fact that the Spitfire range shares common interface layout/design is a massive time saver as well. Far more important than pretty colours. But I think the Sable looks just fine as well (and text actually a bit clearer than Loegria, maybe darker fonts?)

edit: need db values for the mic sliders on the rest of the Albions and Percussion redux please  Or, do the lines also correspond to 3dB / 6dB / 12dB etc. like BML/Sable?


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Paul: Great news, can't wait!

Per & Synesthesia: Indeed, I think it will be worth the wait. If not, I'll get on the first flight to London showing up at the Spitfire Audio doorstep completely nude except for a monocle, a top hat and a french bulldog named Vincent yelling strange british phrases like "it's rainin' cats and dogs, eh?", "care for a bit of tennis, old chaps?" and "spootscar?" with a horribly bad english accent until they fix whatever's wrong with it.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Mic's sound great. Goes to show how having multiple mic positions can really get different sounds. Loved both the stage, and the "P" mix.

One question: how long will the early-adopters intro offer last? Till March 1st would be cool !! o-[][]-o


----------



## Dan Stearn

Love the mic positions! The mixes look like they will really come in handy too for sketching, like you said, and then the overall sound can be shaped at the end to perfectly suit the piece. Love it- what a concept/ way of working!

Dan


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Thanks for the videos. I love the way this library sounds and really dig how it's organized but the lack or portamento is completely baffling. Such a basic and common technique! It has so many other great features but unfortunately that omission kills it for me. Rats!


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Maestro77 @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Thanks for the videos. I love the way this library sounds and really dig how it's organized but the lack or portamento is completely baffling. Such a basic and common technique! It has so many other great features but unfortunately that omission kills it for me. Rats!



Then you'll be pleased to hear that we do have portamento and it's in the legato patches. :D 

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

That DOES please me!  Look forward to seeing that video! Thanks!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



jamwerks @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Mic's sound great. Goes to show how having multiple mic positions can really get different sounds. Loved both the stage, and the "P" mix.
> 
> One question: how long will the early-adopters intro offer last? Till March 1st would be cool !! o-[][]-o



Hi Jam,

In a spooky coincidence it actually is March 1st....

Thanks for asking - I forgot to put that info in!

:D :oops:


----------



## handz

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



playz123 @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> british_bpm @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the UI is awesome!!! British utilitarian design befitting a tool set designed for craftsmen and no 3D! We spend our lives staring at optical illusions, can't be good for our heads. 2D good, we know this is virtual device we don't need 3D photorealistic knobs with shadows, pulsing lamps and lense flare!
> 
> C x
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as someone with some experience in graphic arts, I must say that I disagree. To begin, I find the colour scheme rather horrid and definitely one that does _not_ reflect the type of product you are selling.... British or not. Nothing to do with 3D knobs either.  I've also felt that some of the controls on some of the Spitfire interfaces could do with resizing etc. On the other hand, will a single opinion matter in the least? I somewhat doubt it will have any influence at all.  In any case, most of us can agree that the sounds the library produces are far more important than who likes your interface and who doesn't, and I doubt anyone will refuse to purchase the products just because the interface isn't appealing. But, regardless, my personal recommendation is that you give additional thought to your interface design and colour scheme before the release date. Sorry, but I think it can be better, and much more in line with what you are selling. Design can and does make a difference sometimes. Cheers.
Click to expand...


Well...yeah, as a Graphic designer I must say - UI is horrible...colors, style...this need some work, I like minimalism but it must be clean, this is bit of a mess. It letting the product down - looking like a freebie. 

----------------

I wanted to ask - what is a general use of small ensemble lib like this? Other than for chamber sounding compopositions. I dont see any way how to use it for standard pieces - as it will always sound too thin. I know many are amazed by it - and Im not saying it is not nice sounding, but so far I dont see that "must have" factor in it.


----------



## Dan Stearn

^^ Read back a bit and you'll see it can be layered with Albion to create a larger sound whilst still retaining the detail, or doubled/ tripled with itself to create bigger sections if desired. 

And by the way, I'm not a graphics designer, but I dig the design myself


----------



## Guy Rowland

You're all so unhip. It's 50s chemical industrial chic - what's not to like?


----------



## StevenOBrien

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

I actually like the design. It reminds me of a http://www.classicrecords.co.uk/photos/104431.JPG (deutsche grammophon) album cover, and it looks very straight forward and usable.

With regards to the sound, I'll have to hear more of the legato patches before making a final decision, but I'm certainly leaning towards buying it to take over most of the heavy-weight lifting from Hollywood Strings.


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



handz @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> I wanted to ask - what is a general use of small ensemble lib like this? Other than for chamber sounding compopositions. I dont see any way how to use it for standard pieces - as it will always sound too thin. I know many are amazed by it - and Im not saying it is not nice sounding, but so far I dont see that "must have" factor in it.



As well as being able to give extra definition to your existing libraries, the small ensembles are perfect for divisi (divided strings) writing within a large orchestral context. There's also TV work – where a large ensemble often makes it look like you're sending the programme up –, oh and not forgetting pop stuff as well.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

I'm also a Kontakt UI designer. The yellow side bar would not have been my first choice (or second or third) but that won't influence my purchase. Other than that, I generally like Spitfire's UI's.


----------



## quantum7

ME WANT NOW!!! Excited about this Monday.  I actually like the UI- it is refreshingly different.


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



handz @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> [I wanted to ask - what is a general use of small ensemble lib like this? Other than for chamber sounding compopositions. I dont see any way how to use it for standard pieces - as it will always sound too thin. I know many are amazed by it - and Im not saying it is not nice sounding, but so far I dont see that "must have" factor in it.



Are you kidding? You think the only people that use a smaller string section is in chamber music? Seriously?? :| Makes you sound like you have VERY limited music knowledge.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

im not sure that as many people here as you might expect actually understand how full a combo of around 16 players can sound. i mean its not the same as a full size orchestral string section but its still full but more detailed. you hear this size section on tv or film a lot more than is apparently realized.

also you dont need to add so much in the way of all other sections like for instance brass percussion or woodwinds.


----------



## Ed

Even if you halve the section again, it still wouldnt change anything! I just dont get how in handz's head we have chamber music on one side and then all other music on the other that apparently only uses 100 piece string sections lol? :lol:


----------



## MichaelL

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



handz @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> I wanted to ask - what is a general use of small ensemble lib like this? Other than for chamber sounding compopositions. I dont see any way how to use it for standard pieces - as it will always sound too thin. I know many are amazed by it - and Im not saying it is not nice sounding, but so far I dont see that "must have" factor in it.




Sigh...must have for composer who don't use the word "epic" a lot. :wink:


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Vids sound really good.

You know what I would be curious to try - layering some of the O and maybe A mics with a dryer lib, like LASS, or HS. If there are no tuning issues (adjustable anyway), that might sound like the shit. :D


----------



## givemenoughrope

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Sounds really good!

How about layering with Spitfire Solo Strings 

or 

What about doubling each section for unison/divisi ala LASS?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



MichaelL @ 8.2.2013 said:


> handz @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask - what is a general use of small ensemble lib like this? Other than for chamber sounding compopositions. I dont see any way how to use it for standard pieces - as it will always sound too thin. I know many are amazed by it - and Im not saying it is not nice sounding, but so far I dont see that "must have" factor in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...must have for composer who don't use the word "epic" a lot. :wink:
Click to expand...


like christian stated before - sable of course can be used as your complete string tool but if you want that rich epicness just use albion 1/2 as basis and use the very detailed sable for giving the quite unprecise, epic and thick wall of strings some focus.


----------



## MichaelL

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



rocking.xmas.man @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> MichaelL @ 8.2.2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handz @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask - what is a general use of small ensemble lib like this? Other than for chamber sounding compopositions. I dont see any way how to use it for standard pieces - as it will always sound too thin. I know many are amazed by it - and Im not saying it is not nice sounding, but so far I dont see that "must have" factor in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...must have for composer who don't use the word "epic" a lot. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like christian stated before - sable of course can be used as your complete string tool but if you want that rich epicness just use albion 1/2 as basis and use the very detailed sable for giving the quite unprecise, epic and thick wall of strings some focus.
Click to expand...


Not sure you got my meaning. Epic is of little interest to me. I love the intimacy and subtle potential of Sable.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

i think i understood - just wanted to add this to your answer


----------



## quantum7

It's nice to see some "intimate" libs finally. "Epic" has been done to death IMO.


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



JT @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Exquisite sound!
> 
> Echoing Graham's earlier question, can we route the articulations to controllers instead of keyswitches?



Please please please can we have confirmation of this! It sits in the critical path for composers that work with notation. Cinematic Strings and other libraries facilitate this. From the vids, I can see you have created all-in-one instruments, which is clearly a prerequisite, so I just need confirmation that you can change arts with a controller please.  

Regards,

Graham


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



StevenOBrien @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> I actually like the design. It reminds me of a http://www.classicrecords.co.uk/photos/104431.JPG (deutsche grammophon) album cover, and it looks very straight forward and usable.
> 
> With regards to the sound, I'll have to hear more of the legato patches before making a final decision, but I'm certainly leaning towards buying it to take over most of the heavy-weight lifting from Hollywood Strings.



JACKPOT!!! The inspiration for the design was this sleeve:

http://www.classicrecords.co.uk/photos/lpm18222.JPG

Plus countless Michael Caine films and the work of Roger Fenton.


----------



## midi_controller

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



british_bpm @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> StevenOBrien @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the design. It reminds me of a http://www.classicrecords.co.uk/photos/104431.JPG (deutsche grammophon) album cover, and it looks very straight forward and usable.
> 
> With regards to the sound, I'll have to hear more of the legato patches before making a final decision, but I'm certainly leaning towards buying it to take over most of the heavy-weight lifting from Hollywood Strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JACKPOT!!! The inspiration for the design was this sleeve:
> 
> http://www.classicrecords.co.uk/photos/lpm18222.JPG
> 
> Plus countless Michael Caine films and the work of Roger Fenton.
Click to expand...


i thought is was packet of gold flake. im going to have to talk to mrs hudson about you.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Scrianinoff

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



George Caplan @ Thu 07 Feb said:


> Kareemo @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Stuff!!!
> 
> I´d like the same smooth vibrato control for the solo strings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks hector!
> 
> the vib on t he solo strings was what stopped me from getting it to this point.
Click to expand...


*Congratulations on another drop-dead-gorgeous library*. The sound, the character, the liveliness, it's unreal, no, REAL! Lots and lots of people will be fooled into thinking they're hearing actual musicians playing live. Let's hope that it brings more work to musicians than it will take away from them.

I had a bit of a bout of cognitive dissonance however when listening to the Sable Violins video. Paul mentions at 8:09 ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h8_Ic4eM9U#t=8m09s ) : "So you can hear that you have a very smooth, very clear transition. A nice progressive vibrato, it's absolutely controllable, by that slider, you bring it in and out, as you want."

However, when listening carefully to the Violins longs in the video ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h8_Ic4eM9U#t=7m44s ), I think the* vibrato slider* is working actually as a *switch*, albeit with a smooth transition time, as in Solo Strings. The difference in vibrato intensity appears to come from the dynamics slider. Listen to the parts in which the vibrato slider is in the lower half, no vibrato at all, at least after the smooth transition time. Then listen to the parts in which the vibrato slider is in the upper half, and look closely at the dynamics slider. The vibrato slider switches between a vib and a non-vib layer. The smooth intensity changes in vibrato are coming from the vib layer exclusively and are produced by the dynamics slider. The dynamics slider appears to be a multi-position switch for the different dynamic layers which are however smoothly (continously) volume controlled, just as in Solo Strings and Albion. Without Sample Modeling (-like) techniques it would be impossible to escape phasing issues with such small ensembles. Only with bigger ensembles it appears to be possible to continuously mix layers of different vibrato intensities, as you can hear in Hollywood Strings with 3 (and up to 5) dynamics and 3 vibrato layers. With HS, this Sable sound (and Albion for that matter), is unobtainable.

If I now read Paul's words again, I see he never said the vibrato slider continuously mixes the vib and non-vib layers. Does the end result have "smooth and clear transitions"? Check! "A nice progressive vibrato, absolutely controllable"? Check! (through the dynamics slider). "By that slider you bring it _in_ and _out_"? Check! (in and out, on and off, 1 and 0).

This shouldn't stop anyone from buying this library in my opinion. This small ensemble continuous vibrato transition feature isn't around the corner. When it is, I am sure Spitfire will be one of the first to introduce it. For the moment, this lib is incredibly useful without it. It never stopped me from using Solo Strings or the Albions.

I am definitely going to buy Sable on Monday! That is, if they still let me, after this post 

Now tell me how wrong I am, and why. We're all here to learn.


----------



## kb123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Graham Keitch @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> JT @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exquisite sound!
> 
> Echoing Graham's earlier question, can we route the articulations to controllers instead of keyswitches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please please please can we have confirmation of this! It sits in the critical path for composers that work with notation. Cinematic Strings and other libraries facilitate this. From the vids, I can see you have created all-in-one instruments, which is clearly a prerequisite, so I just need confirmation that you can change arts with a controller please.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...


Any switch can be midi learned in Kontakt, to allow separate cc control. Its standard Kontakt functionality. If what you are asking for is articulation switching from a single cc then that's quite unreliable in the Kontakt world


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Graham Keitch @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Please please please can we have confirmation of this! It sits in the critical path for composers that work with notation. Cinematic Strings and other libraries facilitate this. From the vids, I can see you have created all-in-one instruments, which is clearly a prerequisite, so I just need confirmation that you can change arts with a controller please.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Graham



Hi Graham,

I can confirm that Blake's just added this functionality to the patch (and he'll be implementing backwards into Alb1/2/3). In Sable you can map any CC to switch between articulations.

Hope that helps.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Andy B @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Graham Keitch @ Fri Feb 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please please please can we have confirmation of this! It sits in the critical path for composers that work with notation. Cinematic Strings and other libraries facilitate this. From the vids, I can see you have created all-in-one instruments, which is clearly a prerequisite, so I just need confirmation that you can change arts with a controller please.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham,
> 
> I can confirm that Blake's just added this functionality to the patch (and he'll be implementing backwards into Alb1/2/3). In Sable you can map any CC to switch between articulations.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...


Oh noooooooo! I'm going to have to sell the family silver! :roll: Can you have a quick word with the wife please........

(This is fantastic news! Can you also get Blakey to do it for Solo Strings and Percussion too please?)

Graham o-[][]-o


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Andy B @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Graham Keitch @ Fri Feb 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please please please can we have confirmation of this! It sits in the critical path for composers that work with notation. Cinematic Strings and other libraries facilitate this. From the vids, I can see you have created all-in-one instruments, which is clearly a prerequisite, so I just need confirmation that you can change arts with a controller please.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham,
> 
> I can confirm that Blake's just added this functionality to the patch (and he'll be implementing backwards into Alb1/2/3). In Sable you can map any CC to switch between articulations.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...

Andy,

Thank you so much for this confirmation. This sealed the deal for me. Can't wait!


----------



## matolen

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Not to get ahead but I have to say that all this Sable talk has also gotten me extraordinarily keen to see what future lies ahead for woodwinds and brass (which heretofore have been "bespoke only").


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



matolen @ 8th February 2013 said:


> Not to get ahead but I have to say that all this Sable talk has also gotten me extraordinarily keen to see what future lies ahead for woodwinds and brass (which heretofore have been "bespoke only").



Been thinking the same thing. I guess solo instruments both for brass and woodwinds but I hope they go for larger sections, at least 3 horns etc. So it can be used for both small and medium large pieces.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Andy B @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Maestro77 @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the videos. I love the way this library sounds and really dig how it's organized but the lack or portamento is completely baffling. Such a basic and common technique! It has so many other great features but unfortunately that omission kills it for me. Rats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you'll be pleased to hear that we do have portamento and it's in the legato patches. :D
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...


hello andy. i noticed in the first video on violins that when paul played legato it was portamento. was that because the bottom c sharp key was pressed? i take it that its obviously not just portamento in legato patches right? george.


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



George Caplan @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Andy B @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maestro77 @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the videos. I love the way this library sounds and really dig how it's organized but the lack or portamento is completely baffling. Such a basic and common technique! It has so many other great features but unfortunately that omission kills it for me. Rats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you'll be pleased to hear that we do have portamento and it's in the legato patches. :D
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hello andy. i noticed in the first video on violins that when paul played legato it was portamento. was that because the bottom c sharp key was pressed? i take it that its obviously not just portamento in legato patches right? george.
Click to expand...


Hi George,

No, you're right we've got more than just portamento. The different types of interval are triggered by velocity ranges within the patch.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

this makes me curious - did you implement the trick with the different attacks triggered by higher velocity? is it possible to lock a legato style like in solo strings? are there also patches that feature polyphonic legato and allow to change the legato transition style via CC?


----------



## Andy B

rocking.xmas.man @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> this makes me curious - did you implement the trick with the different attacks triggered by higher velocity? is it possible to lock a legato style like in solo strings? are there also patches that feature polyphonic legato and allow to change the legato transition style via CC?



Paul's going to do a legato walkthrough, hopefully today, so all will become clear, but to give a general, non specific answer to your questions – I don't see a problem with anything you're asking.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## handz

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Ed @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> handz @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [I wanted to ask - what is a general use of small ensemble lib like this? Other than for chamber sounding compopositions. I dont see any way how to use it for standard pieces - as it will always sound too thin. I know many are amazed by it - and Im not saying it is not nice sounding, but so far I dont see that "must have" factor in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? You think the only people that use a smaller string section is in chamber music? Seriously?? :| Makes you sound like you have VERY limited music knowledge.
Click to expand...


Oh cmon Eddie... 

Im not joking. My point is - you never can make small sampled ensemble sound big - not epic - just like normal full section - lush and smooth. It not works like you make 3-part chord and it will sound like 12pcs ensemble playing. 
Same like 3-part chord played with 16pcs ensembe NOT sound like 48 players recorded. 

So if you will compose you will still be using some Full section patch and this like a divisi fill - but you can do same with other libs as well, even they have only full sections and it will sound good - proven many times.


----------



## hector

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*

section patch just makes you seem incredibly limited in the music experience and knowledge.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Would any of the spitfire guys be so kind to comment on the controllable vibrato? I have to admit my jaw dropped a bit when I realized that the vib might be only switchable again since I was very much anticipating the fully controllable vib. Cannot quite realize whether it is possible with just 3 or 4 players, therefor I would need a comment and clarification.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

I don't do "under the bonnet" so I can't say categorically, but i've used it and it doesn't feel like a switch, also judging by the voice count I think it is an xfade. Indeed I think we suggested breaking down some even lighter patches without vib control at a later date for the oft mentioned "redeye" laptop challenge.

As Paul said in his walkthrough we think it's only right that we the composer get to control the vib... and I believe this is not just on or off, but how much...


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

The controller thing for changing arts seems like a great idea.


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



handz @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> It not works like you make 3-part chord and it will sound like 12pcs ensemble playing.



Except it never actually sounds like that. Otherwise we could just use lots of solo string samples and it would sound the same as an ensemble, think about how much money sample devs could save! But no, it doesnt.



> So if you will compose you will still be using some Full section patch and this strings can sound just as big as Appassionata or something. Or you could multitrack like a divisi fill - but you can do same with other libs as well, even they have only full sections and it will sound good - proven many times.



No idea what you're talking about. You're saying that something like VSL concert a string quartet a hundred times and have it sound like the London Symphony all playing together right? 

It really sometimes sounds like you dont actually make music with these tools. I dont understand why you say that other than concert music no one needs a smaller string section, it blows my mind that anyone could say that let alone someone thats meant to be a composer and has been on this forum for years.


----------



## zacnelson

You are always so rude Ed, there have been a few posts you've made in this thread which were rude and I wish you could make your points with more tact and generosity


----------



## Scrianinoff

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



british_bpm @ Fri 08 Feb said:


> I don't do "under the bonnet" so I can't say categorically, but i've used it and it doesn't feel like a switch, also judging by the voice count I think it is an xfade. Indeed I think we suggested breaking down some even lighter patches without vib control at a later date for the oft mentioned "redeye" laptop challenge.
> 
> As Paul said in his walkthrough we think it's only right that we the composer get to control the vib... and I believe this is not just on or off, but how much...



And I believe I can give you a definitive answer shortly after I download the lib, an answer to the question whether the vib slider in your very own library is a switch or a continuous controller  

This only strengthens the notion that it's really not a problem if it's a switch. Some situations come to mind:

1. If you're not able to hear it from the video, then it's not a problem for you.
2. If you're not able to hear it from the video even after the suggestion of the slider behaving as a switch, then it's still not a problem for you.
3. If you are able to hear it from the video, but it nonetheless still sounds smooth, progressive and natural to you, then it's not a problem for you.
4. If you are able to hear it from the video, and still wish to have truly independent control of dynamics and vibrato, but favour the currently offered clarity and focus over layer mixing side-effects, such as muddy, fuzzy, phasy artifacts, then it's not a problem for you.
5. Point 4, but you do favour the muddy, fuzzy, and phasy artifacts, it's still not a problem for you, because you will program it yourself in your daw, by playing both the vib and non-vib layers simultaneously and doing the x-fade yourself.
6. Point 5 and you want a bigger ensemble, that's recorded in a smaller hall. Still not a problem, because you already own or you are going to purchase HS.

So: NO PROBLEM!


----------



## Synesthesia

So - to clear it up once and for all..!

In the non legato articulations it is a smooth MW xfade.

In the leg arts, it is a 'stepped' control - as this seems on playing, to work best with the transitions.

However, we have set it so you get a smooth transition over a short time from nonvib to vib and back -- its not a simple on off switch.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Scrianinoff

Synesthesia @ Sat 09 Feb said:


> So - to clear it up once and for all..!
> 
> In the non legato articulations it is a smooth MW xfade.
> 
> In the leg arts, it is a 'stepped' control - as this seems on playing, to work best with the transitions.
> 
> However, we have set it so you get a smooth transition over a short time from nonvib to vib and back -- its not a simple on off switch.
> 
> Hope that helps!



In the final version you mean? Because in the Violin video part that I linked to ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h8_Ic4eM9U#t=7m44s ) it appears you are playing the Longs with vib slider switch behaviour.


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Ed @ 8.2.2013 said:


> No idea what you're talking about. ...



I think handz is trying to say, that he doesn't see a point of getting this library, if he only used it for layering with bigger ensemble patches, since he can accomplish realistic divisi writing with the bigger ensemble patches themselves.

However, it's obvious that smaller string sections can be also used on their own for anything and their sound can be way more emotional and "raw" than the sound of bigger ensembles and I think that's the point of getting this library :wink:


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

No Sable, is in our mind an extraordinary sounding library that I will be using in isolation on many many jobs. It really is as I have said before - for me anyway - the holy grail, we have simply been responding to posts that it's use may be limited because we dont' think it is. 

I am also very excited that instead of making Albion feel somehow outmoded Sable actually invigorates this range. So Sable, nothing out there sounds like it..... Albion, you've been caning it.... a bit Albion fatigued? Whack some Sable on it.... it's like a drop of Tabasco on a fine plate of eggs benedict.

C. x


----------



## Scrianinoff

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

I think most of us fully agree, at least for everything that can be judged from the videos. It sounds unreal real really.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Oh... and I just spent the day recording the Sul Tasto (This knocks the flautandos out of the park) and other Vol. 3 stuff for the 1st violins.... and some nice additions to the Vol. 1 stuff (now that we have had a chance to play with a build).

And we've gone "somewhere else" with the FX. More news soon... but that was a fun part of the day today!


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

I know it's bad form to complain about prices here. I'm sure Sable is worth every penny - it sounds amazing and I'm excited that it's about to exist. I just wish it was a little less expensive. I wish the price was in dollars instead of pounds. Then I'd be all over it. It seems I feel this way about every Spitfire library (although I have sprung for a few of them). I get all excited by the demos and videos and the VI-control threads, but then I see the price and realize it's POUNDS - not dollars or even euros - and it's utterly deflating. For a hobbyist like myself I can't justify spending $630 USD on half a string section, no matter how amazing. So now Sable will just be another awesome thing in the world, taunting me and my wallet. Enjoy it, you professional composers out there with your tv series and your budgets and your slave computers. Forever bitter and jealous, I.

That said, congrats Spitfire! I fart in your general direction.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Any Sul Pont? No-one ever does sul pont... :?


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



wilx @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Any Sul Pont? No-one ever does sul pont... :?



See Volume 3's art list


----------



## Andy B

Scrianinoff @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Synesthesia @ Sat 09 Feb said:
> 
> 
> 
> So - to clear it up once and for all..!
> 
> In the non legato articulations it is a smooth MW xfade.
> 
> In the leg arts, it is a 'stepped' control - as this seems on playing, to work best with the transitions.
> 
> However, we have set it so you get a smooth transition over a short time from nonvib to vib and back -- its not a simple on off switch.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the final version you mean? Because in the Violin video part that I linked to ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h8_Ic4eM9U#t=7m44s ) it appears you are playing the Longs with vib slider switch behaviour.
Click to expand...


I'm a little bit confused about what you're trying to ask/say. Paul has programmed the 'multisamples' part of the library to have a traditional x-fade between NV and Vib. That simply means that at certain points you're able to hear both of the samples playing which has the effect of various amounts of vibrato and that's what Paul's demoing in the video. 

Hope that clears things up.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



british_bpm @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Oh... and I just spent the day recording the Sul Tasto (This knocks the flautandos out of the park) and other Vol. 3



That would be impressive, the flauts sound so good!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4koPAzMxljo (Hope it sounds better than this guy's playing) though, (googled to see what it sounds like) lol :lol:


----------



## Ed

zacnelson @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> You are always so rude Ed, there have been a few posts you've made in this thread which were rude and I wish you could make your points with more tact and generosity



You are right. I am being rude. Only to Handz, he should know better. His point was ridiculous. The idea that only chamber music uses smaller string sections, implying that everything else that uses strings uses a huge 100 piece string orchestra. I wouldn't even expect such sillyness from people that know noting about music.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Ed @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> wilx @ Fri Feb 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Sul Pont? No-one ever does sul pont... :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Volume 3's art list
Click to expand...


Woo-hoo! Shoud've rtfm, shouldn't I - that patch list must have sprung up without me realising. Hurrah for sul ponticello.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

zacnelson @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> You are always so rude Ed, there have been a few posts you've made in this thread which were rude and I wish you could make your points with more tact and generosity



Exactly my thought.
Ed, you are actually saying the same thing that Handz was trying to say, in his limited English.
No need to react so vehemently all the time...
We should all strive to relate to each other, rather than the opposite...


----------



## quantum7

Spitfire- get that legato video up. I'll have the library on Monday, but need something to help pass the time while waiting.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Volume 3 request.

Cello Harmonic Trills with bow tremolo (w/bow alternating back and forth from fret board to bridge) Pretty cool effect. Also a semi percussion effect would be cool. Hand smacks (fingers only/palms, etc) on the sides of the instruments preferably in sections panned across one patch for spacial separation. This may already be done but are you guys including tuning takes?


----------



## zacnelson

I should add though that Ed is trying to be helpful in his own way, and is always a very helpful and insightful contributor. He's not a troll! Just needs some EQ on his tone!!


----------



## Ed

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Ed, you are actually saying the same thing that Handz was trying to say, in his limited English.



Im sorry Patrick but look at his first comment, can you translate it for me so its reasonable? 

"_what is a general use of small ensemble lib like this? Other than for chamber sounding compopositions. I dont see any way how to use it for standard pieces - as it will always sound too thin_ "

To me and others it seems like its pretty clear that he's asking whats the use of a small string section, unless you're doing chamber music. I dont see how you can interpret this some other way.


----------



## RiffWraith

zacnelson @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Just needs some EQ on his tone!!



For Ed, I would recommend a vintage Pultec EQP-1A. Most others, a GML 9500.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Per Lichtman

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



british_bpm @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Oh... and I just spent the day recording the Sul Tasto (This knocks the flautandos out of the park) and other Vol. 3 stuff for the 1st violins.... and some nice additions to the Vol. 1 stuff (now that we have had a chance to play with a build).



Very exciting - I love good sul tasto. 



Ed @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4koPAzMxljo (Hope it sounds better than this guy's playing) though, (googled to see what it sounds like) lol :lol:



Honestly, I think if someone recorded that guy playing either a minute before or after the camera turned off, it would probably sound a lot better - sounded like nerves. 

My second day playing sul tasto sounded better than that video, but in all fairness:

1) I was completely focused on my bowing and spent hours just on that using only open strings.

2) I am mind-bogglingly awful with fingering (and most aspects of playing the violin).

Anyway, but enough of the comments from a guy that doesn't know how to play the violin well and just has one to be able to write better for the instrument. The point, is if I can make it sound pleasing then I'm sure the amazing musicians they are using will make it sound beautiful.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Ed @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Feb 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed, you are actually saying the same thing that Handz was trying to say, in his limited English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry Patrick but look at his first comment, can you translate it for me so its reasonable?
> 
> "_what is a general use of small ensemble lib like this? Other than for chamber sounding compopositions. I dont see any way how to use it for standard pieces - as it will always sound too thin_ "
> 
> To me and others it seems like its pretty clear that he's asking whats the use of a small string section, unless you're doing chamber music. I dont see how you can interpret this some other way.
Click to expand...


Yes, i do realize the first post was clumsy.
Just remember: not everyone here is coming from a native english background.
Handz is a good musician, and he may not have had the opportunity to score a lot of TV projects.
It's all good.
More love, less negativity.
As artists, we all have to deal with a lot of that already, and we are all so sensitive.
Let's keep that in mind when we interact with each other.
Peace


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



british_bpm @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> No Sable, is in our mind an extraordinary sounding library that I will be using in isolation on many many jobs. It really is as I have said before - for me anyway - the holy grail, we have simply been responding to posts that it's use may be limited because we dont' think it is.
> 
> I am also very excited that instead of making Albion feel somehow outmoded Sable actually invigorates this range. So Sable, nothing out there sounds like it..... Albion, you've been caning it.... a bit Albion fatigued? Whack some Sable on it.... it's like a drop of Tabasco on a fine plate of eggs benedict.
> 
> C. x


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

^^Best post ever^^


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Here's (I think...) a new pricing question. If you buy vol1 _only_ at the introductory rate, can you then subsequently preorder the other two volumes before their respective release dates - but at the remainder of the full-bells-on discount package? You can't beat a bit of hands on a library to know if it's something you're really gonna love. This is potentially a great chance to dip our toes into vol 1 before committing to the complete package (but having done so will then be confident about pre-ordering the rest of the range ahead of time).

Thanks!


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Concerning epic, I actually think that Sable could be interesting used by itself in an epic piece. The Halo 4 soundtrack was recorded with smaller sections, not as small as 4 though, but at a quick glance the sound of Sable isn't that far off.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qldRY7Nx9fo


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Just a small point from a non native speaker. what does "Sable" mean? Is the animal meant? And why is a string library named like a furry dark weasel?... :lol: :oops:


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Sid Francis @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Just a small point from a non native speaker. what does "Sable" mean? Is the animal meant? And why is a string library named like a furry dark weasel?... :lol: :oops:



I think it's a reference to a type of high quality brush used by artists! A very apt title from the makers of extraordinary fine sample libraries.

Graham

www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Guy Rowland @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Here's (I think...) a new pricing question. If you buy vol1 _only_ at the introductory rate, can you then subsequently preorder the other two volumes before their respective release dates - but at the remainder of the full-bells-on discount package? You can't beat a bit of hands on a library to know if it's something you're really gonna love. This is potentially a great chance to dip our toes into vol 1 before committing to the complete package (but having done so will then be confident about pre-ordering the rest of the range ahead of time).
> 
> Thanks!



Good point, no we won't be able to retrospectively offer the bundle if you only buy Sable 1 as they're logged on our systems as entirely different products (albeit containing the same content). We're rewarding those who continue to have faith in us and our products in the best and fairest way possible. We understand that's it's a big investment, and for such a new range which is why we'll also be discounting Vol 2 when it comes out. Such is the beauty of a modular system. 

The promo period is long on this one to take this into account also (March 1) they'll be plenty of demos going up during that time along with details of free content upgrades to Volume 1 which we recorded yesterday and next week! I imagine for those who do take the plunge here early, that there may be the odd comment here too?

Hopefully this will help you make the most informed decision.


----------



## Per Lichtman

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Graham Keitch @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Sid Francis @ Sat Feb 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small point from a non native speaker. what does "Sable" mean? Is the animal meant? And why is a string library named like a furry dark weasel?... :lol: :oops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a reference to a type of high quality brush used by artists! A very apt title from the makers of extraordinary fine sample libraries.
> 
> Graham
> 
> www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch
Click to expand...


Sable brushes (which are very fine and great for detail work in many applications) get their name from the animal, so you were on the right track to start with. The connotations of quality and fine detail are just two of the many reasons why it would make a lot of sense for a library like this. It makes more sense for a string library than any other section because for some people the association between the hairs of a paintbrush and the hairs of a bow seem related.

Anyway, it may be that none of these had anything to do with why they named it Sable, but for a lot of native speakers, the name makes sense when you know what the library contains.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Ah, yes, now I get a feeling for the title, thank you so much!


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



british_bpm @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Sat Feb 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's (I think...) a new pricing question. If you buy vol1 _only_ at the introductory rate, can you then subsequently preorder the other two volumes before their respective release dates - but at the remainder of the full-bells-on discount package? You can't beat a bit of hands on a library to know if it's something you're really gonna love. This is potentially a great chance to dip our toes into vol 1 before committing to the complete package (but having done so will then be confident about pre-ordering the rest of the range ahead of time).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, no we won't be able to retrospectively offer the bundle if you only buy Sable 1 as they're logged on our systems as entirely different products (albeit containing the same content). We're rewarding those who continue to have faith in us and our products in the best and fairest way possible. We understand that's it's a big investment, and for such a new range which is why we'll also be discounting Vol 2 when it comes out. Such is the beauty of a modular system.
> 
> The promo period is long on this one to take this into account also (March 1) they'll be plenty of demos going up during that time along with details of free content upgrades to Volume 1 which we recorded yesterday and next week! I imagine for those who do take the plunge here early, that there may be the odd comment here too?
> 
> Hopefully this will help you make the most informed decision.
Click to expand...


Thanks - a bit of a shame though. Someone buying part 1 now and then preordering the next 2 parts on Feb 28 will pay more for them than someone waiting and buying them all on Feb 28. Can I ultra-respectfully request you reconsider offering a special product - a limited time upgrade for part 1 users for the month?


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

is there a legato video coming up today?


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

I think the suggestion of Guy Rowland is not so far fetched. If I am totally blown away by the first 30 Minutes of use, then I know that I want the rest. But I just can not plunge into the big question mark for something I know so little about. My purse doesn´t allow a lot of errors... And playability, unfortunatly, cannot be demonstrated in the preliminary videos. My dissappointment over several expensive orchestral libraries in the past can testify this... :oops: Perhaps you might re-think it. I´ll take Sable 1 anyway..


----------



## mark812

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Resoded @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Concerning epic, I actually think that Sable could be interesting used by itself in an epic piece. The Halo 4 soundtrack was recorded with smaller sections, not as small as 4 though, but at a quick glance the sound of Sable isn't that far off.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qldRY7Nx9fo



Likewise, full size string ensemble can be used in an non-epic context as well. People often forget that there are also other dynamic ranges apart from _fff_ and other styles than full-blown symphonic epic.


----------



## Malo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



> Thanks - a bit of a shame though. Someone buying part 1 now and then preordering the next 2 parts on Feb 28 will pay more for them than someone waiting and buying them all on Feb 28.



Respectfully, I think you have flipped Spitfire's pricing intention. It is those who are willing to buy without trying that are rewarded even MORE. The ones who prefer to try vol. 1 before deciding on the next volumes are not punished, they are simply rewarded a bit less. You got to see this relative to the normal price, not to the most discounted package.

My 2 cents.


----------



## mark812

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

BTW, since this is a very costly library for many of us here, you should consider releasing one demo patch like CineSamples did with their Military Snare for CinePerc.


----------



## radec

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Malo @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Respectfully, I think you have flipped Spitfire's pricing intention. It is those who are willing to buy without trying that are rewarded even MORE.


ya nailed it, i agree...

guy, ya have been offered a pretty damn nice deal - 25% off just for buying in the first two weeks... youre basically saying 'ya know those other ppl who get an extra 5% off and also a voucher? i want that but without having to take the same risk...'

kinda naive and a bit rude in my personal opinion


----------



## kb123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Keep up the good work Spitfire team, it is a testament to the quality of the product and the walk throughs that those with a negative inclination have, in my opinion, really had to dig the depths to find anything negative to say o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Malo @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Thanks - a bit of a shame though. Someone buying part 1 now and then preordering the next 2 parts on Feb 28 will pay more for them than someone waiting and buying them all on Feb 28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully, I think you have flipped Spitfire's pricing intention. It is those who are willing to buy without trying that are rewarded even MORE. The ones who prefer to try vol. 1 before deciding on the next volumes are not punished, they are simply rewarded a bit less. You got to see this relative to the normal price, not to the most discounted package.
> 
> My 2 cents.
Click to expand...


Maybe so. But I understood from Spitfire's earlier comments that its not about most rewarding folks who jump in without trying, it's about most rewarding people who jump in early and thus effectively help with development (which is why the good Spitfire folks ended the pre-order only discounts, which I was very happy about). This would be more true of the person who buys Sable vol1 now and preorders the other two later in the month than the person who waits til the end of the month to buy anything - they are providing more useful feedback in that busy opening period, as well as putting faith in the company on products which are yet to be finished. So I don't quite get the logic here.

Sid hit the nail on the head... so often I've been disappointed with libraries that sound great in walkthroughs. Put it this way... in the past few months, two developers have released libraries which sound great from their demos and walkthroughs. Developer A recently released a free patch for one of their major libraries. Developer B did not. On this basis, and having liked the freebie, I bought from Developer A.

In the absence of a free patch or trysound session as is the case here, allowing customers to get a first volume right at the start before committing to a full series would seem a smart way to go. As with developer A above, it indicates confidence in the product to me.


----------



## kb123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Guy Rowland @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Malo @ Sat Feb 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - a bit of a shame though. Someone buying part 1 now and then preordering the next 2 parts on Feb 28 will pay more for them than someone waiting and buying them all on Feb 28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully, I think you have flipped Spitfire's pricing intention. It is those who are willing to buy without trying that are rewarded even MORE. The ones who prefer to try vol. 1 before deciding on the next volumes are not punished, they are simply rewarded a bit less. You got to see this relative to the normal price, not to the most discounted package.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so. But I understood from Spitfire's earlier comments that its not about most rewarding folks who jump in without trying, it's about most rewarding people who jump in early and thus effectively help with development (which is why the good Spitfire folks ended the pre-order only discounts, which I was very happy about). This would be more true of the person who buys Sable vol1 now and preorders the other two later in the month than the person who waits til the end of the month to buy anything - they are providing more useful feedback in that busy opening period, as well as putting faith in the company on products which are yet to be finished. So I don't quite get the logic here.
> 
> Sid hit the nail on the head... so often I've been disappointed with libraries that sound great in walkthroughs. Put it this way... in the past few months, two developers have released libraries which sound great from their demos and walkthroughs. Developer A recently released a free patch for one of their major libraries. Developer B did not. On this basis, and having liked the freebie, I bought from Developer A.
> 
> In the absence of a free patch or trysound session as is the case here, allowing customers to get a first volume right at the start before committing to a full series would seem a smart way to go. As with developer A above, it indicates confidence in the product to me.
Click to expand...



Seems to me the good folks at spitfire have come up with a pretty good payment structure from the off. Plenty of options for people to take if they so wish. Spitfire is not a new company, the software used is already used in existing products, where loads of information is available. From what I remember Guy, you have said that you have been on the fence on previous Spitfire products and not bought. If this is again the case here, SF would just be wasting valuable time pandering for each and every individual .. reality check needed I think


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



radec @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Malo @ Sat Feb 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully, I think you have flipped Spitfire's pricing intention. It is those who are willing to buy without trying that are rewarded even MORE.
> 
> 
> 
> ya nailed it, i agree...
> 
> guy, ya have been offered a pretty damn nice deal - 25% off just for buying in the first two weeks... youre basically saying 'ya know those other ppl who get an extra 5% off and also a voucher? i want that but without having to take the same risk...'
> 
> kinda naive and a bit rude in my personal opinion
Click to expand...


I think the deal sounds great, I know Im getting it so I get to save a ton. £697 rather than £997! Awesome!


----------



## Ed

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Yes, i do realize the first post was clumsy.
> Just remember: not everyone here is coming from a native english background.
> Handz is a good musician, and he may not have had the opportunity to score a lot of TV projects.
> It's all good.
> More love, less negativity.
> As artists, we all have to deal with a lot of that already, and we are all so sensitive.
> Let's keep that in mind when we interact with each other.
> Peace



Patrick you are still saying that lack of english caused him to write that. But Im still asking you to tell me how you can interpret his comment any other way. When he wrote it, what he meant when he said it.


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Resoded @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Concerning epic, I actually think that Sable could be interesting used by itself in an epic piece. The Halo 4 soundtrack was recorded with smaller sections, not as small as 4 though, but at a quick glance the sound of Sable isn't that far off.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qldRY7Nx9fo



Bear McCreary also uses a lot of small string sections in "epic" music.

But media music isnt even the most likely use of a small section. There's more to music than media music and concert music! i cant believe we're even talking about it. People are always asking for smaller sections, and no one said this when VSl came out with Concert Strings.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Hi everyone - 

Just to clarify the pricing intentions.

Even at the full price this is still a great value library, when comparing sound, functionality, mix flexibility, future proof-ness (is that a word?) etc etc..

At the discounted price for Vol 1 only, its a steal.

As we have stated, Vol 2 will be discounted, we have full confidence in our products, simply because we don't put anything out that is rubbish. We don't need to trick people into buying.

Vol 3 will not be discounted, as we have stated, but we've actually tripled the planned content for that as well. Its also cheaper that 1 and 2.

Further, we wanted to find a way to thank and reward our customers who are so confident in us that they will buy the full set without having to try it first. They get the biggest discount, and in addition, a discount voucher!

I'm happy with the way that is structured.

Hope that helps!

Paul :D


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



kb123 @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Seems to me the good folks at spitfire have come up with a pretty good payment structure from the off. Plenty of options for people to take if they so wish. Spitfire is not a new company, the software used is already used in existing products, where loads of information is available. From what I remember Guy, you have said that you have been on the fence on previous Spitfire products and not bought. If this is again the case here, SF would just be wasting valuable time pandering for each and every individual .. reality check needed I think



Nope, no reason to pander to me or Sid at all. And you're quite right - I've been on the fence before and not bought. However I did buy a Spitfire product this very week - not sure if that makes me a valid potential customer now?  

Actually, that sort of proves the point. I have an issue with the Cimbalom which I raised in its own thread. I know the guys are super-busy so I'm not wanting to give them a hard time over not replying in 48 hours, but the reality is it sounded terrific in the walkthroughs... and yet there's a real problem in practice.

Not really sure why this is controversial, certainly not to ask. Of course Spitfire will do as they wish - as will prospective customers. Anyway, not much more to be said about it unless Spitfire change their minds, so... moving on.

EDIT - cross posted with Paul, so there we are.


----------



## Synesthesia

Oh - and my walkthroughs I think show everything, I'm not playing carefully fiddles with midi files. You can see me play.

I can't see how much more clearly I could do them -- but I welcome any ideas!! (Not try sound please - we are not distributed: if we were, we'd need to add that to the cost..)

Let me know if there's anything you want to see.

I'm doing a legato walkthru and also we have a set of Albion specific 'overlay' patches that I am demoing, but that will be Sunday night/Monday morning when I do those.

Still testing testing and making sure no little gotchas!

:D


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Guy Rowland @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> kb123 @ Sat Feb 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me the good folks at spitfire have come up with a pretty good payment structure from the off. Plenty of options for people to take if they so wish. Spitfire is not a new company, the software used is already used in existing products, where loads of information is available. From what I remember Guy, you have said that you have been on the fence on previous Spitfire products and not bought. If this is again the case here, SF would just be wasting valuable time pandering for each and every individual .. reality check needed I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no reason to pander to me or Sid at all. And you're quite right - I've been on the fence before and not bought. However I did buy a Spitfire product this very week - not sure if that makes me a valid potential customer now?
> 
> Actually, that sort of proves the point. I have an issue with the Cimbalom which I raised in its own thread. I know the guys are super-busy so I'm not wanting to give them a hard time over not replying in 48 hours, but the reality is it sounded terrific in the walkthroughs... and yet there's a real problem in practice.
> 
> Not really sure why this is controversial, certainly not to ask. Of course Spitfire will do as they wish - as will prospective customers. Anyway, not much more to be said about it unless Spitfire change their minds, so... moving on.
> 
> EDIT - cross posted with Paul, so there we are.
Click to expand...


Guy - 

I don't see a support request ticket from you?

As stated by me MANY times - we can't support via fora..

Thanks

Paul


----------



## radec

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Guy Rowland @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Actually, that sort of proves the point. I have an issue with the Cimbalom which I raised in its own thread. I know the guys are super-busy so I'm not wanting to give them a hard time over not replying in 48 hours, but the reality is it sounded terrific in the walkthroughs... and yet there's a real problem in practice.


after readin all ya recent posts (was giving ya the benefit of the doubt, my mistake) perhaps more time needed learning his tools and less time whining... been using cimbalom constantly since release and works a charm.. minor issues maybe but no more than anythin else ive used. all i can say to _'there's a real problem in practice_' is that ya don't seem to be very good at the practice bit...


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Synesthesia @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Guy -
> 
> I don't see a support request ticket from you?
> 
> As stated by me MANY times - we can't support via fora..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul



Forgive, I thought that the thread was still active - I'll send a ticket, cheers.


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



radec @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> after readin all ya recent posts (was giving ya the benefit of the doubt, my mistake) perhaps more time needed learning his tools and less time whining...



Guy was just requesting a soft trem layer. Not unreasonable.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

guy you know what happens when you get flustered. look what happened last time.

go and have a lie down.

paul are there any videos of the legato sometime today? tia.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Good news George, despite the lame goading from certain folks I'm zen calm. Paul replied to the ticket very quick btw. and he'll take a look next week (Ed was right about the issue of course, and I know others have found the same thing).

OK that's quite enough tangent, back to Sable.


----------



## radec

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Ed @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Guy was just requesting for a soft trem layer. Not unreasonable.


requesting a soft trem layer is indeed fair enough. i agree with ya and with him on wanting a soft layer. but to say


Guy Rowland said:


> terrific in the walkthroughs... and yet there's a real problem in practice.


i stand behind my whining statement..a 'i would like' request is _real problem in practice_??!

anyone sorry to get ya off topic. looking forward to legato vid!


----------



## Rob Elliott

askmusic @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Synesthesia @ Sat Feb 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]Let me know if there's anything you want to see.
> 
> I'm doing a legato walkthru and also we have a set of Albion specific 'overlay' patches that I am demoing, but that will be Sunday night/Monday morning when I do those.[...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most important thing to show with a small string section like this is piano/pianissimo legato playing with the controlled vibrato. In your recent walktroughs there was much too much forte, especially in the sustains.
Click to expand...



+1 for me. I have (I feel) the mf-f stuff covered currently. Where this is a 'hole' is for the small string section at p-pp levels - done right. :wink: (key is the vibrato control at THAT level - love to hear a 'smooth' xfade.) So far - liking what has been demo'd - the legatos will make my decision. Thanks Paul for even entertaining our requests. VERY helpful and really speaks to the 'full disclosure' you guys have shown since early on.


----------



## StevenOBrien

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

I'd just like to share my line of thinking, for what it's worth:

Personally, if I was able to try a limited demo of just the legato patch, or if I was allowed to buy Vol. 1 knowing I'd still get a discount on Vol. 2 and 3, I'd be much more likely to immediately preorder Vol. 2 and 3 if I was satisfied. I'm not sure I can really justify blindly buying them straight away just to save £300, when I could be wasting £700. Personally, I also certainly can't spend £1000 on a single library, at least not straight away.

A preview video is great (and is definitely pushing me in the direction of buying), but I need to FEEL what the library is like, and how it's going to sound playing my music. I bought into Hollywood Strings after being impressed with the demos and preview videos, only to be let down by a few annoying quirks, and PLAY not really allowing me to do everything I wanted to. Ultimately, if you let me try Vol. 1 and I like it, you'll certainly get more money from me immediately if you let me pre-order Vol. 2 and 3 for the introductory price too. I actually might not be able to justify buying Vol. 3 at all if it's not available for an introductory price.

Perhaps I'm being greedy, but regardless, I'll respect whatever direction you guys take. I'm very eagerly awaiting the legato walkthrough!


----------



## Per Lichtman

Synesthesia @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Oh - and my walkthroughs I think show everything, I'm not playing carefully fiddles with midi files. You can see me play.
> 
> I can't see how much more clearly I could do them -- but I welcome any ideas!! (Not try sound please - we are not distributed: if we were, we'd need to add that to the cost..)
> 
> Let me know if there's anything you want to see.
> 
> I'm doing a legato walkthru and also we have a set of Albion specific 'overlay' patches that I am demoing, but that will be Sunday night/Monday morning when I do those.
> 
> Still testing testing and making sure no little gotchas!
> 
> :D



This may sound silly, but a few years back there were some sample developers that would release a small number of notes from piano libraries (but with all the dynamic layers, etc.) so that people could get a sense for the velocity curves, timbre and how well they'd be able to mix.

If you did that with just two notes (less than a P4 apart) it would let people test dynamics, miking approach, # of articulations, legato transitions, programming approach, etc. without giving them enough material to use the library in any way that would deter them from purchasing. I mean who would seriously say "I already have A3 and B3 - why would I need any other notes?" If anything, it would just scratch an itch.

If you did that for two notes out of one instrument for a family (so either violins or cellos for vol. 1) you could probably keep the bandwidth fairly reasonable. If you wanted to make sure that you didn't overload on bandwidth issues (or if you just wanted people to contribute to charity in the process) you could have people donate to charity the same way they do for Spitfire Labs now - even though the content is different.

I think the key with any demo setup is to try to make it as clear possible to someone how they could use the product in their own workflow as possible without giving them enough content to make would-be purchasers feel like they already have enough. Two notes from instrument from the family would make sense (so just one instrument overall in Sable Vol .1 since it is only strings but one per family if you had multiple ones in a library).

Just a thought. Unfortunately the most apt analogy I can think of at the moment is "gateway drug" because once someone has two notes, then as long as they like those two notes, they are going to want more - and only the first bit is free.

Hopefully someone has a better analogy, but either way, I think it could be a mutually beneficial arrangement.


----------



## wqaxsz

Per Lichtman @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> I mean who would seriously say "I already have A3 and B3 - why would I need any other notes?" If anything, it would just scratch an itch.



i'd rather have C2 flat plus D4 and a half, please thank you very much.


----------



## Per Lichtman

wqaxsz @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Per Lichtman @ Sat Feb 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean who would seriously say "I already have A3 and B3 - why would I need any other notes?" If anything, it would just scratch an itch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd rather have C2 flat plus D4 and a half, please thank you very much.
Click to expand...


But then you couldn't test legato transitions.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

askmusic @ 9/2/2013 said:


> Haggling at the fish market...



C'mon ladies, c'mon ladies... one pound fish!


----------



## KMuzzey

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

I'm always surprised/annoyed/taken aback by the constant "it's too expensive" threads on here. If something isn't 49.99, it's too expensive.

The full Sable library in USD is about $1150 if you grab it at the upfront special price. What would $1150 buy you if you were buying musicians and studio time? 3, possibly 4, string players, for a half day job, and that's excluding studio time & an engineer. Get a studio at $80-100/hour and that's $400 for a 4-hour gig which leaves you with $750 for players. That's $250 per player to record a piece & you get 3 players. Getting a small ensemble with the same number of players that are featured in a lib like Sable? $4000-6000 for a day. 

Compare that with a high-quality library that you can use forever, on millions of compositions. For $1150. They've more than proven the quality of their VI's, they've given away a ton of freebies -- come on already. What more do you want, a footrub with your purchase?

Disclaimer: I have no connection to Spitfire, I just love their kick-a$$ toys and they've saved me in a pinch a dozen times already. 

Kerry


----------



## dinerdog

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

+1

Like everyone else, we've become (many of us) very entitled and expect to be able to do almost anything at the touch of a button. The tools we have to make a living are truly stunning. And the cost? Doesn't compare to what we used to pay for some pretty feeble computers.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



KMuzzey @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> The full Sable library in USD is about $1150 if you grab it at the upfront special price. What would $1150 buy you if you were buying musicians and studio time? 3, possibly 4, string players, for a half day job, and that's excluding studio time & an engineer. Get a studio at $80-100/hour and that's $400 for a 4-hour gig which leaves you with $750 for players. That's $250 per player to record a piece & you get 3 players. Getting a small ensemble with the same number of players that are featured in a lib like Sable?
> 
> Kerry



i never understand how anyone can question pricing either. you either can afford it or you cant and if you cant afford it the best thing to do is save up or not talk about it as if theres an ulterior motive involving some imagined or otherwise thing wrong with the product. theres nothing wrong with the product because it is what it is. whats really wrong is not being able to afford it. 

looking forward to the legato video


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

I think developers of expensive libraries (and this one here is about half of my monthly income) can be very satisfied that we, the customers, buy their goods having only a very limited amount of 3rd hand "experience" with it. If the whole situation that came up on the sample market lately were transfered to the car market, you would hear some severe critics and complaints from all drivers of all countries. 
Just imagine:
"We have developed this brand new car here. You can watch for 7 Minutes how _I!_ drive a few rounds with it and after reading what functions are all included in this car you are able to make your decision about whether its what you are looking for or not..." No one with a halfways clear mind would accept such a situation, since it is obvious that you have to drive the car yourself to find out how it feels and reacts. But when we try to find a better and more substantial way of making decisions with samples, we get answers like "haggling on the fish market"... :roll: 

If I knew beforehand, that this library will save me the hiring of musicians I would naturally buy it immediately, but that is not the question here. The question is: WILL it save me the hiring and do what I need to do with it? I find it reasonable enough as a potential customer to make my thought about this system.
In Germany it is granted by law, that you can return everything that you buy "remotly", by letter or through the internet. Why do you think they made this law? Because even the government knows that you can only learn so much about an item by reading about it and watching. Naturally I know that this is not legaly applicable in this case, shure. But that´s not why I tell it. Just to show that "remote trading" as you could call it is a very special case of buying something and I as a customer am in a very weak position at the moment. Paul and Christian: naturally this is no offence against you but a general observation of a certain paradigm change in trading.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

I think that you've made your point already...
Time to move on.
If it is too expensive for your purse, don't buy, or save up to be able to get it down the road...


----------



## Malo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



> If it is too expensive for your purse, don't buy, or save up to be able to get it down the road...



I think Patrick has a point here. Not everyone has the same amount of money available at any given time to buy every library released. Nothing wrong with that. I sometimes get the feeling that some people here think it is their right to have a library. 

Just because a library is out of your price range doesn't mean there's something wrong with the price. If Spitfire doesn't sell any copies of this, they will start wondering whether they priced it too high. My guess is that they'll do alright. :mrgreen:


----------



## Niah

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Albion I + II + Sable I + II + III and we are pretty much on string heaven with the magical sound of AIR.

No surprises from the videos, it seems that I already know the sound of the air stage "by heart" and can somewhat predict how a smaller ensemble would sound. And it sounds great as usual.

The most interesting thing I have seen in the videos is the NV-V. This feature did okay with the solo strings as expected but with this small ensemble it really shines. One can only dream how much better it will sound with several string lines from violins I, II, cellos, violas, basses by varying independently the vibrato of each, not mention expression, dynamics, etc...

IMO a very very key feature that will make a big difference.

Bring on the legatos video !


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

I've popped my popcorn and am waiting for that legato video. o[])


----------



## jamwerks

IMO it's great to have NV & normal vibrato, but not sure I want to be controlling it all the time.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Hi all,

Order of the day today and Sunday is checking downloads and ensuring no problems across the board on different systems and in different parts of the world.

I will do a few more walk throughs (next up are legato and very quiet playing across the artics by request!!) but I'm aiming to do those Monday morning before we push the button as its more important at this stage to make sure there are no problems with the library package download.

In fact, we did discover that a few samples were missing from one of the download mic packages so this testing is extremely worthwhile and important! I am fixing that at the moment and uploading a replacement for that zip.

Testing will continue and when I'm 100% sure its rock solid I'll get back on the videos.

I really want to get either Christian or I to do a demo of the Albion overlay patches as well - they are killer - but again I'm more concerned about the final deployment tests at the moment.

Rest assured, more videos coming, with me rambling endlessly as usual and clamming up the keyboard.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## quantum7

Can I still eat my popcorn without watching the video????  Thanks for the update. Looking forward to getting the lib on Monday. I hope you guys get some time off after this release, because you deserve it.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Popcorn permitted.

We are all booked in to our customary luxury 5 star health spa for a well deserved post release pep up.


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Synesthesia @ Sun Feb 10 said:


> Popcorn permitted.
> 
> We are all booked in to our customary luxury 5 star health spa for a well deserved post release pep up.



I did NOT give you permission to post a screenshot of my bedroom!


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

FWIW, I'm totally comfortable with the pricing structure and early discount. From release day to the end of Feb. is plenty of time to make up your mind.

I'm hoping that prior to the release, the different download mic options when purchasing will be explained. I don't need the 5.1 option now, and I don't want to download the wrong version that includes it.

Looking forward to more videos.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi JT - 

The download email contains four codes - one for each mic set:

1. Main Mics (CTAO)
2. Stereo Mixes (3 mixes)
3. ALT mics (close ribbon, stage, gallery)
4. 5.1 mixes (3 mixes)

But - only the first two codes will be enabled initially so that our servers don't collapse.

I'll post up the exact final sizes shortly. It looks like (pending my tests!) 

1. 20 GB
2. 8 GB
3. 14 GB
4. 18 GB

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



RiffWraith @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Synesthesia @ Sun Feb 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popcorn permitted.
> 
> We are all booked in to our customary luxury 5 star health spa for a well deserved post release pep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did NOT give you permission to post a screenshot of my bedroom!
Click to expand...


Oh come on! We always stay at yours!


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Looking at that picture (may just be me) I get the feeling there's 4 or 5 girls hiding behind the camera. Have fun Paul !!


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

One thing I would like to get an answer on: Do the legatos have round robins? And if they don't (as I I assume) have recorded ones, do you plan to make any by pitching down and up the next sample? Or do yo plan to include that feature in an update?


----------



## TSU

Looking forward.


----------



## radec

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



FriFlo @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> One thing I would like to get an answer on: Do the legatos have round robins? And if they don't (as I I assume) have recorded ones, do you plan to make any by pitching down and up the next sample? Or do yo plan to include that feature in an update?


in the vid showing a bit of legato i saw 'round robin intervals' same as alb 1/2/3 so i think so. would be nice for comfirmation tho


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

You are right! You see the option round robin interval popping up, as the legato is chosen. Now, I would really like that demonstrated in the legato tutorial and explained, if those are recorded or pitched RRs from neighboring zones ...
With so much ostinato stuff as a trend in film music, this is really a vital feature to me! If this is workig well (ostinati with legato), I am all set to buy!


----------



## FriFlo

Oh, one more thing: In the walk throughs it was mentioned, by pulling down the volume of one microphone position to zero the samples would get unloaded for that mic. If that is the case, this would really be phenomenal, as I could easily load or unload them via midi without having to switch to my slave.


----------



## radec

FriFlo @ Sun Feb 10 said:


> Oh, one more thing: In the walk throughs it was mentioned, by pulling down the volume of one microphone position to zero the samples would get unloaded for that mic. If that is the case, this would really be phenomenal, as I could easily load or unload them via midi without having to switch to my slave.


good news for ya again: this the way it is in albion 1/2/3 so i assume its the same in sable


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

An educated guess is that the close and the close ribbon is mono and the rest stereo.

EDIT: There was a post with a question regarding file sizes, but while I wrote this answer that post disappeared, sorry.


----------



## TSU

stargazer, yes, I've deleted my post, sorry for this confusion.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Stargazer: As I watched the video, the sound wandered quite a bit to the left side, when Paul demonstrated the close mics, so they are probably stereo. Otherwise they would have appeared in the middle I think.


----------



## british_bpm

FriFlo @ Sun Feb 10 said:


> Oh, one more thing: In the walk throughs it was mentioned, by pulling down the volume of one microphone position to zero the samples would get unloaded for that mic. If that is the case, this would really be phenomenal, as I could easily load or unload them via midi without having to switch to my slave.



That is the case and they all have CC control.

C


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Sid Francis @ Sun Feb 10 said:


> Stargazer: As I watched the video, the sound wandered quite a bit to the left side, when Paul demonstrated the close mics, so they are probably stereo. Otherwise they would have appeared in the middle I think.



The close are stereo and you can collapse the image and control where the image is panned to.


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



british_bpm @ Sun Feb 10 said:


> Sid Francis @ Sun Feb 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stargazer: As I watched the video, the sound wandered quite a bit to the left side, when Paul demonstrated the close mics, so they are probably stereo. Otherwise they would have appeared in the middle I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The close are stereo and you can collapse the image and control where the image is panned to.
Click to expand...


I see, thanks!


----------



## garylionelli

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Paul - any in depth legato videos coming before the release tomorrow?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Uorbit

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Paul,

I see that there is a full mix options included in the first release. 

Will there be full mix options for the entire string library? That would be awesome for quick inspiration writing.

Thanks.


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Ourbit Based on Paul's earlier comments, the mixing options are consistent for all 3 volumes of Sable.


----------



## Synesthesia

Gary - yes, it will be tomorrow. All my computers are locked up running dl tests..

Uorbit - yes. 

Thanks!


----------



## Uorbit

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Let me be a bit more specific with the "full mix" question.

Will there be a full ensemble mix option? One that include all violins, violas, cellos and basses in one patch.


Thanks


----------



## handz

Ed @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> zacnelson @ Fri Feb 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are always so rude Ed, there have been a few posts you've made in this thread which were rude and I wish you could make your points with more tact and generosity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. I am being rude. Only to Handz, he should know better. His point was ridiculous. The idea that only chamber music uses smaller string sections, implying that everything else that uses strings uses a huge 100 piece string orchestra. I wouldn't even expect such sillyness from people that know noting about music.
Click to expand...


Ed - you are really being a moron here (again) - I never ever said that only chamber music uses smaller sections. My point is that even if you want to use divisi you do not need to use smaller sampled ensembles - it wont sound as 48 players playing when you play chord with 16vlns patch - it not works that way, same like 10 solo violin samples wont sound like 10pcs ensemble playing. But of course, you know everything best, I forgot.


----------



## Synesthesia

GUYS - please take it to PM.

In the meantime,

Here is a lovely manual to have a look at!

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... L_V1.0.pdf
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... IENDLY.pdf

:D


----------



## TSU

Thanks, Paul. Very interesting.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

After reading the manual I have to say: wow! what a wealth of new and usefull features. The mic collapser I wouldn´t have dared to dream of... :lol: So excited to download.


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*





[/url]
Sable discount [/img]

:mrgreen:


----------



## KMuzzey

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

If you want to hear how brilliant a small ensemble can sound, listen to Brian Tyler's score for "Columbus Circle." That pared-down intimate sound (8-12 string players) is so effective. I'm really glad Spitfire is investing in it. Buying the whole thing first thing in the a.m.

Kerry


----------



## shakuman

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Hi Paul.
Do we will get a 20% discount voucher for volume1 purchase ? ~o) 

Shakuman.


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Guys, this looks awesome - just browsing through the manual - I am sure this will be an essential library for all kinds of orchestral music - either on its own or as overlay on my other favourite libraries... 8) 

One "downer" for me is that you didn't do con sordino legatos! I really wish that would be part of "Part 3" but I don't know... Especially if you do a bit slower legatos (portamentos) as well, that can really be beautiful con sordino. Please consider this  

And congrats on a very thorough and deep product! Must have taken a zillion man hours to complete.


----------



## TSU

Simon Ravn, con sordino fingered legato and portamento is planned in volume 3.
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/sable-patch-list.html


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

why is it not a full kontakt library and not seen in the main library pane? i guess you go into the file pane? is that an issue for anyone? :?


----------



## Simon Ravn

TSU @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Simon Ravn, con sordino fingered legato and portamento planned on volume 3.
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/sable-patch-list.html



Oh, awesome - thanks!


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



George Caplan @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> why is it not a full kontakt library and not seen in the main library pane? i guess you go into the file pane? is that an issue for anyone? :?



Manual p. 5:

Because this library doesn't authorize through the NI Service Centre and is personally watermarked, you will be able to install on all the machines you own. 
Owning a full version of Kontakt will afford you the luxury of being able to edit and revise the patches to your particular preference. 
etc...


----------



## Ed

Simon Ravn @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> TSU @ Mon Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Ravn, con sordino fingered legato and portamento planned on volume 3.
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/sable-patch-list.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, awesome - thanks!
Click to expand...


As far as I know, no one else has done con sordino legato yet, right? 

(besides Adagio... but they havent got it right yet)


----------



## Simon Ravn

Ed @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Mon Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSU @ Mon Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Ravn, con sordino fingered legato and portamento planned on volume 3.
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/sable-patch-list.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, awesome - thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I know, no one else has done con sordino legato yet, right?
> 
> (besides Adagio... but they havent got it right yet)
Click to expand...


Audiobro did a whole LASS with sordinos. But I can't say I've been too happy with those.


----------



## Enyak

Ed @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> As far as I know, no one else has done con sordino legato yet, right?
> (besides Adagio... but they havent got it right yet)



I would like a bit more "ppp" in Adagio, but IMO it absolutely is the benchmark for legato performances right now, even warts and all. I think the Adagio sordino legatos are quite beautiful actually, especially the divisi patches and placed with VirtualScoringStage. I imagine Sable will be more user-controllable than Adagio, but I do hope they can match that beautiful straining reach that is baked into the Adagio samples.


----------



## Ed

Enyak @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> I would like a bit more "ppp" in Adagio, but IMO it absolutely is the benchmark for legato performances right now, even warts and all. I think the Adagio sordino legatos are quite beautiful actually, especially the divisi patches and placed with VirtualScoringStage. I imagine Sable will be more user-controllable than Adagio, but I do hope they can match that beautiful straining reach that is baked into the Adagio samples.



Well I dont want this to veer off into Adagio on here, maybe a new thread... but for sordino legato the cellos are pretty good but only one dynamic and also has a bit of vibrato that comes in that I personally wish did not so much. As for the violins, I still find the perdition legato unusable. Its meant to be smooth but its just too bumpy on many transitions and annoys me so much when I try and play it. Adagio currently is cellos and violins and only contain 2 sordino legatos, one patch each volume. Sable will presumably contain deeper sampled con sordinos and I'm hoping that the legato is nice and smooth as well.


----------



## Ed

Simon Ravn @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Audiobro did a whole LASS with sordinos. But I can't say I've been too happy with those.



Oh yea I forgot about that one. So I guess I have to say no ones done sordinos properly or justice yet. I wish Albion 2 had recorded non-vib for sordinos, they have the best sound I've heard... still I hope that sound is what we get in Sable.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

VSL has legato sordino, but myself, I would never pronounce VSL & Spitfire in the same phrase ! (oops...)


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



jamwerks @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> VSL has legato sordino, but myself, I would never pronounce VSL & Spitfire in the same phrase ! (oops...)



Still love VSL, but after getting Sable I guess I'll have to reevaluate what Adagio, VSL and HS can bring to the table. :shock:


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Now if only AIR would become available for MIR, so I could run my live overdubs and VSL strings through the same room... o/~


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

There's too much off topic right now. This topic is long enough as it is. Personal vendettas and talk about other libraries are better suited for other topics.


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Resoded @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> There's too much off topic right now. This topic is long enough as it is. Personal vendettas and talk about other libraries are better suited for other topics.



Agreed, but when discussing a library, you got to be able to compare it to other similar products.
Also, I very much look forward to trying Sable, and am a bit worried about how to "justify" my other string lib purchases.


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



stargazer @ 11th February 2013 said:


> Resoded @ Mon Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's too much off topic right now. This topic is long enough as it is. Personal vendettas and talk about other libraries are better suited for other topics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but when discussing a library, you got to be able to compare it to other similar products.
> Also, I very much look forward to trying Sable, and am a bit worried about how to "justify" my other string lib purchases.
Click to expand...


True. 

And yes, I feel the same.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

i thought there were more videos today?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

I thought Sable was released today... 
Just saw that it was released at 3pm EST o=?


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



George Caplan @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> i thought there were more videos today?



They are coming! Working on them right now.

We go on sale in about 50 mins so its been a hectic day testing as you can imagine!


----------



## shakuman

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Hi Paul.
Are we will getting a 20% discount voucher for volume1 purchase ? ~o) 

Shakuman


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Synesthesia @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> George Caplan @ Mon Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought there were more videos today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming! Working on them right now.
> 
> We go on sale in about 50 mins so its been a hectic day testing as you can imagine!
Click to expand...


good good good. looking forward.


----------



## jules

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



shakuman @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Hi Paul.
> Are we will getting a 20% discount voucher for volume1 purchase ? ~o)
> 
> Shakuman



Obviously no, or the pricing scheme makes no sense. Only for early adopters of the full package.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hey Shakuman - 

No - the 20% discount voucher is just for those who order the bundle.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Will there be an educational discount after the initial discount period is done?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Yes, there will be...


----------



## Synesthesia

There will Darth.

10 minutes!! Just wanted to ensure the youtube vid for legato is live before we go live.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Legato! just a quicky for now, I'll put up some more detail later.


----------



## TSU

I have no words to describe how beautiful these strings sounds! Excellent work. Very inspiring.


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Those violins sound tits!


----------



## Dan Stearn

Sounds great Paul, they sound as though they "feel" really nice to play too, similar to the feel and playability of the Solo Strings just with more polish, if you get what I mean.

As a suggestion for your other walkthroughs, I'd really like to hear how Sable deals with faster legato stuff too


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Downloading!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Gotta be jk.
There are no links for purchase at the site yet... :evil:


----------



## Synesthesia

Hang on -- last minute tweak to the site -- another 5 mins!!

Resoded -- you slipped through while we were tweaking ! haha.. :D


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*



Patrick de Caumette @ 11th February 2013 said:


> Gotta be jk.
> There are no links for purchase at the site yet... :evil:



Strange.. I went back to the site now and saw that the purchase links have been removed. But I can assure you that I'm downloading right now. Got the links and everything.


----------



## Resoded

Synesthesia @ 11th February 2013 said:


> Hang on -- last minute tweak to the site -- another 5 mins!!
> 
> Resoded -- you slipped through while we were tweaking ! haha.. :D



What can I say. Ninja skills.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

This is such a tease...


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --VIDEOS! Release date!*

Smooth sailing here on the continuata downloads. By all means, take your time guys.


----------



## Synesthesia

OK.. live for real now!

:D


----------



## Ryan

Bought! :D


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

these youngsters are quick to part with money round here. :lol: 

the violins sound good and not thin in any way. with 2nd violins they will really fill the stage out and add in violas and you got yourself the perfect combo for tv music.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Am i the only one that never received the codes for the Iceni voucher?


----------



## Synesthesia

Patrick - emailed you!


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Ok but I swear this is the last strings library I'm buying!


----------



## matolen

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



667 @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Ok but I swear this is the last strings library I'm buying!



This year.


----------



## Allegro

@ 2:29-2:30, on your legato demonstration video, there is this sound, that goes like 'aye', of either a kid or a key squeak/door opening kind. I hope it is external and not a part of the samples ?


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Paul, why am I paying UK VAT on your site? It would make sense if I was charged local (Danish in my case - 25%) VAT - that is something I can deduct in my accounts. But the UK VAT I can't do this with. It'll effectively just be an extra cost that doesn't make sense. Will you consider an option for VAT exemption for EU customers? 8)


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Simon, If you have a European VAT number, you shouldn't have to pay. If not, then yes (I say that from experience).


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



jamwerks @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Simon, If you have a European VAT number, you shouldn't have to pay. If not, then yes (I say that from experience).



Of course - but there is no option to use it. It adds UK VAT automatically.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi chaps -- 

I can manually process VAT free purchases **before you buy** if you email me your VAT ID and business address..

Its simple to reclaim (so our accountants say) but I can issue you with a vat free button once I've verified the ID code.

Thanks!

Paul

ps: its a problem with e-junkie.. :D


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



667 @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Ok but I swear this is the last strings library I'm buying!



1 month later....


----------



## Simon Ravn

Great, thanks! Will do when I am ready


----------



## Ed

Btw DAMN YOU VAT. £139.40 ouch.


----------



## Synesthesia

Allegro @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> @ 2:29-2:30, on your legato demonstration video, there is this sound, that goes like 'aye', of either a kid or a key squeak/door opening kind. I hope it is external and not a part of the samples ?



haha.. yes that's my youngest daughter expressing herself elsewhere in the house!

Thats not part of Sable. Although maybe for a future library? Hmm. :mrgreen:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Synesthesia @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Patrick - emailed you!


Got it Paul, thanks!


----------



## Ed

Paul, what is the reason for the portamento on the soft layers? Personally i dont want that, is it possible to record a soft legato later on? In the sordinos in Vol 3 i hope its not portamento as well is it?

Sorry to criticise so early on when it hasnt even finished downloading, but that jumped out at me from your video

*Edit*: Paul explained it I misunderstood, he is saying portamento transition is triggered by soft velocity, not that they only have portamento transitions for soft dynamics


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Ed - 

No -- its the same structure on the soft layers:

play with low velocity = portamento
medium velocity = fingered
high velocity = bowed

Hope that helps!

Paul :D


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Downloading!  This is the LAST lib I will purchase this week- the wife says I have to make sure and pay the mortgage this this month.


----------



## Resoded

Synesthesia @ 11th February 2013 said:


> Hi Ed -
> 
> No -- its the same structure on the soft layers:
> 
> play with low velocity = portamento
> medium velocity = fingered
> high velocity = bowed
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Paul :D



Still downloading here and haven't tried it yet, but is there a way to control at which velocity they change? So for example, if the default between the three are at 0-66, 67-100, 101-127 , can I change the first one to be at 0-33 instead?

And also, which velocities are the default between them?


----------



## Ed

Soooo is it possible to record a soft legato later on? 
I dont know about anyone else but when I play softly I dont always want portamento every single note change

*Edit*: Paul explained it I misunderstood, he is saying portamento transition is triggered by soft velocity, not that they only have portamento transitions for soft dynamics


----------



## Synesthesia

Ed -- the dynamic is controlled by the modwheel.

The velocity only controls what transition you hear..

:D


----------



## 667

Synesthesia @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Ed -- the dynamic is controlled by the modwheel.
> 
> The velocity only controls what transition you hear..
> 
> :D


Yeah this is the same as many other libraries-- velocity controls transition type, but mod wheel (or expression, or other controller) controls the dynamic layer. So you do not have to play portamento just because you are playing soft.


----------



## Ed

I understand that, when I say play softly I mean the dynamics*. This track for example*. If I were to play with soft dynamics the transitions will presumably be all portamento, right? 
I'd even pay extra for this. Normal legato is much more preferable than portamento, because that is used much less, and sparingly. better to have no portamento than to lack a normal legato layer.

Or am I just seriously misunderstanding? Is there a normal legato type for soft dynamics?

*Edit*: Paul explained it I misunderstood, he is saying portamento transition is triggered by soft velocity, not that they only have portamento transitions for soft dynamics


----------



## Synesthesia

Resoded @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Synesthesia @ 11th February 2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ed -
> 
> No -- its the same structure on the soft layers:
> 
> play with low velocity = portamento
> medium velocity = fingered
> high velocity = bowed
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Paul :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still downloading here and haven't tried it yet, but is there a way to control at which velocity they change? So for example, if the default between the three are at 0-66, 67-100, 101-127 , can I change the first one to be at 0-33 instead?
> 
> And also, which velocities are the default between them?
Click to expand...


Great idea! We will put that into v1.1 -- our first maintenance update.

At the moment they switch at vel – 0-19 Portamento, 20-79 Fingered & 80-127 Bowed.

The different attacks (for the first note of the phrase) are 0-42 Slow/original attack, 43-84 Medium attack & 84-127 Hard bowed attack. They're set up that way as an even distribution over the vel range.

In this initial release you can also latch the interval types - ie while you hold down f0, it's always a finger, g0 always a bow, a0 always port - those keys are customisable.


Hope that helps!

Paul :D


----------



## Synesthesia

Ed @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> I understand that, when I say play softly I mean the dynamics*. This track for example*. If I were to play with soft dynamics the transitions will presumably be all portamento, right?
> 
> I'd even pay extra for this. Normal legato is much more preferable than portamento, because that is used much less, and sparingly. better to have no portamento than to lack a normal legato layer.
> 
> Or am I just seriously misunderstanding? Is there a normal legato type for soft dynamics?



Yes -- 

MW controls dynamics

TOTALLY INDEPENDENTLY ---- velocity controls the transition type.....

hope that helps!

P :D


----------



## Ed

Synesthesia @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Yes --
> 
> MW controls dynamics
> 
> TOTALLY INDEPENDENTLY ---- velocity controls the transition type.....
> 
> hope that helps!
> 
> P :D



:D In that case I am so glad I totally misunderstood you!
Im so used to developers having some concept that to me makes no sense that I just thought you'd done what it sounded like.


----------



## Resoded

Synesthesia @ 11th February 2013 said:


> Resoded @ Mon Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ 11th February 2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ed -
> 
> No -- its the same structure on the soft layers:
> 
> play with low velocity = portamento
> medium velocity = fingered
> high velocity = bowed
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Paul :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still downloading here and haven't tried it yet, but is there a way to control at which velocity they change? So for example, if the default between the three are at 0-66, 67-100, 101-127 , can I change the first one to be at 0-33 instead?
> 
> And also, which velocities are the default between them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great idea! We will put that into v1.1 -- our first maintenance update.
> 
> At the moment they switch at vel – 0-19 Portamento, 20-79 Fingered & 80-127 Bowed.
> 
> The different attacks (for the first note of the phrase) are 0-42 Slow/original attack, 43-84 Medium attack & 84-127 Hard bowed attack. They're set up that way as an even distribution over the vel range.
> 
> In this initial release you can also latch the interval types - ie while you hold down f0, it's always a finger, g0 always a bow, a0 always port - those keys are customisable.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Paul :D
Click to expand...


Excellent!


----------



## George Caplan

andy.k @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Hitting harder or softer on your keyboard doesn't do anything to dynamics, it just changes the legato technics.
> 
> Paul already explained it perfectly.



so if you play softly you dont necessarily get portamento?


----------



## TSU

Yes, you can play softly with all three legato types. Just lower your modwheel and use velocity to vary the legato type.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Folks - Paul already demoed the p legato in the youtube vid at around 2'25 - just listen....


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

George Caplan @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> andy.k @ Mon Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting harder or softer on your keyboard doesn't do anything to dynamics, it just changes the legato technics.
> 
> Paul already explained it perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if you play softly you dont necessarily get portamento?
Click to expand...


That depends if you mean literally play the keys softly or play at soft dynamics.

If you play the keys softly, you'll get portamento, unless the range is editable and you can get rid of that bottom portamento section.

I think what people are having a hard time understanding is that you soft dynamics regardless of how hard or soft you play, by lowering the mod wheel. This is the same as how LASS works. I think it works pretty well, though sometimes you can't help but want soft playing to translate to softer dynamics.

I think it's essential to be able to chose your own ranges though and most importantly, the ability to invert them. Omnisphere has some guitar patches that trigger glides on hard velocity, it can actually be pretty intuitive as well. Like the slowest glide at 127. That ensures you only hit it when you mean to.


----------



## Ed

Echoes in the Attic @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> That depends if you mean literally play the keys softly or play at soft dynamics.



No no i totally understand it now. Paul explained it I misunderstood, he is saying portamento transition is triggered by soft key velocity, he wasn't saying that they only have portamento transitions for soft dynamics.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Hi chaps - - 

Forgot to also mention:

Currently you *can* turn off portamento (or bowing, or fingering) by clicking its icon on the UI so that it is faded out:









That also unloads it from memory if you know you don't need port for example and want to free up some ram. When port/bow are turned off, hitting soft/hard defaults to fingered.

Hope that helps!

Paul :D


----------



## Ed

I like fingered the best.... (attempted bad pun)


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Perfect, I was just going to suggest that for an update.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

A small suggestion guys, is that by default the all articulations patch only has a couple of articulations rather than all of the articulations.
I loaded Sable in a project that was already pretty bloated, and sure enough one violin patch crashed my system because it was loading all violins articulations...
Going back to the Sable violin in an empty project, disengaging articulations and re-saving patch...


----------



## Synesthesia

Good idea Patrick. We'll add empty patches as in the Albion series for the v1.1 update.


----------



## Vision

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Sounds like everyone is having a blast. Library sounds great. I would however like to see a few more or vids, and or demos.. more vids tonight right?


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> A small suggestion guys, is that by default the all articulations patch only has a couple of articulations rather than all of the articulations.


Loegria works like this-- one short and one long loaded up by default, I think? I agree, a good idea.


----------



## EforEclectic

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Really liking this so far. 

I'm excited for the alternate mics. I threw some close mics over another project, and MAN!

Looks like I'm going to need more RAM to keep my template alive.


----------



## hector

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



EforEclectic @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Looks like I'm going to need more RAM to keep my template alive.


worthwhile to pick up an ssd to push this onto. i have it copied one and my kontakt buffer set to 6kb


----------



## StevenOBrien

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Not my music, but the description says it uses Sable, if anyone wanted to hear it being used in an actual piece:

http://soundcloud.com/blaketothefuture/ ... lchemist-1

Wow...


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Sounding gorgeous! And seems to be very playable too...


----------



## Scrianinoff

After just a few minutes of playing around with the lib, I can say with certainty that the VIBRATO slider on the Longs XFADES between (molto-ish) vibrato and non-vibrato. Congratulations! To my ears the longs sound and play even better than in the first Violin youtube video. Great stuff! In the video it sounded (and sounds) to me like a time-smoothed switched vibrato as in Spitfire Solo Strings. However, in the v1.0 Sable lib it genuinely works as an xfade. I am sorry for any confusion this may have caused.

This is a real breakthrough to be able to control vibrato of such a small section without introducing awkward muddy, fuzzy or phasy artifacts. Fantastic!


----------



## zacnelson

Steven, do you think all the strings on that track you linked are from Sable? I was amazed at the high violin notes in particular, which is an area that really tests any library


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Congratulations on the release!
I would really like to see some demos showing realtime playing of light and fast phrases, also at softer dynamics, before I get my credit card and visit the webstore.


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



StevenOBrien @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Not my music, but the description says it uses Sable, if anyone wanted to hear it being used in an actual piece:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/blaketothefuture/ ... lchemist-1
> 
> Wow...



I hope Paul comes up with some more demos soon, as this didn't speak to me.
Mostly because of the accompaniment with the static chord swells, I guess.
I would also like to hear more dynamic phrases with more use of vibrato modulation.
IMHO


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

I don't think that demo is representative... We'll post demos on our site when we're happy to put something up, we've been absolutely slammed getting this out.


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

One question: Judging by that unofficial Blake Robinson demo and the walkthroughs so far, it seems that the violins have plenty of nice vibrato - but what about the cellos? Sorry to say this, but they seem pretty lifeless - at least I haven't heard anything with them yet that has a good vibrato - especially in the higher registers this is pretty crucial for expressive writing. Please prove me wrong with a demo... 8)


----------



## Scrianinoff

The smooth dynamics x-fading sounds terrific too! 

Halfway the xfades the sound stays focused, no strange mixed 'double section' artifacts. The xfading between the dynamic layers sounds flawless and gives Sable the continuous control on both dynamics and vibrato that it deserves.

Only a small tweak request for a future update: in the dynamics range of the violin longs between 50 and 80 nothing much happens, it's a bit of a dead range, perhaps it can be tweaked to make the xfade smoother over the entire range. I've already thrown in a transformer for CC1 as a midi insert in Cubase for the respective Sable violin channels, that decreases this dead zone, it's easily tweakable that way too. I'm perfectly happy with it. 

EDIT: None of the other longs (cs, har, flaut, trem, trills) have this dead range, only the regular longs.

What I also really like about the vibrato is its frequency, not too fast for a change, but a really musical expressive playable vibrato. And there's is also enough vibrato in the ppp layer, for a change. Great work!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Paul's working on a longs test at the moment here's a WIP.

Best.

C.

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_wildflower.mp3


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Paul's working on a longs test at the moment here's a WIP.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_wildflower.mp3



Oh my lord... that IS good... like others Blake's didn't quite hit the spot for me, it was as if the piece was written for a larger section perhaps. But this.... hmmmmmm.....

Keep 'em coming Spitfire and others...


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

I like that you can hear all the notes, and the movement is fairly quick and fluid.

C.


----------



## jules

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Playing with sable now... The sound is just exceptionnal. Reminds me of some old seventies soundtracks. 
Something not sound related, however : can you please consider adding, for one of the three volumes, the possibility to buy it as a kontakt player library, so that we can register it in the library view and drag the three volumes under one tab. (Please don't tell me i'm breaking some NI eula... ) :mrgreen:


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



jules @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Playing with sable now... The sound is just exceptionnal. Reminds me of some old seventies soundtracks.
> Something not sound related, however : can you please consider adding, for one of the three volumes, the possibility to buy it as a kontakt player library, so that we can register it in the library view and drag the three volumes under one tab. (Please don't tell me i'm breaking some NI eula... ) :mrgreen:



Well, what you can do right now is drag your Sable instruments folder (s) into one of the Albion ones - perhaps in a Sable folder contained in the main instruments folder of Albion 1, say. This works in Kontakt - you can add nkis to any library AFAIK. Not quite the same as a self-contained lib, but it might help your workflow a little.


----------



## jules

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Thanx for the tip, Guy ! But i have to say i've changed my mind and now really enjoy that "deutsch grammophon" design. I will be glad to lay it down besides albion, loegria & iceni ! (cruel lack of yellow in my library tab !)


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Paul's working on a longs test at the moment here's a WIP.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_wildflower.mp3




whats a wip?

is that just the first library or is that got any other library from Sable or any other libraries in it? sounds nice. still slightly worried about the portamento. the vibrato sounds good at times and at other times gets to sound samey if thats the right word.


----------



## Stephen Baysted

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



George Caplan @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul's working on a longs test at the moment here's a WIP.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_wildflower.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a wip?
> 
> is that just the first library or is that got any other library from Sable or any other libraries in it? sounds nice. still slightly worried about the portamento. the vibrato sounds good at times and at other times gets to sound samey if thats the right word.
Click to expand...


Work In Progress George 

Downloading Sable now.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



George Caplan @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul's working on a longs test at the moment here's a WIP.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_wildflower.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a wip?
> 
> is that just the first library or is that got any other library from Sable or any other libraries in it? sounds nice. still slightly worried about the portamento. the vibrato sounds good at times and at other times gets to sound samey if thats the right word.
Click to expand...


It's just a quick busk on Sable 1, V1x2 legato and VCx2 legato. So you effective got the same players doubling up two voices each.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Paul's working on a longs test at the moment here's a WIP.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_wildflower.mp3



By far the best sounding string samples I've ever heard !! o/~


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> George Caplan @ Tue Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul's working on a longs test at the moment here's a WIP.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_wildflower.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a wip?
> 
> is that just the first library or is that got any other library from Sable or any other libraries in it? sounds nice. still slightly worried about the portamento. the vibrato sounds good at times and at other times gets to sound samey if thats the right word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just a quick busk on Sable 1, V1x2 legato and VCx2 legato. So you effective got the same players doubling up two voices each.
Click to expand...


then thats very good.


----------



## Dan Stearn

Paul, that demo sounds incredible, especially when the cellos first kick in... wow!


----------



## twtech

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

sable string sounds absolutely beautiful!

for the update it would be great if you could add the COG functionality to all the "individual brushes" patches.


----------



## twtech

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

or here is another idea - why not have COG enabled in all patches as a standard


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

We've not had time ourselves nor have had any feedback from users or you guys to know if it's broken any other aspects of the VI. It is an INCREDIBLY complicated script and there's numerous different ways of using it.... so we have created unique COG patches as a precaution.

From our tech team:

"Certain aspects of the Cog scripting require the instrument uses 15-20% of extra memory.

It's a complicated system (unheard/unmatched in any other Kontakt library - this thing is a bytecode compiler/interpreter built inside of Kontakt) adding a layer of complexity to the instrument (potential bugs, cpu overheads or crap-sounding-patches if misused, etc.).

It's still early on in development with new features planned for the future (eg. for Legato intervals volumes/envelopes/etc. ) .

My opinion is that most people won't need to use the Cog and so the decision was made not to currently enable it by default. This way, the average user doesn't suffer the additional memory usage, instrument complexity or potential teething issues.

To have Cog enabled on an individual articulation, they could load up the Cog patch and purge everything but the articulation they wish to tweak (a good tip is to hold CMD when clicking the little purge icon under an articulation - this will purge everything other than the clicked articulation)."

For now...

Best.

C.


----------



## LHall

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

This library sounds pretty amazing and will make a great addition to my palette. 

Question about keyswitches: Are the keyswitches locked to the factory default, or can they be changed by the user. For instance, if I'm used to having legato on C1 and stacc on Eb1, do I have the ability to set it up that way? 

Thanks.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

They can be changed, 'tis all in the library which is available here:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/SABLE_USER_MANUAL_V1.0.pdf

Best.

C.


----------



## twtech

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

I see. Makes sense. Thank's for explaining. T


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Paul's working on a longs test at the moment here's a WIP.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_wildflower.mp3



I love this library! Still downloading the main mics, but I like the sound from the mixes very much! Two little things I noticed for you to evaluate in updates to come:

1) This WIP shows it nicely at 00:17. Bow change on the same note doesn't exactly live up to the standards that Sable otherwise sets. There could be some tweaking or maybe a tempo-synced patch in vol. 3 (like the loure patches in 8dio). 
2) I notice this with some other libraries, too: When I release a sustain on a high dynamic layer and pull the modwheel down quickly after that (for a following quiet note), the ambience of the first release gets faded down. That makes it sound unnatural. Wonder, if this could be solved by scripting ...?

Also, a master multi script to handle key switches, mic positions and CC for many patches of your choice would be a thrill. Maybe like Audiobro ARC. Having all patches in a key switch patch, but having a second and third channel available for layering would definitively improve the tidiness of my template, while still gaining access to your personal choice of articulations. But I think I read somewhere, you planned doing something like that ...


----------



## TSU

Playing with mixes - WOW! Sounds like I invited a real players... It's so amazing! Thanks guys. This is really a great instrument!

Every articulation sounds unique and very detailed...
And overall possibilities of this instruments is outstanding. So many ideas!

Flautando is just a gem! So esoteric... so emotional...


----------



## IvanP

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Wow. 

Timbre seems unbeatable, congrats. That high register is, for sure, the best one I've heard in sampled string sections. 

Still, I can't see too much of a difference between the rest of commercially available solutions, in terms of legato bowing...there's still a sort of "sucking sound" in some moments, as they are in almost any other libraries. 

The problem, IMHO (which means, I might be wrong  ) relies in the way the script does the bowing. In Paul's great example, some bows seem really the correct ones, but in other places it sound as there are just too many in a single moment, or a downbow where it might be more expressive to have an upbow, etc. 

Would you consider, in a future update, a patch in which you can program the bowing, just as a real player would do while studying his score? A Keyswitch that would trigger an up / down or even a bow change....

The possibility of choosing when to change, which lines to cover on a same bow, etc would definitely bring a lot more reality...to start a line and finish it "alla punta" does sound different than doing the opposite, or playing at the center, etc. 

That might be a revolutionary breed of string patches, indeed...


And 2) Is the speed of the vibrato controllable? (sorry if this has been already addressed)


----------



## hector

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

you can do that with the release version of this ivanp when play a legato if you press medium velocity it plays a fingered legato and stays on the same bow but if you press a hard velocity it bows


----------



## Ed

Anyone know if possible to change the release volume?


----------



## clynos

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Paul's working on a longs test at the moment here's a WIP.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_wildflower.mp3



Is this his composition? I really like it.


----------



## IvanP

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



hector @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> IvanP @ Tue Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you consider, in a future update, a patch in which you can program the bowing, just as a real player would do while studying his score? A Keyswitch that would trigger an up / down or even a bow change....
> 
> The possibility of choosing when to change, which lines to cover on a same bow, etc would definitely bring a lot more reality...to start a line and finish it "alla punta" does sound different than doing the opposite, or playing at the center, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do that with the release version IvanP. When play legato if you press medium velocity it plays a fingered legato and stays on the same bow but if you press a hard velocity it bows.
> 
> Speed is not controllable it is just intensity (xfade in long, smooth switch in legato)
Click to expand...


Thank you, Hector, but does the volume and the attack stays the same at higher velocity? 

Do we know if we start with an up/down bow?

My point is to be able to choose how to phrase and control the direction of the bow, separately from its pressure


This example is simple and straightforward but you'll get my point:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuN9ufAjfLw


And here (just in any other thousand of videos on the net...just picked a random one) You can see the nuances triggered by choosing the right bow. 
It is not only a question of how much pressure when changing, but also of when to change. 

On a detailed library such as this one, this might be a sort of "pro sequencing feature" that might be even projected for the future, when that "midi ebow" will finally see the light

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZciu9vFJwY


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Hi chaps - 

Its just a quick work in prog - a quick sketch to paper and then just 4 takes into Logic. I haven't tweaked transitions - but yes it is possible to either keyswitch them or alter the velocities -- I haven't done that at all yet, just wanted to see what it sounded like played in!

I'm aiming to thicken it up a bit with the other articulations, I'll post up again later when I've had a fiddle.

If anyones interested heres a pic of the session as it is now, and the score that I sketched. I'm a big VW fan and that whole English tradition so I tend to write everything with a lot of parallel fifths :D

Its more of a technical exercise than a properly thought through composition but I'll leave the structure as is while I fiddle!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Stephen Baysted

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

The library is absolutely stellar chaps - another blinder from Paul and Christian. The detail is phenomenal - the intimacy, delicacy and dynamic range is simply amazing. It also sits beautifully with solo strings and within my template with the bespoke strings. 

Paul, glad to see someone else using quill and paper - I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

In order to do this Ivan, they would have had to specifically record up bows and down bows.
Not sure that it is the case.
Your request is certainly worthy of consideration, but i'm not sure that it is possible here?


----------



## IvanP

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> In order to do this Ivan, they would have had to specifically record up bows and down bows.
> Not sure that it is the case.
> Your request is certainly worthy of consideration, but i'm not sure that it is possible here?



I assume this would need to be thought during pre-production to get it right, indeed. 

Still, I am sure they have recorded ups / downs, since they have a legato retrigger, don't they? 

It would be a matter of checking back the scores / samples and rebuild-reprogram a patch. 

A PIA worthy of work, of course, but with such a detailed library, that would be a game changer (at least for me, for sure). At least, for a future update, this could be used as a playground for a next step in string sampling. 

I am not a string player (only did one year of Cello), but conducting has taught how important choosing the right bow is to expressiveness...didn't really thought of that some years ago and it might have seemed really boring to sequence, but I feel that I'm hearing wrong / random phrasing all the time on sample libraries, which still makes every sample library "miss" that last touch of realism. 

Would love to know our forum's strings players opinion on this matter. They might probably add a lot more on this than me


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

I've had some time trying it and it sounds amazing. Really looking forward to volume 2 to fill that gap between violins and cellos. 

I have one issue though, the modwheel xfade at around 42 has a bump in volume. It's not as smooth as I'd like it to be. Try alternating between two notes at 35 and slowly move the modwheel upwards to around 45-47 and somewhere along the line there will be a quite noticeable jump in volume. Maybe it's just me, but I tend to move the modwheel a lot in that range and find it a bit lacking.

Also, try hitting a note at modwheel 30 and move up to 70-90, and then hit another note. Then there's also a big jump in volume on some notes.

I have noticed the same thing in the Loegria violin longs, and also on Icenis Cello A and B legato. However, Icenis Lo Strings patch is perfect in smoothness, and if I remember correctly so are the Lo string patches in Loegria.

Hope this makes sense.

Other than that, love the patches and I'm very happy with my purchase. I especially find the shorts to be excellent.


----------



## matolen

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Paul and his esteemed colleagues needn't do this, but if anyone who has Sable would like to demo it w/ Spitfire Solo Strings and/or show stacking to create larger groups, that would be of keen interest to me 

I hope to pick these vols up when I can!


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Resoded -- 

Thanks for those notes -- which patches in particular do you notice that on?

In fact -- sorry t be a pain but can you email the details in to the support email -- just reply to your downloader email -- 

We have had some great little issues reported and are fixing things as they arise. v1.1 will be even better!! :D

I don't want to promise anything I can't deliver but we do have up and down bows recorded in order to do the 'repeated note' work: please can you leave this one with us to cogitate!

We would fold everything into vol 3's expanded legato patches (where the repeated note thing is planned for.)

But no promises until we have worked on it and made sure it sounds good.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



matolen @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Paul and his esteemed colleagues needn't do this, but if anyone who has Sable would like to demo it w/ Spitfire Solo Strings and/or show stacking to create larger groups, that would be of keen interest to me
> 
> I hope to pick these vols up when I can!



Hi Matolen,

Christian is working on this walkthru -- it will be up at some point although I know he has just had food poisoning and has been working some insane studio hours to complete Poirot..

:D


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



Stephen Baysted @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> The library is absolutely stellar chaps - another blinder from Paul and Christian. The detail is phenomenal - the intimacy, delicacy and dynamic range is simply amazing. It also sits beautifully with solo strings and within my template with the bespoke strings.
> 
> Paul, glad to see someone else using quill and paper - I wouldn't be without it.



Thanks Stephen! My handwriting gets worse by the year! :D


----------



## matolen

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



Synesthesia @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> matolen @ Tue Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul and his esteemed colleagues needn't do this, but if anyone who has Sable would like to demo it w/ Spitfire Solo Strings and/or show stacking to create larger groups, that would be of keen interest to me
> 
> I hope to pick these vols up when I can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Matolen,
> 
> Christian is working on this walkthru -- it will be up at some point although I know he has just had food poisoning and has been working some insane studio hours to complete Poirot..
> 
> :D
Click to expand...


Actually sounds like a job for Poirot..."food poisoning?"


----------



## JFrederik

Just looking over the patch lists and I was wondering what the patch "Legato very fast playing extension" from vol. 3 is? Is it perhaps something like Orchestral Tools String Runs. If not, is something like this planned for Sable? 

Sounds like a cracking library


----------



## Resoded

Synesthesia @ 12th February 2013 said:


> Hi Resoded --
> 
> Thanks for those notes -- which patches in particular do you notice that on?
> 
> In fact -- sorry t be a pain but can you email the details in to the support email -- just reply to your downloader email --
> 
> We have had some great little issues reported and are fixing things as they arise. v1.1 will be even better!! :D
> 
> I don't want to promise anything I can't deliver but we do have up and down bows recorded in order to do the 'repeated note' work: please can you leave this one with us to cogitate!
> 
> We would fold everything into vol 3's expanded legato patches (where the repeated note thing is planned for.)
> 
> But no promises until we have worked on it and made sure it sounds good.



The legato patches in Sable, both for violin and cello.

Absolutely, I'll do some testing tomorrow and return with a support ticket concerning Sable and the Albions. Would it be to any use for you guys if I record a few audio snippets to more accurately display what I'm talking about?

The work you guys put in for 1.1 is much appreciated, the smoothness of the xfade is very important imho.


----------



## LHall

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> They can be changed, 'tis all in the library which is available here:
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/SABLE_USER_MANUAL_V1.0.pdf
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



Thanks much!


----------



## IvanP

Synesthesia @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> I don't want to promise anything I can't deliver but we do have up and down bows recorded in order to do the 'repeated note' work: please can you leave this one with us to cogitate!
> 
> We would fold everything into vol 3's expanded legato patches (where the repeated note thing is planned for.)
> 
> But no promises until we have worked on it and made sure it sounds good.



Now we're talking 

Would be an honor to assist / bring ideas, if needed! 8)


----------



## KMuzzey

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Sounds amazing and gorgeous. As good as I thought it would be, it's better. Congrats Spitfire guys.

Kerry


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



IvanP @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> ...there's still a sort of "sucking sound" in some moments, as they are in almost any other libraries.



Caused by short ASDR releases and the release sample itself occurring when you release the key.


----------



## radec

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



Ed @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Caused by short ASDR releases and the release sample itself occurring when you release the key.


imo this is how it should work, if ya want a smooth release fade out with a cc... 

cant think how else ya would do an ambient library? why would ya have asdr on the sample when ya trying to simulate a room? if im lettin go of the key im wanting to simulate the performers suddenly stopping bowing. if i want smooth fade out like i think ya mean then i ramp down the dynamics slowly like players would do


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



radec @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Ed @ Tue Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caused by short ASDR releases and the release sample itself occurring when you release the key.
> 
> 
> 
> imo this is how it should work, if ya want a smooth release fade out with a cc...
> 
> cant think how else ya would do an ambient library? why would ya have asdr on the sample when ya trying to simulate a room? if im lettin go of the key im wanting to simulate the performers suddenly stopping bowing. if i want smooth fade out like i think ya mean then i ramp down the dynamics slowly like players would do
Click to expand...


Because this isnt reality its a snapshot of reality so while you might think this would make it sound less realistic, the "sucking" effect people talk about ends up being seen as more obviously "fake". In practise you either get the release sample sounding perfect and not abrupt or you increase the ASDR release and then do something with the release sample so it doesnt still jump out when you release the key. The "sucking" sound disappears when you do that. Go too far with the release and it turns into a pad. Aside from CS2 I've had to do this with every string lib I've had, and I think the only reason CS2 works well to the point where I dont need to do that is because I remember making a big deal out of it to Alex in private


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

I AM VERY DISAPPOINTED........that I've wasted my money on PAST libraries that I will not be using any more since Sable sounds soooo freakn' good :mrgreen: Great job Spitfire chaps!!!!!!


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Paul's working on a longs test at the moment here's a WIP.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_wildflower.mp3



Right now, you chaps have made me jolly proud to be British!!

This little demo says it all. Real string music composed by real musicians. Not a handful of block chords on a keyboard that is supposed to blow us away! :wink: 

I'll be ordering the full works in the next few days!

Graham


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



Ed @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> IvanP @ Tue Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...there's still a sort of "sucking sound" in some moments, as they are in almost any other libraries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caused by short ASDR releases and the release sample itself occurring when you release the key.
Click to expand...


You mean ADSR? 
If "sustains" are sampled as long notes with a natural bloom, 
there's also often more or less of a sucking sound when you play faster phrases.
I saw Vol.3 will have a "Legato very fast playing extension " patch. =o 
(Miss this in the Albion range...)


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



stargazer @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> If "sustains" are sampled as long notes with a natural bloom, there's also often more or less of a sucking sound when you play faster phrases.



Yes, but the main reason for a "sucking" effect is usually short releases and an abrupt end to a note when releasing the key.


----------



## R_FER

Hey guys, maybe I missed some posts where you already discussed this, but do the short articulations include an ostinato tool, like in Albions?

Congrats for the library, the walkthroughs sound amazing!


----------



## hector

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

has anyone a solution to the sucking? i thought it was a real artifact


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



hector @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> No the main reason for the sucking is that in ambient space longs are programme so that releasing the key is the same as the player instantly stopping the bowing. If it's a chord ending, ride down the CC before releasing. If you want connected progressions without the sucking use polyphonic legato (or individual channels).
> .



I dont know why you think this. The sound described as "sucking" will occur regardless of whether its an ambient recording or not. It doesnt even need to be a recording, it will also show up in synths too if you try and use it the same way. It is considered unrealistic when its strings because it sounds unnatural and where its usually most obvious. I generally use modwheel dynamics and volume shaping like crazy and it simply isnt enough to try and just taper the ends of the notes in an attempt to get rid of this effect. It is caused by the note ending too quickly.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

This is specialy a problem for libs like the Spitfire ones with so much room sound. So the developers have to deal with two "endings", the end of the dry note and the end (or sometimes volume) of the ambient tail.
I still have these problems in the Spitfire Solo Strings where sometimes the release portion of the note I played is muted resulting in the "sucking" sound. I can imagine how hard to program this is with three! ambiences in one patch and I hope that SABLE gets this going right. Still downloading though...
But shure you are right when you mention the adsr: if release time of the main sound is chosen to be too short then the sucking sound will very easily result.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Just a suggestion - can the general legato discussion move here - http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29758 - which is a recent thread about this problem? Might stop the topic straying too much.


----------



## stargazer

Guy Rowland @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Just a suggestion - can the general legato discussion move here - http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29758 - which is a recent thread about this problem? Might stop the topic straying too much.


Ok, good thread, but one of the most important things for me to learn about before I decide whether to get Sable or not, is regarding the legato in mixed-tempo and faster phrases.



Ed @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> stargazer @ Tue Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If "sustains" are sampled as long notes with a natural bloom, there's also often more or less of a sucking sound when you play faster phrases.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the main reason for a "sucking" effect is usually short releases and an abrupt end to a note when releasing the key.
Click to expand...

Sometimes that's the case, and if that's the only problem it's often easily fixed with some edit/tweaks, not taking the ambience into consideration.
If, on the other hand, the main "longs"/"sustains" and legato samples of a library has built-in envelopes (not the ADSR of the sampling engine :wink: ) with a gradually crescending attack part, 
you might need extra samples and some clever scripting or controller/keyswitch-scheme to acheive fluent faster passages.

Looking forward to more demos with 1. - fast legato and 2. - pp playing in a musical context. :D


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Hi guys,

Here's up-to-date recent and new demos of Sable:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_Wildflower_v2.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_AB_GlassHouse.mp3

Andy's should ask answer some of your legato questions...

Here'a walk-through of how Paul did his Sable demo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG-B6asxxO4

Best wishes.

C.


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Thanks, sounds just great!
I love how the vibrato is being intensified on the two last beats of the second bar of Wildflower v2. (The eighth notes).
What would be awesome at, for example, the first note(s) of bar two, would be to have the option to add the sound of the bow starting to move before the actual note is heard.
If you have some of those trimmed portions of samples in your pool, maybe you could consider an option to let the user put them back at exposed parts, 
even if it would mean another articulation and manually moving the midi note-ons.


----------



## FriFlo

> british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul's working on a longs test at the moment here's a WIP.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_wildflower.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this library! Still downloading the main mics, but I like the sound from the mixes very much! Two little things I noticed for you to evaluate in updates to come:
> 
> 1) This WIP shows it nicely at 00:17. Bow change on the same note doesn't exactly live up to the standards that Sable otherwise sets. There could be some tweaking or maybe a tempo-synced patch in vol. 3 (like the loure patches in 8dio).
> 2) I notice this with some other libraries, too: When I release a sustain on a high dynamic layer and pull the modwheel down quickly after that (for a following quiet note), the ambience of the first release gets faded down. That makes it sound unnatural. Wonder, if this could be solved by scripting ...?
> 
> Also, a master multi script to handle key switches, mic positions and CC for many patches of your choice would be a thrill. Maybe like Audiobro ARC. Having all patches in a key switch patch, but having a second and third channel available for layering would definitively improve the tidiness of my template, while still gaining access to your personal choice of articulations. But I think I read somewhere, you planned doing something like that ...
Click to expand...


Wondering why nobody seemed to care for my remark, I looked over the Sable Vol. 3 patch list and actually found "Repeated note legato" for Vl 1 and Celli. I think, this is what would give the wildflower-demo the last bit of realism. So, I would strongly recommend to include that articulations in every string group. It is quite essential for lyrical writing IMO.


----------



## stargazer

FriFlo @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul's working on a longs test at the moment here's a WIP.
> Best.
> C.
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_wildflower.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> I love this library! Still downloading the main mics, but I like the sound from the mixes very much! Two little things I noticed for you to evaluate in updates to come:
> 
> 1) This WIP shows it nicely at 00:17. Bow change on the same note doesn't exactly live up to the standards that Sable otherwise sets. There could be some tweaking or maybe a tempo-synced patch in vol. 3 (like the loure patches in 8dio).
> 2) I notice this with some other libraries, too: When I release a sustain on a high dynamic layer and pull the modwheel down quickly after that (for a following quiet note), the ambience of the first release gets faded down. That makes it sound unnatural. Wonder, if this could be solved by scripting ...?
> 
> Also, a master multi script to handle key switches, mic positions and CC for many patches of your choice would be a thrill. Maybe like Audiobro ARC. Having all patches in a key switch patch, but having a second and third channel available for layering would definitively improve the tidiness of my template, while still gaining access to your personal choice of articulations. But I think I read somewhere, you planned doing something like that ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wondering why nobody seemed to care for my remark, I looked over the Sable Vol. 3 patch list and actually found "Repeated note legato" for Vl 1 and Celli. I think, this is what would give the wildflower-demo the last bit of realism. So, I would strongly recommend to include that articulations in every string group. It is quite essential for lyrical writing IMO.
Click to expand...

+1

Another suggestion for vol.3:
Alt. "Longs" where the 4 violins of violins I etc "tune in" to each other at the beginning of a note.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Would love to include some of Vol3 in demos.... but we're still recording some of it!!

Best.

C.


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Would love to include some of Vol3 in demos.... but we're still recording some of it!!
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



Sure, I get that!  I just wanted to make clear that this is a very important articulation, as the demo shows. This is probably the biggest selling point of the adagio series. Just for your list of considerations for Vol.3. IMO Repeated note legato should be included for all sections. I am sure you will do lots of testing yourself with Vol. 1 and 2 to see, where the gaps are and what is needed most to fill these. Fantastic work, so far!


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> x
> Here'a walk-through of how Paul did his Sable demo:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG-B6asxxO4
> 
> C.



nice video paul. reminds me of akenfield from many a moon ago.


----------



## Simon Ravn

Continuata Connect is still sort of a pain in the *ss for me - I left it running over night only to find out that it had stopped almost when I went to bed - did the same thing in the morning and when I came back a few hours later it hadn't made much progress.

It MIGHT be that my DSL lime from time to time looses connection to the ISP for 30 seconds - but the downloaded should take that into account and try reconnecting when it loses the connection. Would be great if they could get this in an update. But I guess in 3-4 days time I'll have gotten hold of SABLE


----------



## Ed

Continuata also stopped early on for me. I closed it and reopened it and it started again. 

My line also loses connection sometimes too, so it would be interesting if this did have anything to do with it.


----------



## Synesthesia

Possibly your ISP is detecting that you are downloading a giant tonne of data -- just restarting the Connect app will fool it and you'll be back up to top speed..


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



George Caplan @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> british_bpm @ Wed Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> x
> Here'a walk-through of how Paul did his Sable demo:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG-B6asxxO4
> 
> C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice video paul. reminds me of akenfield from many a moon ago.
Click to expand...


Thanks George!

:D


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



FriFlo @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> british_bpm @ Wed Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to include some of Vol3 in demos.... but we're still recording some of it!!
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I get that!  I just wanted to make clear that this is a very important articulation, as the demo shows. This is probably the biggest selling point of the adagio series. Just for your list of considerations for Vol.3. IMO Repeated note legato should be included for all sections. I am sure you will do lots of testing yourself with Vol. 1 and 2 to see, where the gaps are and what is needed most to fill these. Fantastic work, so far!
Click to expand...


Hey Friflo,

Yes - its in all the sections.

I am going to update the master articulation list at some point over the next month -- we added some stuff here and there.

But -- I don't want to announce too much extra as I want the opportunity for us to (as we always do - on every sessions!!) -- bin stuff if it doesn't sound good when programmed.

You'd be amazed how much stuff is binned to end up with what we have in the final product, not to mention how many blind alleys we venture down!

:D


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Synesthesia Always nice to hear people taking pride in the craftsmanship to only leave the best. Looking forward to hearing what makes the cut.


----------



## Justus

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Lovely writing in "Wildflower", Paul!

However, I am wondering if it is possible to smoothen the transitions (for example at the beginning of the piece). To me it sounds almost accented in a way.
What if the beginning is played more softly?
And how would it sound with just almost no vibrato?


Best,
Justus


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



Justus @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Lovely writing in "Wildflower", Paul!
> 
> However, I am wondering if it is possible to smoothen the transitions (for example at the beginning of the piece). To me it sounds almost accented in a way.
> What if the beginning is played more softly?
> And how would it sound with just almost no vibrato?
> 
> 
> Best,
> Justus



Hi Justus,

I don't know exactly which transitions Paul used in his demo, but the bowed intervals do have an accent to them. 

We're already working on making the transitions smoother still for the first Sable update but, in case you missed it earlier, have a listen to my demo which features only legato patches for anything bowed and gives a pretty good idea of how the legato sounds in Sable and also shows that they're far from sluggish:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... sHouse.mp3

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Ed

The transitions are pretty smooth and Im usually super picky about my legato.


----------



## givemenoughrope

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Eager for more demos. 

What is the cutoff date for the Sable bundle discount?


----------



## Per Lichtman

@givemenoughrope Unless it's changed, I believe they mentioned March 1st.


----------



## Justus

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Thanks, Andy and Ed! Sounds good indeed!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Posted in the other thread as well!

Been having some fun making a new demo today.

Never realised how tricky it is writing for V1 and VC alone!

Its so much fun - Sable is what I've been waiting for. So expressive. I hope you like the track.

Paul :D

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BredonDusk.mp3[/mp3]

edit:: whoops! forgot to mention -- used the Harp in this as well.


----------



## TSU

Awesome! Airy spiccatos, flowing legatos and dreamy harp... beautiful! Great composition Paul. Thanks.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

I really like your first demo Paul!
In the second, i find the harp to be a little distracting and not totally sounding in the same space...
+ i wish you guys would do a new harp using the experience that you've gained since then...


----------



## Ed

I'd like a super soft intimate harp, just so we dont cover the same ground.


----------



## Synesthesia

!

Guys we sampled the Harp extensively at 4 dynamics, 8 RR and with 3 mic positions.

I can assure you we ain't going back in to do another. :D

But we *are* going to freshen it up within the next few months with some functionality updates and make it a bit easier to navigate its dynamics.

I promise you super soft intimate is in there. :D


----------



## Ed

Can always get it softer Paul. Aways. Stroke the strings with a kittens tail if you have to :lol:


----------



## wtreeCT

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Ok, rant warning in effect.

Damn, you guys sound like TV producers giving music notes!!! Just enjoy the writing already guys! 

It seems like anything anyone offers up here is followed by a barrage of requests, critiques and suggestions - you're lucky these developer guys - all of them - don't all go "lord, it's just not worth the trouble" and go back to creating samples for themselves. Back in the days of Roland samplers et al. you were lucky if you EVER got a chance to talk with the developers, and honestly part of the fun/challenge/skill lay in bending what you were given to your own will and creativity. I'll bet sometimes these guys wish they worked developing libraries back pre-crush of Internet "feedback." And for what it's worth, I can honestly tell you that in my twenty years of composing on a whole lot of Hollywood TV shows and movies, I've just never sweated _half_ of the stuff you guys all bring up! I (and plenty of other colleagues) used to have to figure out how to make the old Roland Presonus string library match in to an actual orchestra I had recorded on other cues, and was able to pull that off plenty successfully with nary a legato patch in sight.

Sure, there have been some products brought to market lately that weren't really ready for prime-time. That is unfortunate and results in the loss of hard-earned library-aquire-ing resources and a useless tool in one's arsenal. But my personal opinion is that Spitfire products are not on that list. I really think a little more consideration is due for the absolutely monumental task that getting these libraries to the level of realism that they are currently at is well due. 

And for the love of puppies, or baby harp seals, or anything else that matters to you, let's leave the composing critiques at the very least for a time when someone actually asks for them! Trust me when I tell you that working composers get plenty of notes on a constant basis, without needing this additional opportunity. Offer suggestions on how to make a library better, perhaps. But I think even then there should be something like an automatic 1-month period before people are allowed to weigh in, both so the developers actually get some time working with their own products and can already make revisions that they recognize on their own, and even MORE importantly so users can actually get some REAL time with the product, enough to learn what is even really going to matter in actual day-to-day use.

I don't, nor have ever, develop sample libraries. I don't work for Spitfire and have never met, or even talked to the guys. I honestly don't know how they pull all of this off while also working on their TV shows etc. - just my TV production schedule alone often keeps little things like say, _sleeping_ sometimes hard to find time for. But this sort of "first twenty-four-hours-post-release, instant gratification, instant critique, instant feedback, instant revision requests" thing here just strikes me as getting out of hand. Hell, I've downloaded it too, but won't even get the chance to audition any of the patches for another week at least. I'd offer that some consideration of manners here might be in order. And personally, no matter what I hear in a product demo, the only way I really figure out what a library can and can't do is to put some time in, work with it, learn it, perfect my own use of it. Just like any other instrument, it might not reveal its true strengths, application, or beauty immediately. I would say we're all lucky that we have the ability to check out these products in such detail at all, compared to the old days of looking at the cover art on a music store shelf, and maybe being allowed to crack the cellophane and peer in at the patchlist. And I'd suggest that a far healthier ratio of encouragement over critique is always more inspiring, and will almost always result in a better, faster result.

Anyways, rant danger nowo fficially passed. We now return you to your regularly-scheduled forum. Please consider proceeding with caution. 0oD 

-CT-


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Thanks wtree,

It is very very difficult to balance the two "jobs". I had sessions going on at three studios in London yesterday, one for Spitfire, two for my day job, it was all manageable until a piano we'd hired for one turned up at A444 and I nearly had a nervous breakdown. But I know Paul and I are thankful to be often walking through the doors of these fabulous studios and greeting these amazing players.

We very much welcome bug reports and any errors as this always helps us make our libs so much better. But I have to admit that the barrage of criticism is often very surprising and at times doesn't inspire us a whole load. I say this more with a composer-head on. But I for one can't buy something and use it straight away, this is because I don't know how it works, I don't know how to use it to it's best ability. So I need time with it, to practice to finesse, to alter the way I work to embrace whatever new piece of kit, VI or plug I have bought. But actually more so with a VI, you're playing human articulations played by humans, so I like to have a bit of a kiss and a cuddle before unbuckling. As an example I don't currently have Sable on my main work-system and I meet these very full opinions we're sent within 24 hours of a release with a massive jealous surprise. "Man I wish I could get my head round new tools that quick!"

I guess if Paul and I were living the high life it would be a bit more water off a duck's back. But we're not, I cycle to work every morning to work hard at composition which is where I earn my money. Spitfire was always a way of us getting the tools we need, helping to prop up our amazing industry in the UK and meeting some great people. When Hans called just before Christmas it very much became worth the effort. Not because it's a commercial opportunity, not because it's fascinating to see how the greatest sound-smith "does it" in the same room that we've spent a lot of time in. But because it turns out he's a fantastic chap who respects the interstellar talents of the people that surround us and that kind of thing makes this enterprise worthwhile.

On the whole everyone is absolutely lovely and amazing and the words of encouragement mean everything to us. But there are some squeaky wheels that can often destroy a weekend for Paul and I. And then there are the abuses...

In the spirit of candour my two favorites are the following:

• A man who couldn't load the free Dulcimer on his machine (because he only had Kontakt3) threatening both Paul and I with violence. "you've picked on the wrong marine homeboy", he felt he'd been sold a dud (for £2 to Unicef) and failed to accept that the real issue was he only had Kontakt 3. This was on Christmas eve, he sent us our own addresses which was a nice touch, and when we researched into who this dude was (in case we needed to up our security at home) we found a picture of a middle aged balding and portly gentleman with his arms round his wife and family outside his local community church.

• A successful composer got a technician to send me a totally unexpected bill that exceeded the price of the product bought (harp) for "installation of the library". With a commissioned report from the tech of how this was the most complicated VI he'd ever installed (it took him a day). When suggested I didn't think we should pay this the composer got in touch direct with a stern reply that it would be in our best interest to comply as he had influence in the field of library music he ended the email "now just pay the bill". Sadly we checked the back-end and it seemed that it had installed correctly on the original download and all the composer had failed to do was switch on Kontakt and load it. His action had arisen because I'd failed to see an email sent to me direct (as opposed to the email that accompanied his download instructions) whilst my wife was having our second baby.

...so we have a lot of laughs too!

Thanks again for all the words of encouragement though we truly appreciate it, and trust us when we say, we KNOW how good Sable is and have a very good idea on how good it will be by Vol3..... Very very very good indeed gents, and that's with your help... now only if I could get some time to work with it.... OK logging out of VI-C!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> In the spirit of candour my two favorites are the following:



ROFLMAO :lol: 

It's a crazy place that 3rd planet solar system, but very pretty at the same time. :wink: 

Thanks for the laugh before 8 AM...hllarious, and congrats on the birth of your second child... but don't tell me you called him/her spitfire please.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

No I named him after the dude that pays my bills...

Hercule.


----------



## jamwerks

Ed @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> Can always get it softer Paul. Aways. Stroke the strings with a kittens tail if you have to :lol:



Don't forget that it is a plucked instrument !


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



wtreeCT @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> Ok, rant warning in effect.
> 
> Damn, you guys sound like TV producers giving music notes!!! Just enjoy the writing already guys!
> 
> It seems like anything anyone offers up here is followed by a barrage of requests, critiques and suggestions - you're lucky these developer guys - all of them - don't all go "lord, it's just not worth the trouble" and go back to creating samples for themselves. Back in the days of Roland samplers et al. you were lucky if you EVER got a chance to talk with the developers, and honestly part of the fun/challenge/skill lay in bending what you were given to your own will and creativity. I'll bet sometimes these guys wish they worked developing libraries back pre-crush of Internet "feedback." And for what it's worth, I can honestly tell you that in my twenty years of composing on a whole lot of Hollywood TV shows and movies, I've just never sweated _half_ of the stuff you guys all bring up! I (and plenty of other colleagues) used to have to figure out how to make the old Roland Presonus string library match in to an actual orchestra I had recorded on other cues, and was able to pull that off plenty successfully with nary a legato patch in sight.
> 
> Sure, there have been some products brought to market lately that weren't really ready for prime-time. That is unfortunate and results in the loss of hard-earned library-aquire-ing resources and a useless tool in one's arsenal. But my personal opinion is that Spitfire products are not on that list. I really think a little more consideration is due for the absolutely monumental task that getting these libraries to the level of realism that they are currently at is well due.
> 
> And for the love of puppies, or baby harp seals, or anything else that matters to you, let's leave the composing critiques at the very least for a time when someone actually asks for them! Trust me when I tell you that working composers get plenty of notes on a constant basis, without needing this additional opportunity. Offer suggestions on how to make a library better, perhaps. But I think even then there should be something like an automatic 1-month period before people are allowed to weigh in, both so the developers actually get some time working with their own products and can already make revisions that they recognize on their own, and even MORE importantly so users can actually get some REAL time with the product, enough to learn what is even really going to matter in actual day-to-day use.
> 
> I don't, nor have ever, develop sample libraries. I don't work for Spitfire and have never met, or even talked to the guys. I honestly don't know how they pull all of this off while also working on their TV shows etc. - just my TV production schedule alone often keeps little things like say, _sleeping_ sometimes hard to find time for. But this sort of "first twenty-four-hours-post-release, instant gratification, instant critique, instant feedback, instant revision requests" thing here just strikes me as getting out of hand. Hell, I've downloaded it too, but won't even get the chance to audition any of the patches for another week at least. I'd offer that some consideration of manners here might be in order. And personally, no matter what I hear in a product demo, the only way I really figure out what a library can and can't do is to put some time in, work with it, learn it, perfect my own use of it. Just like any other instrument, it might not reveal its true strengths, application, or beauty immediately. I would say we're all lucky that we have the ability to check out these products in such detail at all, compared to the old days of looking at the cover art on a music store shelf, and maybe being allowed to crack the cellophane and peer in at the patchlist. And I'd suggest that a far healthier ratio of encouragement over critique is always more inspiring, and will almost always result in a better, faster result.
> 
> Anyways, rant danger nowo fficially passed. We now return you to your regularly-scheduled forum. Please consider proceeding with caution. 0oD
> 
> -CT-



Wise words.
Spitfire releases are top notch, and they spoil us with their openness to user input and free updates. I, for one, am very grateful, and I really appreciate their hard work! Let's try to keep the feedback constructive!
o-[][]-o


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Just want to say that all your hard work is very much appreciated, and I'm a big fan. I've even set up a plan for saving money just so that I can purchase whatever comes next! As someone mentioned earlier, it's great to set aside reverb plugins and instead just load up a Spitfire product which sounds great straight out of the box. I realized a few weeks ago that the more Spitfire products I use in my composition, the more happy I am with the overall sound. And as I said before, I'm very happy you took the inclusive path so that riff raff like me can afford it by having faith in future releases! 

But don't wear yourself out guys! A break now and then isn't that bad. On a side note, I think I found the sweet spot on the main mics by having the ambient mics at full and tree at around -2 db.

Those two people in your examples are just silly.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



Resoded @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> Just want to say that all your hard work is very much appreciated, and I'm a big fan. I've even set up a plan for saving money just so that I can purchase whatever comes next! As someone mentioned earlier, it's great to set aside reverb plugins and instead just load up a Spitfire product which sounds great straight out of the box. I realized a few weeks ago that the more Spitfire products I use in my composition, the more happy I am with the overall sound.



+ 1


----------



## Pedro Camacho

I just want to praise this library sound and the way it is professionally tailored for a real composer.
I get exactly what I want, as a composer and orchestrator: Legatos, Flautando, Sordino, Feathered spiccato (finally!) (technical terms only)
I hope Vol3 merges everything with Vol.1 and2 in single patches!

It might be just me but when I see a string library with "Heroic Legato"'s, "Dramatic Legato"'s, "[name_a_film] Legato" I know there is something really wrong about it.
The articulations you get from strings are finite, well documented and well known.
I believe the possibilities come from a certain way of using a technique linked with tempo, orchestration, melody, dynamics and mix volume. (and, above all, from interpretation).

So I just hope developers in the future just try to focus on making things right, like Spitfire does, and forget about making "[name_a_film] Legato"'s.
We want libraries that are: detailed, technical, effective and usable for orchestrators.

Thank you Spitfire!


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> • A successful composer got a technician to send me a totally unexpected bill that exceeded the price of the product bought (harp) for "installation of the library". With a commissioned report from the tech of how this was the most complicated VI he'd ever installed (it took him a day). When suggested I didn't think we should pay this the composer got in touch direct with a stern reply that it would be in our best interest to comply as he had influence in the field of library music he ended the email "now just pay the bill". Sadly we checked the back-end and it seemed that it had installed correctly on the original download and all the composer had failed to do was switch on Kontakt and load it. His action had arisen because I'd failed to see an email sent to me direct (as opposed to the email that accompanied his download instructions) whilst my wife was having our second baby.
> 
> ...so we have a lot of laughs too!




first off let me say how much i enjoyed pauls track. terrific when its to be considered its violins 1 cellos and a harp. great colors.

as to bpms issues this is now going to be like your monty pythons north sketch.

thats nothing. :lol: 

i had a client about 5 years ago who had given us which then reverted to me $100k to invest for one year to help out with he and his wifes income for the following year. they explicitly made it a year which is very very unusual in my old line of business. but we agreed with all the warnings and provisos. i convinced them to make it at least 2 years.
their balance just after two years actually that i sent them was $2,148,000.00 which is a good return. 2000%. the market gave up that kind of ground round that time due to massive previous losses that then turned around in to big gains. big swing and big turnround.

they threatened to sue. on the grounds they felt i could have done better and i kid you not. happens all the time. thats why we burn out in the end. the stress factor and stress is always caused by other people. if you lose money they want to sue and if you make money they want to sue. :lol:


----------



## Graham Keitch

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> It might be just me but when I see a string library with "Heroic Legato"'s, "Dramatic Legato"'s, "[name_a_film] Legato" I know there is something really wrong about it.



 especially when the demos that go with them are often little more than a few block chords played on a keyboard! Alex W at CS and Spitfire's Paul and team are clearly gifted composers that actually understand and can compose for strings - which explains why their libraries are are so good!

My Vol 1 download is well underway ...... o=< 

Graham

www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Synesthesia @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> !
> 
> Guys we sampled the Harp extensively at 4 dynamics, 8 RR and with 3 mic positions.
> 
> I can assure you we ain't going back in to do another. :D
> 
> But we *are* going to freshen it up within the next few months with some functionality updates and make it a bit easier to navigate its dynamics.
> 
> I promise you super soft intimate is in there. :D



Nevermind my comment.
My right ear was re-constructed when i was 9 and is not giving me an accurate picture, frequency wise. It especially boosts the mids.
When critically checking a mix, i end up using an ear plug to cancel the inaccurate read, but i hadn't done so when listening to Paul's 2nd demo.
I did now and it sounds just fine.
The writing is excellent as usual!

Glad to hear there will be an update to the harp for additonal functionality!


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

A smooth and successful download - which is quite amazing considering I live in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by granite! Well done Spitfire, Continuata and the good folk at British Telecom!

As expected, the library is sounding great (that's a touch of British reserve and understatement!)

Re the harp, it is the handling of dynamics that gives me trouble so looking forward to future developments that might help with that.

Graham


----------



## Dan Stearn

Paul, if I buy Sable, will it make me write as well as you!?

Another brilliant piece!


----------



## midi_controller

Synesthesia @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Guys we sampled the Harp extensively at 4 dynamics, 8 RR and with 3 mic positions.
> 
> I can assure you we ain't going back in to do another. :D
> 
> But we *are* going to freshen it up within the next few months with some functionality updates and make it a bit easier to navigate its dynamics.
> 
> I promise you super soft intimate is in there. :D



Awesome! Honestly, if you just give it the same UI as your piano I'll be happy. I love that custom velocity curve thing.


----------



## zacnelson

Patrick, I'm relieved to hear your description of the hearing problem... because when I saw your post about the demo I was thinking there must be something wrong with me that I couldn't hear some mixing error that was obvious to you but not to me! I'm glad you like it too now, I think it is an exquisite sound and atmosphere in that demo


----------



## Synesthesia

Haha.. absolutely Dan!

Thanks for the kind words chaps - Patrick -- no problem - we have some great tweaks in mind for the Harp to bring the functionality up to the level we are currently at.

All the best!

Paul


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

zacnelson @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> Patrick, I'm relieved to hear your description of the hearing problem... because when I saw your post about the demo I was thinking there must be something wrong with me that I couldn't hear some mixing error that was obvious to you but not to me! I'm glad you like it too now, I think it is an exquisite sound and atmosphere in that demo



:? , sorry.
My right ear has a tendency to boost the mids and it affects reflections in those frequencies.
The harp's reflections are stronger than the soft strings and that made it stand out for me. As soon as i cover my ear the harp blends much better with the rest...
Would still be nice to get the additional mikes' perspective for the harp and everything Spitfire has put out before Sable  

See guys, i was the first one to question 7 mike perspectives but now that we have it, i wish it was the case across the whole line...


----------



## jamwerks

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> See guys, i was the first one to question 7 mike perspectives but now that we have it, i wish it was the case across the whole line...



Which is why the "curve" that SF will hopefully throw us with the upcoming Solo strings would be (instead of augmenting the current SS), doing exactly as Sable (same mic's, same arts, same everything), but with 5 solo instruments. _-)


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

Got it! And so far it seems to be an amazing library for sure with a lot of different uses - love the pre stereo mixes!

I wanted to see how well it can be used for layering, to add legato + details/intimacy to existing libraries, so I did a short test of a passage from "E.T." where I layered SABLE on top of Spitfires bespoke strings:

http://www.simonravn.com/media/SR-Spitfire-ET.mp3 (full mix)


If I have one thing that is nagging me, it is that the 2nd or 3rd dynamic layer of the violins longs has a very metallic, "nonvib" sound to it (I tried avoid using it so much in this mockup for the same reason - so I try to keep "below" that layer) - when you get to the loudest layer(s) it gets fine again. It's just this mp layer that seems to have too little vibrato in some registers - at least for my taste/use here. It happens from the 2nd E to Bb then it gets better. It seems to come from just one of the instruments...? This is with vibrato turned way up btw - it isn't as bad when vibrato is turned down (but then you - obviously - don't get any vibrato at all).

Anyway, if that could be looked into it would be great And thanks for making this library - it is a great addition to my string arsenal for certain.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



Simon Ravn @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> Got it! And so far it seems to be an amazing library for sure with a lot of different uses - love the pre stereo mixes!
> 
> I wanted to see how well it can be used for layering, to add legato + details/intimacy to existing libraries, so I did a short test of a passage from "E.T." where I layered SABLE on top of Spitfires bespoke strings:
> 
> http://www.simonravn.com/media/SR-Spitfire-ET.mp3 (full mix)
> 
> 
> If I have one thing that is nagging me, it is that the 2nd or 3rd dynamic layer of the violins longs has a very metallic, "nonvib" sound to it (I tried avoid using it so much in this mockup for the same reason - so I try to keep "below" that layer) - when you get to the loudest layer(s) it gets fine again. It's just this mp layer that seems to have too little vibrato in some registers - at least for my taste/use here. It happens from the 2nd E to Bb then it gets better. It seems to come from just one of the instruments...? This is with vibrato turned way up btw - it isn't as bad when vibrato is turned down (but then you - obviously - don't get any vibrato at all).
> 
> Anyway, if that could be looked into it would be great And thanks for making this library - it is a great addition to my string arsenal for certain.



Nice Simon - anyway to get that same clip with NO Sable (just so we can A/B it's contribution to the overall.) No worries if you are too swamped.


----------



## 667

jamwerks @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See guys, i was the first one to question 7 mike perspectives but now that we have it, i wish it was the case across the whole line...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is way the "curve" that SF will hopefully throw us with the upcoming Solo strings would be (instead of augmenting the current SS), doing exactly as Sable (same mic's, same arts, same everything), but with 5 solo instruments. _-)
Click to expand...

I would buy this.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

i noticed paul had an issue with ram or cpu in the video.

is sable going to perform better with more ram? or is it nothing to do with ram but a cpu issue only?


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Andy B @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Graham Keitch @ Fri Feb 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the vids, I can see you have created all-in-one instruments, which is clearly a prerequisite, so I just need confirmation that you can change arts with a controller please.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham,
> 
> I can confirm that Blake's just added this functionality to the patch (and he'll be implementing backwards into Alb1/2/3). In Sable you can map any CC to switch between articulations.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...



Thanks Spitfire team - I can see this has been implemented which is great news for those of us working with notation tools. 

Ok, so cc32 has been nominated as the default choice but I'm not understanding how this works fully. :oops: Another library I use has a table that specifies the value that has to be assigned to the controller to trigger each articulation but I don't see anything in the manual that covers this. In Finale, I simply add the instruction 'pizz' or 'arco' to the score and these instructions activate the corresponding values for cc32 to trigger the pizz or arco samples.

Any help will be gratefully received. I'm not at my music PC this afternoon so can't adopt my usual trial and error approach to get an answer!

Thanks, Graham


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



George Caplan @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> i noticed paul had an issue with ram or cpu in the video.
> 
> is sable going to perform better with more ram? or is it nothing to do with ram but a cpu issue only?



Hi George,

Two reasons:

1 - I'm a complete slag and want to have every mic running all the time

2 - logic is rubbish and has that terrible thing where when a track is in record you can only use one core. 

Hope that clarifies!!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



logic is rubbish and has that terrible thing where when a track is in record you can only use one core.
Hope that clarifies!!
Cheers said:


> +1
> 
> Cubase I'm coming back home mama, it's been 10 painful years away and a whole heap load of lost work but I need your autosaving love (that is if PT11 doesn't finally do it for us all!).
> 
> Paul do we have rather a tasty new demo from Rohan Stevenson?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Pedro Camacho @ 14/2/2013 said:


> It might be just me but when I see a string library with "Heroic Legato"'s, "Dramatic Legato"'s, "[name_a_film] Legato" I know there is something really wrong about it.



It's just you. Adagio, if that's what you're referring to, is an excellent, gorgeous library. I couldn't give a rat's ass what the programmers call their strings if they sound as good as those.


----------



## givemenoughrope

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Cubase I'm coming back home mama



ha, this cracked me up...probably b/c i've said the american equivalent which included many four-letter words directed towards Logic...

keep those demos coming!


----------



## Graham Keitch

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Pedro Camacho @ 14/2/2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be just me but when I see a string library with "Heroic Legato"'s, "Dramatic Legato"'s, "[name_a_film] Legato" I know there is something really wrong about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just you. Adagio, if that's what you're referring to, is an excellent, gorgeous library. I couldn't give a rat's ass what the programmers call their strings if they sound as good as those.
Click to expand...


Don't agree with you Ned. I loaded up Adagio yesterday to play with alongside Sable and immediately encountered duff notes (Adagio Violins v1.1). I played with Sable for about an hour and didn't encounter any serious issues - and it had only been relesed a few days. Ofcourse the names given to certain patches is unimportant - but a poor product is an unhappy state of affairs.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

A new demo from our good friend Rohan Stevenson of this fair county.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sables_Shades_RH.mp3[/mp3]

Enjoy! :D


----------



## Synesthesia

We will be releasing the v1.1 maintenance update the first week of March. Among a load of tweaks this will include some new functionality.

More news to follow.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Graham Keitch @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Thanks Spitfire team - I can see this has been implemented which is great news for those of us working with notation tools.
> 
> Ok, so cc32 has been nominated as the default choice but I'm not understanding how this works fully. :oops: Another library I use has a table that specifies the value that has to be assigned to the controller to trigger each articulation but I don't see anything in the manual that covers this. In Finale, I simply add the instruction 'pizz' or 'arco' to the score and these instructions activate the corresponding values for cc32 to trigger the pizz or arco samples.
> 
> Any help will be gratefully received. I'm not at my music PC this afternoon so can't adopt my usual trial and error approach to get an answer!
> 
> Thanks, Graham



Hi Graham - 

The way that Sable works with this is that it divides CC32 between the number of articulations. For example, if a patch has 4 articulations then the cc values:

1-32 would activate artic 1
33-64 artic 2
65-96 artic 3
97-127 artic 4.

If this isn't to our users preference, we can investigate making it completely customisable for 1.1 using the articulation mapping tool. 

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



Synesthesia @ 15th February 2013 said:


> A new demo from our good friend Rohan Stevenson of this fair county.
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sables_Shades_RH.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Enjoy! :D



Wow! Impressive.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



George Caplan @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> i noticed paul had an issue with ram or cpu in the video.
> 
> is sable going to perform better with more ram? or is it nothing to do with ram but a cpu issue only?



Hi George - 

A slightly less tongue in cheek answer!




> is sable going to perform better with more ram? or is it nothing to do with ram but a cpu issue only?



A larger Kontakt buffer may help reduce CPU/disk stress and would in turn use up more memory. 

Its important to note that Sable is doing absolutely nothing more intensive than anything else we've released (Solo strings, Albion, Percussion, etc.) functionality-wise.

It will be the increased disk streaming (mainly from more dynamic layers on longs and vib/NV) that will be pushing the disk and CPU a little more. The single biggest upgrade I can recommend to anyone with Sable is to invest in a fast SSD drive (same for all Spitfire products).

Hope that helps! I probably didn't need to keep freezing everything but the popping and clicking from the Logic CPU issue was bugging the hell out of me.

Cheers!

Paul

:D


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



Synesthesia @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> A new demo from our good friend Rohan Stevenson of this fair county.
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sables_Shades_RH.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Enjoy! :D




Nice writing and use of samples. Quick question - is there an 'overall' verb for glue on this or just various room mics (a bit heavy on 'room' for this size of ensemble - but for sure, to each his/her own). Just curious. Again, wonderful demo Rohan.


----------



## dcoscina

Nice demo from Rohan. Awfully nice to hear motivic imitative counterpoint. I wish more composers would employ this form of counterpoint. Its lends itself to a lot of continuity in a piece.

Like the driving rhythmic element without any drums. Yes, it can be done.


----------



## Dan Stearn

Wow, another amazing demo and fantastic composition. I agree about the motivic counterpoint, really great stuff.. and all this without violas, basses and second violins!


----------



## twtech

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 3*

it would be great if you could include con sordino legato patches in Vol 3.


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 3*



twtech @ 15.2.2013 said:


> it would be great if you could include con sordino legato patches in Vol 3.



Check out the draft patch list for Vol. 3 on the first page of this topic.


----------



## Simon Ravn

Beautiful demo!


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*

[quote="Synesthesia @ Fri Feb 15, 2013 10]

Hope that helps! I probably didn't need to keep freezing everything but the popping and clicking from the Logic CPU issue was bugging the hell out of me.

Cheers!

Paul

:D[/quote]

alright. will you stick with using logic in the future?


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! FIRST LEGATO WALKTHROUGH!*



Synesthesia @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> A new demo from our good friend Rohan Stevenson of this fair county.
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sables_Shades_RH.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Enjoy! :D



Nice!


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Synesthesia @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Hi Graham -
> 
> The way that Sable works with this is that it divides CC32 between the number of articulations. For example, if a patch has 4 articulations then the cc values:
> 
> 1-32 would activate artic 1
> 33-64 artic 2
> 65-96 artic 3
> 97-127 artic 4.
> 
> If this isn't to our users preference, we can investigate making it completely customisable for 1.1 using the articulation mapping tool.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



Cheers Paul, that works well! o-[][]-o 

Can the three different legato options also be assigned to a cc so that you can go from gliss to fingered to bow without relying on key pressure? I see this is already achievable with keyswitches so assigning a cc would remove the overhead of having to load three separate instances. This would also be a great step forward for Solo Strings - again for those of us that use notation. 

Anyway, 'tis Friday - you guys deserve a good night out!

Regards, Graham


----------



## zacnelson

I too would be interested to know if Rohan used any additional reverb on his demo?

I really appreciated Rohan's tasteful use of the different legato transitions in appropriate places. Overall, his use of dynamics and articulations in a lively way helped make a very repetitive piece of music come to life most effectively


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

I bought Sable today, and have been very happily noodling around with it for 30 minutes. Outstanding. Congratulations on making such a beautiful instrument. And thank you! o-[][]-o


----------



## stevenson-again

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Hi guys - yeah I used a little reverb as a glue.

The line up was 3 violins, 2 celli. They were set up as individual artics in kontakt in a bank so I could switch them using program changes, and also so I could tweak the individual levels for the relative volumes and mic levels. They played from 5 tracks in logic set up to look like a score.

I ended up using no close mics, about half way up for the trees, 3/4s for the ambients, and all of the outriggers, although some artics varied if I was trying to get them sit back a bit more or bring out detail.

I did not use any cc7 in the mix at all. I just set the faders for the volume and did everything with cc1 and velocity. But I did fiddle for a long while to decide on the best mic combinations, and the levels for the individual articulations.

Also I did not use any eq whatsoever. Everything is pure Sable the way it was recorded. I used nearly every artic except the trems and the sords.

I had a problem with one of the instruments crapping out which I couldn't pin down. So in the end I had to move it to another kontakt instance. I don't think that was a Sable issue, but I noticed other people mentioning it so I thought I would too. I had the template loaded on my PC (which would easily handle the requirements for Sable) and piped to logic just as a stereo pair.

And that's it. Pretty damn good library if you ask me. A bunch of things are now possible you couldn't do (adequately) before this came out. I don't know if any of you guys know the Prokofiev Quintet, for Strings and winds, but the violin part has some of the feathered spiccs (albeit a bit more agressive than in Sable) which I have always thought was an awesome effect. Get yer grunge on.

It's a great concept too - to gear up with detailed effects you can reach for if you just want go a bit mad. And what a sound!


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



stevenson-again @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> ............. set up to look like a score.



What? Paul has some manuscript paper if you ask him (or at least he did have for his earlier demo). :wink: 

Great demo 

o=?


----------



## twtech

Synesthesia @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> We will be releasing the v1.1 maintenance update the first week of March. Among a load of tweaks this will include some new functionality.



I know this can already be customised to the user's liking, but wouldn't it be great if the round robin reset keys would be consistent in all libraries? e.g.
hi string RR reset starts from C0
Low string RR reset starts from F5


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Paul, Andy - it might be a stupid question, but how can I change the range of keys used for articulation choices in SABLE? In Spitfire Percussion you used C0-.... which is pretty much standard in most libraries I have, but it seems to be different in SABLE....?


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Simon Ravn @ 16th February 2013 said:


> Paul, Andy - it might be a stupid question, but how can I change the range of keys used for articulation choices in SABLE? In Spitfire Percussion you used C0-.... which is pretty much standard in most libraries I have, but it seems to be different in SABLE....?



That reminds me, I have problems with keyswitching between articulations. I can only keyswitch between the shorts. I can't access the legato or longs with keyswitches. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Hicks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Hi all,

From Rohan demo, I can hear in the violins some fast passages D G Bb sounding like storng detaché, especially between the melody is coming in.
I would liek to know if it has been done using the legato patches or staccato ones. Because it doesn't sound like stac and it is one of the best sounding detaché notes I have ever heard on strings.
I would buy Sable primary for this articulations. 
So could you detail how you made it?

I tried this morning using Lass but staccato sounds like staccato and legato sounds doesn't have enough attack.
So I am wondering maybe he staccato in Sable are long enough too make them sound like détaché?

EDIT: Reading the manual, I can see there is a bow legato. I guess it was this one which has been used. Can you confirm?


----------



## danielcartisano

The things I would do to get this... Unmentionable things...


----------



## jules

danielcartisano @ Sat Feb 16 said:


> The things I would do to get this... Unmentionable things...


A paypal transfer ? :wink:


----------



## George Caplan

danielcartisano @ Sat Feb 16 said:


> The things I would do to get this... Unmentionable things...



knowingly eat a whole horse?


----------



## Graham Keitch

George Caplan @ Sat Feb 16 said:


> danielcartisano @ Sat Feb 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The things I would do to get this... Unmentionable things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knowingly eat a whole horse?
Click to expand...


..or a 'beef'burger from Tesco!

:roll:


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Simon Ravn @ Sat Feb 16 said:


> Paul, Andy - it might be a stupid question, but how can I change the range of keys used for articulation choices in SABLE? In Spitfire Percussion you used C0-.... which is pretty much standard in most libraries I have, but it seems to be different in SABLE....?



Hi Simon,

Just click and drag the little keys symbol bottom left, drag it left and right to move the key switches as a block. 

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## windshore

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

I try not to post demos any more but in this case I just wanted to test out the expressiveness of this lib & thought it might be helpful. This starts with Cello Flaut and V1 CS (remember CS is not a legato patch btw) Oh - and pizz Cellos

The 2nd half moves to V1 Legato and Cello sustained. I used no extra verb on the strings.

http://windshoremusic.com/demos/dark_morning2stvln.mp3


----------



## TSU

Quick test. Reverb - Spaces by East West.
(Link are outdated and was deleted. Sorry.)


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Stan: that sounds very organic. Since I also own Spaces: which impulse did you use please?


----------



## TSU

Sid Francis, thank you for listening. I've used Berlin Church A TS FR 2.2s. I think it is very similar to Lyndhurst Hall response.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Thank you so much. Good to know, I will try it out. Only worked with the Hamburg cathedral up to now...


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Are each of the download options complete and independent of each other? So if I want to just download the stereo mixes initially, they would work without having the standard mics installed. Is that correct?


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi JT - 

That's correct. 

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Graham Keitch @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Synesthesia @ Fri Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham -
> 
> The way that Sable works with this is that it divides CC32 between the number of articulations. For example, if a patch has 4 articulations then the cc values:
> 
> 1-32 would activate artic 1
> 33-64 artic 2
> 65-96 artic 3
> 97-127 artic 4.
> 
> If this isn't to our users preference, we can investigate making it completely customisable for 1.1 using the articulation mapping tool.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Paul, that works well! o-[][]-o
> 
> Can the three different legato options also be assigned to a cc so that you can go from gliss to fingered to bow without relying on key pressure? I see this is already achievable with keyswitches so assigning a cc would remove the overhead of notation users having to load three separate instances. This would also be a great step forward for Solo Strings - again for those of us that use notation.
Click to expand...



Hi Paul, apologies for bumping my own post but several people (potential customers!!) have asked if I know the answer to this yet. It's the last step in making Sabel (and Solo Strings) completely notation friendly! :D 

Cheers, Graham


----------



## Pedro Camacho

I just want to say I finished downloading and tried a few patches.

I am stunned. Amazing.

I am having some issues with Continuata Downloader, I think.
The final stuff is missing samples (perhaps on of the zips was not unpacked?)
Anyway trying again.

Bottom line, the sound is fantastic... Just stunning, glad I bought the 3 vols at once!


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Manual...page 5 (Under DRIVES). "The library will eventually take up to 5-6 Gig on your hard drive" 

Really??


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Graham Keitch @ Tue Feb 19 said:


> Graham Keitch @ Fri Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Fri Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham -
> 
> The way that Sable works with this is that it divides CC32 between the number of articulations. For example, if a patch has 4 articulations then the cc values:
> 
> 1-32 would activate artic 1
> 33-64 artic 2
> 65-96 artic 3
> 97-127 artic 4.
> 
> If this isn't to our users preference, we can investigate making it completely customisable for 1.1 using the articulation mapping tool.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Paul, that works well! o-[][]-o
> 
> Can the three different legato options also be assigned to a cc so that you can go from gliss to fingered to bow without relying on key pressure? I see this is already achievable with keyswitches so assigning a cc would remove the overhead of notation users having to load three separate instances. This would also be a great step forward for Solo Strings - again for those of us that use notation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul, apologies for bumping my own post but several people (potential customers!!) have asked if I know the answer to this yet. It's the last step in making Sabel (and Solo Strings) completely notation friendly! :D
> 
> Cheers, Graham
Click to expand...


Thanks Graham!

In the 1.1 update you can control bow type with CC63. It's locked to that CC -- for technical reasons we can't make that user assignable.

But its in there!

All the best,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

Pedro Camacho @ Tue Feb 19 said:


> I just want to say I finished downloading and tried a few patches.
> 
> I am stunned. Amazing.
> 
> I am having some issues with Continuata Downloader, I think.
> The final stuff is missing samples (perhaps on of the zips was not unpacked?)
> Anyway trying again.
> 
> Bottom line, the sound is fantastic... Just stunning, glad I bought the 3 vols at once!



Thanks Pedro!!

We are pretty happy with how its coming together. I can't wait until we have vols 2 and 3 out, you are going to love it!

Cheers,

Paul


Oh -- btw let me know (support email) what you are missing -- I can save you redownloading, I'll just let you know which zip you need.


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 --FIRST VIDEO WALKTHRUS!*



Synesthesia @ Tue Feb 19 said:


> In the 1.1 update you can control bow type with CC63. It's locked to that CC -- for technical reasons we can't make that user assignable.
> 
> But its in there!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Paul



Proper job! 

Thanks, Graham


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Paul,

I've just had Sable Vol. 1 for a few hours now and am loving it! Great job. I really love the all in one patch. When Vol. 3 is released with the extended articulations, will there be a way to use these additional articulations together with the all in one? I'd love to be able to trigger these articulations from the all in one.

JT


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Can anybody compare the sound from the Loegria 1/2 section low strings legato patch to Sable (legato also)? I love the mad and heartwrenching quality of that patch in its high register and would love to get more of it.

Better yet, can anybody record a quick comparison between Loegria 1/2 and the Sable cello legato playing the same line (something like the Luke Force theme maybe).

Thanks!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Just for your info the Albion 1/2 low patch will have double the numbers of players as Sable, off the top of my head 3xCellos 3xViolas, so timbrally will be v different.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



british_bpm @ Wed Feb 20 said:


> Just for your info the Albion 1/2 low patch will have double the numbers of players as Sable, off the top of my head 3xCellos 3xViolas, so timbrally will be v different.



Ah! Thanks for the info, I've been meaning to email you about the exact number of players in the Loegria patches. I always thought I heard Violas too, but I also thought the Strings Lo Patches in Albion 1 and 2 were designed to be Cb+Vc. Not so it seems, explaining the warm timbre in the high registers!

Utilizing Vol2 of Sable, it seems you should be able to be able to match the amount of players. There's lots of lovely expression and vibrato in the Loegria patch though and what I heard of Sable so far is maybe a big lighter on the MV.


----------



## Pedro Camacho

Synesthesia @ Tue Feb 19 said:


> I can't wait until we have vols 2 and 3 out, you are going to love it!



o-[][]-o 



Synesthesia @ Tue Feb 19 said:


> Oh -- btw let me know (support email) what you are missing -- I can save you redownloading, I'll just let you know which zip you need.



Thanks but I redownloaded and now all is fine. GREAT work!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



JT @ Wed Feb 20 said:


> Paul,
> 
> I've just had Sable Vol. 1 for a few hours now and am loving it! Great job. I really love the all in one patch. When Vol. 3 is released with the extended articulations, will there be a way to use these additional articulations together with the all in one? I'd love to be able to trigger these articulations from the all in one.
> 
> JT



Yes - these will be available to the vol 3 owners.

Thanks for the kind comments!

Paul


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Hello Paul and Co - just looking through the patch list, and I just realised I don't understand the different categories of patches, could you clarify?

There are main patches, economical brushes, individual brushes and then other brushes (including overlays for other libraries). I've looked on the website and the manual, no doubt I missed the explanation - could you explain the differences between these? Thanks.


----------



## FriFlo

Economical brushes are mostly combining one kind of articulations in a keyswitch instrument (e.g. short notes - spicc, stacc, pizz, col legno, ...).
Individual brushes are just one artic per patch (legato, spicc, stacc, etc).
None of these contain any new samples or offer anything different, though! They are just different kinds of combination, depending on how you like your layout (keyswitch vs individual patches). One exception is the time machine short notes, where the length of the notes can be tweaked.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

One can move the keyswitches in the main patches (for example) by using the little keyboard icon. That's great because it means on an 88 keyboard one can move them up into the playable range, and still have room for the violins. However, it appears that the three special keyswitches (e.g. A0 for portamento) do not move as well, meaning that it's easy to go over top of them with the main keyswitches. So my question is: how do I move the special keyswitches? Is it simply a matter of using MIDI learn and assigning them to other keys, or is there another way?


PS: As with Iceni, I ran into difficulties again when trying to batch resave using Kontakt 5 as a plug-in. I solved it by using Kontakt in stand-alone mode, but still had to eventually do one or two sub sub folders individually. Trying to do them all at once would crash Kontakt when it was near the end of the celli. Spitfire libraries are the only ones with which I've had these problems. I did report it to Support with Iceni, but never heard back re. a possible reason. This is NOT a major issue, since I was eventually successful, but it would still be interesting at some point to learn why this occurs. I batch resaved BWW again the other day. It's over 50GB and it went without a hitch...as expected.

PPS: Anybody notice yet how fabulous Sable sounds?  

PPPS: Finally...when you hit one of those Am violin trills, does anyone else get the sudden urge to then play the old "Mission Impossible" theme?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Re. the Am trill, not as much as when I hit the Am trill on the BML flutes alpha..... whoops let that one slip!


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Noooooooo you already have all my money!


----------



## Synesthesia

Did you say Flutes or xxxxx Christian?

:D

(don't want to give the whole game away..!)


----------



## Guy Rowland

FriFlo @ Wed Feb 20 said:


> Economical brushes are mostly combining one kind of articulations in a keyswitch instrument (e.g. short notes - spicc, stacc, pizz, col legno, ...).
> Individual brushes are just one artic per patch (legato, spicc, stacc, etc).
> None of these contain any new samples or offer anything different, though! They are just different kinds of combination, depending on how you like your layout (keyswitch vs individual patches). One exception is the time machine short notes, where the length of the notes can be tweaked.



Ah, thanks FriFlo, get it now - so in their articulation list, the main patches are just violins and cellos, and the long list beneath are the different keyswitches. All makes sense now, except the overlays. The intended use is obvious I guess... is it just with the matching keyswitches of the relevant library or something?

EDIT - just listening again, those are absolutely fabulous demos on the site. Paul's and Rohan's I'm especially fond of, such great sound and composition. Those shorts in Rohan's... exceptional.

EDIT2 - Woods... interesting, all the recent woods libs have been solo instruments, haven't they?


----------



## TSU

Finally! The commercial Woodwinds section from Spitfire Audio!


----------



## HDJK

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> Re. the Am trill, not as much as when I hit the Am trill on the BML flutes alpha..... whoops let that one slip!



What?!!! You guys are killing me!



Oh wait, my wife is already doing this for you :D 

But seriously, I haven't even extracted the files of Sable 1 to my PC slave yet and already you're talking Woodwinds. And let's not forget HZ Percussion... Ahhhhhhh



Synesthesia @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> Did you say Flutes or xxxxx Christian?
> 
> :D
> 
> (don't want to give the whole game away..!)



And the xxxxx stands for brass I take it....


----------



## jgarciaserra

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

I'm afraid that woodwinds have been already recorded... if not, PLEASE, can I come in at AIR?
I could travel to London from Mallorca exclusively for that! o/~ :lol:


----------



## jamwerks

Great news for the WW's. Gonna have to start a wishlist thread for the brass !


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Ooer look what's just gone up on the SA website:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-horn-section-volume-1

and....

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-flute-consort-volume-1


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> Ooer look what's just gone up on the SA website:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-horn-section-volume-1
> 
> and....
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-flute-consort-volume-1




>8o This is an optical illusion - it can't be true! Please tell me I'm only dreaming or something....


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Being edited as we speak.... They sound great!


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

I can't believe my eyes, really !! Fantastic news !!!

BTW, you have listed lots of articulations with mutes (something that only Westgate has done so far). Do you really mean muted or stopped?


(little edit done)

=o _-) =o _-) =o


----------



## mark812

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> Ooer look what's just gone up on the SA website:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-horn-section-volume-1
> 
> and....
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-flute-consort-volume-1



Whoa!


----------



## HDJK

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



mark812 @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> Whoa!



Indeed :D


----------



## krisol11

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



british_bpm @ 21st February 2013 said:


> Ooer look what's just gone up on the SA website:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-horn-section-volume-1
> 
> and....
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-flute-consort-volume-1



=o =o


----------



## Ed

Oh my could these finally be the woodwinds I've been looking for? I knew holding off for years would pay off eventually. If anyone can get the sound I like its SF.

And I am amazed at how you can record and produce all these libraries in such a short time frame, and I thought the Tonehammer teams were productive


----------



## TSU

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Amazing! Can't wait...


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Wow - you guys are certainly not resting on your laurels


----------



## jules

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Omg... My beloved wallet, rest in peace...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Time to hustle up more gigs! _-)


----------



## handz

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> Ooer look what's just gone up on the SA website:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-horn-section-volume-1
> 
> and....
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-flute-consort-volume-1



Now finally this is something really interesting!

(of course it will only be good with Ed´s seal of approval)


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



handz @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> (of course it will only be good with Ed´s seal of approval)



Now now Handz, SF's products are pretty much always great and must buy's. They've given me some of the coolest sounds I've ever had. See, if you remember, I wasn't the one saying I cant see a use for Sable outside concert music. You remember who *was *saying that? Hmm.


----------



## handz

And I still do not see it - I did not heard any demo so far that would convice me that the Sable is as good as the positive debate is around it, high registers sound very thin and "metalic" to me and legato in fast passages in those registers bit clumsy. Nothing what we do not had before. Lots of stuff in there, well recorder and executed for sure - but still have same problems as all other String libs with the essentials. 

Waiting to that demo that shows how great these strings are in something no others can do (and no, not in some chamber like setting) Buying quite expensive large lib just for "fill" seems odd to me, LASS have small sections too and in ost of the cases as a fill it is totally all rgith.


----------



## Ed

Thanks for saying that Handz for all to see . So its not just only suitable for concert music, you also think parts of it just dont sound good. Just glad we can extablish what you really think.

Now, lets get back to the woodwinds and brass, how do you have time to record and edit all this stuff??


----------



## handz

"Thanks for saying that Handz for all to see "

An what? All "hype" I see so far is only about how the lib "itself" is good after some playing with it itself, not any real experience about its usefulness. And Im certaninly not alone who do not like high registers sound in it. (well like in most of other small ensemble libs)


Listen to "Wildflower" demo and if you really think that that high strings at beggining soudns good than we really have no point in debating, lower registers are beautiful but those high notes sound artifical.


BTW how could I miss your transformation on top expert on everything here including string legatos and woodwinds, I thought you are spending all time with chit chatting in forums.


----------



## Ed

Just replying Handz to your _"(of course it will only be good with Ed´s seal of approval)"_ sarcastic troll. Others can make of it what they will.

o[])


----------



## handz

Yes Ed, I was sarcastic, sorry to offend your trollishness.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

say handz do you do a lot of live recording and playing with string ensembles?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Dudes.

I think we're in danger of really turning VI-C into a ghost town if we keep creating this smouldering handbag of negativity..... Maybe we should start checking our egos in at the door, and allowing different people to report their opinions and guidance without the same squeaky wheels continuing to attack months of development and hard work because it doesn't suit their needs, taste, wants or expectations. All comments logged, all feedback listened to, I am currently doing a demo that some people may go..... "Oh I seeeeeeee!!' but until then can we let some other people populate these threads too please.

Love to all....

Christian x


----------



## HDJK

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

^^ Well said


----------



## handz

George Caplan @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> say handz do you do a lot of live recording and playing with string ensembles?



I believe you also review a movie after you seen it and you are not a movie director, to review sound you do not need to be music engineer or orchestra player... 

I visit orchestral concerts often (there were times when I was visiting my local orchestra concerts every week) and listen to Orchestral recordings daily. 

Im not here to bash lib or developer, just being a bit alergic on Eds sarcastic or negative comments everywhere and then quite "hyping" comments elswhere where I dont see so big reason for it personaly - and he must immediately start a fight all the time.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Hanz, i think it is time you let go.
We all know by now that you don't like the sound.
This is really tiring.
The fact that so many composers have praised the library shoould tell you that there must be something there that you don't hear and leave it at that...

and Ed, do us a favor and restrain from proding on.
Thanks


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Just sayin'

As a developer I become less inclined to share cheeky little leaks like the one I shared 16 or 17 posts ago when 8 or 9 of the posts since are taken up by two people going at each other.... I don't know about anyone else but I used to come here to get away from my kids! Share some findings, share some news, get some feedback listen to the consensus..... 

May have to start looking elsewhere for likeminded people....


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

I have my credit card at the ready for horns and flutes.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> May have to start looking elsewhere for likeminded people....


Make no mistake, you're here in the right place.

I just listened to the "Wildflower" demo, and the beginning does sound to me like what 4 violins playing that high do sound like. 14 violins would of course sound warmer up there, but that would be another library.

On the performance front, the two consecutive attacks at 17" could use a RR (or change of one of the arts) if I were at the baton.

Sound-wise it's really fantastic to my ears.


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Really curious where you go with Brass and Winds. I'm currently quite happy with my existing brass/winds libraries so it's going to take something special to make me drop another $1-2k on more.... but I said the same about Sable until I actually heard it and knew as soon as I did I would have to buy the whole bundle! 

Also, please ignore the ranting-- it's unfortunate but like all things will burn itself out or move on to another topic eventually. Look how many people were enthused at the idea of more Spitfire BML sound! Also there's always the ban and report buttons :-o

Hopefully mods will just delete the arguing posts and we can move on.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

whats also forgotten is that as far as i can tell spitfire tend to do a lot of updates and change things for the better over time. so v1 means not much.
another thing that seems to have missed a few braincells even though its been mooted time and again is that this is 4 violins and 3 cellos only at this time. 4 violins and 3 cellos.
when you add in 2nd violins and violas plus basses then i think you can start a really interesting discussion.

dont know much about brass but an observation of woodwinds thus far makes me wonder if room ambience and placement is really a good idea. maybe so. but all the baked woodwinds so far while being good have a hard time to this listeners ears in cutting it with vsl woodwinds. an anomaly because you would think they would work in the same way as all other orchestral samples that have ambience and placement. where they really score is when you use something like virtual sound stage and try reverb techniques a la gabriels video. but by the by. 
looking forward to hearing.


----------



## handz

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> The fact that so many composers have praised the library shoould tell you that there must be something there that you don't hear and leave it at that...



Patrick every library is praised and "hated" by many composers everywhere. VI is very specific comunity of people (not so many really posts into forums). 

Im really starting to be a bit tired from "only postive mood or nothing" VI is currently in - reminds me Northernsounds a lot which is a shame. and posts like "Hopefully mods will just delete the arguing posts and we can move on." are just joke.


----------



## Synesthesia

Yes Handz, but do you understand that this constant negativity is actually exhausting to read?

There aren't actually many devs who are still active on here, and I mean active in the sense of posting, answering questions in detail, and responding to suggestions.

Not that many of our customers are on here, its actually a very small percentage. However for those that are, we have always enjoyed interacting with them.

But when it gets to the point that we are spending an inordinate amount of time trying to help people, or explain things, thats fine if we get the idea that people are listening to us rather than just enjoying having an argument for the sake of it.

At that point, I start to understand why so many developers gradually back out.

I get that you don't like the sound. Thats absolutely fine. But why keep on posting about it again and again, its getting really tiring.

I am a very positive and patient person, I work hard - we all do at Spitfire, we make tools that we want to use as composers. But I'm getting to the stage where I'm not enjoying the participation here as much, and thats a real shame. I've been a member here for nearly 10 years.

i don't really know what else to say. Its spoiling things for the majority of the users on here.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

in my old environment that kind of negativity would have gotten your ass fired in a googleplex. it is tiring and generally masks an underlying ulterior reason.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

a) Not only do developers not appreciate the negativity and petty bickering, your customers and other forum respondents don't either. No one is suggesting every comment needs to be positive, or we should all have one opinion only, but constructive criticism is an option to consider.

b) If this isn't a thread where a moderator needs to step in, issue warnings and clean it up, I don't what would be.

c) PLEASE, Paul and Christian, don't even consider leaving the VI community and moving away from contributing here. There are so many of us who appreciate everything you do, support your efforts and welcome your enormous contributions to this forum and our music. So, please, keep that in mind and don't let a few people influence any decision.

d) Now can, we please get back to discussing "Sable" in a more mature manner? Looking forward to the update.

e) Suggestion: When appropriate, perhaps start a new thread about flutes, horns etc., so this thread can continue to focus on Sable.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



handz @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Feb 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that so many composers have praised the library shoould tell you that there must be something there that you don't hear and leave it at that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick every library is praised and "hated" by many composers everywhere. VI is very specific comunity of people (not so many really posts into forums).
> 
> Im really starting to be a bit tired from "only postive mood or nothing" VI is currently in - reminds me Northernsounds a lot which is a shame. and posts like "Hopefully mods will just delete the arguing posts and we can move on." are just joke.
Click to expand...


You are getting tired?!
We are giving both you and Ed a chance to retire gracefully from this thread and you keep harping at it.
I don't moderate this specific forum topic, but keep coming back with the same argument once more and i'll make sure that we don't hear from you for a while (and that goes for you too Ed...)


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Any word on new Youtube demos yet? I am pretty close to pulling the trigger, but I do want to hear a bit more legato demo work.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Enyak @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> Any word on new Youtube demos yet? I am pretty close to pulling the trigger, but I do want to hear a bit more legato demo work.



Paul responded to that exact thing earlier today in another thread:

"Just a note.. by the time we release v1.1 (in around 1 week) we will have spent about 2 weeks working on the legatos among other stuff.

Its one of those things that while you are programming it all sounds great, when you start using it you notice a few tweaks that you need to make. You just have to write with it, then the ideas for good tweaks pop out.

Just wanted to put that out there! I'll try and get some more leg demos up before we hit the offer deadline but I'm working hard of Albion v4 at the mo."


----------



## Mike Connelly

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-flute-consort-volume-1



I see you guys are planning alto flute for volume 2, please consider bass flute as well, even if it isn't as deeply sampled as regular flute. And I'm ecstatic to see falls listed for both horns and flutes.

Looks like horns are all one purchase, not split into volumes?


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

The new libs look great, but I'd like to see sampled crescendos and dynamic expressions, especially for the Horns.


----------



## Arbee

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

To be fair, my reading of this thread was that the issue wasn't specifically about Sable at all in reality, and Ed did take it off to a separate thread.

In terms of "only positive mood or nothing" I have to confess I'm just a little bit with Handz on this. When the support and encouragement reaches fever pitch on any product I do get a little uneasy in the stomach. One reason is the risk that by fanning enthusiasm into such a frenzy, an otherwise great developer can suffer badly if the tide turns for any reason. I believe there is a lot of merit in letting a product speak for itself. In addition, I've probably been in the business world too long and learned too much about sales and marketing using social media. This is after all an independent forum and even though the debate gets fierce at times, it gives some balance that fence-sitters like me find very useful.

.


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

they don't stop... they just don't stop until all of us are broke... completely broke :D


----------



## jgarciaserra

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

From Spitfire Audio Website:
"Enjoy the wistful beauty of the solo flute, or the beautiful choral quality of our section of 2, want more, add back in the solo for 3 players, or* Albion 1's bonus flute* woodwind patch for a complete choir!"

mmm...I've missed something... or it'll be on the update?

Spitfire Guys, I think you're very talented composers (great demos and music) but your samples are _-) 

Can we suppose that BML will cover all the orchestra?

Thanks for your work.


----------



## mark812

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



jgarciaserra @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> From Spitfire Audio Website:
> "Enjoy the wistful beauty of the solo flute, or the beautiful choral quality of our section of 2, want more, add back in the solo for 3 players, or* Albion 1's bonus flute* woodwind patch for a complete choir!"
> 
> mmm...I've missed something... or it'll be on the update?



I noticed that too. >8o


----------



## johnnyt

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Wow. I'm really loving the delicate sound of Sable. Now this is the kind of library I've been waiting for. Hurry up April...I need those violas!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

A few observations, speaking as a long-time member, not so much as a moderator:

- no one is forcing you, the reader/member to respond to posts that you deem silly/wasteful. That goes for developers as well. It's your call if you want to spend hours proving a point that only one or two people are arguing against. I don't want to insinuate anything against any members in particular, but the old adage, 'don't feed the troll' comes to mind.

- time and time again, I've seen developers get upset over the negative comments of, say, 2 % of the posts, while 98% are super positive. Waste of energy, IMHO.

- if you don't like the way a thread is (d)evolving, you can help by posting comments that are more constructive, useful, positive. Drown out the fluff with strong stuff.

- users with no problems, tend to post a lot less often that those with issues.

- Developers who decide to engage less on this forum are missing out on a free opportunity to keep their work in the spotlight, to give their instruments a human face.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Clearly there will be no more music recorded at Air because Spitfire bought the place for good!

So... with the whole modular thing going on, why didn't you split all Instruments in seperate Volumes? Like VSL did? o=?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

I don't understand the question, we have split it into detailed modules so that people can build their own custom libraries to suit their own needs...


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

I like this modular structure. Although I plan on getting it all, budget wise, it allows monthly or bimonthly payments.

While I'm at it, a few wishes.... :mrgreen: 

Glad you're doing the Altos flute, I'd love the E-flat Clarinet also. Trombone wise both tenor & base chromatically down to B-flat (so supossing they both have the F attachment). Hope you'll have the basics also for the muted tuba, and I'd love also to have a complete tenor tuba.

You might consider doing one Volumn III that would add trills/tremolos from a minor 3rd to a perfect 5th for each instrument in the WW section (minus maybe the bass instruments).

Cheers, /\~O


----------



## Pedro Camacho

Synesthesia @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> i don't really know what else to say. Its spoiling things for the majority of the users on here.



I agree with Paul.
I only post very rarely and my VI-Control usage is 99% "see first post only and ignore the rest".
For some reason I saw these messages and it deeply puzzles me.

I have a really large experience with real orchestra (conducting myself) and I can tell you Sable is (for me) like a dream come true on strings.

If any of you "don't like the sound" of Sable, then perhaps you don't like chamber string orchestra, which is fine but not Sable's fault.


One thing I always do when I hear people complaining on a product is to also hear their own music (website, soundcloud etc.) and mockup realism skill. I am sorry to say but it is usually self explanatory.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I used to come here to get away from my kids! Share some findings, share some news, get some feedback listen to the consensus.....
> 
> May have to start looking elsewhere for likeminded people....



Awww, no you don't!

You know damn well that your input, communication and efforts made here are very much appreciated by the vast majority of users and potential customers.

Now go and spend some time with your kids instead of getting upset over some ____ you know what I mean.

Just sayin... o-[][]-o


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Just a suggestion concerning pricing.

While I find your current model very good, perhaps now is the time to add some more options?

See, what I mean is this, take sable Vol 1-3, once the introduction period is over, say one missed it for xyz reasons, it would be a cool thing to be able to spare some by ordering whole bundles at a later stage.

I for one can not justify these expenses at the moment, as much as I would love to, I simply can not, but it is likely that I can by the end of summer, but then the 30% offer long has expired.

Then I want to buy all three in one strike and more, like HZ Albion 3 and Solo Strings. Perhaps consider some bundle pricings for such bulk purchases after the introductionary period expired.

Just a thought....

Best
Georg


----------



## FriFlo

As you spitfire guys seem to be collecting input for updates ... here I go:

The problem with libraries with room information and dynamics via mod wheel is, the room does not follow the dynamics of the player immediately. E.g.: When you rise dynamics to the max and quickly pull it down to pp, the room should still reverberate the fff sample during the pp for a few seconds. Of course, you can partly fix this with reverb, but it is not the point of such a library with many mic positions to use the close mics and put a ton of reverb on top of it, is it? 
I guess, this could easily get fixed by scripting for the case, you just hit a new note in pp (Mod wheel down). The note off could trigger a release with the volume being unaffected by mod wheel. More complicated is the case, where you just pull down the mod wheel during one note. Maybe something like this: A script determines, what how fast the mod wheel is being pulled down and how drastically. If a certain threshold is reached, the script sends a release sample with slight attack of the ff - note ... just pretending here!!! :-D


----------



## FriFlo

P.S.: this would be great for SF percussion timpani (or other drums and cymbals) rolls, too! That is, where I first noticed that problem.


----------



## Arbee

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

I've been trying to find the demos in this thread among the noise but lost a bit of patience trawling the pages. Can we start this thread again just with demos?  

In particular, with most of the demos I see and hear (of Albion as well), the close mics never seem to feature heavily. Even when used it seems to be "whoa, better bring those close mics down a bit". I'm trying to imagine Spitfire within a small to medium studio/room context but struggling to hear it, can anyone help? I do appreciate this is possibly not really where the strength of these libraries are aimed as they sound deliciously rich and warm in their normal context.

Thanks


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Arbee @ Fri Feb 22 said:


> I've been trying to find the demos...


http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-vol-1


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

On a side note, any news on when the rest of the mics will be ready for download?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Ooh, just had a thought, interleaved 5.1WAV demos, download them, pan LrLrLr and you've got three stereo tracks, then you'd be able to mix different mic positions yourself! possible idea for the future?

We also have a YouTube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/spitfireaudiollp


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Oh, and all the demos are on the top of the thread!!


----------



## Arbee

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Thanks, I saw the walkthroughs at the front and did at one stage find the four other demos (all very, very nice btw) but lost which page they were on. Just listened again on the Spitfire site. 

Just to be clear about what I'm asking, it's really about the ability to use this section for an "in your face" sound. The size of the Sable ensemble is exactly my kind of thing. For example, with Spitfire percussion I tend to use the close mics much more predominantly than I see and hear usually on your demos. I generally see something like (mic levels) 70%, 100%, 100%, 0-100% where I'd like to hear something like 100%, 80%, 40%, 0%. I know, my OCD is showing :oops: sorry!

.


----------



## HDJK

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



british_bpm @ Fri Feb 22 said:


> Ooh, just had a thought, interleaved 5.1WAV demos, download them, pan LrLrLr and you've got three stereo tracks, then you'd be able to mix different mic positions yourself! possible idea for the future?
> 
> We also have a YouTube channel:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/spitfireaudiollp



That would be awesome!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Well the up front is there in a number of different ways, we have two close mics, the coles is particularly nice as it rounds off the harshness you're likely to get with most close mics, we also have a stereo array, so this is in front of the band not above it, so you can fiddle with a mixture of close and stereo before even venturing into classical land. There is also the "Fine" mix by Jake Jackson that is designed for "pop" use. 

For me I think the different mics will enable you to use Sable for pretty much any application save possibly a totally exposed string band say on a source cue, string band in a small restaurant, I think you wont get a picture match for that. The hall is always there and this is especially apparent when switching from say the longs in the close mics to the shorts, which stimulate the hall a lot more.

Hope this is of help.

Best.

C.


----------



## Arbee

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Thanks, it does help a lot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG-B6asxxO4 - some beautiful writing in this by the way o/~ 

-


----------



## matolen

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Whats sounding great about the horns is the flexiblity in ensemble buiding without losing detail...1,2,3,4,6,8...


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Couldn't help it and pulled the trigger on the Sable bundle.

First impression of the Cello: This has exactly the same delicate, warm tone as the Loegria patches. The vibrato sounds lovely. There's nothing clinic or tinny about the sound, it's just intimate and full of detail.

Now to whip up some demos.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Also, a bit of a crime to release this without the violas!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Thanks, we'll get a thread up for those bad boys once we've finished writing our copy. We just wanted to leak it early so people new that buying into Sable was part of a much much larger picture... we've already booked players for beyond Horns and Flutes, due to record in March!


----------



## Inductance

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



jgarciaserra @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> From Spitfire Audio Website:
> "Enjoy the wistful beauty of the solo flute, or the beautiful choral quality of our section of 2, want more, add back in the solo for 3 players, or* Albion 1's bonus flute* woodwind patch for a complete choir!"
> 
> mmm...I've missed something... or it'll be on the update?



Hm, I think they might be referring to the 2 flute patch... as opposed to the flute and piccolo patch. Or maybe the flute/piccolo is the "bonus" patch, hm...


----------



## reid

Pedro Camacho @ 22nd February said:


> One thing I always do when I hear people complaining on a product is to also hear their own music (website, soundcloud etc.) and mockup realism skill. I am sorry to say but it is usually self explanatory.



That hits the nail on the head, Pedro - definitely a few people on here who talk the talk but in no way walk the walk... 

I've been using Sable a fair bit on a current project, and have found the flautando longs and legato cello to be particularly useful. Very glad that there are guys like the Spitfire team out there who keep pushing the bleeding edge of sample development.


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

For some reason, the first thing I wanted to play when trying the Sable legatos for the first time was the New Line Cinema logo theme. So here it is:

http://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/new- ... re/s-fJck1

Violins and Cello are Sable, Bass is Albion I.

Chris


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Tyderian @ Sat Feb 23 said:


> For some reason, the first thing I wanted to play when trying the Sable legatos for the first time was the New Line Cinema logo theme. So here it is:



Beautiful Chris!

EDIT: 
To compare: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qF1obmtx8
I think it shows off how nice and nimble the legatos are.


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Thanks Ed!


----------



## FriFlo

I think, this is actually something that would deserve some attention. Well, always a subjective POW, but ... do really no of you guys find that unnatural in wet sample libraries? To me, this is the most ear-catching thing ... not meant to diminish the great Sable. I just generally wonder, if this could be improved or if you just have to live with it, when you want to use a wet library!?



FriFlo @ Fri Feb 22 said:


> As you spitfire guys seem to be collecting input for updates ... here I go:
> 
> The problem with libraries with room information and dynamics via mod wheel is, the room does not follow the dynamics of the player immediately. E.g.: When you rise dynamics to the max and quickly pull it down to pp, the room should still reverberate the fff sample during the pp for a few seconds. Of course, you can partly fix this with reverb, but it is not the point of such a library with many mic positions to use the close mics and put a ton of reverb on top of it, is it?
> I guess, this could easily get fixed by scripting for the case, you just hit a new note in pp (Mod wheel down). The note off could trigger a release with the volume being unaffected by mod wheel. More complicated is the case, where you just pull down the mod wheel during one note. Maybe something like this: A script determines, what how fast the mod wheel is being pulled down and how drastically. If a certain threshold is reached, the script sends a release sample with slight attack of the ff - note ... just pretending here!!! :-D





> P.S.: this would be great for SF percussion timpani (or other drums and cymbals) rolls, too! That is, where I first noticed that problem.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Yes, this is a very relevant suggestion that could significantly improve all libraries that offer a mike perspective including room/hall reflections... 
:idea:


----------



## Ed

Yea I'd be interested in seeing some tests to see if FriFlo's suggestion would work, as Patrick says it would really improve all libraries recorded in an ambient space. SF uses its space more than other libraries I find so it would benefit the most if someone can figure it out


----------



## Guy Rowland

Another +1 to FriFlo's idea - very clever, in theory... rather than on/off, maybe the volume of the release could be affected by cc1 speed (might be over-complicated)?


----------



## Stephen Baysted

You guys crack me up. Get back to work :D


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Tyderian @ Sat Feb 23 said:


> For some reason, the first thing I wanted to play when trying the Sable legatos for the first time was the New Line Cinema logo theme. So here it is:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/new- ... re/s-fJck1
> 
> Violins and Cello are Sable, Bass is Albion I.
> 
> Chris



Beautiful! Sounds heavily EQ-ed though, is it? Is the whole thing a mock up? If so, the percussion and WW sounds great too. Can you elaborate on what was used?


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Enyak @ Sat Feb 23 said:


> Beautiful! Sounds heavily EQ-ed though, is it? Is the whole thing a mock up? If so, the percussion and WW sounds great too. Can you elaborate on what was used?



Thanks Enyak! No EQ was used on Sable, just some EastWest Spaces (Berlin Church A 4.8s). Woodwinds and bass are Albion 1, brass is Cinebrass and percussion is Spitfire.

Chris


----------



## zacnelson

Great job Chris (as always, your mock-ups are consistently excellent). I think that New Line Cinema mockup is the best advertisement for Sable that I've heard so far (which is not a criticism of the other demos!!)


----------



## Tyderian

zacnelson @ Sat Feb 23 said:


> Great job Chris (as always, your mock-ups are consistently excellent). I think that New Line Cinema mockup is the best advertisement for Sable that I've heard so far (which is not a criticism of the other demos!!)



Many thanks Zac! All I can say is that Spitfire create some truly inspiring tools.


----------



## Windle

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Tyderian @ Sat Feb 23 said:


> For some reason, the first thing I wanted to play when trying the Sable legatos for the first time was the New Line Cinema logo theme. So here it is:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/new- ... re/s-fJck1



Funny the things a new library can inspire!

It sounds good but the first two of the falling lines sounds almost dotted in their rhythm. Is this a playing thing, a composition thing or a sample response thing?

W.


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Ah, that's probably my fault as I didn't do it against the grid.

I have to say, the short notes in Sable are truly beautiful! I'm afraid I may have got carried away...

http://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/the- ... -invention

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F80636003&secret_url=false[/flash]

Sable + Albion I, Albion II


----------



## antoniopandrade

Guy Rowland @ Sat Feb 23 said:


> Another +1 to FriFlo's idea - very clever, in theory... rather than on/off, maybe the volume of the release could be affected by cc1 speed (might be over-complicated)?



If this could be implemented it would be life-changing. Imagine being able to do fp and quick decrescendos, as in negative accents? That's the kind of little detail that separates real thing from current sample libraries.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



> http://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/the-mother-of-invention


Wow.


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Tyderian @ Sun Feb 24 said:


> Ah, that's probably my fault as I didn't do it against the grid.
> 
> I have to say, the short notes in Sable are truly beautiful! I'm afraid I may have got carried away...
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/the- ... -invention
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F80636003&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> Sable + Albion I, Albion II



Your two demos just sold me on acquiring Sable. I was waiting to see how Sable interacted with Albion 1 and you have done a wonderful job!

Just sad that I have to wait for April to do so.


----------



## Dan Stearn

Wow, second demo sounds great Chris!


----------



## Windle

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Tyderian @ Sun Feb 24 said:


> Ah, that's probably my fault as I didn't do it against the grid.


Thanks for 'fessing up there! Any chance you could post the New Line piece a little more "exposed" to hear those legato lines clearly (and fix the rhythm)? Big ask, I know, but it's the legato patches that I'm least convinced about based on the demos to date.



Tyderian @ Sun Feb 24 said:


> I have to say, the short notes in Sable are truly beautiful! I'm afraid I may have got carried away...
> http://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/the- ... -invention


And right here is the best demo of Sable so far both compositionally (nice writing) and from a programming point of view (just lovely balances). Really great job.

Care to share a little more about how you did it, patches, resources, compromises?

Best,

W.


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Windle @ Sun Feb 24 said:


> Any chance you could post the New Line piece a little more "exposed" to hear those legato lines clearly (and fix the rhythm)? Big ask, I know, but it's the legato patches that I'm least convinced about based on the demos to date.



After watching Paul's video again, I realise I probably hadn't fully understood how velocity affects the legato types, so will be taking another look at that again in the next day or so. I do like the rosin-y sound at quiet volumes and they have a lovely vibrato.



Windle @ Sun Feb 24 said:


> And right here is the best demo of Sable so far both compositionally (nice writing) and from a programming point of view (just lovely balances). Really great job.



Very kind of you to say so, thank you! I've been waiting for more demos to appear myself, but really like Rohan's one. The main patches used were the shorts, which really sing in the AIR hall and are highly playable. I also used the legatos, pizz, sustains, col legnos and the odd Bartok pizz. Albion I for horns and bass, as well as Spitfire Percussion.

Chris


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

I've been meaning to post something Sable as well, so here's a short scribble with Sable in Rachel P.-mode just playing legato chords and some Spitfire Solo Strings on top:

Lakeside:
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/80676877[/flash]


----------



## johnnyt

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Enyak @ Mon Feb 25 said:


> I've been meaning to post something Sable as well, so here's a short scribble with Sable in Rachel P.-mode just playing legato chords and some Spitfire Solo Strings on top:
> 
> Lakeside:
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/80676877[/flash]



That's a lovely little demo Marc. A very delicate sound.


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Enyak @ Sun Feb 24 said:


> I've been meaning to post something Sable as well, so here's a short scribble with Sable in Rachel P.-mode just playing legato chords and some Spitfire Solo Strings on top



Very beautiful and delicate Marc, I can see I'm going to have to get Solo Strings at some point


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Tyderian @ Mon Feb 25 said:


> Very beautiful and delicate Marc, I can see I'm going to have to get Solo Strings at some point



Thanks Chris! Though on second listen I was probably a bit optimistic about skipping quantization. 

Really love your demos! Especially the short notes one is fantastic. Great work getting a really balanced sound with (more than) half the group still missing too!


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

have a little problem with the legatos... i hope i can explain that in english!

the cc1-dynamic has some kind of delay: when i play a note and turn the mod-wheel up very fast the note takes between a half and a whole second (time) to follow - means to reach it´s full level takes much more time than the midi data.
when i play a second legato note while the first is still in rising time there´s a big level up jump between this two notes.

so on every legato phrase starting with a crescendo (as most phrases does) and have the first note change faster than a quarter note in tempo 120 there is a big level jump from the first to the second note.

is it possible to avoid this jump... to get rid of this cc1-delay?


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

As some people seem to share my thoughts, I have thought about it a little more. The first idea of simply not affecting a release sample by mod-wheel, once the note off has been triggered should be something that can be done quite easily and should solve many problems regarding room sound following the dynamics in an unnatural way.
On the other hand, the script to figure out the speed of mod wheel being pushed down and relatively firing release samples with attack phase, might be a little complicated and occasionally lead to unwanted results. Therefore, here an easier alternative: such a release sample might be triggered for the currently active notes just by an empty key or a midi controller. This wouldn't affect CPU, as long as it is not needed and only put up the voice count by one sample per voice, when it gets used.



> I think, this is actually something that would deserve some attention. Well, always a subjective POW, but ... do really no of you guys find that unnatural in wet sample libraries? To me, this is the most ear-catching thing ... not meant to diminish the great Sable. I just generally wonder, if this could be improved or if you just have to live with it, when you want to use a wet library!?
> 
> FriFlo @ Fri Feb 22, 2013 4:37 am wrote:
> As you spitfire guys seem to be collecting input for updates ... here I go:
> 
> The problem with libraries with room information and dynamics via mod wheel is, the room does not follow the dynamics of the player immediately. E.g.: When you rise dynamics to the max and quickly pull it down to pp, the room should still reverberate the fff sample during the pp for a few seconds. Of course, you can partly fix this with reverb, but it is not the point of such a library with many mic positions to use the close mics and put a ton of reverb on top of it, is it?
> I guess, this could easily get fixed by scripting for the case, you just hit a new note in pp (Mod wheel down). The note off could trigger a release with the volume being unaffected by mod wheel. More complicated is the case, where you just pull down the mod wheel during one note. Maybe something like this: A script determines, what how fast the mod wheel is being pulled down and how drastically. If a certain threshold is reached, the script sends a release sample with slight attack of the ff - note ... just pretending here!!!
> 
> Quote:
> P.S.: this would be great for SF percussion timpani (or other drums and cymbals) rolls, too! That is, where I first noticed that problem.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Interested to hear other user's comments on Saxer's post.

FriFlo - I'm less keen on that tbh. I guess as a 2nd pass tweak it might have a little use, but I can see it being a little clumsy. But I see the problem - by the time a modwheel has come down quickly, it might be too late to trigger a release sample.

Here's a tweak on my idea - any reduction in a high CC level would immediately trigger the release sample, but initially at a zero level. Then the speed script dictates what happens next - if it detects fast cc1 motion - say >30 over a period of <.5s or something - it ramps up the level rapidly.

Wonder if there's a clever scripter out there that could write and test it as a proof of concept? Might not work, but only one way to find out. The whole issue of legato in ambient libraries is a tricky one, and I do think this idea has potential to offset one of the nasty side-effects.


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



> FriFlo - I'm less keen on that tbh. I guess as a 2nd pass tweak it might have a little use, but I can see it being a little clumsy. But I see the problem - by the time a modwheel has come down quickly, it might be too late to trigger a release sample.
> 
> Here's a tweak on my idea - any reduction in a high CC level would immediately trigger the release sample, but initially at a zero level. Then the speed script dictates what happens next - if it detects fast cc1 motion - say >30 over a period of <.5s or something - it ramps up the level rapidly.



Yes, i thought of something like that, too. But while it would certainly be more comfortable, I guess it would really cause a lot of extra voices being triggered, that might in the end make these patches unplayable, especially if all patches do that. Hence, my little work around ... 
The problem is, the script would have to be able to look into the future, if it was not to trigger a lot of unused 0db releases, which is obviously not possible ...
While triggering release samples manually is certainly only a work-around, it would IMO be a decent and easy method to achieve the same result with little extra editing/playing without any additional work load for your PC as long as you don't need it.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Well (and I guess we should move the conversation on / move it to a new thread unless someone here can actually test this), I'd have thought 1 velocity release triggers wouldn't be a big deal streaming-wise next to the several velocity layers all going at once, and Kontakt is pretty efficient in general. And unless you're really whacking that wheel up and down several times a second (!) the release triggers are finished after 2-3s, so they shouldn't build up too much.


----------



## Scrianinoff

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Saxer @ Mon 25 Feb said:


> have a little problem with the legatos... i hope i can explain that in english!
> 
> the cc1-dynamic has some kind of delay: when i play a note and turn the mod-wheel up very fast the note takes between a half and a whole second (time) to follow - means to reach it´s full level takes much more time than the midi data.
> when i play a second legato note while the first is still in rising time there´s a big level up jump between this two notes.
> 
> so on every legato phrase starting with a crescendo (as most phrases does) and have the first note change faster than a quarter note in tempo 120 there is a big level jump from the first to the second note.
> 
> is it possible to avoid this jump... to get rid of this cc1-delay?



Yes it's possible to avoid it, by making sure your CC1 curve doesn't break through the transition point to the next velocity layer, in this particular type of situation. For this type of very fast rises it's best to use the expression (CC11) curve. 

The CC1 implementation for the legato in Sable is what Spitfire calls "stepped-control", it means the velocity layers are not xfaded but switched on certain cc1 values. The switch has a transition time, that doesn't sound well in the situation you're describing, but that works and sounds surprisingly well in 'normal' situations. In fact it works so well, that lots of people are not even aware that Albion has always worked this way. Note that vibrato (cc21) in Sable's legatos works in exactly the same way. Good luck.


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Scrianinoff @ 25.2.2013 said:


> Saxer @ Mon 25 Feb said:
> 
> 
> 
> have a little problem with the legatos... i hope i can explain that in english!
> 
> the cc1-dynamic has some kind of delay: when i play a note and turn the mod-wheel up very fast the note takes between a half and a whole second (time) to follow - means to reach it´s full level takes much more time than the midi data.
> when i play a second legato note while the first is still in rising time there´s a big level up jump between this two notes.
> 
> so on every legato phrase starting with a crescendo (as most phrases does) and have the first note change faster than a quarter note in tempo 120 there is a big level jump from the first to the second note.
> 
> is it possible to avoid this jump... to get rid of this cc1-delay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's possible to avoid it, by making sure your CC1 curve doesn't break through the transition point to the next velocity layer, in this particular type of situation. For this type of very fast rises it's best to use the expression (CC11) curve.
> 
> The CC1 implementation for the legato in Sable is what Spitfire calls "stepped-control", it means the velocity layers are not xfaded but switched on certain cc1 values. The switch has a transition time, that doesn't sound well in the situation you're describing, but that works and sounds surprisingly well in 'normal' situations. In fact it works so well, that lots of people are not even aware that Albion has always worked this way. Note that vibrato (cc21) in Sable's legatos works in exactly the same way. Good luck.
Click to expand...


thanks for your answer! i´ll try to get used to cc11 for that!


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



Scrianinoff @ Mon Feb 25 said:


> Saxer @ Mon 25 Feb said:
> 
> 
> 
> have a little problem with the legatos... i hope i can explain that in english!
> 
> the cc1-dynamic has some kind of delay: when i play a note and turn the mod-wheel up very fast the note takes between a half and a whole second (time) to follow - means to reach it´s full level takes much more time than the midi data.
> when i play a second legato note while the first is still in rising time there´s a big level up jump between this two notes.
> 
> so on every legato phrase starting with a crescendo (as most phrases does) and have the first note change faster than a quarter note in tempo 120 there is a big level jump from the first to the second note.
> 
> is it possible to avoid this jump... to get rid of this cc1-delay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's possible to avoid it, by making sure your CC1 curve doesn't break through the transition point to the next velocity layer, in this particular type of situation. For this type of very fast rises it's best to use the expression (CC11) curve.
> 
> The CC1 implementation for the legato in Sable is what Spitfire calls "stepped-control", it means the velocity layers are not xfaded but switched on certain cc1 values. The switch has a transition time, that doesn't sound well in the situation you're describing, but that works and sounds surprisingly well in 'normal' situations. In fact it works so well, that lots of people are not even aware that Albion has always worked this way. Note that vibrato (cc21) in Sable's legatos works in exactly the same way. Good luck.
Click to expand...


I've noticed this, good to know how it works, thanks!
So, the vibrato in Sable isn't crossfaded? If so, nice!


----------



## Ed

What does everyone think of the "alt mics"? I really like them, for anyone thinking Sable sounds too clean and crisp these are great. With the mic choice you can get a ton of different mix options. I havent written with it yet but I expect you could make it sound like lots of your favourite recordings, they are quite different. Even if they seem like a ton of mics, these were worth it IMO. 

Can get that Thomas Newman sound quite well  Load up all the Alt mics sordino sustains and play over some TN soundtrack low to mid dynamics, lower vibrato a bit. Will be very interesting once we get the full section. The high notes especially amazing. PS, also doing this shows just how expressive and delicate the violins are.


----------



## stargazer

Ed @ Mon Feb 25 said:


> What does everyone think of the "alt mics"? I really like them, for anyone thinking Sable sounds too clean and crisp these are great. With the mic choice you can get a ton of different mix options.


I haven't bought Sable yet, but I liked the sound of the close ribbons. Heard it in one of the walkthroughs as far as I remember.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Thanks as always for the comments, and the fascinating discussion above... 

I also agree with you Ed on the mics, I've also tried putting different mixes up against Albion patches and am staggered at how well you can control the sound of the room.

*On another note the pound is getting a caning on the markets today because of our moody's downgrade, but it is rallying so buyers outside the UK are probably going to get the best rate of exchange today and tomorrow.*

Best.

C.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*



british_bpm @ Mon Feb 25 said:


> Thanks as always for the comments, and the fascinating discussion above...
> 
> I also agree with you Ed on the mics, I've also tried putting different mixes up against Albion patches and am staggered at how well you can control the sound of the room.
> 
> *On another note the pound is getting a caning on the markets today because of our moody's downgrade, but it is rallying so buyers outside the UK are probably going to get the best rate of exchange today and tomorrow.*
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.




Hoping and a wishing - still relatively stable - maybe tomorrow or even later today is will swing more.

(as of 9:37 MST) 

GBP/USD 1.5117 -0.0124 (-0.81%)


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

I played around with it yesterday and really liked the sound of full tree and ambience mics with a touch of gallery.

I really like the stage sound aswell. It's quite different from the others and I think it could be a real winner when all strings, brass and winds are released.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Speaking of winds. How about those crescendos / sforzatos / dynamics? I am ok with the lack of sampled dynamic expressions in Strings, but for Horns especially I would like to have some samples with built-in expressions.


----------



## TeamLeader

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

What are you folks having for the installed size on vol 1 with both the main mics and the mixes installed? I am seeing 36+ GB. Is that correct?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! MORE MP3 DEMOS!*

Paul's done a rather excellent walkthrough demoing how to use Sable and Albion. Both to add definition to the large band in Albion arrangements and to add numbers to Sable arrangements:



Just listen as he dials in Loegria on the Flautando patch!!!

C.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*

I remember from a previous discussion that layering strings can be a very divisive topic, but I have to agree that layering Sable with Loegria / Albion works extremely natural. I can only second the "sounds like they were recorded together in the first place"-comment. Spitfire makes this even easier to dial in a perfect mixture with their 4 standard mic positions, which is a standard I'd love to see from more devs.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*

Looking forward to those molto vib patches from Vol3 btw. I am just a bit sad they won't be available as legato versions.


----------



## FriFlo

Guy Rowland @ Mon Feb 25 said:


> Well (and I guess we should move the conversation on / move it to a new thread unless someone here can actually test this), I'd have thought 1 velocity release triggers wouldn't be a big deal streaming-wise next to the several velocity layers all going at once, and Kontakt is pretty efficient in general. And unless you're really whacking that wheel up and down several times a second (!) the release triggers are finished after 2-3s, so they shouldn't build up too much.


Ok, I moved that topic over to Kontakt scripting, as I don't want to hijack this thread with a discussion, that has become more of a general wet library thing:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3684227

Feel free to join, if you care to ...


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*

Next time I'll know!

Every time I watch a video from Paul & Christian, the same damn thing happens...
... back to the SF site to see how much that would set me back. :oops:


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*

the alt mic positions arent available yet are they?


----------



## Mike Connelly

I got an email with download code for alt a few days ago. If you didn't get it I'd email them.


----------



## tdavilio

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*

Yeah I used an overlay patch last night with Loegria and it's pretty incredible. Very real to my ears. I used a con sord and trem.

Really glad I got Sable 1.

Tony


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*



George Caplan @ Tue Feb 26 said:


> the alt mic positions aren't available yet are they?



Downloaded and installed last weekend, so as Mike mentioned perhaps send them an e-mail, George.

I tried layering Sable yesterday and had great results even with CS2. So lots of options are available now.


----------



## givemenoughrope

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*

Nice layering video! Thanks!

Is there any point in layering the Solo Strings with Sable? Is that an idea or no?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*

Absolutely, I layer Solo Strings with masses of stuff, it has the effect of the principals "playing out" a biut more.

C.


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*



british_bpm @ Wed Feb 27 said:


> Absolutely, I layer Solo Strings with masses of stuff, it has the effect of the principals "playing out" a biut more.
> 
> C.


Downloaded Sable yesterday :D , and I tried this when I wanted more vibrato.
Will the molto espressivo articulation from Vol.3 be available in the unified patch in Vol.1?
If it's possible to make a smooth transition via the mod wheel, please make it available in the legato patch.


----------



## scientist

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*



givemenoughrope @ Tue Feb 26 said:


> Nice layering video! Thanks!
> 
> Is there any point in layering the Solo Strings with Sable? Is that an idea or no?



the only drawback is that solo strings legato is locked to the one mic mix, so if you're going for a closer sound it will probably add some unwanted air* to the mix. otherwise, they're a great way to add a little molto espressivo flair to duller strings.

i would kill for an update to solo strings that improves the nv-v patches and adds mic mixing. and by "kill for" i mean pay spitfire more money.

*ha!


----------



## HDJK

Mike Connelly @ Tue Feb 26 said:


> I got an email with download code for alt a few days ago. If you didn't get it I'd email them.



I got the email as well. But as a side note, have any of the early adopters received their voucher yet?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*

Vouchers will come at the end of the promo period. Expect them on the 2nd....


----------



## HDJK

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*



british_bpm @ Wed Feb 27 said:


> Vouchers will come at the end of the promo period. Expect them on the 2nd....



Cool, thanks :D


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*

i would kill for an update to solo strings that improves the nv-v patches and adds mic mixing. and by "kill for" i mean pay spitfire more money.

Same for me. I layer them underneath everything, and I MEAN everything, since I love the romantic vibrato. Only drawback: you have to accept the room since it will always shine through. My wish: The sable strings with the same amount of emotional vibrato. I wouldn´t even need to control it since I leave it always in for what I am doing. Just to have it with three or four players would be a dream.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*

Thank you too for BOTH the Albion 4 and Loegria 2 updates yesterday and today. One very simple and quick question. In the 'layering' video, you show a standard Albion patch combined with a Sable Albion Overlay patch. But now that Albion etc. have "Overlay" patches as well, do you recommend using overlay patches for both Sable and the other libraries, or do you suggest, for example, using an Sable Albion Overlay patch with a standard Albion patch??


----------



## Synesthesia

Either way Frank - they work happily both ways -- its just whichever you have programmed the main part in, you can then load the appropriate overlay to match that.

All the best!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

Sid - 

Molto vib coming in vol 3.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## gaz

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*

Hi Paul,

It's great to see these updates coming thick and fast! I've downloaded them but haven't had chance to install and test them out yet. Sorry if this has been discussed before but can you explain (or point me to) how the 'layered' patches differ from a regular patch?

Cheers!
Gari


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Gari,

They are basically set up so that the keyswitches line up for the common articulations.

You can of course reset these to put them wherever you wish, but the fact that the patch just has those common ones in helps make it simpler.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## playz123

Synesthesia @ Wed Feb 27 said:


> Either way Frank - they work happily both ways -- its just whichever you have programmed the main part in, you can then load the appropriate overlay to match that.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Paul



Thank you, Paul. And by the way, I just batch resaved _both_ the Albion 4 and Loegria 2 Instruments, using Kontakt as a plug-in in Cubase 7, and this time both processed flawlessly, without a hitch. Finally achieved 'resave' success again with Spitfire libraries! Yea.  Cheers!


----------



## Guy Rowland

Just checking with those who have the library - when loading my full v1 patch it hangs for 20s before it starts loading any of the articulations. i7 2600k K5.1, win 7 64 bit, SSD sample drive, preload buffer 18k, indentical behaviour in standalone and vst in Cubase. Is that normal or has something gone awry with my install do you think?


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*

Hi Guy - 

Have you batch resaved yet? I did a video here to show:




and you might want to watch this to show how to compile the other mic positions etc into one library:




Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Guy Rowland

Thanks Paul, I had batch saved, but I just figured it out as I'd had this with another library recently and the penny has just dropped. For some reason, sometimes when I install a new library, it comes up with the files encrypted on the HDD - sure enough, the folders were a telltale green in Win7. Kontakt copes with encrypted files, but they do massively slow down the loads. I needed to go into file explorer in the root of the library, right click properties, advanced, turn off encryption then Apply. It takes quite a long time for Windows to then sort it out, but it's a once-only process. It's chundering away de-encrypting in the background now, but very confident that it'll wake up much happier in the end!

Sorry for the false alarm - cheers.

EDIT - 1 hour later, and yup everything working silky smooth now. Just need to figure out why some stuff is coming up encrypted in the first place...


----------



## kb123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*

The green encryption thing happens to me when the archive was originally created on a Mac ... messes up my back up program too


----------



## Synesthesia

Here's a last demo before the offer window closes. This showcases the legatos -- we've been tweaking them as you know, and the first update will be out within the next week.

Andy Blaney -- "Crossing The Line"

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_CrossingTheLine_AB.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## jamwerks

Doesn't the intro offer end tomorrow the 1st?


----------



## synergy543

What's with the arpeggio in the 2nd RR of the con sordino above middle C? (about a second into the sustain) Its quite nice but not really where I want it.  

Hope a fix makes it into the update.

Oooh....Andy Blaney's demos is lovely!


----------



## Synesthesia

It does indeed.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*



kb123 @ Thu Feb 28 said:


> The green encryption thing happens to me when the archive was originally created on a Mac ... messes up my back up program too



Oh, THAT's what it is. Thanks KB.


----------



## zacnelson

Lovely demo by Andy.

And Guy, good on you for taking the plunge and buying Sable, and I'm sure you will be a valuable "quality control" resource as the library is refined over coming months with updates etc


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! ALBION OVERLAYS VIDEO!*



kb123 @ Thu Feb 28 said:


> The green encryption thing happens to me when the archive was originally created on a Mac ... messes up my back up program too


Hahaha oh man now I know why some libraries hang forever while waiting to load! Thanks!


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO -- :LAST DAY TO ORDER AT DISCOUNT!!*

Can't wait for Vol 2 and the start of BML brass and winds. Andys demo really makes me long for having the complete BML orchestra!


----------



## synapse21

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO -- :LAST DAY TO ORDER AT DISCOUNT!!*

I tried to resist, but BAM. Sable acquired.


----------



## Inductance

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO -- :LAST DAY TO ORDER AT DISCOUNT!!*

Bought! I am proud to be an early adopter. The library is downloading at home, and I'm looking forward to taking it for a test run tonight...


----------



## Guy Rowland

BL @ Fri Mar 01 said:


> So I am downloading it right now with the latest Connect installer, but for some reason the speed keeps shooting up to 17-20 Mbps and then restarting over. Is this a known issue?



I didn't have much success with Connect (it's often flaky for me for some reason). I ended up downloading using the manual links, and these were blisteringly fast. However, when I went for the alt mics later in the day, it then slowed to a crawl - I checked my connection and it was fine, so I think it was just a rush on due to the end of the promo period. I'll try again in another week or so.

I followed the instructions to then use Connect to install once all the parts were downloaded, but it kept hanging. So I ended up doing this manually as well - pretty tedious over 20+ parts, but not difficult. Once I'd then de-encrypted all the files, everything was fine.


----------



## Synesthesia

HI Chaps - 

If you do use manual links, please do use Connect to install (hold shift and the button goes red)

It will check the integrity of all the files before it actually assembles the library so it may take a while and it may look as if it has stalled. 

You have to be connected to the internet, as it retrieves some CRC info.

If it doesn't even start up, check you aren't trying to install to a protected volume (the startup disc) and that permissions are not at play.

Please don't try to manually assemble the library as I will never sleep again trying to help people who have assembled it incorrectly! :D


----------



## mpalenik

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO -- :LAST DAY TO ORDER AT DISCOUNT!!*

Loving Sable so far, but is there a reason most of the key switches are below the lowest note of the piano? It makes it hard to change articulations via keyboard.


----------



## synergy543

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO -- :LAST DAY TO ORDER AT DISCOUNT!!*



mpalenik @ Fri Mar 01 said:


> Loving Sable so far, but is there a reason most of the key switches are below the lowest note of the piano? It makes it hard to change articulations via keyboard.



Yes, I too wish they would default to an 88-key setting as I don't have my Bosendorfer MIDI keyboard yet.


----------



## hector

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO -- :LAST DAY TO ORDER AT DISCOUNT!!*



mpalenik @ Fri Mar 01 said:


> Loving Sable so far, but is there a reason most of the key switches are below the lowest note of the piano? It makes it hard to change articulations via keyboard.


You can drag the little keyboard icon left and right to move them anywhere. I think they're put where they are to fit in the other KS they have like RR reset and legato type


----------



## mpalenik

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO -- :LAST DAY TO ORDER AT DISCOUNT!!*



hector @ Fri Mar 01 said:


> mpalenik @ Fri Mar 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving Sable so far, but is there a reason most of the key switches are below the lowest note of the piano? It makes it hard to change articulations via keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> You can drag the little keyboard icon left and right to move them anywhere. I think they're put where they are to fit in the other KS they have like RR reset and legato type
Click to expand...


Thanks, I thought that little keyboard might have something to do with it, but I couldn't figure out how to get it to work. I also saw the other keyswitches, but they didn't seem to do anything, so I was confused.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO -- :LAST DAY TO ORDER AT DISCOUNT!!*

Superb demo Andy!


----------



## Guy Rowland

Synesthesia @ Fri Mar 01 said:


> HI Chaps -
> 
> If you do use manual links, please do use Connect to install (hold shift and the button goes red)
> 
> It will check the integrity of all the files before it actually assembles the library so it may take a while and it may look as if it has stalled.
> 
> You have to be connected to the internet, as it retrieves some CRC info.
> 
> If it doesn't even start up, check you aren't trying to install to a protected volume (the startup disc) and that permissions are not at play.
> 
> Please don't try to manually assemble the library as I will never sleep again trying to help people who have assembled it incorrectly! :D



Whoops! 

It consistently seemed to spend many minutes hanging on one early part, so I went for the manual install. The good news is that, apart from the encrypted files, no ill effects - everything seems to behave perfectly. I'll give the Connect install another go when I get all the alt mics downloaded.

EDIT - actually maybe I should check one thing. I've downloaded the stereo mixes so far, and the final folder size is 14.6gb. Is that correct? I only ask cos the website says it should be 8gb.


----------



## marmalade haze

I picked up Sable on the last discount day and very glad I did. I also have Albion I and Iceni.
Love the cello shorts, and the various mic options.


----------



## scientist

Guy Rowland @ Sat Mar 02 said:


> EDIT - actually maybe I should check one thing. I've downloaded the stereo mixes so far, and the final folder size is 14.6gb. Is that correct? I only ask cos the website says it should be 8gb.



i think i have everything downloaded and i'm at 50gb. main mics = 20gb. alt mics = 15gb. stereo mixes = 15gb. not sure if that is right.

i had issues with the installer as well...for alt and stereo, the downloads finished but the install never said "complete". everything seems to work except stereo mixes -> violins -> "V1.nki" and "V1 - economical short articulations.nki" are missing the samples and not able to reconnect. it's impossible to see what the missing file names are since the kontakt search window is too damn small. i'll try a 100% re-download and re-install of the stereo mixes to see if i can fix the issue.

other than that, sable sounds amazing and is incredibly easy to use.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Thanks scientist for that info, looks like I have it right. Heads up for the lovely Spitfire folks, looks like you need to amend the website - stereo mixes are 14.6gb, not 8gb. It's basically 5gb per mic position, isn't it?


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

On a Mac, the Samples folder for the Mixes shows 15.69 GB, while the download folder for all the mix files (still compacted) shows 15.47 GB. So yes the mixes are ca. 15 GB.


----------



## synergy543

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



playz123 @ Sat Mar 02 said:


> On a Mac, the Samples folder for the Mixes shows 15.69 GB, while the download folder for all the mix files (still compacted) shows 15.47 GB. So yes the mixes are ca. 15 GB.


On my mac, the ALT samples folder is 15.21G and the entire download folder says 14.98G so either I'm missing some things or there is a better indicator of what is a complete and successful download.

What concerns me, is that I recall the Connect downloader saying 99% on the left and 100% on the right. And yet, all the folders seemed to have expanded already so I didn't think much of it at the time.

I love what I got, but could I be missing something? How would I know?

(Or is happiness just relative?)


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Don't confuse the Alt mics with the Mix mics. We were discussing the latter.


----------



## synergy543

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



playz123 @ Sat Mar 02 said:


> Don't confuse the Alt mics with the Mix mics. We were discussing the latter.


Not sure what "Mix Mics" are. I didn't get that one (prolly stereo mixes?). What I have on my Mac:

Full Downloads (on 1.5T drive)
Spitfire BML301 Sable (Main Mics) 19.81G
Spitfire BML301 Sable (Stereo Mixes) 15.47G
Spitfire BML301 Sable ALT Mics 14.98G

Sample Folders (on 3T drive)
Samples alt mics 15.21G
Samples main mics 20.04G
Samples stereo mixes 15.69G

However, doesn't file size depends upon your hard disk size? So if you save it onto a 500G or 3T drive, isn't the file size different? I guess I could test it, but maybe someone knows?

Assuming the same files are different sizes on different drives, is there another indicator a complete download? Maybe not, other than counting individual file parts which would take forever. I guess I should have paid closer attention to the Connect indicators, though all seemed well at the time....and maybe it is?


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

A CRC checker is a pretty good way to confirm the files are good-- not quite 100% but good enough for our purposes. Assuming the watermarking doesn't result in unique CRC for each download, that is..


> So if you save it onto a 500G or 3T drive, isn't the file size different? I guess I could test it, but maybe someone knows?


No. File size is same. Well, it can get tricky based on block size the file system is using but for our purposes (generally large files and not a bunch of 4kb files or whatever) it's probably not going to matter. What you may be thinking about is the way that hard disk manufacturers advertise sizes vs how the OS counts it e.g. 1000 vs 1024 (which is why your 1.5TB drive only shows 1.3 or whatever GB)?


----------



## synergy543

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



667 @ Sat Mar 02 said:


> A CRC checker is a pretty good way to confirm the files are good-- not quite 100% but good enough for our purposes. Assuming the watermarking doesn't result in unique CRC for each download, that is..
> 
> 
> 
> So if you save it onto a 500G or 3T drive, isn't the file size different? I guess I could test it, but maybe someone knows?
> 
> 
> 
> No. File size is same. Well, it can get tricky based on block size the file system is using but for our purposes (generally large files and not a bunch of 4kb files or whatever) it's probably not going to matter. What you may be thinking about is the way that hard disk manufacturers advertise sizes vs how the OS counts it e.g. 1000 vs 1024 (which is why your 1.5TB drive only shows 1.3 or whatever GB)?
Click to expand...


Hmm...interesting. 

OK then, are my files the correct size or am I missing some?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Hi synergy,

May I suggest sending a support request through to spitfire? We can't offer support via these forums, try our ticketed system with the email provided in your registration email.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## synergy543

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



british_bpm @ Sun Mar 03 said:


> Hi synergy,
> 
> May I suggest sending a support request through to spitfire? We can't offer support via these forums, try our ticketed system with the email provided in your registration email.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.


Thanks Christian. Done. I've directed it towards Paul though as he suggested a method above to use Connect to check the CRC integrity of the downloads so that seems like a good way to go although I couldn't figure out how to do this with my existing download files so I'll await directions for a reply.


----------



## radec

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



synergy543 @ Sun Mar 03 said:


> Thanks Christian. Done. I've directed it towards Paul though as he suggested a method above to use Connect to check the CRC integrity of the downloads so that seems like a good way to go although I couldn't figure out how to do this with my existing download files so I'll await directions for a reply.


the way i normally check ive got everything is to batch resave the instruments folder. usually pops up anything missing or if any samples are corrupt


----------



## synergy543

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



radec @ Sun Mar 03 said:


> synergy543 @ Sun Mar 03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Christian. Done. I've directed it towards Paul though as he suggested a method above to use Connect to check the CRC integrity of the downloads so that seems like a good way to go although I couldn't figure out how to do this with my existing download files so I'll await directions for a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> the way i normally check ive got everything is to batch resave the instruments folder. usually pops up anything missing or if any samples are corrupt
Click to expand...

If content were actually missing, I don't think there is any way that batch re-save could know this. However, I have batch saved and had Kontakt 5 crash (for another library). So, Paul suggested batch re-saving by sub instrument folder and that seems to work very well, so for anyone else experiencing this issue you might give it a try.

Well, I've already submitted a ticket on the Sable download check so well see what they suggest. Although Paul's idea of using Connect to do a CRC check of downloads makes good sense to my inner engineer. Now if he can just explain how to re-link the files I've already downloaded to Connect, it give it a spin and check that I've got everything.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

I suspect that there are many others who don't know how to do that with Connect either, ....so perhaps it would be useful if Paul posted the procedure here as well?


----------



## scientist

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



synergy543 @ Sat Mar 02 said:


> What concerns me, is that I recall the Connect downloader saying 99% on the left and 100% on the right.



same here. the downloads complete, but connect fails to install correctly (my suspicion is that it has something to do with the copy protection/watermarking process). i've tried three complete DL attempts, the first resulted in corrupt instrument files that couldn't find samples even though they were in the correct location, second resulted in no instrument folder at all. the third i accidentally nested within the previous install which created another "Spitfire BML301 Sable Strings Vol 1 library" directory but actually seems to have worked, despite the fact that - yet again - the installer never reached 100%.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Looking forward to that update.  Right now the fingered legato (the second one) doesn't seem to match up to my expectations of "flow" when I play something in. It seems very "pausy" with the speed slider set to minimum and too cut off with the slider turned up.

So, I have fingered (2) and portamento (3) turned off completely until the update. Maybe I am just doing things wrong.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Hmm, maybe I have my legato names wrong. Is the (2) one "bowed"?

Anyway, can you talk a bit about the "Legato very fast extension" in Vol3? What kind of style would it be used for?

I tried doing a non-run figure with the existing Legatos like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVlXHHZfyQo

I got decent results (Sable fared better than other Strings libs!), but the transitions weren't quite rhytmic enough yet. I wonder if that Vol3 legato would help.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Enyak: you managed to switch off the unwanted legato styles? When I do this (I wanted to turn off portamento) these transitions are simply left out so I have "holes" in the sound. The other legato styles don´t take over . What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ed

Enyak i think Embertone's violin is better suited to that example, but would be awesome if Spitfire managed to make Sable sound as good. But Embertone is concentrating only on a single instrument so thats why its much more likely, or should be more likely, to sound better I guess


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Hi chaps - 

Andy B has just done a quick demo to show the existing detache bowing in vol 1 -- 

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_AB_Bowed_Demo.mp3[/mp3]

Enjoy!

Paul :D


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



Synesthesia @ Wed Mar 13 said:


> Hi chaps -
> 
> Andy B has just done a quick demo to show the existing detache bowing in vol 1 --
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_AB_Bowed_Demo.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Paul :D




Paul - which patch and art used mostly (fingered, BC, etc.)? Thanks for the info


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



Rob Elliott @ Wed Mar 13 said:


> Synesthesia @ Wed Mar 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi chaps -
> 
> Andy B has just done a quick demo to show the existing detache bowing in vol 1 --
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_AB_Bowed_Demo.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Paul :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul - which patch and art used mostly (fingered, BC, etc.)? Thanks for the info
Click to expand...


The only intervals in the piece are the detached (what we call bowed) intervals and it's just two patches, the legato vlns and celli.

They've been a bit overlooked so I thought a demo might bring them to public attention.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Any tricks up your sleeve for "single repeated note" transition sampling?


----------



## Synesthesia

Oh yes.

:D


----------



## lahdeedah

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Wow. That demo would probably have sold me on Sable in the pre-order period, wish I had a time machine now. ~o)


----------



## zacnelson

My Mac has time machine...


----------



## lucky909091

As a new owner of all Albions and the Sable Full Bundle I have some unusal non-technical question to the developers:

Please could you tell me what is the meaning of

a) ALBION
b) LOEGRIA
c) ICENI
d) SABLE

The most interesting question to me is the translation of "Sable" because in German it is a "Zobel" which means a "fur animal", a kind of "marten".


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

I've noticed something though I'm not sure if it has already been mentioned. I find the violin spiccatos to have great response in terms of velocity and volume, but I find the celli spiccs to be a bit difficult to handle. They seem to play very quiet for most of the velocity range and then drastically increase in volume at the end.


----------



## Saxer

lucky909091 @ 14.3.2013 said:


> As a new owner of all Albions and the Sable Full Bundle I have some unusal non-technical question to the developers:
> 
> Please could you tell me what is the meaning of
> 
> a) ALBION
> b) LOEGRIA
> c) ICENI
> d) SABLE
> 
> The most interesting question to me is the translation of "Sable" because in German it is a "Zobel" which means a "fur animal", a kind of "marten".


just poetic names for the sample libraries... just have a look

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/products-browse-all

und zobel ist der pinsel für feinzeichnungen... feinstes haar eben. dafür ist die library mit der kleinen streicherbetzung gut... im gegensatz zu den anderen libraries, die eher den breiten pinselstrich machen.

sorry folks for the little german excursion!


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Stupid me thought our English chap friends at Spitfire shifted into marketing mode after a few pints to come up with product names, and as it turns out, they're real romanic poets at heart ! 8)


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Completely unrelated... but:
Whatever happened to the crumhorn release?


----------



## lucky909091

Hey Saxer, many thanks.


----------



## TSU

Great demo, Andy! Thank you.


----------



## lucky909091

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



scientist @ Sun 03 Mar said:


> synergy543 @ Sat Mar 02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What concerns me, is that I recall the Connect downloader saying 99% on the left and 100% on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same here. the downloads complete, but connect fails to install correctly (my suspicion is that it has something to do with the copy protection/watermarking process). i've tried three complete DL attempts, the first resulted in corrupt instrument files that couldn't find samples even though they were in the correct location, second resulted in no instrument folder at all. the third i accidentally nested within the previous install which created another "Spitfire BML301 Sable Strings Vol 1 library" directory but actually seems to have worked, despite the fact that - yet again - the installer never reached 100%.
Click to expand...


I had the same problem with the downloader and when I used some Sable programs Kontakt was looking for missing samples.

But I could solve all the problems. First I re-downloaded the whole library (alt. mics).
Again, the downloader stopped at 99 % but I ignored that.
Then I unzipped the files with 7zip and told 7zip to overwrite all existing files.

Then I put the files into the right folders and made a batch-resave within Kontakt for the whole library.
Now everything is working fine.


----------



## FredrikJonasson

lucky909091 @ Thu Mar 14 said:


> Please could you tell me what is the meaning of
> 
> a) ALBION
> b) LOEGRIA
> c) ICENI
> d) SABLE



I've wondered the same. They do have a slightly (well not so slightly..) nationalistic feel to their products I'm afraid. Is the company named after the airship?


----------



## mark812

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Albion
Loegria
Iceni
http://www.tienda-medieval.com/3396-7093-large_default/sable-espanol-con-gavilanes.jpg (Sable)


----------



## FriFlo

FredrikJonasson @ Wed Mar 20 said:


> lucky909091 @ Thu Mar 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please could you tell me what is the meaning of
> 
> a) ALBION
> b) LOEGRIA
> c) ICENI
> d) SABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've wondered the same. They do have a slightly (well not so slightly..) nationalistic feel to their products I'm afraid. Is the company named after the airship?
Click to expand...


Yeah, those "British greatness" promo lines got on my nerves as well. Still bought them, but I prefer the viennese way to promote their samples (which I also buy).


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

In defence of spitfire and in response to these recent posts I would strongly defend ourselves as not being nationalists at all! It's a particularly ugly strain to the human condition. We are culturally patriotic, are proud of our heritage and in promoting this rich strain of artistic experience are eager to provide context. Other than that it is very much a tongue in cheek embrace of the attitudes towards music that this country has often shown, who was it who said "the British know nothing about music they just like the noise it makes".... I am very much of that camp!

Albion - an area of south east England a state of mind and a place of legend created by the knights Templar centring around southwark on south London.

loegria - the welsh name for England

Iceni - the tribe ruled by boedecia, an angry blue faced bunch by all account.

sable - a fine haired animal used to make the finest most valuable brushes for painting.

C. X


----------



## Chriss Ons

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



british_bpm @ Wed 20 Mar said:


> the tribe ruled by boedecia, an angry blue faced bunch by all account.



Wait a minute... so this board was named _boedecia_ at some point? When did that change?


----------



## procreative

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

No need to apologise Christian. Whats wrong to be proud of being British?

Every other nation has celebratory days and pride in their nation. The minute the British do it somehow its being arrogant or worse fascist.

Why do the Brits do so badly in the Eurovision? Mainly because we are the country everyone loves to hate. But yet its the country many would choose to come and live in.

Why? Because we are actually pretty tolerant and generous!

So don't be embarrassed to celebrate Britishness. There is nothing sinister or arrogant in celebrating this. The French do this all the time, so do the Germans!

And anyway your products are undeniably British. Grand but also quirky and flawed but in a beautiful way. A refreshing take on cinematic sampling.

Everyone needs some kind of branding, otherwise why do they call it Vienna Symphonic Library and not "Austrian Dudes Who Sample"? Because Vienna is evocative with the grand romantic orchestral period and that helps sell the product.


----------



## MacQ

Sable is used for paint-brushes, eh? I guess Siberian Weasel didn't have quite the same ring to it ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberian_weasel



It all sounds great, by the way. I'm always impressed by what you manage to crank out so quickly!


----------



## FredrikJonasson

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



procreative @ Wed Mar 20 said:


> So don't be embarrassed to celebrate Britishness. There is nothing sinister or arrogant in celebrating this. The French do this all the time, so do the Germans!



I happen to believe that most, if not all, forms of patriotism is bad and hinder humans to actually keep developing and create a world with less conflict. Even if the guys at Spitfire would be intellectual and aware I think it's an example of promoting that takes one step back. Imagine seeing this sort in your daily life where you live, it would probably have some impact on you. And if these aren't times to look out for suspicious patriotism/nationalism, which are? With right-wing extremists around Europe on the march, I got a bit cautious since some things are more important than virtual instruments, music and companies and the question about the names has been raised before and hasn't got an answer until now from what I've seen, but I could be wrong. Would still be interested where Spitfire comes from  But the question is not what but more _why_. 

However, I did not intend to hijack the thread. 

Looking forward to the woodwinds!


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Oh come on Fredrik, don't you enjoy giving the Finns a good beating in hockey? 

Joking aside, let's not make this commercial announcement topic about politics.


----------



## FredrikJonasson

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



Resoded @ Thu Mar 21 said:


> Oh come on Fredrik, don't you enjoy giving the Finns a good beating in hockey?
> 
> Joking aside, let's not make this commercial announcement topic about politics.



In fact, I`m looking forward to tomorrows football game between Sweden and irela
nd. But yeah as I said I don`t want to transform this thread. At least for now


----------



## FredrikJonasson

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



Resoded @ Thu Mar 21 said:


> Oh come on Fredrik, don't you enjoy giving the Finns a good beating in hockey?
> 
> Joking aside, let's not make this commercial announcement topic about politics.



In fact, I`m looking forward to tomorrows football game between Sweden and irela
nd. But yeah as I said I don`t want to transform this thread. At least for now


----------



## procreative

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Before anyone misconstrues what I said, I am in no way saying British is either best or that I am some kind of mad nationalist.

Its just that I understand what they were trying to evoke with the themes and trying to position themselves as a British take on sampling as opposed to the Hollywood approach.

The only name that might be unfortunate for some is Spitfire as we all know this is named after a certain WW2 aircraft.

But if you look for offence you will most certainly find it in anything. I mean a Weasel might find offence in their tail being used for brushes, and so might find the naming of instruments after this insulting.


----------



## HDJK

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Is there a rough time frame for the surround mixes available for download? I'd really like to hear what you guys came up with


----------



## procreative

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

By the way I have Sable and must say its really lovely, very inspiring and excellent to overlay on to other size sections. Its almost like a Divisi section for a larger group.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



HDJK @ Thu Mar 21 said:


> Is there a rough time frame for the surround mixes available for download? I'd really like to hear what you guys came up with



We're uploading the patches to our main servers as you speak, so soon soon!

Sable now fully recorded as of last week!

C.


----------



## FriFlo

FredrikJonasson @ Thu Mar 21 said:


> procreative @ Wed Mar 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So don't be embarrassed to celebrate Britishness. There is nothing sinister or arrogant in celebrating this. The French do this all the time, so do the Germans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happen to believe that most, if not all, forms of patriotism is bad and hinder humans to actually keep developing and create a world with less conflict. Even if the guys at Spitfire would be intellectual and aware I think it's an example of promoting that takes one step back. Imagine seeing this sort in your daily life where you live, it would probably have some impact on you. And if these aren't times to look out for suspicious patriotism/nationalism, which are? With right-wing extremists around Europe on the march, I got a bit cautious since some things are more important than virtual instruments, music and companies and the question about the names has been raised before and hasn't got an answer until now from what I've seen, but I could be wrong. Would still be interested where Spitfire comes from  But the question is not what but more _why_.
> 
> 
> However, I did not intend to hijack the thread.
> 
> Looking forward to the woodwinds!
Click to expand...


That is exactly how I think about it, too. While it seems to be part of the human nature to feel great (proud) about things achieved not by themselves (like their nation or their local football club), there is a thin line between this kind of harmless pride and a nationalistic tendency - especially when mixed with a certain sense of not being treated fairly.

However, I don't want to indoctrinate anyone about national pride. Everyone may treat this, as he chooses to, as long as it is this peaceful kind of pride. I merely said, I don't like it! I guess you will just have to accept that, as I accept your view as well ...

Peace!


----------



## Mike Connelly

If you guys really want to celebrate your britishness, how about a nice solo Eb alto horn as part of a future brass library? A little lyrical cornet to go along with the trumpets would be nice as well. You guys have already done a bit of euphonium and even sackbutt, so if anyone would do it, it would seem to be the spitfire chaps.

And by the way, if you guys picked the name Spitfire based on the definition "a person with a fierce temper", you may be about the least appropriately named company ever. In a good way.


----------



## lumcas

I just got Sable under my fingers - main mics samples (others still downloading) and came across this minor issue (only the second RR) - violin - long sordinos, listen to the second d:

http://youtu.be/sjOh_WxUwLM

But let me say what a stellar achievement this library is!!! Sound, playability, programming... it all leaves a smile on my face. I already own Albion I and II so I was kinda prepared soundwise, but this really is something special. Thank You Spitfire.


----------



## HDJK

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



british_bpm @ Thu Mar 21 said:


> HDJK @ Thu Mar 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a rough time frame for the surround mixes available for download? I'd really like to hear what you guys came up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're uploading the patches to our main servers as you speak, so soon soon!
> 
> Sable now fully recorded as of last week!
> 
> C.
Click to expand...


Awesome, thanks for the good news :D 

I'm really loving Sable so far, can't wait for the rest of the string section.


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

I think it's important people are aware that Spitfire is British. Our string warmth and recording environments are quite different from those in the States. o/~ 

And to be fair, product ranges that include 'LA' and 'HOLLYWOOD this that and the other' in their names and marketing blurb are no different! :wink: 

For me it is important to know I'm buying British, European (or in the case of Cinematic Strings) Australian with British connections because these are libraries I personally consider to be superior and trust.

Very much looking forward to the next releases of Sable.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



Graham Keitch @ Fri Mar 22 said:


> For me it is important to know I'm buying British, European (or in the case of Cinematic Strings) Australian with British connections because these are libraries I personally consider to be superior and trust.



I agree to an extent. However, I don't think that it is superior because it is Bristish or has British connections but rather the overall production/design of it. When those libraries that came out with "LA" and "Hollywood" in their titles, they were indeed the best sounding libraries on the market. As technology get better, especially with sampling, we are finding an increase in realistic instruments. I am American and I love how Spitfire's product line sounds. I will support them because they have always provided amazing customer support to me and their products are well designed and developed. I would bet that if Audiobro were to completely redo their LA Scoring Strings library from the ground up, we would get quality similar to Spitfire's because they have learned mistakes made from previous sessions etc. Why Spitfire is so great is because they are constantly designing verses just trying to maintain one library. They are seasoned developers and with each release they get better and better. The BML Horns are going to sound absolutely stunning by the time they get them developed. I can't wait.


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Hi Darris,

I think Cinematic Strings was actually released before Hollywood Strings - so it's not a question of technology advancement timelines. Spitfire Solo Strings preceded Adagio considerably but the tone of Spitfire's solo violin is (to my ears) totally different. It has more body and woodiness to it and sounds closer to the real thing.

I really do think there's more warmth in European strings (and probably other libraries) but that's very subjective and purely a matter of taste. I think it has something to do with the instruments themselves, the strings / bow and probably playing technique. LASS's colourizer seems to have been a response to some people saying they didn't like the tone of LASS - so I think this suggests there has been some dissatisfaction regarding tone, albeit this has been addressed.

Moving these libraries forward is a truly international effort and all developers, regardless of origin, are to be commended for the advancements currently being made. o=?


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

I forgot that the first version of Cinematic Strings was released awhile back. I really only ever heard CS 2. I have not played with Adagio but from what I heard, I did not enjoy it. Solo Strings was actually the first Spitfire product I bought and it always finds its way into my mixes for tone and colour. 

You are right with what you meant but I still think a lot of their quality comes from the extensive work they do in the recording and scripting side of it. The players are obviously the best in England (even in the world for some instruments) so I commend them of coarse. Personally, there is only one American based company that I feel the same way I do toward Spitfire but that should not be what this thread is about. 

As far as the whole BML line, Spitfire, you guys are doing it right the first time and it is amazing. I love Sable so much, you have created those brushes I needed to fill my work out. Thanks.


----------



## zacnelson

We shouldn't just ignore how lovely and lush Hollywood Strings sound though


----------



## Blake Ewing

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Hi all,

Here's a new piece that uses only Sable vol.1.

[flash width=550 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F85387106&secret_url=false&show_artwork=true[/flash]

non-flash linkage: https://soundcloud.com/blake-ewing/bent-grass


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*

Hi all!

OK - v1.1 is now wending its way to you. Everyone should have a link within about 24h -- with the exception of the surround mixes -- we need another couple of days to check one anomaly that may be related to Kontakt's surround 5.0 handling, I just want to be sure I know everything is good before I push the button (its on the servers and ready to go..)

Here is the changelog:

- Legato patch tweaks (intervals/releases/etc.)
- Legato CC11/21 assignments fixed
- Legato expression slider fixed
- Legato type purging issue fixed
- Legato type keyswitches can now be assigned to CC63 for notation applications
- Only the most commonly used articulations loaded by default - use purge buttons to load others.
- Rearranged mic orders to make more sense (generally goes closer to more ambient, left to right)
- Each mic set now has unique CCs to control levels (CC22-25 for CTAO, 26-28 for Alt, 29-31 for Mix)
- Stereo collapser added to Close Ribbon mic
- COG keyswitch/RR reset/legato type making weird sound issue fixed
- Insert FXs no longer bypassed automatically on patch load
- Voice limits for individual patches increased


Enjoy!

Paul :D


----------



## TSU

So many fixes... Thanks, Paul.

Question about Insert FXs, is there will be the same Loegria update?

Thanks


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi TSU - 

Yes indeed - should be next week.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## windshore

Awesome!


----------



## TSU

Thanks for your answer, Paul.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Thank you Paul. Do you know if optional changing legato behaviour (releasing one key retriggers another if held down a la VSL, LASS etc) will be a future update?


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

Really looking forward to this! Thanks guys.


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



Blake Ewing @ Thu Mar 28 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's a new piece that uses only Sable vol.1.
> 
> [flash width=550 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F85387106&secret_url=false&show_artwork=true[/flash]
> 
> non-flash linkage: https://soundcloud.com/blake-ewing/bent-grass




For those of us that are trying to deal with the agony of waiting for the rest of the Sable string section to arrive, a post like this really isn't helping Blake!! :roll: 

Seriously, a lovely composition given half the string section is still missing. The warmth is excellent. Can't wait for the rest of the orchestra to turn up.

Graham o-[][]-o


----------



## zacnelson

Thanks Spitfire for such a speedy and comprehensive update! That list of fixes is very broad and welcome, I can't wait to enjoy the practical benefits, and will be playing with it tonight as soon as I finish this post!!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

I only had half an hour to mess around with the updated instruments, but my first impression is that the legato tweaks make a huge difference! I'd go as far as saying these are the best multi-mic, ambient legatos I've ever heard.

Bring on the rest of the BML series, can't wait!


----------



## Manuel

Thanks for the update. Your productivity is very much appreciated!

Manuel


----------



## zacnelson

You wrote that you "Rearranged mic orders to make more sense (generally goes closer to more ambient, left to right) " - I'm assuming that doesn't apply to the stereo mixes? They appear to be the opposite order (more ambient on the left). Not that I mind.... just want to be sure I'm not losing my mind!!!


----------



## TSU

The legato tweaks is incredible! So smooth and accurate now...
Guys, you are awesome!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



Graham Keitch @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> Blake Ewing @ Thu Mar 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of us that are trying to deal with the agony of waiting for the rest of the Sable string section to arrive, a post like this really isn't helping Blake!! :roll:
Click to expand...


I believe progress is moving very very well on the Sable Vol 2. front with our whole team being distributed fully edited sample sets this week. Once we get a clearer picture we'll update our calendar..... Oh there may be a little something tasty out before then too????

C.


----------



## windshore

zacnelson @ 4/4/2013 said:


> You wrote that you "Rearranged mic orders to make more sense (generally goes closer to more ambient, left to right) " - I'm assuming that doesn't apply to the stereo mixes? They appear to be the opposite order (more ambient on the left). Not that I mind.... just want to be sure I'm not losing my mind!!!



They are set up the same, close to far: F M B

Make sure you're not using your old instrument folder.

There may be some confusion as the old folder was called "Stereo Mixes" and the new folder is called "Mix Mics 1.1"


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! LEGATO UPDATE DEMO*



british_bpm @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> Oh there may be a little something tasty out before then too????



Hmmm, I love those little tasty surprises !!

I didn't have to bucks to get in on the intro Sable package. You guys might consider doing another one (albeit a tad less advantageous) for buying I, II & III now when II comes out. I'm sure when we hear I & II together, all the early hesitators will be convinced !!


----------



## Mike Connelly

Unfortunately this doesn't fix the issue I'm having with the release samples on celli legato. It's fine in the range from the G above middle C on up, nice room ringing out on the releases. But from the F# on down, the releases are much shorter, I don't know if the wrong releases are getting played or if they're not playing at all and I'm just hearing a quick fade on the sample instead, or if those releases are set much quieter than the other ones. Whatever it is, something definitely sounds wrong on the lower half of the range.

It's just on the legato keyswitch, and just the celli. Could someone check to see if you have this same issue? It doesn't seem likely, but it's possible that something got corrupted on my install.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*



Mihkel @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> I only had half an hour to mess around with the updated instruments, but my first impression is that the legato tweaks make a huge difference! I'd go as far as saying these are the best multi-mic, ambient legatos I've ever heard.



best legato on anything so far. very good spitfire! thanks.


----------



## Mike Connelly

After checking a bit more, it seems like the whole lower range isn't missing the releases. In 1.0, the whole lower half was like that. In 1.1, there are a few notes and small bits of the range that seem to have better releases but others are missing. For example, the lowest A has hall on the release but the Ab just below it is much more dead. Up an octave from that, the Bb has a ton of room on the release but the B natural just above it has barely any.

It's possible there's some difference in how the hall rings on different notes, but the hall sound is much more consistent on the short notes and the long notes other than the legato KS.


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

Fantastic update, I had some time to play around with it and the legato is improved a lot. Now I can't wait for Vol 2 and the rest of BML.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks everyone! We are pretty happy with the way the library is shaping up. Can't wait to unveil vol 1 playing with vol 2.......!

Mike - I'm probably missing it but I can't see your ticket in the support desk - have you emailed us and have I closed it accidentally? if not, please can you email our support so I can start looking into this with you?

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Mike Connelly

I sent a ticket on original release and got a response. Unfortunately I'm not at the machine that has my email, I'll send a followup to it when I get home.

I'd appreciate if you guys or anyone else here could load up the celli legatos and take a quick listen to the releases, it's possible something got messed up that's unique to my system. Thanks.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

Mike, try adjusting the vibrato slider a little bit. I had a similar issue as well with Solo Strings and that was a temp fix until they updated it. I think I had this happen in Sable Vol. 1 but I haven't had much time to play with it to figure out the quirks to write a support ticket. Test out the vib slider and see if you get your releases back.


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

So I just submitted my request for the educational discount and am patiently awaiting the code.

In the meantime, which of the downloads should I do first? I only have a 3mbps DSL connection so they will all take a long time.

1. 20 GB seems to be the size for the main mics.
2. 8 GB is for the mixes.

These will be the first two modules that I download, but I only have a few days left of spring break. Which should I do first?

When I downloaded Albion 1, it averaged about 45 minutes per GB. that comes out to about 6 hours. I think this is the first one then. Guess I just answered my own question. :mrgreen:

Still up for suggestions :mrgreen: 


Don


----------



## Mike Connelly

Darris, thanks for the suggestion. That doesn't seem to make a difference, still trying some different things.

Mixes and alt mics are 15 gigs each, main mics are 20 (it has four mic positions versus the others with three). Not that much difference in size, I'd start with the one that seems most useful to you.


----------



## fbuerger

Hi Mike,

is it better if you turn down the Vibrato to zero or aprox. to a 1/5?
Here i have the same behavior that you described. And with Vibrato near to the low value the "ringing" is gone.

Regards
Frank


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

That's good to know. I read one of Paul's posts and he estimated the mix size is 8 Gb so if 15 Gb is is then it is not much different than the Main mics.

Looks like tomorrow will be play with Sable day regardless. Since I will be out most of the day the main mics it is!

Now if they would just send me the code! :D 

I am joking about that as I know it is 9:39PM their time.


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

Thanks for the great update, Spitfire guys!!!  You rock! o-[][]-o


----------



## benmrx

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

Maybe an obvious question here (or I missed it in the videos), but....., how might you go about this scenario with Sable.

Violins I start off as playing 3 notes (this would equal 12 players correct?), then move to playing a single note..., while still keeping the same number of players. 

I'm assuming this is spread across 3 MIDI tracks. 

If it's not currently implemented, I'm wondering if there's some super script, because I'm assuming there are at least 3 sets of round robins per note, so technically all the notes are there, and recorded already. There just needs to be a way to make sure that each track is never playing the same round robin # at a time. Maybe it could be done with velocity? Low velocity = RR1, Medium = RR=2, ect.

Just thinking out loud because I'm going over some scores from my Berklee class where string parts start off as 'div' or 'div3' and then a few bars later go to 'unis'.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

playing around with the sable strings and combining them sometimes with the albion low strings gives me obviously within the parameters of my subjective opinion of course the best string library out there. what a great sound these make and im really looking forward now to the next release. not often i get excited. i need to be careful.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

George Caplan,

I could not agree with you more. Even Sable mixed with Loegria gives you such an intimate sound. I am on edge waiting for Vol 2 to release. So many of my mixes are waiting on it. hahah.


----------



## TSU

Agree... Sable + Loegria sounds amazing! Tried to layer Sable with Solo Strings and this combination is awesome too. Especially with solo cello...


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

I went back and forth on getting this library since it came out. Not because of its sound, as it sounds amazing, but rather I wasn't sure my level of knowledge is enough to make use of what it is capable of. I knew that getting V1 pretty much committed me to V2 and that was a major factor as well.

I am about 80% downloaded now and have been playing with some of the patches that are done downloading. Even just playing the legato cello patch made me realize, that even if my composing skills are not quite there yet, I will never have to worry about my strings not being able to do what I want.

Phenomenal library.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

yes gents its well worth the investment. the updates are good and like i mentioned the legato is the best out there. i dont have loegria but have albion 1 and what i like in particular is playing sable and then either adding low cello + bass or having the whole albion section come in and hear the difference. its a great sound and i may add i have vss and use the albion presets. I wonder if there will be a new set of vss presets for sable. 

i am just updating myself with the sable third library out in june I believe. the sound of all of it put together should be a dream. the room sound really grows on you.


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*



George Caplan @ Fri Apr 05 said:


> yes gents its well worth the investment. the updates are good and like i mentioned the legato is the best out there. i dont have loegria but have albion 1 and what i like in particular is playing sable and then either adding low cello + bass or having the whole albion section come in and hear the difference. its a great sound and i may add i have vss and use the albion presets. I wonder if there will be a new set of vss presets for sable.
> 
> i am just updating myself with the sable third library out in june I believe. the sound of all of it put together should be a dream. the room sound really grows on you.



My other libraries consist of Albion 1 and Project Alpha. Those two by themselves are very well rounded. 

Now is the time to start fine tuning my libraries and Sable is the start.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*



George Caplan @ Fri Apr 05 said:


> what i like in particular is playing sable and then either adding low cello + bass or having the whole albion section come in and hear the difference. I believe. the sound of all of it put together should be a dream. the room sound really grows on you.


.

Yes, it's mid April, I've started a piece with Sable Violins and Celli plus Solo Strings. and now I'm stuck waiting for the Violas and Basses.  Yes, there are other options, but I would really like to do one of the sections using all Sable patches. April is listed as a release month for S2, so hope we'll hear something soon. I'm hoping for the mix mics first, but _anything_ Sable would be welcome SOON!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

Hi guys,

I think it's safe to say release is going to be LATE april, the 5.0 mixes in Vol.1 set us back a bit as there's some interesting stuff Kontakt threw up!

We also have one more instrument than we did on Vol.1 so it's proving quite a challenge..... Oh and that pesky free Vol1 v1.1 upgrade!

Hand on heart the 2nd violins could be considered to be even better than the 1sts, a completely different set of musicians sonically, truly truly beautiful.

Oh and Vol3 is sounding like the very large melon sized cherry for the top of the cake.

We should get some details of promos for the next volume...... Oh there may also be some new product news this weekend as well???

Best.

C. x


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*



british_bpm @ Fri Apr 12 said:


> Hand on heart the 2nd violins could be considered to be even better than the 1sts, a completely different set of musicians sonically, truly truly beautiful.
> 
> Oh and Vol3 is sounding like the very large melon sized cherry for the top of the cake.



:D


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

Christian: When Sable was announced I would not dare to take the risk of buying the whole bundle. I just could not spend 1000 bucks on something that I had no personal experience with. 
After using Sable 1 since its release and seeing that the update made the product nearly perfect and having these ultra stable and playable strings at hand my mouth is watering with anticipation for both remaining parts. 
Someone already asked somewhere but i forget where it was: Perhaps you might consider making another bundle offer for those who are in the same situation like me and now want to have it all? Perhaps you might not, it´s the same to me, I will buy it anyway :wink: But it would be a nice move....


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

Tease!!


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*



playz123 @ Thu Apr 11 said:


> Yes, it's mid April, I've started a piece with Sable Violins and Celli plus Solo Strings. and now I'm stuck waiting for the Violas and Basses.  Yes, there are other options, but I would really like to do one of the sections using all Sable patches. April is listed as a release month for S2, so hope we'll hear something soon. I'm hoping for the mix mics first, but _anything_ Sable would be welcome SOON!



so late april then frank! how you finding it so far frank?


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*



George Caplan @ Fri Apr 12 said:


> playz123 @ Thu Apr 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's mid April, I've started a piece with Sable Violins and Celli plus Solo Strings. and now I'm stuck waiting for the Violas and Basses.  Yes, there are other options, but I would really like to do one of the sections using all Sable patches. April is listed as a release month for S2, so hope we'll hear something soon. I'm hoping for the mix mics first, but _anything_ Sable would be welcome SOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so late april then frank! how you finding it so far frank?
Click to expand...


Hi George!
For more intimate or smaller section pieces, I think Sable will be very hard to beat. Absolutely love the sound of Sable with SSStrings, and the Sable violins and celli work together beautifully. Having all those mic options is a real treat, and I can't wait to hear the entire ensemble. Because Sable basses aren't ready yet, I've been trying various other basses, and the one that works best for what I'm writing is LASS Sordino 2 Bass ensemble. Other bases like LASS, CS and HS all seem too 'strong' to fit with Sable under certain conditions. Will try Kirk Hunter's basses later today, but am fairly certain my current choice will work as a substitute...for now.

PS: Thanks Christian for the heads-up about S2 release dates. Waiting patiently.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

say frank i was thinking about adagio basses and whether they could be split. they sound good as a separate bass library and for 99 bucks reasonable.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*



George Caplan @ Fri Apr 12 said:


> say frank i was thinking about adagio basses and whether they could be split. they sound good as a separate bass library and for 99 bucks reasonable.



Unfortunately I can't test the Adagio basses since I don't own them (my $s went to Sable), but do let me know if you think they work. They may indeed be a good choice. Always fun to see which libraries work well together. Cheers.


----------



## fish_hoof

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*



Sid Francis @ 12th April 2013 said:


> Christian: When Sable was announced I would not dare to take the risk of buying the whole bundle. I just could not spend 1000 bucks on something that I had no personal experience with.
> After using Sable 1 since its release and seeing that the update made the product nearly perfect and having these ultra stable and playable strings at hand my mouth is watering with anticipation for both remaining parts.
> Someone already asked somewhere but i forget where it was: Perhaps you might consider making another bundle offer for those who are in the same situation like me and now want to have it all? Perhaps you might not, it´s the same to me, I will buy it anyway :wink: But it would be a nice move....



Yes to this idea! I have money set aside that I didn't have when the initial offer was introduced. I know it's a stretch and Spitfire does not need to do this, but I would sure welcome the offer they had back in January for Sable! :D


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

I can assure you we'll keep this in mind.

Have you guys seen this vid BTW, I think it's outsanding!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6vglSQm08Y


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*



british_bpm @ Fri Apr 12 said:


> I can assure you we'll keep this in mind.
> 
> Have you guys seen this vid BTW, I think it's outsanding!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6vglSQm08Y



Hi british_bpm,

Cool little trick 8) 

I'm interested in purchasing the Sable Strings bundle (Volumes 1,2,3) What is the current price of the bundle in $ if I was to purchase at this time ? 

One more question, is the 1.1 update the hot fix you mention in the video ? or is the hot fix coming soon after the 1.1 update ? 

By the way, Sable's strings sound fantastic, great library (Thanks for making such a great product). 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*



muziksculp @ Sat Apr 13 said:


> british_bpm @ Fri Apr 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you we'll keep this in mind.
> 
> Have you guys seen this vid BTW, I think it's outsanding!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6vglSQm08Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi british_bpm,
> 
> Cool little trick 8)
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing the Sable Strings bundle (Volumes 1,2,3) What is the current price of the bundle in $ if I was to purchase at this time ?
> 
> One more question, is the 1.1 update the hot fix you mention in the video ? or is the hot fix coming soon after the 1.1 update ?
> 
> By the way, Sable's strings sound fantastic, great library (Thanks for making such a great product).
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp
Click to expand...


We don't have a bundle price at the moment as this was a limited promo-deal for early adopters. There will be a deal on Vol2&3 when we release Vol2 later this month.

The hot fix is likely to be 1.2 or 1.1.1?

Best.

C.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*



british_bpm @ Sat Apr 13 said:


> muziksculp @ Sat Apr 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> british_bpm @ Fri Apr 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you we'll keep this in mind.
> 
> Have you guys seen this vid BTW, I think it's outsanding!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6vglSQm08Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi british_bpm,
> 
> Cool little trick 8)
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing the Sable Strings bundle (Volumes 1,2,3) What is the current price of the bundle in $ if I was to purchase at this time ?
> 
> One more question, is the 1.1 update the hot fix you mention in the video ? or is the hot fix coming soon after the 1.1 update ?
> 
> By the way, Sable's strings sound fantastic, great library (Thanks for making such a great product).
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have a bundle price at the moment as this was a limited promo-deal for early adopters. There will be a deal on Vol2&3 when we release Vol2 later this month.
> 
> The hot fix is likely to be 1.2 or 1.1.1?
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
Click to expand...


I see. 

Thanks for the feedback,

Muziksculp


----------



## NYC Composer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

@musiksculp- i had asked the very same thing. :| 

I find the early adopter thing to be really hard, because the full potential of a library isn't always immediately obvious at the 1.0 level. I do understand that early adopters help developers recoup costs faster and I'm sure the costs are daunting.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! v1.1 update released*

It is truly to encourage early adoption so that we can get feedback and other potential users can be reassured by other people's experience. If there's a slow uptake at the front it doesn't benefit anyone as it becomes difficult to form a consensus or to get bug errors and requests in. I think our record on V1.1s is pretty excellent and this is totally down to the very vocal and thorough feedback we get.


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

The early adopter discount makes total sense to me. And Spitfire is the only developer so far who has earned my trust to make these early purchasing decisions. And considering that the bundle was available for the month of Feb., and there was a lot of positive feedback during that month about vol. 1, it wasn't a hard decision to make at all.

JT


----------



## Winslow

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*



JT @ Sat Apr 13 said:


> The early adopter discount makes total sense to me. And Spitfire is the only developer so far who has earned my trust to make these early purchasing decisions. And considering that the bundle was available for the month of Feb., and there was a lot of positive feedback during that month about vol. 1, it wasn't a hard decision to make at all.
> 
> JT



+1


----------



## NYC Composer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

I never said it didn't make sense to me. I said it was hard for me. Different purchasers go about things different ways, that's all.


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

question concerning the 'making of' of making up big sections:

why did you transpose up and down a minor third? wouldn't it work with a half or full step? at least if 'neighbours round robin' is switched off?


----------



## Manuel

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*



Saxer @ Sun Apr 14 said:


> question concerning the 'making of' of making up big sections:
> 
> why did you transpose up and down a minor third? wouldn't it work with a half or full step? at least if 'neighbours round robin' is switched off?



The same question came to my mind too. Interested to hear the reasoning behind it...

Manuel


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

I may be wrong, but I imagine that the minor 3rd is used because these libraries aren't chromatically sampled by every half-step, but rather by every minor 3rd. Then a +1/-1 is done under the hood for each note.

EDIT: I stand corrected. The Spitfire chaps confirm to sample in whole-tones (6 notes per octave, and not 4, as I suggested. Sorry for the mis-information !  

There's really no sound benefit from sampling every half-step. That would be too many samples, and make the library too heavy. There's more sound benefit in having multiple round-robbins, multiple articulations, multiple-mic's, etc.

I'm pretty sure everybody does just about the same thing these days.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

We sample diatonically for most artics here at Spitfire not in minor 3rds the +/- a 3rd is just a guarantee that you will be using different zones addressing different samples.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Manuel

Thanks for the quick reply. Good to know 

best, Manuel


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

yepp, thanks!

normally there's no phasing between two samples - even if the same - when playing it in a different pitch/tempo. so it should be safe with +-1.
on the other hand: it sounds great with the minor third detune and retranspose, so why bother?


----------



## Guy Rowland

Loving these updates guys, thanks for all the ongoing fine work. The library is sounding really excellent.

Sorry to be a stuck record, but have you had a chance to look at legato mode yet? Still miss the option of a method of playing where holding one note, playing a 2nd then releasing the 2nd triggers the first again, would beautifully bring it into line with how I have LASS etc set up. I know you said you'd take a look a month or so ago - thanks folks.


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*



Saxer @ Sun Apr 14 said:


> yepp, thanks!
> 
> normally there's no phasing between two samples - even if the same - when playing it in a different pitch/tempo. so it should be safe with +-1.
> on the other hand: it sounds great with the minor third detune and retranspose, so why bother?



Since it's sampled diatonically, as mentioned by Christian above, less than a 3rd would result in some doubles, and possible phasing, as far as I understand.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

Phasing is not the concern, the size is, each of our notes sounds very different so the minute you match one sample with another it sounds like double the players not liked a "tracked" string section.


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

I see.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi guys,

We sample wholetones, but no reason why I picked a minor third! I could easily have picked a wholetone and the effect would be the same.

And - the reasoning behind wholetones - the sound difference is vanishingly small (we tested it) and it means you can get more valuable stuff in there without massively overloading the memory footprint..

Cheers!

Paul

edit: whoops! didn't see there was already another page of discussion!


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

@spitfire guys

When using the new RR trick, do we still have access to the same number of RR? Or does each of the layers get exclusive use of their RR?


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

I am pretty baffled that the Spitfire Libs are sampled wholetone, I thought it'd be all semitone in this day and age, since RAM is no issue anymore.

Though to be honest, the fact that I never noticed before just proves how true Paul's statement about the miniscule difference is. And even if RAM is on issue, I understand that recording timetables are. So, it's all good.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

timetables.... and cost. It would be impossible to go as deep if we did.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*



Enyak @ Sun Apr 14 said:


> I am pretty baffled that the Spitfire Libs are sampled wholetone, I thought it'd be all semitone in this day and age, since RAM is no issue anymore.
> 
> Though to be honest, the fact that I never noticed before just proves how true Paul's statement about the miniscule difference is. And even if RAM is on issue, I understand that recording timetables are. So, it's all good.



Exactly!

Our motto is: if it sounds good, it is good.

It would be insanity to be expending massive efforts in the wrong direction! We prefer to concentrate on adding more artics, etc rather than waste a load of time and your valuable system resources on something that you can't hear. :D

edit:: There seems to be a certain amount of 'misdirection' these days on what is actually necessary to make good sounding libs. I have to bite my tongue a lot but I guess its ok to expound my thoughts in our own thread when people ask!


----------



## jamwerks

Synesthesia @ Sun Apr 14 said:


> We sample wholetones, but no reason why I picked a minor third! I could easily have picked a wholetone and the effect would be the same.



I edited my post from the preceding page. And I agree that sampling chromatically would be a waste of resources on all ends :

- recording time
- editing time
- ram & cpu hit
- increased price of the libraries, (due to added recording and editing costs).


----------



## Adrian Myers

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*



Synesthesia @ Sun Apr 14 said:


> edit:: There seems to be a certain amount of 'misdirection' these days on what is actually necessary to make good sounding libs. I have to bite my tongue a lot but I guess its ok to expound my thoughts in our own thread when people ask!


I would probably pay for blog posts of your thoughts on library development. Please bite your tongue less often!


----------



## Synesthesia

Guy,

Between us Christian and I answer approximately 100 support messages a day on average.

Luckily most of those 100 people are prepared, once we have answered to say we are looking into something, to take us at our word, rather than repeatedly ask the same question again and again, else we'd have 500 support requests a day and new problems would take longer to answer.

However, having looked into it, our finding SO FAR are these: 

We have tried this and are not satisfied with the results - you randomly get the stuck notes that other people always moan about with other legato libraries that do it.

Now with all the functionality such as all-in-ones, RR intervals, polyphonic legato, COG, etc. it would be quite hard to implement where it's not unpredictable or a pain in the 'arris.

Unfortunately, we either strip out functionality from the patches to achieve this, and go back to non 'all in ones', or we accept the workaround of pressing the keys down on the keyboard.

Hope that helps!

:D

I'm going to post this in the other thread you asked about it again in as well so everyone sees the answer.


----------



## stargazer

Synesthesia @ Sun Apr 14 said:


> ... or we accept the workaround of pressing the keys down on the keyboard.



:mrgreen:


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*



Synesthesia @ Sun Apr 14 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Our motto is: if it sounds good, it is good.
> 
> It would be insanity to be expending massive efforts in the wrong direction! We prefer to concentrate on adding more artics, etc rather than waste a load of time and your valuable system resources on something that you can't hear. :D
> 
> edit:: There seems to be a certain amount of 'misdirection' these days on what is actually necessary to make good sounding libs. I have to bite my tongue a lot but I guess its ok to expound my thoughts in our own thread when people ask!



+1

Remember my experiment with that one taiko-sample.... .


----------



## Guy Rowland

Synesthesia @ Sun Apr 14 said:


> Guy,
> 
> Between us Christian and I answer approximately 100 support messages a day on average.
> 
> Luckily most of those 100 people are prepared, once we have answered to say we are looking into something, to take us at our word, rather than repeatedly ask the same question again and again, else we'd have 500 support requests a day and new problems would take longer to answer.
> 
> However, having looked into it, our finding SO FAR are these:
> 
> We have tried this and are not satisfied with the results - you randomly get the stuck notes that other people always moan about with other legato libraries that do it.
> 
> Now with all the functionality such as all-in-ones, RR intervals, polyphonic legato, COG, etc. it would be quite hard to implement where it's not unpredictable or a pain in the 'arris.
> 
> Unfortunately, we either strip out functionality from the patches to achieve this, and go back to non 'all in ones', or we accept the workaround of pressing the keys down on the keyboard.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> :D
> 
> I'm going to post this in the other thread you asked about it again in as well so everyone sees the answer.



Of course you get many requests, which is why I wouldn't be surprised if some of the requests fall between the cracks. After 1.1 came out therefore, I politely asked for an update which seemed to be ignored, so I then asked again after some more time elapsed (along with all praise due for the other great work in 1.1), again ignored. Maybe I really am the only one that would value the feature, but a brief reply to acknowledge - even an "still working on it" / "on the to-do list" is - imo - no bad thing.

So, all that said, thank you very for the reply now -I honestly have never once experienced a stuck note either in LASS or VSL, but quite understand that if this interferes with other scripting in Sable it's not possible and c'est la vie - thanks hugely for trying.

I don't want this to detract from the fact that this is a superb library, and am very much looking forward to the next two installments and updates.


----------



## Synesthesia

Guy, 

That is simply not true.

You sent a ticket on Mar 04 09:37.

I replied on Mar 04 19:47.

I said we would look into it and also sent you a youtube link explaining the poly legato.

Hardly ignoring you twice.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

Paul, we're at completely crossed wires.

In this thread I was referring to a legato mode which is to do with playing in mono mode. You press key 1, then key 2, then release key 2 and then key 1 resounds automatically. This is how VSL works my default, and is an option in LASS which I always use when working in mono mode.

In a ticket as a separate issue I asked you for clarification on how poly legato as I couldn't find it in the docs, and you replied perfectly, and thanks for that as I said at the time. I also asked you about this possible new mono legato mode - a totally separate issue to Poly legato - which I thought was understood and got a hopeful response.

It was this I was chasing in this thread, two separate posts which didn't get a response. On reflection, I guess I should just stick to support tickets in future, and to avoid any awkwardness in future won't play any further part in Spitfire Commercial Announcement threads as it seems to cause confusion and / or ill-feeling and rebukes. No doubt the fault is mine, so it makes sense for me to withdraw.


----------



## Synesthesia

No, not at all.

You asked:



> I have a feature request for the Sable range (and solo strings actually). Some libraries such as VSL and LASS either by default or as options have a legato mode whereby if you press a key (say a C), hit another (D) and then release the D, the C triggers again (LASS calls this legato trig). I personally love this way of playing, it’s great for fast little turns and so on. Is there any way an on/off toggle for this mode might be possible in a future update?



and I replied:



> Nice idea Guy. I'll talk to our tech guys and see if we can incorporate this.



No crossed wires at all. I also replied to you second question about poly legato with the youtube reference.


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

@Paul

Hate to be a pain, but still curious about my question a few of posts up. Not looking for you to reveal your techniques. Just a simple yes or no would do for whether or not the new feature of layering the RR still gives each layer access to all of the RR.

o-[][]-o 

Don


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Don - 

Yes it does, but for example in the Longs where there are 2RR only, you effectively drop to 1 RR.

Hope that explains!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Darthmorphling

Synesthesia @ Sun Apr 14 said:


> Hi Don -
> 
> Yes it does, but for example in the Longs where there are 2RR only, you effectively drop to 1 RR.
> 
> Hope that explains!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



Thanks for the info!


----------



## TSU

Hi.

A little suggestion on Sable legato patches.

There is only two values of vibrato in them: vibrato or non-vibrato.
It's ok, but why not to create an additional patches with fully
controllable vibrato crossfading?

I know you are very busy, but if this
will come even a year later, it will be great too.
Because I'am sure this instrument will be always in heavy usage.

Thanks for your attention and great work.

Can't wait for Sable Volume 2!

-- Update -- 

Some time later I undestand properly the reasons for only 0 or 1 vibrato values. When vibrato layers crossfaded, there is a feel of performing two different groups of players - one plays vibrato, and others non vibrato. But in case of 1 or 0 vibrato we always hear only one layer. So I fully undestand reasons for vibrato switch but not crossfading.


----------



## Adrian Myers

I can't find the original thread at the moment, but Spitfire have stated that they were reluctant to add nv-v patches at all. Not because of performance, but integrity of the sound (and possibly library size and production cost vs. real benefit).

Crossfading between any two samples at all can lead to phasing, volume jumps, or any number of artifacts, and some developers are shying away even from basic dynamic layers for this reason (consider the 8Dioboe). If you think about it, you're always dealing with crossfading+phasing, or hunting for ideal breakpoints in the source and destination sample (which basically never exist so you still end up crossfading), or having to do it via LFO or some other cheesy mid-90s synth approach.

Some of the newer modeling systems, like SampleModeling and Roland's SuperNatural engine, are able to offer variable-rate vibrato because they are largely algorithmic, so the vibrato effect can be smoothly introduced. But that's only possible for modeled instruments.

I think it will take a bearded math genius to add artifact-free realtime sample morphing to Kontakt for samples to do nv-v well enough for many developers' tastes.


----------



## TSU

Adrian, I know that Spitfire instruments are always very vell balanced in cost\features\details. And I understand and of course support this approach.

But the BML range specialty is details and deep sampling for our happines.
So I think this little suggestion is fine...
But if this impossible due to technical problems and brings to
phasing as you sad or other problems, then my suggestion does not make any sense.

-- Update --

But there is no problems in Long patches where 3 layers of vibrato and 3 layers of non-vibrato crossfades smoothly...


----------



## british_bpm

Adrian Myers @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> I can't find the original thread at the moment, but Spitfire have stated that they were reluctant to add nv-v patches at all. Not because of performance, but integrity of the sound (and possibly library size and production cost vs. real benefit).
> 
> Crossfading between any two samples at all can lead to phasing, volume jumps, or any number of artifacts, and some developers are shying away even from basic dynamic layers for this reason (consider the 8Dioboe). If you think about it, you're always dealing with crossfading+phasing, or hunting for ideal breakpoints in the source and destination sample (which basically never exist so you still end up crossfading), or having to do it via LFO or some other cheesy mid-90s synth approach.
> 
> Some of the newer modeling systems, like SampleModeling and Roland's SuperNatural engine, are able to offer variable-rate vibrato because they are largely algorithmic, so the vibrato effect can be smoothly introduced. But that's only possible for modeled instruments.
> 
> I think it will take a bearded math genius to add artifact-free realtime sample morphing to Kontakt for samples to do nv-v well enough for many developers' tastes.



Hi that's a very old statement for us and applies only to the solo strings where masking the transition between a solo violin, viola or cello playing senza vib, to vibrato is nigh on impossible. By popular demand we did eventually include these features in Solo Strings (NV BPD). The problems are lessened when recording groups of instruments... I don't have time to check but I think we've recorded some molto espressivo patches for Sable, this would then give you a 3 layer vibrato? Let me look into it! We're very deeply sampling BML so a lot of the features suggested will find their way to you if not in Volume 3 of Sable, future updates. We listen and talk about every request made..... oh and as composers ourselves, make plenty of suggestions of our own!

Best.

Christian.


----------



## FriFlo

Yeah, Spitfire really does listen to user feedback in terms of features, I can vouch for that. This is important, as different composers have different approaches and therefore different needs in features. They do a brilliant job at listening!
@Christian: For future updates I would inquire you guys to look into making the same vibrato crossfade for the legato instruments as for the sustains (continuous crossfades). I know you said there are problems involved with the legato transitions. But there should be a way to make this work (as in LASS 2). Would be great!


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

Yes, the Molto Vibrato patches have been announced as part of Vol 3.

@Christian
f it's possible I would love to have the future MV sustains integrated into the Legato patches. I am not sure if that will work soundwise, but I'd really like to use both MV and Legato.


----------



## windshore

Paul,

In a future update, I'd request that you have add a module that makes the player magically appear in my room and do my bidding and add all the musicality and passion that my own production skills lack.

signed,
the crowd


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

Nice job, windshore! Maybe not so much in moderation, but ... well ... maybe as a joker! However, I won't get into that again. Two people asking in a friendly way for some features for a library they payed for. What the hell is wrong about that and why do you have to get insulting to prove your point that you seem to be perfectly fine with the library as it is?


----------



## TSU

And yes, forgot to mention Molto Vibrato in Volume 3, It will be great having it within legato patches as Enyak already suggest


----------



## Ed

Been asked to write some strings over a pop song and Sable is just perfect for it. Great section size, great sound, great playing. So glad I bought into it, will be so great to have the whole section.


----------



## stargazer

Ed @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> Been asked to write some strings over a pop song and Sable is just perfect for it. Great section size, great sound, great playing. So glad I bought into it, will be so great to have the whole section.



+1


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

Hi guys, just to let you know Paul has done a super speedy teaser walk-through of volume 2..... Man those violas sound good up high!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6cdLMndj1Q

Sorry that we haven't had much other news, our heads have been pressed firmly against the coalface!

I can happily state that we're aiming for a 30th of April release. We'll have an official announcement this weekend.

All the best.

C. x


----------



## Adrian Myers

I had to replay the CS viola segment about 9 times. That's quite a sound.

Glad to hear about the imminent release! Very excited.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*

Thanks Adrian, it's been quite a quest this one, as we have a whole new 2nd violin section it has been like doing Volume 1 again + 1/2 of Volume 1 again!


----------



## germancomponist

Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Sunchy

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*

Sounds amazing, the wait for the rest of the string section has been slowly killing me haha :D


----------



## jamwerks

Fantastic !


----------



## Manuel

Thanks for the constant updates. Really looking forward to the full section! Thanks!

Manuel


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- RELEASED!! Video on making big sections up!*



british_bpm @ Fri Apr 26 said:


> Man those violas sound good up high!


:D 

When you move on to vol 3, please construct some patches that includes all articulations for each section, so we can use no more than 5 tracks for the entire Sable library.
(Even if it compromises the GUI)


----------



## pelagicoats

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*

can't wait for vol.2, you guys really know how to seduce our wallets huh? that viola is heart meltingly sweet...


----------



## TSU

Wonderful, as expected! Can't wait...


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*

i hate it when everybody writes "can't wait"... but actually: I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*

Wow - really looking forward to this! Sounds really nice.

A bit OT but I hope you are ok with this:

1) I finally got the "alt mics" downloaded for V1, but I really can't seem to find any information about what this alternative mic set is? It sounds a bit like Albion's Close, Tree and Ambient. Is it a different mic set placed at the same positions as the first one?

2) Still with the 1.1 update, default CC is not consistent. E.g. violins use CC21 for vibrato, cellos use CC11. Not a huge deal since you can change them yourself but it just seems a bit odd...


Cheers.


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*



Simon Ravn @ Fri Apr 26 said:


> 1) I finally got the "alt mics" downloaded for V1, but I really can't seem to find any information about what this alternative mic set is? It sounds a bit like Albion's Close, Tree and Ambient. Is it a different mic set placed at the same positions as the first one?


Is this what you're looking for?

P.6 manual:

Extended array:
ST - Stereo Mic
G - Gallery Mics
CR - Close Ribbons

ATB, 
Hakan


----------



## Walid F.

Stop.
Being.
Such.
GODS with sampling. Seriously, this is amazing. 

Wish my wallet had the same enthusiasm! Even though I know you guys give us great prices...

W


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*



stargazer @ Fri Apr 26 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Fri Apr 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I finally got the "alt mics" downloaded for V1, but I really can't seem to find any information about what this alternative mic set is? It sounds a bit like Albion's Close, Tree and Ambient. Is it a different mic set placed at the same positions as the first one?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> P.6 manual:
> 
> Extended array:
> ST - Stereo Mic
> G - Gallery Mics
> CR - Close Ribbons
> 
> ATB,
> Hakan
Click to expand...


Thanks - silly me


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*

Paul, 

The Violas sound so amazing. You guys did a great job over there with Volume 2. I have already made a template with spots just waiting to be filled with Vol 2. Congrats on creating such an amazing library. Cheers.

-Chris


----------



## TSU

The basses are so deep... didn't expect. They are awesome! And the violas are simply amazing...

Imagining all sections together...
With so flexible sound control, you guys provided, and a unique atriculations in volume 3... this will be an outstanding instrument.
Runs and repeated notes... this is torture to wait!


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*

Prepared for the next volume of Spitfire strings here, too! :wink: 





[/url]


[img]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8684001374/][img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8543/8684001374_55a901f099_n.jpg[/url]
[/img]




[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*

+1

My template has big holes in it ready to be filled. Everything sounds amazing, and especially the double bass. The wait for the 30th will be painful.


----------



## Adrian Myers

Stargazer,

I'm sure I'm revealing my blinding ignorance of some core feature of ProTools or whatever (which I do recognize in the 3rd pic), but what program is that in the first screenshot?


Cheers


----------



## Blake Ewing

Adrian Myers @ Fri Apr 26 said:


> Stargazer,
> 
> I'm sure I'm revealing my blinding ignorance of some core feature of ProTools or whatever (which I do recognize in the 3rd pic), but what program is that in the first screenshot?
> 
> 
> Cheers



I believe that is Midi Designer Pro on the iPad, Adrian.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*

God (and Paul) has heard my prayers: finally Violas to die for...wow.


----------



## Adrian Myers

Blake Ewing @ Fri Apr 26 said:


> I believe that is Midi Designer Pro on the iPad, Adrian.


Ah! Yeah it does seem to be. That's pretty slick.

Thanks! And sorry for the OT post.

Cheers


----------



## Mahlon

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*

Beautiful Vol 2.

So, is the introductary price good through the 1st of May; am I reading that correctly?

Best,
Mahlon


----------



## JMDNYC

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*

Great minds think alike...


----------



## reddognoyz

wow those sound great! I would love to see some sort of LASS style AA when all these sections are ready to go!!


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*

Will everything in Volume 2 be released at once, or will it be split up as with Volume 1?

Will the Mix Mics be included on April 30th? 

Yes, as others have said, empty tracks and holes in templates are waiting for Volume 2. I have one section of a new composition that will basically be all Sable and so far it sounds fantastic. Not sure if I will even need a Master reverb to pull everything together yet. The 'ambiance' from Air is incredible, and is especially impressive when only Spitfire libraries are used in combination. I'm finally starting to see the 'big picture' about what Spitfire is doing and where all this is heading. Producing something using only Spitfire products is now possible. Out of all the libraries, Sable is my favourite, so, yes, waiting patiently for Volume 2.


----------



## stargazer

Blake Ewing @ Fri Apr 26 said:


> Adrian Myers @ Fri Apr 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stargazer,
> 
> I'm sure I'm revealing my blinding ignorance of some core feature of ProTools or whatever (which I do recognize in the 3rd pic), but what program is that in the first screenshot?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is Midi Designer Pro on the iPad, Adrian.
Click to expand...


That's correct, sir!


----------



## MacQ

Wow, these sound so f'ing good ... I'm practically giggling!


----------



## Dan Mott

Man..

This sounds just... really damn good


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*

i had forgotten that v 2 included the basses. they sound real good by themselves and with the cellos. looking forward. 

just a quick one but are those violins 2 panned in the right place? i think they are but my ears may be shot.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*



George Caplan @ Sat Apr 27 said:


> just a quick one but are those violins 2 panned in the right place? i think they are but my ears may be shot.



OK, here's the thing. No panning involved. Everyone is seated in the hall where they would sit in a real recording scenario. So you get the very true spacial effect of where they were. So in all the countless mic positions they're exactly where they should be. This means when you put the whole thing together, all the different players, they fill the 5.0 spectrum just as you would imagine, within all the mics. The BML range is mixed as one, so again, as with all our stuff, it's not an imitation of the process of score recording it's a simple replication. It's not sample recording, it's music recording..... just one note at a time.

So the violin 2s are not just a slightly smaller band of entirely different players playing entirely different instruments, they're in a different place, the way they resonate the hall is different too....... It's so cool!

"Oh, but it's not a true image because when you record one section you don't have any of the others in so the early reflections are less hindered as they would be when the room had the whole band in....?" Well I'm not telling any secrets, but we take care of that too in the recording. We don't have little people sitting there, but it's darn close!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2!*

OK Chaps announcement here:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/news

It's close it's close it's close!

x


----------



## Adrian Myers

Ooo a quick highlight of that post for anybody who spent too long on the fence the first time around: It looks like there is a catch-up deal as part of the vol 2 launch.

Not the focus of the thread of course, but for people who have been asking for that opportunity in other threads, it seemed worth calling out. Very generous of Spitfire!

(FWIW, it's not of personal interest as I went for the early bundle. But this has come up a lot, just mentioning it.)


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

Same two questions as above  .....

Will everything in Volume 2 be released at once, or will it be split up as with Volume 1?

Will the Mix Mics be included on April 30th?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*



playz123 @ Sat Apr 27 said:


> Same two questions as above  .....
> 
> Will everything in Volume 2 be released at once, or will it be split up as with Volume 1?
> 
> Will the Mix Mics be included on April 30th?



We're still working this one out, S1 was a good DL rate but it could have been better so we're definitely going to do essentials first. The library is considerably bigger than S1. Watch this space.....

C.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

I doubt that they are offered first though I have to say: I use the Mix mics exclusivly, really a great alternative and mad by someone who obviously has good experience and taste.. ( though I don´t know the name)


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*



Sid Francis @ Sat Apr 27 said:


> I doubt that they are offered first though I have to say: I use the Mix mics exclusivly, really a great alternative and mad by someone who obviously has good experience and taste.. ( though I don´t know the name)



Jake Jackson is responsible for the mix, and if you look closely at the GUI you'll see his signature above the mic faders.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi chaps - 

Yes we will be splitting the dl as before. CTAO main mics will be first, with Stereo mixes, alt mics and 5.0 to follow.

We need to be particularly careful to ensure everyone has a problem free download!

Thanks for all the great feedback so far!

Paul

**edit - I've just done some calcs.. we are definitely going to need to stagger these..


----------



## germancomponist

Synesthesia @ Sat Apr 27 said:


> We need to be particularly careful to ensure everyone has a problem free download!



On the well known places, upload anonymous some with a virus included!  o-[][]-o


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

Cannot wait! I love Sable 1 and am super stoked about completing the range. Sable and Loegria mixed are so awesome together.

Now I just need a big coupon so I can afford to get Albion I


----------



## playz123

Synesthesia @ Sat Apr 27 said:


> Hi chaps -
> 
> Yes we will be splitting the dl as before. CTAO main mics will be first, with Stereo mixes, alt mics and 5.0 to follow.
> 
> We need to be particularly careful to ensure everyone has a problem free download!
> 
> Thanks for all the great feedback so far!
> 
> Paul
> 
> **edit - I've just done some calcs.. we are definitely going to need to stagger these..



Using the main mics, how close can I come to the Mix Mics? In other words which combination of main mics and levels approximate the mix? If I can do it, I can go ahead with a project and write the parts, make settings etc., then when the mix mics are ready, I can just change patches in Kontakt. Possible?


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

Playz: Naturally I saw the signature (lovely btw) but I just don´t know Jake Jackson... :oops:


----------



## lucky909091

At this point I would like to ask a general question about Albion, Loegria and Sable.

I have bought all three products but it is a challenge to deal with the volume mix of the instruments.
It seems as if Albion I and II are much more louder than Sable when loaded. 

When I add Sable to an existing arrangement I have to make it very loud. 

Are that your experiences, too?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*



Sid Francis @ Sun Apr 28 said:


> Playz: Naturally I saw the signature (lovely btw) but I just don´t know Jake Jackson... :oops:



Jake is our chief engineer and has recorded and mixed many incredibly high profile films. Including, in my humble opinion, two of the coolest film scores of the last decade: The Proposition and Assassination Of Jessie James. 

His mixes for Sable are meticulously rendered from the multi track not the mic positions (which he himself mixes for us). So it's not that easy to replicate simply with the mic positions. I would suggest Broad uses more of the outriggers and ambients, medium relies more on the tree and fine pushes the close mics to the fore. 

They're included in the package not just as a cpu/ HD saver but because they sound different. I imagined that these would be great used in mockups as they sound good out of the box and are system efficient. But if any of the samples where to make final mix I would render and track lay as many mic positions as possible so my mix engineer would be able to create his own interpretation of the room specific to the material playing.

EDIT: having rehearsed this process once already we'll endeavour to release the additional mics and mixes quicker once we're confident the initial rush is over. We're just concerned that this module is considerably bigger than Volume 1 because of the 2nd violins.


----------



## Adrian Myers

Lucky,

Yes, I have found that as well, although less so if you start pushing dynamics or using the more aggressive shorts. I think Sable just has a broader range than many libraries.

I usually set initial output levels on Kontakt outs, so that the expression controller range for a given instrument is meaningful. For example, CineWinds instruments are HEYHOWYADOINLOUD. So to use them with Sable, I cut the CW stereo outs down enough that I can actually use the full CC11 range, rather than only the bottom 33%. Sable is usually so important that its output at unity is what everything is initially mixed against. I use a saturator or compressor/limiter pair as well.

Cheers

P.S. I don't have any business saying much about recording engineers, but Jake Jackson's stereo mixes for Sable are basically like cheating. When I first got vol1, I spent a lot of time trying different combinations, especially for the VC CS. Then I got the stereo mixes and the default setting was exactly riight. I actually laughed. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

Thanks for clarifying this and telling about Jake Jackson. Another note: my initial aversion to the gui pic colours has totally converted to the contrary  8) In the meantime I LOVE the oldfashioned look...funny.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

Thanks, Christian for that valuable information. The more we know about a library, the more it helps end users make the right decisions, so I very much appreciate the fact that you and Paul answer my trivial questions as well as the technical ones. 

Re. the Mix Mics...yes, once I started using them, I continued using them and do so almost exclusively now. Absolutely brilliant singly or in combination. This is not to say I'd want to give up any of the other mic combinations, just that I think the mix mics are a jewel in the crown. Can't wait to hear the basses, violas and 2nd violins in combination with what I already have. And not to get 'gushy',  but quite honestly Sable is probably the most beautifully produced library that I own...and I own more than a few. Highly recommended.

Sid, re the interface, to be honest I'm still not drawn to it, but I've also found I really don't pay a lot of attention to the colours anymore either. Everything works and, for me, that's what is really important. Obviously others love the colour scheme and layout, so it's all a matter of personal taste I guess.


----------



## Adrian Myers

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

Ooo I like Spitfire's newer UIs. Very functional, although keyswitch info would be useful. The aesthetic is definitely unique, but it works for me. They all evoke something like this: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PuQNxpjjg...0/PZE629HissY/s1600/Chichester+City+Walls.jpg, which I'm prepared to call "correct" or "good".


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

It's launch day of Sable Volume 2.

Alongside this wonderful new addition to the BML family we have also continued to refine the feature-set which will be rolled across the BML range..... and eventually the whole Spitfire library where appropriate. 

Paul is going to announce an exciting new thing today called UACC (pron' you-ack). We're all both excited and relieved about this new project, it's going to help us all a lot!!

But before Paul lets you know about UACC, here's a couple of new feature highlights:

EXTENDED ROUND ROBIN FUNCTIONALITY:
• “2x Round Robin With Skip” – plays two RR simultaneously, so you get a thicker sound, it’s the equivalent of plopping two notes on top of each other in your DAW (and it drops the overall volume ~6db so that the levels remain the same but it just sounds thicker). This plays the pairs and moves ahead by 2 RR. In this mode RR is effectively halved. eg, if you press a note it would play RR1/RR2 then RR3/RR4 ,etc.
• “Layer 2x Round Robins With No Skip” – As above but this plays a pair but doesn’t move ahead by 2 so that RR isn’t halved. So if you press a note it would play RR1/RR2, then RR2/RR3, then RR3/RR4.

MICROPHONE MIX TO ARTICULATION LINKER
A new small notation symbol next to the mic positions locks the microphone mix or tweak you’ve made to the articulation selected. This means if you want to boost any perceived inconsistencies in volume between say pizzicato and col legno you can. Or indeed if you want to roll off some of the hall ambience for a short versus the long articulations this is how to fine tune.

We've got the manual going online later and are just putting finishing touches to emails for those of you who early adopted.

NB we have also created some new bundle deals for those of you who didn't take the full plunge before. Please go to http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/news for more info.

Thanks chaps..... Nice things a-coming today!

Christian x.

EDIT... Oh and we're looking at an 8pm BST release time (provided my kids go down without any dramas!)


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

and here's the manuals:

Pretty:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/SABLEVOL2USERMANUALv1.0.pdf

Printer Friendly:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/SABLEVOL2USERMANUALv1.0_PRINTER_FRIENDLY.pdf


----------



## Manuel

thanks for the updates!


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

Great idea the UCAA. Hope others will follow !


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

UACC (pronounced "you-ack"). 

More news to follow.

I'm just DLing Sable Vol 2 now to test, yum yum, can't wait to fire up the CBs!

Best.

Christian


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

anyone downloaded yet?


----------



## Inductance

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

George, I don't think the emails have gone out yet. The guys at Spitfire said they'd release it at 8PM BST (which is 3PM EDT). Watching the clock...


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

waiting for sable strings... http://l.hh.de/waiting


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi everyone, 

We are just emailing Vol 2 links out to all our existing Bundle customers before it goes on sale at 12:00 LA time (8pm Brit time).

Enjoy!

Paul :D


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

Downloading!


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

Oh yeah, downloading!


----------



## Adrian Myers

(Gets out and pushes on download)

Just wanted to comment on the manual. It's in-depth and very conversational, quite a nice thing to include.

Regarding UACC, and I'm sure this is something that was discussed to death: would it not be possible to reserve several CCs and use the first in the series to determine a broad category (legato, sustains, shorts, trills, etc) and another CC or range within a CC to handle specific articulations, divided into as many ranges as necessary? Obviously it's less efficient, but more future-proof and perhaps more intuitive at the expense of requiring more twiddling. Just a thought after looking at it for a few seconds, again I suspect this was debated extensively and I'd be interested to hear what drawbacks were seen.

Thanks!/Congratulations!/Cheers/Fanfare


----------



## Mike Connelly

OK, so who else loaded up once the first zip was uncompressed, even though it's just one part of one instrument? With no graphics yet.

Adrian, interesting idea about using more than one CC. Even with just two CC, that gives 128x128=16 thousand possibilities. It seems like that might work best for situations where there are multiple sets of the same thing, like a big list of articulations that is done open, then mostly the same ones again with mutes (possibly with multiple sets of mutes). The question I'd have about using more than one CC would be whether many hardware controllers can be programmed to send multiple CC values with one button press. Also, that would be more complex for developers to set up and probably is beyond what is possible with most if not all currently shipping libraries, even ones with a decent amount of user customization.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

Thanks for the UACC FB, we think this is going to be a conversation that runs and runs.... anyhow.... pressing the button in a couple of minutes.....!


----------



## Mike Connelly

So I assume it's OK to merge the sample and instrument folders with Sable 1?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*

POP POP POP!!! CRACKLE CRACKLE WE'RE OFF!!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- First look at vol 2 - Special vol2 launch offers announced! RELEASE 30th APRIL*



british_bpm @ Tue Apr 30 said:


> POP POP POP!!! CRACKLE CRACKLE WE'RE OFF!!


----------



## Synesthesia

Mike Connelly @ Tue Apr 30 said:


> So I assume it's OK to merge the sample and instrument folders with Sable 1?



Yes should be fine.. actually I'm such a luddite that I always do it manually, I have a deep distrust of technology... :lol: 

But it should work fine!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Connelly

Downloaded here, and it sounds gorgeous as expected. Can't wait to try out all the sections together.

With the range on the viola legato, am I seeing what I think I'm seeing?


----------



## Synesthesia

Mike Connelly @ Tue Apr 30 said:


> Downloaded here, and it sounds gorgeous as expected. Can't wait to try out all the sections together.
> 
> With the range on the viola legato, am I seeing what I think I'm seeing?



Whoops! Ghostie in the machine. Here's a temporary hotfix (put it in the Violas Individual folder) until we do our customary 1.1 update...

http://spitfiredl-updates.s3.amazonaws.com/VlaLegatoTEMPHOTFIX.zip

Cheers!

Paul :mrgreen:


----------



## Synesthesia

Also -- we've just uploaded a fixed script nkr so if you want to make your Violas the full range in the all in one patch and everything else as well.. 

Just use the manual links download and grab the "others" file. Then you can swap out the nkr (and delete the 'cache' nkc file.)

Cheers! good spot Mike. :D


----------



## Mike Connelly

For a minute there, part of me was worried that might be by design. The new nkr did the trick, thanks for the fast fix. And I think those low legato violas might be my very favorite part of volume 2.


----------



## Synesthesia

Haha.. nooooo...

Its a pretty wide range with our Violas, certainly the widest I've had the pleasure of using so far. Being a massive VW fan I wanted the bottom all the way up to nice and high to do those V1, V2, Va three parters up the top.. :D


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

downloading... 62%

told you once before 
and i won't tell you no more
get down, get down, get down...!


----------



## EforEclectic

Downloading now. Been waiting for this.


----------



## lucky909091

@ Adrian: 
thank you for giving a short inside look into your mixing workflow how to cope with the different volumes between Sable and Albion.
That gives methe certainty that I am not alone.

@ Spitfire Audio:
Before downloading I first had to update Continuate to version 2.2 and since then it only downloads with 1,8 MB per second.
When downloading the Albions, I had up to 15 MB per second.
Is something wrong?


----------



## Graham Keitch

lucky909091 @ Wed May 01 said:


> @ Adrian:
> thank you for giving a short inside look into your mixing workflow how to cope with the different volumes between Sable and Albion.
> That gives methe certainty that I am not alone.
> 
> @ Spitfire Audio:
> Before downloading I first had to update Continuate to version 2.2 and since then it only downloads with 1,8 MB per second.
> When downloading the Albions, I had up to 15 MB per second.
> Is something wrong?




Downloaded perfectly overnight here. What a treat to wake up and find it all unpacked and installed. Just transferring now to my music machine. Wish I could say the same for another companies string library I'm trying to download. Been messing around all morning trying to fix my system hanging every time I try to install their downloader. Given up and dl'ing manually - and that's crashed a few times. But Spitfire has been an excellent dl experience! Nice work Spitfire - and thanks! o/~ 

Graham

www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch


----------



## snattack

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

Downloading now, but the downloader was incredibly slow (max speed 2mbps/s, thought it was my connection, but it seems not), so now downloading manually instead which goes faster. Can't wait!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

EDIT: Re. two posts up.

Thanks for that, in defence of the other string library we also sometimes come up against users who have their DLs snagged by their ISPs it's incredibly difficult to predict how different ISPs respond to multi threads, or non-multi threads. I guess as that other dev's DL service is not powered by Continuata which means it's likely to use a different system that your ISP doesn't seem to like.

My advice whenever this happens is often the NBOW bribe to one's boss to use the work connection overnight (nice bottle of wine).

Best.

C.


----------



## stargazer

Synesthesia @ Tue Apr 30 said:


> Mike Connelly @ Tue Apr 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the range on the viola legato, am I seeing what I think I'm seeing?
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops! Ghostie in the machine. Here's a temporary hotfix (put it in the Violas Individual folder) until we do our customary 1.1 update...
> 
> http://spitfiredl-updates.s3.amazonaws.com/VlaLegatoTEMPHOTFIX.zip
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Paul :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


What's the fix?
I don't see any difference regarding the range.


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

Sounds great as usual! :D 

None of the legato articulations in V2 does respond to expression, though.
When is 1.1 due?

Will there be any patches in vol 3 that includes all articulations for each section, to be able to use no more than 5 tracks for the entire Sable library?


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

I also want to confirm how easy and comfortable the Spitfire Installer is. To download and have it installed automatically and being able to PLAY the parts that are already downloaded in the mioddle of the whole process is PERFECT. Thank you!!


----------



## Adrian Myers

Just confirming Stargazer's findings: no Expression support in the vol2 legato patches. Tried un/remapping it with no effect. The visual feedback works, but the sound doesn't change. 


P.S. Continuata is very nice, but in defense of "the other library", it has also worked perfectly here every time.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi chaps!

re: Expression support - give it about an hour, and then use the manual links to download the WM zip file in your list, and the OTHERS file... then if you swap out the Instruments folder and the script NKR file (remember to delete the cache NKC script file as well, and then reboot Kontakt to flush the cache!) -- this will be fixed.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

So, we have to wait an hour?

:wink:

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

Amatzing, Paul...  Thanks so much.


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

Sable vol 2 is just incredibly good. Started writing on a piece today and wow...


----------



## Blake Ewing

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

Here's a quick piece I wrote a few years ago, re-recorded/programmed using Sable Strings vols.1&2...

*Machu Picchu*
[flash width=550 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F90348157&secret_url=false&show_artwork=true[/flash]

Non-flash linkage: http://soundcloud.com/blake-ewing/machu-picchu-sable


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

im a little confused and dont know if i have the right things in place.

i have in the vol2 folder

instrument main mics
sable2 2013 04 30 nkc
sable2 2013 04 30 nkr
samples

there are some empty slots in violns2 als0. is that right?


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

Hi George,

That's correct - there are a few spacers to make the keyswitches match up by default between the V1 and V2 sections. 

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

Paul,

So at what point are the files "correct" with regards to the expression issue with the legatos. Is there a time today where the files are correct and one does not need to update the WM and Others files?

Would be good for people on this thread to know if they come aboard now.

I downloaded yesterday, so I'm assuming I need to do the manual update.

Thanks,

Mr A


----------



## snattack

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

Hi!

Quick question:

Connect didn't download properly, so I used manual download. Also, the "install"-options in Connect doesn't work properly (freezes, left it overnight, several attempts). Any suggestions how to unpack these smoothly on OSX? When using the regular archive extration utility it all ends up in different folders.

*Edit: *Nevermind, "unzip *" in terminal fixed it


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

This is one for our support desk, can you forward this enquiry on to us at the emails in your download email. Also please email Stu on the email in your download email.

Best.

Christian


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

Download and install worked without problems here on OS X.  

I have a question, don't know if it's Kontakt-related.
When I layer, for example, the V1 Main Mics, Alt Mics and Mixes on the same midi channel, controllers (Expression,Dynamics...) responds randomly. 
It works when I put the three patches on separate midi channels with all mics on (10 stereo channels), so it doesn't have to do with voice/CPU limit, as far as I can understand.
Anybody else seen this?


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

stargazer: I openend a dedicated thread for having this effect... :? 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31242


----------



## Synesthesia

Guys, 

we've just managed to recreate this.. annoyingly, its a bug in Kontakt.

HOWEVER! 

We are going to try and create a script workaround that will allow us to bypass the bug.

:D

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*



Mr. Anxiety @ Thu May 02 said:


> Paul,
> 
> So at what point are the files "correct" with regards to the expression issue with the legatos. Is there a time today where the files are correct and one does not need to update the WM and Others files?
> 
> Would be good for people on this thread to know if they come aboard now.
> 
> I downloaded yesterday, so I'm assuming I need to do the manual update.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mr A



Hi Mr A,

Simple way to find out, load up the leg patch, and wiggle CC11 - if the slider moves, all good, otherwise just use your manual download links to re-grab the WM zip file and the 'OTHERS' zip file (two little tiddlers) and then just replace them.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*

Can you guys shed some light on the lack of muted and flautando CB arts? I imagine that was a conscious decision.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Enyak,

We recorded Flautando for the Basses. The mutes didn't seem to make much difference to the timbre, so we didn't prioritise them at this stage.

I'm sure we'll be adding all kinds of new crazy stuff though once we've got vol 3 complete!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

A first walkthrough of using vol1 and vol2 together:


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

I don't even know what to expect from Flautando CBs, so I am not missing them right now, but looking forward to their inclusion nonetheless.

Does that mean you recorded Sordino CBs, but decided against including them in post? Or was that a premade decision and they are unrecorded right now?

I can see the timbre argument for basses, but in reality these instruments are about miniscule differences to the overall timbre IMHO. Sometimes a difference in player intention is "felt" more than heard, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Mike Connelly

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! LIMITED TIME*



Synesthesia @ Thu May 02 said:


> Simple way to find out, load up the leg patch, and wiggle CC11 - if the slider moves, all good, otherwise just use your manual download links to re-grab the WM zip file and the 'OTHERS' zip file (two little tiddlers) and then just replace them.



I just grabbed those two again just now, looks like the V2 is fixed but with violas and basses, CC11 makes the expression slider visibly move but the volume still doesn't change.


----------



## Ed

These strings are gorgeous guys, just beautiful. The Flautando and soft dynamics, the playing, vibrato control. So so good. Cant wait to write serious underscore rather than big hybrid trailer stuff for a chance to really use it properly. It can be just so delicate and expressive, cant wait to see what the flute sound like.

In terms of sound design alone the various types of flautando from the different sections are just amazing. Sweetest strings ive ever played.


----------



## KMuzzey

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

What Ed said.

These are gorgeous. I think the new bar has been set.
kerry


----------



## DocMidi657

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

Hi Guys,

Sable is awesome. Sounds great.
in this latest video Paul demos all 4 families layered together and I noticed that the ram for each instrument averages at around 3 gigs each.

My Sable questions are:
Do we need 12 gigs free to do this?

Could Spitfire create a mixed version of Violins 1 2 Cello and Bass as 1 single Kontakt instrument and would that be a lot easier on system resources?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

Outstanding!

Sable is hands-on, the best chamber strings collection that was ever made.

Out of the park guys! (and Vol3 has yet to raise the bar even higher!)


----------



## scientist

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*



DocMidi657 @ Thu May 02 said:


> My Sable questions are:
> Do we need 12 gigs free to do this?



you can get away with a lot if you use kontakt's purge function, especially if you're running off of ssd(s) as the load time is so quick.

i've saved my own 100% pre-purged presets with all mics included and it saves a ton on preliminary load time and ram resources.


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*



scientist @ Thu May 02 said:


> DocMidi657 @ Thu May 02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Sable questions are:
> Do we need 12 gigs free to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can get away with a lot if you use kontakt's purge function,
Click to expand...



And also how often do you really need all the arts loaded at once anyway? At any rate, you can always use only a single mic position to significantly cut down the required space as well, and given the fact that we have mixed mics provided for us this is even better. Purge is also a life saver generally.


----------



## Mike Connelly

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*



DocMidi657 @ Thu May 02 said:


> in this latest video Paul demos all 4 families layered together and I noticed that the ram for each instrument averages at around 3 gigs each.



In the video he has two mic positions loaded. On my mac with the default Kontakt buffer of 60k, loading the five with tree mic and all articulations loaded, it shows about 3.3 gigs in the Kontakt menu. I think that's pretty amazing for having a full string library loaded, every articulation. Nice fast load too.

It's easy enough to unload unused articulations (or just use the purge function in Kontakt) to get that even lower. With SSD buffers also can be lower which uses even less memory.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

Hi guys,

Thank you so much for the positive feedback! We are really delighted with this library - its just a joy to play! and when vol 3 comes on line.. its going to be so much fun..

Just to catch up a previous question on the versions and how you know what version you are on:

If you load up the *main* V2 patch and click where it says 'Cat No. 302' a version number will appear in the Kontakt status bar:







If it says v1.0.1 then you have the latest Violin 2.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## DocMidi657

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

Thanks Guys, I get it.... I didn't catch that all the articulations were loaded in the video demo. 
My mistake!
Dave


----------



## TSU

Volume 2 have far more surpises that I've expected!

The second violins are softer and smoother than the first.
Very beautiful sounding alone... And together with first - perfect.
Also, the shorts are simply brilliant! I heaven't heard something
like this in sample libraries that able to compete with it...
And flautando is very different... much more gentle and airy.
So V2 is unique. Not just re-recorded in the different position.
They complement each other. And each of it have unique sound and feel.

Violas as we all already heard - is fantastic.
Play with any articulation... and ideas will come right away.

The basses... very deep and powerful, but accurate and precise.

And all sections together is simply mindblowing.

But it's not all. Load up the Loegria Hi Strings patch and play a note.
Then load V1 & V2 and VA from Sable... and play the same note.
Yes! The positions are identical! This sounds like a same library...
And this is the point where magic begins...
With all three Albions, Solo Strings and Sable,
we can create almost any section sizes.
And it will sounds perfectly in one space.
I can speak about this instruments very long...
But better than reading my post, just try it if you not already tried...

Thanks you guys! My music has become much better
thanks to your work and inspiration that you constantly give.
This is the most incredible instruments in my opinion
with widest range of possibilities.
And I think, having all instruments from Spitfire is like
having the one instrument devided to volumes...
all of them perfectly works together.


----------



## radec

TSU @ Fri May 03 said:


> Yes! The positions are identical! This sounds like a same library...


this for me too! it feels like its all built to work together. i use albion, i use percussion, i even use small things like harp. with absolutely no work needed sable fits in. no panning, no EQ, no reverb, just out the box it fits. with albions and sable i now have an incredible string section from chamber up to full!


----------



## reddognoyz

I watched the video with the combined sections and I startled my wife when I yelled the first time I heard all the shorts playing at once, it is fuc*ing beautiful. I must have this.


----------



## british_bpm

TSU @ Fri May 03 said:


> But it's not all. Load up the Loegria Hi Strings patch and play a note.
> Then load V1 & V2 and VA from Sable... and play the same note.
> Yes! The positions are identical! This sounds like a same library...



Thanks for your kind words. It is by design that we seat people in the correct positions, and recreate the "presence" of the rest of the band so it doesn't sound like they're playing in an empty room. The woodwinds and brass are also placed carefully behind and around the string players as they would if they were all playing together. Even if these sections are often over-dubbed for films these days.

It's an essential part of the creation of clearly audible detail, an essential way of us encouraging ourselves to write truly colourful and contrapuntal orchestral music not computerised orchestral music. It's not simply a question of panning the instruments left to right but having them seated closer and further back. So no matter how much you push the flutes up and out over the top of your composition they always sound sat back behind the violins. No matter how hard you push the basses and cellos, on the right hand and forward, the mellow counterpoint of the horns, left and further back still always will cut through.

It's not often talked about here, and something we will push more in our documentation but positioning is another crucial facet of orchestral sampling. Again, we don't imitate modern film score recordings.... we simply recreate it, same players, same instruments, same room, same signal path, same technicians, same bacon sarnies in the morning, same glass of M&S plonk come 8pm!


----------



## jamwerks

british_bpm @ Sat May 04 said:


> same bacon sarnies in the morning, same glass of M&S plonk come 8pm!


Awesome! Is all that coming in Vol. III? Sounds delicious !! :mrgreen:


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

I asked earlier in this thread about the Va legato hotfix, what does it fix?

Also, the violas sound great, but the legato has a slower transition/attack time compared to the other instruments, especially in the higher register.
For exampe, @ 70 bpm, the legato is beautiful playing quarter notes, but eighth notes feels a bit disconnected and "sucking". 
Will the "Legato very fast playing extension " in V3 work better for connected/"singable" lines, or are that patch only intended for runs?

And finally, Molto espressivo for the Violas in V3?


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

im going to do some testing today for the first time. i have some time. i will post some tests later.

processed meat! no!


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

May I add some hint on the violas? 
I also noticed that the sound of the longs legato is a bit strange. I think I pinned it down to the transitions being a tiny tad too loud so that the all following notes have a slight bump in the attack. This way a smooth adagio line gets a bit edgy. As soon as I load the sordinos which don´t have legato transitions yet, everything starts to really shine. I could play for hours with them and playability is just plain perfect for me. (playing always medium slow, just my tempo)

P.S: I also gave a short loud yell when I heard the sound of the spiccatos together in the video. Man, THAT is amazing... :D


----------



## radec

the spiccatos combined are my fav. part of sable. just an incredible sound. looking forward to having marcatos


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

Trying out Sable vol 1 and 2. I'm going to have a lot of fun with these! Also includes Spitfire Percussion and Orchestral Grand.

http://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/the-space-in-between

Chris


----------



## Gusfmm

^ Simply brilliant Chris!


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

Thank you!  It's great to have an instrument with a flexibility that allows for more experimental writing!


----------



## jamwerks

Sounds great !


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*



Tyderian @ 5.5.2013 said:


> Trying out Sable vol 1 and 2. I'm going to have a lot of fun with these! Also includes Spitfire Percussion and Orchestral Grand.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/the-space-in-between
> 
> Chris



great stuff! yeah! especially the short note passages are very impressive!


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

here's my sunday work... (ok, not composed today, i wrote the arrangement a while ago).

the first violins are doubled twice (the +/- transpose trick) = 12 vl1
doubled second violins, violas and celli = 6 each
basses as they are

i used legato only - lot of fun to play! very convincing legato with beautiful "end of slurs".

https://soundcloud.com/saxer/vampire-power


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*



Saxer @ Sun May 05 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/saxer/vampire-power



Really beautiful work!


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*

:D thanx!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*



Synesthesia @ Thu May 02 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you so much for the positive feedback! We are really delighted with this library - its just a joy to play! and when vol 3 comes on line.. its going to be so much fun..
> 
> Just to catch up a previous question on the versions and how you know what version you are on:
> 
> If you load up the *main* V2 patch and click where it says 'Cat No. 302' a version number will appear in the Kontakt status bar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it says v1.0.1 then you have the latest Violin 2.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Paul




Hey Paul - I purchased a week ago but just haven't had time to even work with. Will there be an official 'update' soon to fix issues or should I grab the hotfix now - probably won't be getting to this vol 2 for a couple more days. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hey Rob,

To be honest we've hotfixed almost everything already, I'll probably mailout in a week when we are sure we have caught everything explaining how to just grab the latest instruments and script from the manual downloads link.

All the best!

Paul


----------



## Rob Elliott

Synesthesia @ Mon May 06 said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> To be honest we've hotfixed almost everything already, I'll probably mailout in a week when we are sure we have caught everything explaining how to just grab the latest instruments and script from the manual downloads link.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Paul




Super. Thanks Paul. I'll look for the email.


----------



## Mahlon

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*



Saxer @ Sun May 05 said:


> here's my sunday work... (ok, not composed today, i wrote the arrangement a while ago).
> 
> the first violins are doubled twice (the +/- transpose trick) = 12 vl1
> doubled second violins, violas and celli = 6 each
> basses as they are
> 
> i used legato only - lot of fun to play! very convincing legato with beautiful "end of slurs".
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/saxer/vampire-power



Nice piece.

Mahlon


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW YOUTUBE VID*



Mahlon @ 7.5.2013 said:


> Nice piece.
> 
> Mahlon


thanks a lot


----------



## Synesthesia

Heres a new demo from our good pal Rohan Stevenson -- its called "Captain Brown" and it uses mainly the Tree mics (with some Amb/Outriggers added for some of the short arts.)

Enjoy!


[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_CaptBrown_RH.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

enjoyed! beautiful!


----------



## Mahlon

Synesthesia @ Wed May 08 said:


> Heres a new demo from our good pal Rohan Stevenson -- its called "Captain Brown" and it uses mainly the Tree mics (with some Amb/Outriggers added for some of the short arts.)
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_CaptBrown_RH.mp3[/mp3]



Is that Sable 2?


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Excellent demo; well done!


----------



## british_bpm

Mahlon @ Thu May 09 said:


> Synesthesia @ Wed May 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a new demo from our good pal Rohan Stevenson -- its called "Captain Brown" and it uses mainly the Tree mics (with some Amb/Outriggers added for some of the short arts.)
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_CaptBrown_RH.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Sable 2?
Click to expand...


It's Sable 1&2.

Best.

C.


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Sooo pleased I invested in this - and there's still more to come!

An excellent demo that raises the bar and shows how it should be done.

Graham

www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Let me second Graham's comment. I'm writing for a student orchestra right now, writing directly in Finale keeping the abilities of the students in mind. And Sable is understanding all of the notational elements. When I hit playback, I feel like I'm standing at the conductor's podium hearing all of the nuances of a group.

And having a second violin section that actually sounds different from the 1sts is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## DocMidi657

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Hi Paul,

Are you at liberty to discuss what the "fast legato articulations" will be like in Sable 3?

Thanks.
dave


----------



## stevenson-again

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Here's a logic https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/391847/Sable%20II%20demo%20rough%20score.pdf (score) if anyone is interested (score nerds like me would be...). Obviously, there are no markings - this is from the logic song it was written in.


----------



## cc64

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Hi Rohan,

thanks for this!

I must say that i find your piece called Shades absolutely gorgeous. Would love to have a peek at that one if you don't mind :wink: 

Superb writing/development. 

Chapeau Rohan!

Claude


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Here's my first attempt with Sable, and only Spitfire libraries.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F91602065&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Tops Job!!

CH


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi all - don't miss out - the intro offer and those 3 great discounts end in 2 days...

:D


----------



## johnnyt

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers- ENDING IN 2 DAYS!*

I'm really loving having the full string section now. Such a beautiful sound. 

Has anyone else been having some issues with the tuning of the basses. I'm finding the spicattos at low velocity are quite flat, particularly around G2. Don't get me wrong, I love a little bit of humanness in my samples, but these seem a bit too jarring.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Johnny, are you definitely using the latest nkis?

Drop us a line at the support email address and I'll follow up with you.

LAST DAY guys! Discounts end very soon!


----------



## Synesthesia

Last few hours now - discounts end in just over 4 hours - 12 midday here in LA, 8PM over in the UK!


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers- DISCOUNTS END 8PM BST - 12 midday PST*

Please sir, please sir, as soon as the sale ends may we have our Sable 2 mix mics!!


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Frank - 

Very shortly - (I suspect after the weekend) -- the servers are under very heavy load at the moment - it should drop off in 4-5 days from previous experience!!

Sorry for the delay.. 

Paul


----------



## matolen

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers- DISCOUNTS END 8PM BST - 12 midday PST*

I took the last minute plunge on Vol 2 as the opportunity presented itself! Have not been able to get Vol 1 yet, but excited nonetheless as the Solo Strings have been lovely!


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers- DISCOUNTS END 8PM BST - 12 midday PST*

Just bought-in ! _-) _-) _-) 
Looking forward to the mix mic's here as well. Judging from the mic walk-through, those might be the only one's I ever use !


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Hi Paul,

I purchased the entire Sable line (Vol.1,2,3). 

I'm currently downloading Sable Vol. 1 via your Continuata App. , given it is 60 GB. (which is quite a large library for downloading), Your servers are quite slow, this is the second day I have my computer downloading Sable 1 (non-stop). 

I might have to wait another 2 days to get all the mic position downloads ! Then continue to download Sable Vol.2 then ... Vol.3 (when it is ready). 

Is there anyway you can speedup the downloads, maybe get more bandwidth for your servers ? ... or any other way to make the download faster ? I'm in Los Angeles, California, I'm guessing your main servers are in the U.K. 

Do you have any plans to offer a HD version option for large libraries, that you could ship to customers, maybe add a small fee for this option ? This will surely make installing large libraries a less time consuming task. 

Looking forward to enjoy the Sable line.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Hi there,

For the best service please email us or continuata direct on the addresses provided in your DL email.

Our servers are Amazon S3 based in the US and are some of the fastest available today. I DL'd sable 2 basic mics in 4 hours on a home connection just days ago and we're not having any reports from other users.

As a general note to downloading. Please only download one product at a time. If you feel your ISP throttling your connection (which is what I expect is happening here) pause your download for 24hrs and resume. 

Our business model is DL only. It allows us to operate at a level that keeps our costs at a minimum which we pass onto our customers with very reasonably priced pro-end tools in our humble opinion.

Best wishes.

Christian.


----------



## techeverlasting

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers- DISCOUNTS END 8PM BST - 12 midday PST*



jamwerks @ Tue May 14 said:


> Just bought-in ! _-) _-) _-)
> Looking forward to the mix mic's here as well. Judging from the mic walk-through, those might be the only one's I ever use !



Yup, I bought in too. It was those lovely non-vibrato to vibrato sordinos that sold me, along with the incredible shorts and the fabulous overall design. Being able to fiddle around with stereo width and panning of the close-up mics is a brilliant touch. In my initial experiments I must say that Sable and Adagio play together real nice. The combination of the Adagio solos with the Sable ensembles is breath-taking.

Not that I think you guys need any marketing advice, but have you considered making only the "Mix" sets available at a slight discount with the option to pay the rest to buy the other mic sets later? This would have gotten me to part with the cash a lot sooner, partly because I'm quickly running out of hard drive space with all the amazing stuff that's coming out lately.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



british_bpm @ Tue May 14 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For the best service please email us or continuata direct on the addresses provided in your DL email.
> 
> Our servers are Amazon S3 based in the US and are some of the fastest available today. I DL'd sable 2 basic mics in 4 hours on a home connection just days ago and we're not having any reports from other users.
> 
> As a general note to downloading. Please only download one product at a time. If you feel your ISP throttling your connection (which is what I expect is happening here) pause your download for 24hrs and resume.
> 
> Our business model is DL only. It allows us to operate at a level that keeps our costs at a minimum which we pass onto our customers with very reasonably priced pro-end tools in our humble opinion.
> 
> Best wishes.
> 
> Christian.



Hello Christian,

So, since I'm using Contiuata App. for downloading your libraries, I'm guessing it automatically connects me to your U.S. Amazon S3 based server, (which for now seems pretty slow). 

Should I email you and/or Continuata to inform you of the slow download issue ? 

I will also try to halt the download for 24 hours, (once I'm done downloading Sable Vol.1), and then proceed with Sable Vol. 2 ? I download one library at a time, I'm not downloading multiple libraries simultaneously. 

Currently it shows DL speed of : 462 kbps is this the average speed I should expect ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Muziksculp -

Try emailing Stu (or check his FAQ on the continuata website) for ideas - you may need to use the cog to switch from single to multi thread (or vice versa)

Here in LA I am getting 50Mbps solid everything I download via the Connect app - its definitely related to your own ISP..

Having said that, I'm being very cautious to ensure that we are not demanding too much too quickly from our S3, despite its theoretical 'infinite' bandwidth - since I'm a total luddite. :D

Paul


----------



## studioj

Getting 500-600 kbps here in LA on Time Warner 30MB connection... 

stopped to try again later in the week.


----------



## muziksculp

Synesthesia @ Tue May 14 said:


> Hi Muziksculp -
> 
> Try emailing Stu (or check his FAQ on the continuata website) for ideas - you may need to use the cog to switch from single to multi thread (or vice versa)
> 
> Here in LA I am getting 50Mbps solid everything I download via the Connect app - its definitely related to your own ISP..
> 
> Having said that, I'm being very cautious to ensure that we are not demanding too much too quickly from our S3, despite its theoretical 'infinite' bandwidth - since I'm a total luddite. :D
> 
> Paul



Hi Paul,

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, something doesn't sound right given my super-slow download speed. I'm with Time Warner, DSL service, and have never experienced this slow of a download. I will email Stu, and see what else I can do about this. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Have you tried doing a manual download, rather than via Connect and, if so, is the download speed just as slow??


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



playz123 @ Tue May 14 said:


> Have you tried doing a manual download, rather than via Connect and, if so, is the download speed just as slow??



Hi playz123,

No I have not tried to do a manual download. 

I'm going to continue downloading Sable Vol.1 and then try doing a direct download for Sable Vol.2, and see if that provides me with a much faster DL speed. 

Currently I'm showing a DL speed of 1232 mpbs. via Continuata, So it's a bit faster than earlier in the day. 

Thanks for the suggestion,

Muziksculp


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Guys, I cannot stress how much manual DLs should be an absolute last resort. Please trust me in 95% of cases a good 24hrs pause will get you your speed back, it's is very likely to be your ISP not continuata as continuata has nothing to do with controlling the DL speed, Amazon and your ISP does. Please trust me on this, it is the most effective solution and instead of having to wait 6 days you'll be done in a couple. As I said before, standard BT connection Sable 2 basic mics came down in 4 hours, but if BT throttles, hit pause, resume the next day and bang, Im there.

Best.

C.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



british_bpm @ Tue May 14 said:


> Guys, I cannot stress how much manual DLs should be an absolute last resort. Please trust me in 95% of cases a good 24hrs pause will get you your speed back, it's is very likely to be your ISP not continuata as continuata has nothing to do with controlling the DL speed, Amazon and your ISP does. Please trust me on this, it is the most effective solution and instead of having to wait 6 days you'll be done in a couple. As I said before, standard BT connection Sable 2 basic mics came down in 4 hours, but if BT throttles, hit pause, resume the next day and bang, Im there.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



As you recommend, I will pause for 24 hrs, and then try to download Sable 2 via Continuata, and eventually ... Sable 3 when it is out. 

My current download speed is a bit faster at the moment. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Re. manual download vs. Continuata download....what I was suggesting was to try downloading one of the files manually, and then compare the speed obtained with your Continuata speed, just to see if there's a difference. But I agree with Christian that normally one should be fine with Continuata, and manually downloading everything is not only tedious, but time consuming. I like Connect, but once in awhile there can still be a minor glitch. Nine times out of ten though, download problems here have been the fault of an ISP, not the developer's servers or Connect.


----------



## Mike Connelly

For anyone buying the bundle, I would definitely recommend downloading one set of mic positions first for each volume so you have something to start playing with, then if things slow down wait a bit to get the other mic positions. It's a ton of data to download, but it's not like you need all the mic positions to dig in and start using it.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Thinking about working with the whole bundle, I'm wondering how all the articulations will be divided up in separate patches. Will there be some kind of "articulation designer" for loading wanted patches?

I would like to see all the sordino stuff grouped into one separate patch. And in a "non sordino" patch everything else (if possible) with up to 16 articulations.

Cheers !!


----------



## synergy543

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

FWIW, the continua Connect application did not accurately reflect my download speeds nor the level of progress. I have noticed this occur several times. At first, it appears to show the download speed and amount of progress, then it seems to slow down according to the Connect UI even though its moving along swiftly. Thus, I've stopped and restarted it several times only to see that it had moved much farther along than it initially appeared. The download finally finished although this wasn't indicated by the Connect UI until I attempted to restarted it again - then it said the download was already completed.

All is working well and the download speed was extremely fast.

It just seems that the UI indicators need to be fixed.


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Paul,

I'm trying to get the Microphone Mix to Articulation Linker to work, but I'm not having any luck. Can you us a quick explanation of how this works?

Thanks,
JT


----------



## matolen

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

I have to say after dling...Vol 2 sounds fantastic! Like order of magnitude beyond... o-[][]-o


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Had my first play with vols 1 and 2 yesterday. The tone, detail and sonic quality of this library is superb! The big surprise for me are the basses! These are absolutely beautiful and add real depth of tone rather than sounding harsh and edgy.

And a BIG thank you for looking after the requirements of notation users too! I can change articulations and legato style by simply putting the appropriate instructions into the score. The latter took a bit of fathoming out but for anyone needing guidance, legato style requires all 3 types to be active in a single instance (ie not purged) and all 3 need midi learn to assign control to cc63. You then need 3 expressions (in Finale) that activate legato (cc63 = 10), fingered (cc63 = 64 or somewhere around mid range) and gliss (120). I may not have got these values quite right as I'm not at my music machine - but they're easily discovered with a little trial and error. You also need to put a slur over the phrase just as you would in a real score. 

Changing articulations is a breeze too! Use cc32 (I think) and divide 127 by the number of arts in that particular instrument. Then simply create arco, pizz etc expressions and Finale plays back just as in real life! The value range for each artic is determined by the order and number of arts available. Again, midi learn cc32 using the little cc button next to the keyswitch shift icon. Sorry, if that doesn't make perfect sense and I'll reword it. Paul explains this further up in this thread somewhere. 

These samples have a great dynamic range so use cc1 all the way from 1-127 to get superb cresc and diminuendos. Instrument techniques in Finale needs to be set up so that hairpins work on cc1 alone for sustaining patches.

Graham

www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch


----------



## EforEclectic

Is there an ETA on release for the ALT and MIX mic positions downloads for Sable 2?


----------



## clockwiser

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

As much as really loved the composition itself of Captain Brown, I found the tone of the strings more to be desired in the demo. I still just can't imagine it being performed live when I just listen - It still sound like a virtual instrument, coming out of a DAW. If this work was performed by a small live string ensemble, it would really sound fab, but the demo doesn't do it justice in my humble opinion. The demo still sound synthesized, and very much played on the keyboard especially around faster passages. A live section simply don't sound like that.

The short notes are really wonderful in the demo, and what makes Sable great. However, all the praise I see with the current demos available, I really feel that we are forgetting what an real section sound like... The vibratos sound quite unnatural, legatos again isn't too convincing either. The way that the violin interact with the cello, isn't very musical either, sound mechanical and edgy. The short notes and basses do sound great though. 

Hope people don't my honest comments. :wink:


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



clockwiser @ Thu May 16 said:


> It still sound like a virtual instrument,



I gave one quick listen to the demo when it went up, and thought that a good bit more automation could have been done. Seems you're hearing some of the same things.

That said, love the library.


----------



## TSU

Clockwiser, about the fast passages - there is no special patches for the runs in the alredy released volumes 1 & 2. They will be in volume 3. You can check articulation list at Spitfire page. About legato - there is 3 types of legato with transitions speed control, and I am sure that after release of the Volume 3 and with all flexibility and controls we have already you can get results that satisfy your needs.


----------



## nicoroy123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



clockwiser @ Thu May 16 said:


> As much as really loved the composition itself of Captain Brown, I found the tone of the strings more to be desired in the demo. I still just can't imagine it being performed live when I just listen - It still sound like a virtual instrument, coming out of a DAW. If this work was performed by a small live string ensemble, it would really sound fab, but the demo doesn't do it justice in my humble opinion. The demo still sound synthesized, and very much played on the keyboard especially around faster passages. A live section simply don't sound like that.
> 
> The short notes are really wonderful in the demo, and what makes Sable great. However, all the praise I see with the current demos available, I really feel that we are forgetting what an real section sound like... The vibratos sound quite unnatural, legatos again isn't too convincing either. The way that the violin interact with the cello, isn't very musical either, sound mechanical and edgy. The short notes and basses do sound great though.
> 
> Hope people don't my honest comments. :wink:



I thought exactly the same when I heard that demo...
I am assuming that it doesn't do justince to the overall product though...


----------



## matolen

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

I had a question about Vol 3...

If I get Vol 3 before Vol 1 (which is v. possible) will I still be able to use the violin1 and celli patches or do I need Vol 1?


----------



## TSU

matolen, you will able to use all patches avaliable in Volume 3 only.

-- Update --

Except legato transitions patches (tremolo, fast legato, runs) that needs the sustain samples from previous volumes. This means you can hear only included in Volume 3 transitions but not the sustain notes between them without Volume 1 & 2.


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

FYI to those wondering about connection with downloading Sable - I'm blazing through the library at an average of 15.52 Mbps. So no problems here! Stoked to play this library.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

A few of our users have complained of Continuata sticking only to find that their hard drives were full. Please bear this in mind. 

Continuata sticks:

1. Pause Continuata
2. Check Hard Drive Space
3. Check Broadband Connection
4. All OK, still sticking? Pause for 24 hours and resume.

Best.

C.


----------



## studioj

24 hr pause worked great for me, came down at my max speed 30Mbps. thx!!

On the hunt for cubase expression maps... are there any available anywhere for Sable yet?


----------



## TSU

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Here my maps...

https://www.cubby.com/pl/Sable+Expressi ... 8f72752d84


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



british_bpm @ Fri May 17 said:


> A few of our users have complained of Continuata sticking only to find that their hard drives were full. Please bear this in mind.
> 
> Continuata sticks:
> 
> 1. Pause Continuata
> 2. Check Hard Drive Space
> 3. Check Broadband Connection
> 4. All OK, still sticking? Pause for 24 hours and resume.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



Q. Just curious. Why such a long Pause is needed (24 hrs) ! ? i.e. why not 24 Minutes ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Hi there, I'm sure that would work too for some ISPs but we feel that some of them reset any limiting they impose over a 24hour period and have found this to be the most successful solution. I must stress that this happens to about 1 in every 200 customers though!


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



british_bpm @ Fri May 17 said:


> Hi there, I'm sure that would work too for some ISPs but we feel that some of them reset any limiting they impose over a 24hour period and have found this to be the most successful solution. I must stress that this happens to about 1 in every 200 customers though!



Thanks for the feedback. 

I'm going to start downloading Sable 2, hopefully it will not be a week's long download :wink: 

I will give it a 30 min Pause treatment if the download speed gets too slow, and see if that helps regain DL speed. If not I will Pause for 24 hrs. and resume DL. 

Oh.. when are the rest of the Sable 2 mic. position downloads expected to be online ? 

I'm guessing I can still use it with the main mics, until you have the rest of the mic options online. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Ed

Most of the time just closing and immediately reopening the downloader works for me.


----------



## TSU

I usually press pause and then after few seconds resume each time the speed goes low. For example if I have 1mbit\sec I press pause\resume and speed goes up to 8mbit, or maybe 0.5mbit... this is a matter of luck for me. In my country seems like a speed is sets randomly each time... While downloading I press pause\resume at least 20 times for big libraries. Those who have problems with downloading speed should try this...


----------



## studioj

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



TSU @ Fri May 17 said:


> Here my maps...
> 
> https://www.cubby.com/pl/Sable+Expressi ... 8f72752d84



Thanks very much!


----------



## playz123

Re release of the Mix Mics..



Synesthesia @ Tue May 14 said:


> Very shortly - (I suspect after the weekend) -- the servers are under very heavy load at the moment - it should drop off in 4-5 days from previous experience!!
> 
> Sorry for the delay..
> 
> Paul



Cough....cough...


----------



## Synesthesia

Tis done - I'm going to be sending the links out for the Alt mics and Stereo mixes during the next 24h.

:D


----------



## playz123

Synesthesia @ Thu May 23 said:


> Tis done - I'm going to be sending the links out for the Alt mics and Stereo mixes during the next 24h.
> 
> :D



"God bless you", Paul! You'll never know what kind of a mess I got myself into this time by starting a project using Sable but with only half of the Sable instruments using the mix mics....and then not being able to finish the piece in time. We learn sometimes and...sometimes we don't!  Cheers.


----------



## muziksculp

Synesthesia @ Thu May 23 said:


> Tis done - I'm going to be sending the links out for the Alt mics and Stereo mixes during the next 24h.
> 
> :D



Cool ! 

How large is the download ?


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi ladies and chaps:

Just to let you know that the links are all either our, or in the process of going out, for the Alt mics and Stereo mixes for Volume 2.

Hurrah!

And... breathe.

Now I'm off out to watch Iron Man 3.

:D


----------



## Synesthesia

Oh - Alt mics approx 16.5 GB, and Stereo mixes approx 17GB (just under.)

ish!


----------



## Audio

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Is anyone else having download problems for the alt/stereo mics? This is my first time having an issue with connect. Normally I have 50mbps and the downloads breeze by.

I was able to download the alt mics in about an hour at 50mbps, but my stereo mic download has been stuck in pause mode for the last 14 hours and I'm not sure what to do. I started the stereo right after the alts finished. 

Stu said they are working on a problem thats causing the extraction process to fail, but as far as I know my ALT mics extracted just fine, and since my Stereo mic download is stuck at only 63% of the first RAR bar (I've only got the 10mb zip file and then 63% said bar downloaded so far) I don't think the extraction process is whats causing my problem. 

Whenever I click pause and then resume, the download stays in pause mode.


----------



## Manuel

Im having the exactly same problem. Stuck at 63% of the first sample file. I dont know a solution though...

best, Manuel


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi there - 

Our fault!! 

We had a trailing space in the Basses Pizz folder: on the mac its no problem, but on PCs it fails the unRAR process..

We have fixed it now, so just quit Connect and restart it, the offending file ___25.rar has been replaced witha fixed version, and that should sort it out.

We are also replacing the Instruments zip in your downloads, but if you don't want to redownload that manually, you can just batch resave the Basses Instruments folder.

If anyone has any other issues please contact us at Support by replying to your download email.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Manuel

thanks for the quick reply! best, Manuel


----------



## fbuerger

i had the same problem with the first *.rar file.

I have closed the continuata tool and then downloaded this first RAR manually and replaced the manually downloaded file with the file from continuata. 

The started again and...voila, all fluently now.

Regards
Frank


----------



## Audio

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Thanks, Paul. I'll give it a try.

Interestingly enough, I am on a Mac and not a PC.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Still stuck on RAR 1 (63%). On PC. It restarts for a second or two every five mins but then stops. Closing Cont. doesn't do anything?

Suggestions?


(PC)


Can I trash the little I have DL and just 'start over'? Would that help? How do I do that with Continuata?


This might help on first BIG file (RAR 1) it is stuck on 470 MB - every 5 mins starts dl again to 480 MB then jumps back to 470 BM and Stops??


----------



## Audio

Synesthesia @ 5/25/2013 said:


> We are also replacing the Instruments zip in your downloads, but if you don't want to redownload that manually, you can just batch resave the Basses Instruments folder.




When is that being replaced, or if I start over now will I not have to worry about it. Sorry, I'm just a computerphobe and hate dealing with this stuff.


Edit: I tried deleting what had been downloaded of the stereo mics so I could start over, but Connect still comes up at the 63%. How can I start over? (again, on a mac)


----------



## Rob Elliott

Audio @ Sat May 25 said:


> Synesthesia @ 5/25/2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are also replacing the Instruments zip in your downloads, but if you don't want to redownload that manually, you can just batch resave the Basses Instruments folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is that being replaced, or if I start over now will I not have to worry about it. Sorry, I'm just a computerphobe and hate dealing with this stuff.
> 
> 
> Edit: I tried deleting what had been downloaded of the stereo mics so I could start over, but Connect still comes up at the 63%. How can I start over? (again, on a mac)
Click to expand...


-same question (but on PC)


----------



## Rob Elliott

fbuerger @ Sat May 25 said:


> i had the same problem with the first *.rar file.
> 
> I have closed the continuata tool and then downloaded this first RAR manually and replaced the manually downloaded file with the file from continuata.
> 
> The started again and...voila, all fluently now.
> 
> Regards
> Frank




Well - let's try this idea.


----------



## playz123

Synesthesia @ Sat May 25 said:


> We had a trailing space in the Basses Pizz folder: on the mac its no problem, but on PCs it fails the unRAR process..



Actually on the Mac it IS a problem...or something is. It doesn't matter whether I use a Mac or a PC, I've been stalled at 63% for that first large file now for hours....same as everyone else here. I know you are working on this, so will wait for further instructions.

Personally, when this is fixed, I'd also be interested in wiping out the bit I got so far, and doing a fresh download of the entire thing that in turn contains all the right files. We need to know where on a Mac and on a PC the Continuta file that dictates what has been downloaded so far is located, so it can be deleted. An uninstall of Connect did not remove the log or .xml files. Standing by.


----------



## Audio

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

I had tried that and then stopped because they were called "Instrument Mix Mics" and the first one I tried was called "Stereo Mix Mics" so my phobia kicked in hardcore and I stopped it. I guess it won't hurt to try again, lol...


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Let's add to the frustrations - tried to DL manually PART 1 and says 'source file cannot be read...'

--me thinks I'll wait for a week until the dust settles :wink:


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

(terrified of posting, especially as I'm not following the standard advice, but hey...)

I had no joy with Continuata in any shape or form (as is often the case with me), so did what I did with vol 1 and manually downloaded. Blisteringly fast, can't have been much more than 30-45 mins all in... until rar25, which wouldn't install. Stu in Continuata support v helpful, and I've now just downloaded that revision too. I've extracted everything into the correct filepaths, and all looks neat and ready to roll, but one (critical?) file is missing for me - the .nkc (it doesn't appear to be in any of the zips or rars) . I have the nkr in the right place, but I think the .nkc is stopping any samples from being loaded - it can't "see" any of the samples in the sample folder even when I direct it to the right place. I passed that info on to Stu this morning, I'll let any other maverick manual downloaders know if I get it up and running.


----------



## Audio

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Ok,

I deleted my Stereo Mic download and then manually installed:

BML302_STMX_WM_WM0022.zip
BML302_SableVol2_Samples_STMX_1.rar

After waiting for a few minutes connect seems to be working again, currently at 52mbps. I was hoping to start fresh, so I'm a bit paranoid on if everything is going to be there when I'm done, but I'll report back.

My first download I swear the folder was called "stereo mix mics" and now just says "mix mics" ....but I could just be going crazy.


----------



## synergy543

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



Audio @ Sat May 25 said:


> Is anyone else having download problems for the alt/stereo mics? This is my first time having an issue with connect. Normally I have 50mbps and the downloads breeze by.
> 
> I was able to download the alt mics in about an hour at 50mbps, but my stereo mic download has been stuck in pause mode for the last 14 hours and I'm not sure what to do. I started the stereo right after the alts finished.
> 
> Stu said they are working on a problem thats causing the extraction process to fail, but as far as I know my ALT mics extracted just fine, and since my Stereo mic download is stuck at only 63% of the first RAR bar (I've only got the 10mb zip file and then 63% said bar downloaded so far) I don't think the extraction process is whats causing my problem.
> 
> Whenever I click pause and then resume, the download stays in pause mode.



This is the EXACT same problem I'm having (also 1st one sticks at 63%) and I've contacted Continuata. With two different users experiencing the identical problems just after very speedy and successful downloads, the current problem must be on their end. I tried holding the SHIFT key which re-initiated the download but it still sticks at 63% of the first RAR and then stops. Awaiting further instructions...


----------



## EforEclectic

Had to do some manually maneuvering to get the everything to download, but happy to have alt and mix installed for V2. 

I had to manually download rar #1 for Mix and Rar #25 for ALT, plus go into the rar files and rename the "Pizz " to be "Pizz" in the directory structure so they would extract. 

Then tell kontakt where the Pizz files were when doing batch re-save. Sounding good!


----------



## Guy Rowland

EforEclectic @ Sat May 25 said:


> Had to do some manually maneuvering to get the everything to download, but happy to have alt and mix installed for V2.
> 
> I had to manually download rar #1 for Mix and Rar #25 for ALT, plus go into the rar files and rename the "Pizz " to be "Pizz" in the directory structure so they would extract.
> 
> Then tell kontakt where the Pizz files were when doing batch re-save. Sounding good!



E - so you mostly downloaded using Continuata and you got it working? Did you have a .nkc file? Also a bit confused about ALT - the alt mics aren't released yet, are they?


----------



## Audio

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



Audio @ 5/25/2013 said:


> Ok,
> 
> I deleted my Stereo Mic download and then manually installed:
> 
> BML302_STMX_WM_WM0022.zip
> BML302_SableVol2_Samples_STMX_1.rar
> 
> After waiting for a few minutes connect seems to be working again, currently at 52mbps. I was hoping to start fresh, so I'm a bit paranoid on if everything is going to be there when I'm done, but I'll report back.
> 
> My first download I swear the folder was called "stereo mix mics" and now just says "mix mics" ....but I could just be going crazy.




I just wanted to say that this worked for me. I just finished downloading and moving the files to my sample drive and everything seems to be ok with some quick testing. 

I never had a problem with the alt mics, and those seem to be functioning. With the stereo mics I just had to point to the folder the samples were in the first time I loaded up an articulation and everything was good after that.

I have some running around to do so I can test everything yet.

I can also confirm that I am indeed crazy, and that the mix mics were never called stereo mix mics. (not including in the samples folder).

Hopefully this works for others with the same problem.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



Audio @ Sat May 25 said:


> I can also confirm that I am indeed crazy, and that the mix mics were never called stereo mix mics. (not including in the samples folder).



No, you aren't crazy. Here's the Instrument folder from yesterday plus the new one from today. Of course, you want to retain only the latest one.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Yeah - mine are stereo mixes too. Are there any other updated files I should have other than 25ver2? Still keen to hear if anyone has found that nkc file...


----------



## playz123

Synesthesia @ Sat May 25 said:


> We have fixed it now, so just quit Connect and restart it, the offending file ___25.rar has been replaced with ___25rev2.rar, and that should sort it out.



I'm still seeing the offending file in Continuata's list (not downloaded yet), and also in the 'manual links. e-mail I received earlier today. This is not turning into my best downloading experience!


----------



## playz123

Guy Rowland @ Sat May 25 said:


> Yeah - mine are stereo mixes too. Are there any other updated files I should have other than 25ver2? Still keen to hear if anyone has found that nkc file...



See Paul's' post.


----------



## Audio

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



playz123 @ 5/25/2013 said:


> Audio @ Sat May 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can also confirm that I am indeed crazy, and that the mix mics were never called stereo mix mics. (not including in the samples folder).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you aren't crazy. Here's the Instrument folder from yesterday plus the new one from today. Of course, you want to retain only the latest one.
Click to expand...


Well I'll be damned I guess I'm ok lol, thanks.


About the nkc file, I thought it was created later. Like when I merged my mics for Volume 1, and now for Volume 2, I had to replace the nkr file and delete the nkc file. Then when you look back later (after use) you see that a nkc file is created. Then again I could be way off base here, but it's what I assumed was going on.


----------



## windshore

I got around my issues by manually downloading Rar_1


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi all,

Nkc file is a locally created cache file - not part of the download. 

If you quit connect and restart it will pick up the corrected rar file. 

I think other issues are simply server demand..

Hope that helps!

Paul


----------



## Guy Rowland

Huh - wonder what I'm missing, everything else looks in place. Probably me doing something stupid, I'll have another crack later.


----------



## EforEclectic

Guy Rowland @ Sat May 25 said:


> EforEclectic @ Sat May 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to do some manually maneuvering to get the everything to download, but happy to have alt and mix installed for V2.
> 
> I had to manually download rar #1 for Mix and Rar #25 for ALT, plus go into the rar files and rename the "Pizz " to be "Pizz" in the directory structure so they would extract.
> 
> Then tell kontakt where the Pizz files were when doing batch re-save. Sounding good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E - so you mostly downloaded using Continuata and you got it working? Did you have a .nkc file? Also a bit confused about ALT - the alt mics aren't released yet, are they?
Click to expand...


I used Continuata for everything except for those two .rar files. But then I had to modify Rar #25 for both downloads.

I got sent DL links for ALT and MIX mics. (Woo higher in the watermarking queue) 

I'm not an expert in Kontakt, so I'm not sure if the .nkc file got created when I did batch resaving, or if it extracted. Looking in my .rar files I can't find the .nkc file, but I totally have one now.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Guy: try redownloading and reinstalling the small files were the instruments are in, those which are NOT numbered 1-26, perhaps that might help?

I have to say that even witht the file25rev2 it didn´t work for me. Connect just went into a loop between 62% and 65% total progress.
Solution: Manually downloading the revised file and manually extracting all files coming after xxx25rev2 (which are also files 3-9) That did the trick and I could load everything up to now. Didn´t try the pizz basses though. Just don´t dare.. Tomorrow...


----------



## Guy Rowland

Thanks all - I got bits working just now, almost all of the individual brushes are there but there's something screwy with my master patches, only a third to a half of the artics appear in there, lots of grey. I'll go through it in detail tomorrow to see where I screwed up.

Sounding terrific from what I've heard though - flautando and harmonics are gorgeous and bloody ell those basses have some kick! I heard a few odd loops and noises, but until I've got a clean install I won't worry about those just now. Exciting!


----------



## narapo

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Have the manual download links being corrected ? I don't see any ver2 version in the list of download links Continuata has just sent me and I would like not to have to redownload the whole bunch of files for both alt mics and stereo mixes using Connect again.


----------



## Synesthesia

Guys 

I had to change the filename back to 25.. It was causing some problems!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## doctornine

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

:evil: 

This one is an on-going struggle for me. I have lousy broadband at the best of times and this has just hiccuped and frozen of and on all day..... and I'm still nowhere near a compete download yet .

:(


----------



## muziksculp

Synesthesia @ Sat May 25 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nkc file is a locally created cache file - not part of the download.
> 
> If you quit connect and restart it will pick up the corrected rar file.
> 
> I think other issues are simply server demand..
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Paul



Hi Paul,

I find your servers slow for large library downloads. Is there anyway you can increase you Server/s bandwidth ? This would help improve the slow download. 

i.e. I recently downloaded large 8dio libraries, and they downloaded so much faster than your servers. So, I'm sure this issue is with your server bandwidth, and not with my ISP side of things. 

Just wanted to suggest this.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Synesthesia

It's amazon S3 - fastest server there is.. Just try stopping for an hour or two and trying again..


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Having explored this thoroughly in the past, I quickly discovered there's a lot more to it than just the server speed. Persons A and B could have the same bandwidth, ISP etc. yet on one day A is faster than B then the next day the reverse is true. Much will depend on the route between your ISP and the servers. The path is far from direct. Pinging sites can sometimes give you an idea of where the bottleneck may be, but all of this also depends on other factors too...including what your ISP is doing and the amount of traffic on some of the connections. In other words, one just can't automatically assume the server or a company is to blame when speeds are reduced.


Guy and others: Just a tip that if you downloaded the first file yesterday (contains the Instruments) or it was downloaded then the download stalled for a long time then was restarted...well you'll need to download the file again and use it (see my "Instruments Mix Mics" in the post above).


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



doctornine @ Sat May 25 said:


> :evil:
> 
> This one is an on-going struggle for me. I have lousy broadband at the best of times and this has just hiccuped and frozen of and on all day..... and I'm still nowhere near a compete download yet .
> 
> :(



Whoops accidentally click report on this post (it's been a long day trying to get these stereo mics downloaded). Has anyone actually come up with a definitive workaround?

I have tried downloading manually both using my browser and download manager plus obviously using connect which has spent the best part of the last 6 hrs crashing.

Just to make it clear incase it isn't already, connect on the Mac does not like the 1st Rar.

Think i'll leave it for today and hope that the IT fairies sort it out.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



Click Sky Fade @ Sat May 25 said:


> Just to make it clear incase it isn't already, connect on the Mac does not like the 1st Rar.



No, it does not, so Pause Connect,download the file manually, place it in the same folder you are using to hold all the rar files, and Resume Connect. You may even have to close Connect then restart it, but you should be okay after that. Note the tip about the first zip file in my post above as well.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

^^ I am indeed doing this right now as it is my last attempt of the day.


----------



## jamwerks

Mine went into a loop about half way through the 1st rar. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Synesthesia

So - I learned the hard way that even the supposedly infinitely scalable S3 servers can be brought to their knees.. :D

I should have followed my luddite instinct and just released the ALTS and then waited a few days to release the Stereo mixes..

Next time!

Anyway - it seems that if you just wait 24h or so, the server load will have regulated and we'll be back to normal.

Paul


----------



## EforEclectic

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



Click Sky Fade @ Sat May 25 said:


> Has anyone actually come up with a definitive workaround?



This is in Windows****
1. If the server is overloaded, then wait a while (6+ hours) and try again.
2. The first .rar file is bad for the MIX mic positions. Close connect, then get the download link manually (instructions on how to do this in your email). When you save the replacement .rar file, overwrite the one which failed to download in your target directory.
3. Restart Connect to complete the download.
4. If (when) your unrar fails on rar#25: Open the .rar file. Go to the directory which has the Pizz samples (the one which is "Pizz "). The spaces are the problem. Rename that folder IN the rar to "Pizz". Then it should extract. I had to do this for both the MIX and the ALT mic downloads.
5. Close Connect, then Launch Connect again, wait for everything to complete. If anything ever seems to not be making progress for 10 minutes or longer, close Connect and start over. It *should* finish downloading the extra rars and the 
6. Do a batch resave in Kontakt once everything is extracted. Browse for the missing pizz files (you have to point Kontakt Directly at the right sample folder or it gets lost).
7. Everything works.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks E.

Just so everyone knows - the RAR#25 issue is fixed so you shouldn't need to do that now.

I think the issue with the first RAR is simply that everyone is trying to DL it at the same time, and its the number of requests the server is handling rather than the actual file data that is the problem.

Hopefully things should even out over the next few days!


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

I'm going to wait a few more days before I start downloading the additional Mics of Sable 2.

Meanwhile, will there be some more audio demos posted for Sable 2 ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

What I do not understand: when I downloaded the dreaded file 25 manually, renamed it to take away the suffix "ver2" so that it looks like all the other files, Connect would always start to re-download it as if it weren´t there....mysterious.

Again: what helped me was to see that all the files can be downloaded manually *and extracted manually* as long as you have downloaded all files completly into the same place and extract them with "extract here". Every single rar part will produce or use the same file structure and put its samples in the needed place.

The *BML302_Sable_Vol2_others_v1.zip* will give you the needed nkr file for kontakt and the files with the "WM" in the name like *BML302_MM_WM_WM0352.zip* will give you the needed presets. All other files numbered from 1 to 26 give you the samples.

Only important thing: all files have to be in the same place to they place their content into the same folder created by the first unpacked rar. This main folder is 

*Spitfire BML302 Sable Strings Vol 2 library*

I thought originally that I need Connect to install the lib but obviously it is just a program to make everything comfortable for you but not urgently needed to make it work. Correct me if am wrong, Paul...


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



playz123 @ Sat May 25 said:


> Guy and others: Just a tip that if you downloaded the first file yesterday (contains the Instruments) or it was downloaded then the download stalled for a long time then was restarted...well you'll need to download the file again and use it (see my "Instruments Mix Mics" in the post above).



I'm there! 100% up and running! Here's what I did and a list of my own errors:

1 - replaced the instruments folder to the "mix mics" version - suspect this didn't make any difference, but did it anyway just in case.

2 - realised that the master patches don't have all artics loaded by default (!)  

3 - discovered I'd managed to lose the samples in one of my RARs (number 8 )

rar 25b seemed to work fine for me on a manual download.

Lo and behold a full - and I have to say rather beautiful - library.

So what have I learned / what's the moral of the whole story? Well...

1. Continuata continues to plague me - I've used them for 7 different companies now, diligently install latest versions and it fails for me much more than works. Also I think the load balancing trips my isp (Virgin, 100mbps). Manual downloading is unquestionably more fiddly and prone to user error, but - for me at least - is an order of magnitude faster on big libraries.

2. There was one known glitch in Sable vol 2 (rar 25) which the good folks fixed in day one. I don't think any of the other files were problematic on manual downloading.

3. When manually downloading, you need to be careful when extracting and putting into the correct folder structure. I follow the folder structure of the first RAR and copy the other extracted folders into their respective right places. If Kontakt tells you you have any missing samples at the end, check each original RAR (before extraction) to isolate the offending batch.

4. Realise the master patches don't load everything by default, just click the little black dot beneath to load them.

That's it - the tale of a maverick manual downloader. Bottom line - it worked, a few glitches on all sides but 24 hours later I've got a glorious shiny new library. Now to put into the new template


----------



## HDJK

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

It seems that the stereo mixes are finished now. There was an extra folder with the bass pizz and spicc samples that I needed to move to the samples folder. 

My problem now is, that the code for the alt mics wants to download the stereo mixes again. Can you send me another code?

Thanks!


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

For the next stuff coming out (Vol 3, Horns, etc), wouldn't it be more logical to have us download the stereo mix stuff first? Isn't that what most are using? That would be my vote anyway...


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



jamwerks @ Sun May 26 said:


> For the next stuff coming out (Vol 3, Horns, etc), wouldn't it be more logical to have us download the stereo mix stuff first? Isn't that what most are using? That would be my vote anyway...



Not sure about what people prefer, but personally I always reach for the main mics first. The stereo mixes are great but I prefer to have more control.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



jamwerks @ Sun May 26 said:


> For the next stuff coming out (Vol 3, Horns, etc), wouldn't it be more logical to have us download the stereo mix stuff first? Isn't that what most are using? That would be my vote anyway...



Yeah, I'd be interested in a poll once the dust has settled - I'd take the stereo mixes above the regular mics actually.

All installed in the template and sounding great. One nerdy point - the order of the mic positions on the gui has reversed from vol 1. Vol 1 goes B M F, Vol 2 goes F M B.


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

I use the main mics and the main mics only and would prefer if they keep sending them first. I find them to be the natural choice to blend with all the other Spitfire libraries.


----------



## TSU

I prefer CTAO first too...


----------



## Ed

TBH I also prefer the main mics, I like to play with the different mics.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

The Sable basses appear to be the only instruments in the series that don't have an overlay patch for Spitfire Solo Strings. Is that by design or was that unintentionally omitted?? Just curious.


----------



## Justus

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



playz123 @ Tue May 28 said:


> The Sable basses appear to be the only instruments in the series that don't have an overlay patch for Spitfire Solo Strings. Is that by design or was that unintentionally omitted?? Just curious.



That's because there is no Bass in Spitfire Solo Strings.

Best,
Justus


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



Justus @ Tue May 28 said:


> playz123 @ Tue May 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sable basses appear to be the only instruments in the series that don't have an overlay patch for Spitfire Solo Strings. Is that by design or was that unintentionally omitted?? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because there is no Bass in Spitfire Solo Strings.
> 
> Best,
> Justus
Click to expand...


Correct...but there are other instruments  It's my understanding that the overlay is meant to be used with "Solo Strings", not just for SS basses (which don't exist). Perhaps the overlays are supposed to be instrument specific.....i.e. the Sable V1 Albion overlay is supposed to be used only with the Albion violins? Perhaps Paul or someone will clarify?


----------



## TSU

Hi.

Is there any chance to see release of the Sable 3 earlier than 30th of June?

Thanks


----------



## Dan Stearn

So I just purchased Sable Vol. 1 yesterday, and finally got the chance to load it into my template and have a quick play around with it today... Great stuff, looking forward to getting my hands on vol. 2&3 for sure!

For those still wanting to hear demos, this was the first thing I came up with, combining Sable with Albion. Just using the default stereo mix on Sable with a touch of MIR, so nothing fancy (still downloading the main miss), which gives you a pretty good of the sound of these two libraries out of the box with very little tweaking. 

Apart from Sable & Albion, there's a little bit of Hollywood Brass in the second half (2FH & Solo Trumpet), plus a VSL piccolo and a few bits and pieces of percussion, but by and large this is mainly just Sable & Albion. 

First impressions for me at least are very good! 

http://soundcloud.com/danstearn/finding-sable


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

I'm considering picking up the Sable bundle (1-3). Looking at Spitfire's website store I don't see the option to get them at the bundle price (858 pounds). Am I overlooking that link? I only see the option to purchase Sable 1 or 2. Volume 3 isn't listed in the store, nor is the bundle. Can anyone direct me please? Thx!


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Maestro77 I think that pricing only applied if you bought in earlier. Look at what it says on the page for volume 3.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-vol-3

Also, they don't usually list their products in the store until right around launch, so that explains the situation with volume 3. But you might be able to convince them to take your money sooner.


----------



## stevenson-again

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! 3 great launch offers! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



cc64 @ Fri May 10 said:


> Hi Rohan,
> 
> thanks for this!
> 
> I must say that i find your piece called Shades absolutely gorgeous. Would love to have a peek at that one if you don't mind :wink:
> 
> Superb writing/development.
> 
> Chapeau Rohan!
> 
> Claude



Sable Shades Score

I've had a couple of requests for this. There you such as it is. Remember it's not a 'proper' score, just the score as worked from in logic.


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Arg, I was looking at this page:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-grab-the-full-bundle-promo (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable- ... ndle-promo)

And didn't see that the deal ended May 14th. This page should be taken down so as not to confuse some of us who overlook certain lines. 

It's unfortunate that I only recently decided to give Sable a try. Now I feel like I've missed out on so many significant discounts on each volume that I'll have to take a pass on the whole lot just so I don't have to keep kicking myself. I've read their policy on only offering intro discounts (and none later). Drat!


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



Maestro77 @ Mon Jun 03 said:


> Arg, I was looking at this page:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-grab-the-full-bundle-promo (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable- ... ndle-promo)
> 
> And didn't see that the deal ended May 14th. This page should be taken down so as not to confuse some of us who overlook certain lines.
> 
> It's unfortunate that I only recently decided to give Sable a try. Now I feel like I've missed out on so many significant discounts on each volume that I'll have to take a pass on the whole lot just so I don't have to keep kicking myself. I've read their policy on only offering intro discounts (and none later). Drat!



Actually they offered a discount program before Sable 1 was released, and then (by popular request) again when Sable 2 was released, but I can't guess if there will be any further offers. Somehow I doubt it now, but perhaps keep on eye on their web site this month just in case there's something related to Sable 3.


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Thx Frank. Fingers crossed that it's not too late to get in on the act!


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



Maestro77 @ Mon Jun 03 said:


> Thx Frank. Fingers crossed that it's not too late to get in on the act!



If you can somehow qualify for the educational discount I would pursue that. With the conversion rates being what they are, it's the only way I can afford their libraries.


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Thx, I may qualify for those. But I just visited the support page on their site and the button/image to the educational discount page just opens a larger version of the .jpg image. No info.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/support


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



Maestro77 @ Mon Jun 03 said:


> Thx, I may qualify for those. But I just visited the support page on their site and the button/image to the educational discount page just opens a larger version of the .jpg image. No info.
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/support



Here is the address for their support. Since the support guys are the same as the "givers of educational discounts", just send a note saying the link is broken. Also send some proof of your Ed status as well. They usually respond pretty quickly.

[email protected]


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

If you go to the product page and click on the Ed discount banner from there, it takes you to the right page.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/education-discounts.html


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

That got me there, thanks!


----------



## amorphosynthesis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Still no news in sable vol.3
either way...I'm not sure about purchasing the 3rd vol.
I mean...the longs,the shorts(I think the best out there),the trems sound amazing....but in a way...legato transitions ruin it all....Don't get me wrong.Sometimes it sounds magnificent,but many times i feel something's wrong....sounding artificial?synthy? mod wheel control is out of the question in transitions(only thing i can think of is mod wheel down just before the transition...sounds smoother...but not really there yet)-used the expression instead...better but not quite there.Vibrato control has a "jumping" point(was there on sss bpd patches-here not so obvious)....amazing for the upper half of the register...not so good on the lower.Is there an update for sable vol1 and vol2 on the schedule?
I may be doing something wrong but am I the only one who feels a little incomplete here?any thoughts anyone?

I love all spitfire products...the sound quality is to dream of....but legato is something I loved in albion(I,II,III) and sss but not so much in sable!(btw i have installed sable's 1 first update)


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



amorphosynthesis @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> Still no news in sable vol.3
> either way...I'm not sure about purchasing the 3rd vol.
> I mean...the longs,the shorts(I think the best out there),the trems sound amazing....but in a way...legato transitions ruin it all....Don't get me wrong.Sometimes it sounds magnificent,but many times i feel something's wrong....sounding artificial?synthy? mod wheel control is out of the question in transitions(only thing i can think of is mod wheel down just before the transition...sounds smoother...but not really there yet)-used the expression instead...better but not quite there.Vibrato control has a "jumping" point(was there on sss bpd patches-here not so obvious)....amazing for the upper half of the register...not so good on the lower.Is there an update for sable vol1 and vol2 on the schedule?
> I may be doing something wrong but am I the only one who feels a little incomplete here?any thoughts anyone?
> 
> I love all spitfire products...the sound quality is to dream of....but legato is something I loved in albion(I,II,III) and sss but not so much in sable!(btw i have installed sable's 1 first update)



Hi Amorphosynthesis,

I programmed the legato on all of the Spitfire products you have. Have a quick listen to these legato demos. If you can hear the same problems with the legato that you're experiencing then you're not doing anything wrong, if not then something's amiss.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_AB_Bowed_Demo.mp3[/mp3]

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_CrossingTheLine_AB.mp3[/mp3]

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## amorphosynthesis

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



Andy B @ 13th June said:


> ...I programmed the legato on all of the Spitfire products you have. Have a quick listen to these legato demos. If you can hear the same problems with the legato that you're experiencing then you're not doing anything wrong, if not then something's amiss.....



Hmmm well,not exactly!I can't say I hear them...
Let me point something here...I am actually a hobbist rather than a professional composer and being sarcastic myself;maybe sable is for me like trying to drive a car with manual gearbox when I've only learned with automatic transmission.If I was offencive let me apologise,but I only wanted to figure out what I am doing wrong.(maybe it's the 'presto' legato that I am missing).
Cheers


----------



## Ed

You cant hear the legato in those demos?


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Ed @ 14th June said:


> You cant hear the legato in those demos?



I meant;I can't hear the same problems in the legato(not I can't hear the legato)


----------



## Ed

amorphosynthesis @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> Ed @ 14th June said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant hear the legato in those demos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant;I can't hear the same problems in the legato(not I can't hear the legato)
Click to expand...


Ah ok. Dont forget there's 3 different types of legato, triggered at different velocities, so you could be triggering a different legato type each time.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Just to chime in , these are virtual instruments and like any other need to be practised at. Albion sounds great out of the box because it's a simple piece of kit to use, great for mocking stuff up nice and quickly. 

Here though as the name suggests, this range of tools is like a fine set of Sable brushes. And like any great work it requires a more refined and thorough approach in order to get the best out of it. 

Moreover we have become so normalised to the epic, cinematic sound of Mahler-sized string sections I think we have to re-educate ourselves on what smaller sections sound like and how to get the best out of them.

Andy's examples shows an understanding of how players play so I would not only suggest practise but a degree of analytical research, listen to how vibrato is applied, how transitions are made at different dynamics etc etc. But in the real world. I would as John Powell suggests on the Q&A he did for us, that people try not to listen to film music but some of the true classical and contemporary greats for inspiration and guidance.

With Albion we give you some nice paper and big pastels with some stencils to work with, a bit of glitter to add at the end and an impressive frame.

With Sable we've given you a gorgeous artist's box of brushes, countless oils, and a rich beautiful piece of stretched canvas to paint on...


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

I just noticed vol 3 is going to have repeated note legato for V1 and C1. Any chance Violas and Basses might get it too?


----------



## Kralc

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



Andy B @ Fri Jun 14 said:


> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SABLE_AB_Bowed_Demo.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.


Good lord, this sounds superb. I really need to buy Sable...


----------



## midi_controller

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



amorphosynthesis @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> Still no news in sable vol.3
> either way...I'm not sure about purchasing the 3rd vol.
> I mean...the longs,the shorts(I think the best out there),the trems sound amazing....but in a way...legato transitions ruin it all....Don't get me wrong.Sometimes it sounds magnificent,but many times i feel something's wrong....sounding artificial?synthy? mod wheel control is out of the question in transitions(only thing i can think of is mod wheel down just before the transition...sounds smoother...but not really there yet)-used the expression instead...better but not quite there.Vibrato control has a "jumping" point(was there on sss bpd patches-here not so obvious)....amazing for the upper half of the register...not so good on the lower.Is there an update for sable vol1 and vol2 on the schedule?
> I may be doing something wrong but am I the only one who feels a little incomplete here?any thoughts anyone?
> 
> I love all spitfire products...the sound quality is to dream of....but legato is something I loved in albion(I,II,III) and sss but not so much in sable!(btw i have installed sable's 1 first update)



I wouldn't say they "ruin" it but I do think there is a little room for improvement. The only reason I say that is because I listened to the transition samples themselves and they sound really, really nice, but something is lost by the time we get to the final patch. Also, and if one of the Spitfire guys could confirm this for me that would be great, I think the recorded speed of the transitions are the slowest speed, so that is where they are going to sound the most natural. The only problem with that is they actually have a slower transition than Hollywood Strings at that speed (Hollywood Strings are notorious for having very slow transitions if case you don't have it)!

I would love a patch that is designed to work without speed control, since I think that would help quite a bit in terms of making even smoother transitions (not to mention save quite a bit on RAM). Then again it might not. Of course this is ALL nitpicking, and overall I think it's a great library and I'm very much looking forward to Vol. 3. Now I'm going to go tinker with the patch because I don't want to go back to work. :D


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



midi_controller @ Fri Jun 14 said:


> I would love a patch that is designed to work without speed control, since I think that would help quite a bit in terms of making even smoother transitions (not to mention save quite a bit on RAM). Then again it might not.



With the upcoming vol 3 and the faster legato, I've wondered if this can be selected by auto script - if you play fast, it automatically chooses the faster transition. Dunno if that would work.


----------



## Synesthesia

Chaps - 

Just downing tools here in LA, but a quick note on this - the transition 'speed' control lets you hear more (or less) of the player building up to the transition.

When you have only 3 or 4 players, changing note from one note to another, by definition its an event that happens in a finite window of time (!)

I can already play very very fast indeed with the existing patch (as you see in the video walkthrus).

Personally I think the Sable legatos are stunning.

If you have the speed control on full, there is no lag.

Not really sure what the issue is?

:D


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



667 @ Fri Jun 14 said:


> I just noticed vol 3 is going to have repeated note legato for V1 and C1. Any chance Violas and Basses might get it too?



Basses could really use that, as bass lines are often repeating notes


----------



## midi_controller

Synesthesia @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> Chaps -
> 
> Just downing tools here in LA, but a quick note on this - the transition 'speed' control lets you hear more (or less) of the player building up to the transition.



Oooh, damn, that is clever, never would have thought to do it that way. Honestly, I don't know what the issue is either now that I've been messing around with the patch for the last couple hours. The transitions definitely sound better than another library I have. I guess the problem is that I'm comparing it to live recordings, which isn't really fair to do. Like I said, it was a nitpick anyway, feel free to disregard.

One of the things I'm really excited for is the molto expressivo. I'd love to see it integrated with the regular longs via crossfading. I really wish we could have gotten it for the Violas though, but I can understand why you didn't record it, I hardly ever hear them get the spotlight anymore. I'm really looking forward to the effects too!


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

As Christian's pointed out, I think the Sable legato patches, more than any other legatos we've produced, react in an almost real world way to the writing. This means that once you start delving deeper into how the different lines interact with each other in string writing, the whole thing begins to shine. You're also in full control of the different aspects of performance.

Another issue, as Paul's also pointed out, is the expectation of speed. Obviously samples have to be recorded at a certain tempo and this will largely dictate the 'playable' speed, but with ambient legato you have to be slightly more sympathetic to that original tempo than you might with closer mic'ing. If you load up the close mics you'll find that they can play at faster tempos than the wettest mic (ambient) and the close mics are *so* much easier to program as the room can play all sorts of sonic tricks. BUT the clear benefit *is* the room and an almost ready mixed sound. Now this would be a real problem for all ambient legato had we not come up with a way of doing very fast legato in a big space – Sable 3. :D 

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## jamwerks

Seems you guys have come a long way in perfectioning the legato, since say your Solo Strings. Ambient legato doesn't seem to be a problem anymore.

The tongued legato on the horns sounds great !


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



Andy B @ Fri Jun 14 said:


> Now this would be a real problem for all ambient legato had we not come up with a way of doing very fast legato in a big space – Sable 3. :D



Really keen to hear this! It's the holy grail imo...


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Hi,

Have I missed something as according to Spitfire Audios website Sable 3a is due for release on the last day of June. *3a*?? Does anybody know anything about 3a?

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/public-calendar


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Hi there, 

Yes! its 3a because vol 3 has grown way beyond what was originally planned/announced to nearly 2.5 times its original slated size... we are having to release it in two halves. We'll still honour the quoted original price, of £199, but this will be an initial discounted price for the two week release period at the end of this month. (If you remember, we said vol 3 would have NO initial discount. So the price will still stay as originally planned as long as you buy in the offer period.)

The good news is -- you will be getting an almost absurd bargain in Vol 3 when both a and b are complete and released. The bad news.. I'm afraid the sheer amount of content means that some of the extra stuff we've recorded for 3b will have to follow!

Hope that explains the mysterious... 3a...

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

I'm ok with this!  But please do hurry as well, I'm quite excited for the rest of Sable!


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks 667!

Don't worry, its well advanced - we'll hit our target for the end of this month for 3a!

I'll post up some more details about how we are dividing things up as we get closer to the date.

:D


----------



## midi_controller

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*



Synesthesia @ Fri Jun 14 said:


> Yes! its 3a because vol 3 has grown way beyond what was originally planned/announced to nearly 2.5 times its original slated size... we are having to release it in two halves.



I think I can see why you are not going to do a brass bundle now. :D


----------



## TSU

Amazing news, Paul! Quiet unexpected...
Can't wait to see new articulation list.
Even already announced list is very impressive... but 2.5 times more... speechless. 
Thank you, guys.


----------



## Ed

What about users who bought the bundle? Do we need to buy Volume 3b separately?


----------



## Guy Rowland

Ed @ Sat Jun 15 said:


> What about users who bought the bundle? Do we need to buy Volume 3b separately?



Paul above makes it pretty clear imo that we lucky bundle-owners will be getting 3 in two halves. Old 3 = 3a + 3b . 2 1/2 times the size is pretty mouthwatering... exciting stuff.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hang on guys!!

I mean from what we originally announced -- ie extra arts for V1 and VC. 

It's been updated as we added more stuff, but what is currently listed is 2.5 times what we had originally announced..


----------



## Ed

Still confused but Im sure I'll understand eventually.  

Just had another look at that Vol 3 art list, cant wait!


----------



## Synesthesia

Sorry... I'm explaining this terribly.

So we knew vol 3 would be about the same size as 1 and 2, when we originally planned it to be an 'extension' for vol 1: ie: additional arts for V1 and VC.

Then while we were recording we started adding things, booked more dates, people suggested more things, more things got added, then it turned into the whole band not just V1 and VC....

And by the time we had finished editing it we realised that it was way too big to be able to manage as one release...

Hope that explains it!

Its still 3a and 3b -- free to those who bought the bundle -- and for those who buy 3a in the release discount period, they'll get 3b included but at a later date...

The main thing though... it sounds..... incredible!


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Thanks for clearing the 3a up, more arts for entire Sable collection :D

Where I was very excited, I am now overly excited and running around like a child who has had too much sugar.

I really don't know how the Spitfire guys do it! Do they ever sleep?

My Spitfire folder is now 213.19 Gigabytes!!! And will be growing again as of Monday. May I suggest that all those at Spitfire take a well deserved holiday so my credit card can also have a rest.


----------



## TSU

Synesthesia @ 6.15.2013 said:


> The main thing though... it sounds..... incredible!



Ohh... you killing me, Paul! This is the most exciting virtual instruments release in all my career. It's not a joke - Sable is amazing. Can't wait for writing with full articulation list.


----------



## matolen

This all sound terrific! Looking forward to 3...a-z


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Can you post some lil snippet preview of Vol 3 to quench our curiosity?  I like the isolated snippet demos you posted in the Horns thread a lot as a form of getting a quick impression of how things sound without going into overproduced demos.


----------



## Mike Connelly

Very excited for 3a and 3b, take your time to get it right. Looking at the articulation list, I'd still like to see major third trills instead of just minor and 4ths. And it would be great to have those for V2 and Viola instead of just V1 and VC - I can totally see building chords out of those patches, but it's hard to imagine doing that with a partial set of those.

Will the V3 stuff include huge keyswitch patches that include all the V1 and V2 stuff, or will they be separate and require additional midi tracks? Thanks.


----------



## IvanP

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Paul, just a quick question, if I may...

If I understand it correctly, Vol3 extends Vol1 and 2's articulations, but can it be bought and used without Vol1 and 2? 

Meaning that...what patches would'nt I be able to use if I don't have Vol1 and 2?

Thanks


----------



## TSU

IvanP, yes, Vol3 can be bought and used without Vol1 and Vol2. In this case, you will be able to use all patches listed in Vol3 except legato transitions patches - tremolo, fast legato, runs. Without Volume 1 & 2 there will be no sustains, only transitions wich included in vol3.


----------



## TSU

Hi. Any news about Sable 3A?  Can't wait... So miss those articulations in projects I working on right now...


----------



## Scrianinoff

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Hats off to you Spitfire!

I wasn't yet aware that you increased the content of Vol. 3 this much. That's incredibly generous.

It's already such a useful library with just vol.1 & 2. Three aspects of this library jump out in making it my favourite strings library to work with. First of all, it's very forgiving, meaning that almost anything I throw at it comes out with 'sophistication'. Most of the time the initial recording with keyboard and volume (and vibrato) slider is fine. Some of my other libraries aren't that forgiving and need quite a bit of CC massaging in the key editor to get there. So in this sense, it's almost like writing for real strings, no CC massaging there either  Second, the sound is so detailed, natural, clear and full or air, without the ambiance getting in the way, which is also due to the flexibility in choosing the character of the ambiance with all those mic positions. Third, I really love the continuous vibrato / non-vibrato, you really nailed that one.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Yeah hats off for all this great content. Anybody not buy this?

Hope you guys have/will do a BML solo strings duplicating these same articulatons, that would be trop cool (and pull in tons of dough).

Looking forward also the hearing some of the announced precious air from Air.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi chaps,

I'm going to write up properly in detail what's in the final 3a package tomorrow. Couple of quick things!

So we are going to go live with *Volume 3a* on *Tuesday 2nd July* at the usual hour (8pm brit time, 12 midday LA time).

The main reason for holding off the extra couple of days is that the Horns promo ends on the *1st*, and in our experience we get a rush of customers at the last minute! 

So we want to ensure they don't overlap, just to ensure the servers aren't under too much pressure.

It will also give me a chance to do my customary walk thru on Monday so that everyone understands how vol 3 works and has a chance to hear 3a before it goes on sale.

Now, some arts in vol 3 require samples from vol 1 and 2 to work properly - eg: the fast playing extension for Violins 2 will obviously re referencing the longs from the Violin 2 section in vol 2, whereas such arts as Measured Trems, will be self contained.

I'll post up on this in full detail tomorrow. 

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## TSU

Thanks for the info, Paul. Great! Awaiting


----------



## playz123

Synesthesia @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Hi chaps,
> 
> I'm going to write up properly in detail what's in the final 3a package tomorrow. Couple of quick things!
> 
> So we are going to go live with *Volume 3a* on *Tuesday 2nd July* at the usual hour (8pm brit time, 12 midday LA time).
> 
> The main reason for holding off the extra couple of days is that the Horns promo ends on the *1st*, and in our experience we get a rush of customers at the last minute!
> 
> So we want to ensure they don't overlap, just to ensure the servers aren't under too much pressure.
> 
> It will also give me a chance to do my customary walk thru on Monday so that everyone understands how vol 3 works and has a chance to hear 3a before it goes on sale.
> 
> Now, some arts in vol 3 require samples from vol 1 and 2 to work properly - eg: the fast playing extension for Violins 2 will obviously re referencing the longs from the Violin 2 section in vol 2, whereas such arts as Measured Trems, will be self contained.
> 
> I'll post up on this in full detail tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



Thanks Paul. And since you really don't have much to keep you busy over the next several days  I was wondering if you might consider doing another one of your short "Installation" videos showing the final directory/folder structure you would recommend for Sable? Since volume 3 requires some samples in 1 & 2, I assume everything will work more efficiently if all three volumes were in the same master folder. Last month, a combined vol 1 and 2 structure was discussed in another thread, but I was thinking that it would be useful to specify how all three volumes should be combined, especially the Samples folders. Anyway, just a thought. Cheers.


----------



## Synesthesia

Will do Frank - good idea!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Hello Paul,

Thanks for the info. regarding Sable Strings Vol. 3

Looks like Sable Strings Vol. 3 will be another Heavy Weight Download  

Some audio demos, and detailed info. of its content would be nice. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

@Paul

I sent you a follow up email, a few days ago, on the Sable V1 update issue I had. Where you think you may have mislabeled the stereo mics to still show version 1.0. I know you guys are busy, but would you mind looking into that for me?

Thanks!

Don

Anyone else, could you check your version number of V1's updated stereo mics? The main mics, and the alt mics, both show v1.1.


----------



## Adrian Myers

My V1 mix mics show 1.1 when the "Cat No. 301" is clicked on. However, they don't have the neighbor stealing/thickening "Extra Functionality" that the 302 instruments do, regardless of instrument/mic.


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

*Update:* Paul and co. Have fixed my issue and I am now running 1.1 of the library.

Interestingly enough, my main mics show 1.1 in the info pane, but they don't have any of the thickening/doubling functionality either.

You can see in the attached photo that the directory tree shows 1.1 for the alt and main mics, but not for the mix mics. The info pane is for the mix mics patch.

Curious.


----------



## TSU

As I know, there is no extra functionality for Vol1 (last version 1.1). But i could be wrong...
Though, I heaven't it too in Vol1.


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

It looks like the functionality hasn't been added to V1 yet, and that's fine. Just my OCD is not allowing me to be content with the other mics showing 1.1 and the main mics being 1.0.

:mrgreen:


----------



## TSU

In my case kontakt shows main mics, alt mics and stereo mixes as 1.1. Are you use latest kontakt? If so, you can try to re-download v1.1 instruments.


----------



## Darthmorphling

TSU @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> In my case kontakt shows main mics, alt mics and stereo mixes as 1.1. Are you use latest kontakt? If so, you can try to re-download v1.1 instruments.



Haven't updated to Kontakt 5.2 yet. I purchased Sable V1 right after the version 1.1 update was released. Paul told me that it would include the 1.1 update. Turns out it didn't. When the alt mics were sent out it was current for me. I didn't realize the others were not until a few weeks ago.

My guess is that since my purchase coincided with the release of the patch, their system may think that my initial download has the 1.1 updates.

Just requested the manual download links again and they still show up as 1.0. I will try installing Kontakt 5.2, but I don't think it is a Kontakt issue.

Thanks for the help by the way!


----------



## TSU

Strange...

By the way, all patches in "individual patches" folder shows up as 1.0. But combined patches (V1.nki for example) as 1.1.

I think the best way in this situation is waiting for Paul


----------



## Darthmorphling

TSU @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Strange...
> 
> By the way, all patches in "individual patches" folder shows up as 1.0. But combined patches (V1.nki for example) as 1.1.
> 
> I think the best way in this situation is waiting for Paul



I have a feeling my follow up email landed in their SPAM folder, which is the only reason I posted here. They are usually very responsive with support requests.


----------



## playz123

In my case Kontakt 5.2 shows main mics, alt mics and stereo mixes all as 1.1 as well.


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

*Update:* Paul and co. Have fixed my issue and I am now runnin 1.1 of the library.


----------



## scientist

Synesthesia @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> I'm going to write up properly in detail what's in the final 3a package tomorrow.



does anyone know if this list turned up anywhere? i checked the spitfire site but only see the original vol. 3 articulation list. i've got my fingers crossed that leg. flaut. cellos are in the 3a as i could put them to use immediately.


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Any news on the vol 3a articulation list? The release is today right?


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

No news is good news. Means it just keeps growing!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

HELP! I'm drowning! :D


So... the beast that is 3A will be hitting the virtual shop floor at 12 midday LA time, 8pm Brit time, at the promised price of £199. 

Please note that this *will* go up after this 2 week promo, to its regular RRP of £299.

Further updates will be issued free of course, and will eventually match what we ended up expanding the list to (see start of this thread!) Its a LOT of legato programming though, so its taking us time to munch through it.

So for now - in your lovely 16GB of compressed ncw format for the main mics only, this is what you'll be getting today!


*V1*

Legato - FAST
Legato - RUNS
Legato - TREMOLO
Disco falls
Longs molto vib
Marcato attack longs
Measured trems 150 bpm, 180 bpm
Measured trems 150 bpm, 180 bpm Kontakt 5 TM pro tempolok version
Sul Pont
Sul Pont distorted
Trems Sul Pont
Trills min 3rd, perf 4th
FX1 - general
FX2 - Runs
FX3 - Slides
FX4 - Tense Longs fx

*V2*

Disco falls
Measured trems 150 bpm, 180 bpm
Measured trems 150 bpm, 180 bpm Kontakt 5 TM pro tempolok version 
Sul Pont
FX1 - general
FX2 - Runs
FX3 - Slides
FX4 - Tense Longs fx

*Va*

Disco falls
Measured trems 150 bpm, 180 bpm
Measured trems 150 bpm, 180 bpm Kontakt 5 TM pro tempolok version
Sul Pont
FX1 - general
FX2 - Runs
FX3 - Slides
FX4 - Tense Longs fx

*VC*

Legato - FAST
Legato - RUNS
Legato - TREMOLO
Disco falls
Longs molto vib
Marcato attack longs
Measured trems 150 bpm, 180 bpm
Measured trems 150 bpm, 180 bpm Kontakt 5 TM pro tempolok version
Sul Pont
Sul Pont distorted
Trems Sul Pont
Trills min 3rd, perf 4th
FX1 - general
FX2 - Runs
FX3 - Slides
FX4 - Tense Longs fx

*CB*

Measured trems 150 bpm, 180 bpm
Measured trems 150 bpm, 180 bpm Kontakt 5 TM pro tempolok version
Sul Pont
FX1 - general
FX2 - Runs
FX3 - Slides
FX4 - Tense Longs fx


----------



## Guy Rowland

Lordy. I usually wait for the mic mixes, but can't stop myself this time. So much I want to check out, and those attack marcatos will probably come in instantly handy on a piece I'm half way through.


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

wow!

spitfire products are really expensive... not the libraries itself but for every update i have to go shopping hard drives!


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Love it, really looking forward to the fast and runs patches.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Marcatos are useful something fierce. Were they only recorded for V1 and VC though? Ideally I'd want that art for the whole strings section.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- Vol 2 RELEASED!! NEW mp3demo - Captain Brown!*

Hi chaps - thanks for the positive feedback!!

Enyak - recorded for all, will follow in free updates. This volume (part A) is 16GB of compressed samples alone.. Its a lot of work to go and we wanted to get something out there for the people who bought the bundle on time!!

We made a rod for our backs, but its a nice rod (if that makes sense.) We're all set to go live in half an hour and we'll be sending out everyone who has the bundle's links as well. They are going out _slightly_ slower this time, don't want to crash the server again.. so give it a couple of hours before emailing in to ask about links please!

*OK: here's the fun part!!*

Andy B has done a demo to show off the new fast legatos. These are ALL played. No premade runs, trills etc. ALL played. Enjoy!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sable_3_Fast_Legato_Demo_AB.mp3[/mp3]

My customary walkthru is currently uploading to yt. I'll post that up as soon as its ready.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

Here's the walkthru!


----------



## TSU

:shock:...


----------



## handz




----------



## Resoded

Wow, so glad I invested in this.


----------



## 667

Oh my. Can not wait to download this. You've really pulled it off so well. Thank you!


----------



## TSU

So glad that Spitfire exists...


----------



## Guy Rowland

TSU @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> :shock:...



:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Ed

wow the orchestral sound design possibilities alone make me feel sexy


----------



## hazza

Amazing! I was in heaven with the flautando, those tense longs sound equally addictive :D 

Paul - can I ask if you are planning on incorporating all this new (and future) content into an aggregated vol1/2/3 GUI?

Thanks
Harry


----------



## Enyak

@Paul

great to hear about the extra Marcatos! I think it's important for your customers not to treat you like a "Rohes Ei" (raw egg) and always ask, even if the answer may be negative. It's also understandable that Sable has a stretched development timeline due to its scope.

The new sample content sounds very lovely indeed. The MV art is exactly what I wanted and legato trems have been missing in my palette for too long.

Demo is killer too, but sometimes so close to a perfectly realistic sound now, that when the legato transitions misfire from time to time, it's even more painful. 

UPDATE: Wait, are those tense longs chromatically mapped?
UPDATE 2: Not that recording quality is typically the biggest concern nowadays, but it's still worth pointing out how stunning the audio quality on your recordings sounds. Great job on the chain.


----------



## Darthmorphling

Is the $199 price for just 3a, or for both the A and b sections? Is the $299 price later for both, or just 3a?


----------



## TSU

Darthmorphling, this price is for both 3A and 3B releases.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi there!

Hazza - yes, with the 3b release we'll have replacement patches ordered into a more sensible separation (its physically impossible to get this much stuff in a single K patch.>!)

Enyak - Yes - for the V1, I think we decided the others were a bit too atonal, but now you've said that I'm going to go back and revisit that decision.. v1.1 ... Ha!

Darth - yes £199 for the full Vol 3 (a and b) and then £299 later for the full 3 as well.


----------



## germancomponist

How cool this lib is!


----------



## Enyak

@Paul

while you've got your mind on v1.1 - why not check if you can make a legato patch using the MV art for the longs.


----------



## Darthmorphling

Synesthesia @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Hi there!
> Darth - yes £199 for the full Vol 3 (a and b) and then £299 later for the full 3 as well.



Thanks Paul! These are actually way more strings than I need, at the moment of course. But if they were going to be sold seperately later, for 299 each, I was going to have to get them now.

Now I can get the Horns without worry! Except for the possible divorce :mrgreen:


----------



## Guy Rowland

Synesthesia @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Hazza - yes, with the 3b release we'll have replacement patches ordered into a more sensible separation (its physically impossible to get this much stuff in a single K patch.>!)



Good news. One patch for all the legatos in the end would be great. FWIW I've got three tracks assigned to each instrument - legato, longs and shorts, each with an octave of keyswitches starting at C-1. Hoping it'll be possible to cram everything into the three (though the fx and measured trems would probably tip it over the edge).

Really sounds great from the demo and walkthrough. Will you guys be doing the runs / fast legato patches to other stuff in the Sable range?


----------



## scientist

Synesthesia @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Andy B has done a demo to show off the new fast legatos. These are ALL played. No premade runs, trills etc. *ALL played.* Enjoy!
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sable_3_Fast_Legato_Demo_AB.mp3[/mp3]...



this is really amazing. the level of detail/playability/realism is years ahead of its time. i'm using an ableton push and playing these fast runs on it is going to be a blast. really, really glad i splashed for the bundle at the get go!


----------



## Guy Rowland

Aarrgh! Of course - I can't play the saucy new legatos of these main mic patches cos I only downloaded the mic mixes for vol 1 / 2. Grr. Should have thought of that, really.

Bring on the mixes for vol 3! 

Rest of the stuff sounds excellent, loving the marcatos, measured trems etc. The Time Machine Pro engine works fantastically on the latter, even as slow as 100bpm it sounds very good and the release triggers are seamless (not a given by any means). A few notes have glitches on the loops, but I'm sure 1.1 will sort that out (and damn me for saying 1.1 on release day).

Congrats chaps, excellent stuff.


----------



## IvanP

Most impressive guys....

Is there still a bundle discount for everything? I should have gotten it on the 1st time, but it was impossible for me at that time. 

Thks!

Iván


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Another winner!

This is turning out to be the greatest chamber strings library out there.

And thank you so much for adding more and more articulations without raising the price!

Spitfire has my vote for best company of 2013!


----------



## zacnelson

Wow just listened to Andy's fast legato demo.... I never imagined I would hear sampled instruments sound like this!!! I can't wait to get home tonight and buy this!


----------



## 667

Celli Legatos give me missing samples error-- this is usually just a matter of hard-coded paths but directing Kontakt to the Samples folder doesn't resolve.

Is it just me? Maybe I need to re-unrar?

Edit: I see it's looking for the vol 1 files. This explains it (it did say on the video that they relied on the vol 1 samples).

I will read the docs which no doubt tell me how to install to the correct place.


----------



## DocMidi657

watch this video to explain how to point to the samples.

** Here is how to integrate the referenced samples from Vol 1 **
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DabChrs-ufE

dave


----------



## Justin Miller

Paul, could you tell us how you balanced the microphones in that fast runs example? It's really nice, but in the video it didn't sound quite the same with the mic balance you chose. I was kind of iffy about the sound when I heard it with more close mics but then I heard the fast runs file and was completely blown away.


----------



## synergy543

Darthmorphling @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Now I can get the Horns without worry! Except for the possible divorce :mrgreen:


The Horns will never leave you. :roll:


----------



## Andy B

Justin Miller @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> Paul, could you tell us how you balanced the microphones in that fast runs example? It's really nice, but in the video it didn't sound quite the same with the mic balance you chose. I was kind of iffy about the sound when I heard it with more close mics but then I heard the fast runs file and was completely blown away.



Hi Justin,

If you mean the Fast Legato demo then the mics used were the outriggers and ambient, but you've touched on why having so many mic options is a great thing as you can create your own sound very easily.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi

Hey Guys, im thinking of pulling the trigger here , but i dont own the other volumes, i will purchase them later separately, does it worth it this way?
Thanks!
Christian


----------



## Ed

Christian F. Perucchi @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> Hey Guys, im thinking of pulling the trigger here , but i dont own the other volumes, i will purchase them later separately, does it worth it this way?
> Thanks!
> Christian



I havent downloaded yet but from what I understand some of the patches will be non functional if you dont have the other volumes, so you might want to make sure to what extent thats true and if its still worth it for you!


----------



## matolen

I want 3 as I love 2, which I got, but I wasn't able to get 1 and now I know if I don't get 3 that will be 2 that will be more expensive to get later onnnnnn......


----------



## Synesthesia

Hey Matolen,

So the legatos are 'EXTENSIONS' to the existing material in 1 and 2: what that means in practice is that you *can* use them standalone, purely for the actual fast part, but you'll be missing the long notes that are referenced from Vol 1 (and eventually, Vol 2). They won't sound as good in other words, and you won't be able to end or start on a long.

Now - all of the NON legato arts, they are standalone, so in theory you could use vol 3 standalone. 

I think (hope) we've been very clear about this all the way along, that vol 3 is EXTENDED arts for Volumes 1 and 2, so as we add in more legatos for example, these will refer back to the longs (such as con sord etc) in Vols 1 and 2.

Otherwise, Vol 3 would be 100GB per mic set, and a complete copy of the entire rest of the library as well, which wouldn't make much sense!!

Hope that helps explain.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## johnnyt

Sounds great. I love the arpeggios at the end of that fast legato demo. 
Any rough idea as to when the con sordino legatos will be ready? Really looking forward to them! :D


----------



## matolen

Synesthesia @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> Hey Matolen,
> 
> So the legatos are 'EXTENSIONS' to the existing material in 1 and 2: what that means in practice is that you *can* use them standalone, purely for the actual fast part, but you'll be missing the long notes that are referenced from Vol 1 (and eventually, Vol 2). They won't sound as good in other words, and you won't be able to end or start on a long.
> 
> Now - all of the NON legato arts, they are standalone, so in theory you could use vol 3 standalone.
> 
> I think (hope) we've been very clear about this all the way along, that vol 3 is EXTENDED arts for Volumes 1 and 2, so as we add in more legatos for example, these will refer back to the longs (such as con sord etc) in Vols 1 and 2.
> 
> Otherwise, Vol 3 would be 100GB per mic set, and a complete copy of the entire rest of the library as well, which wouldn't make much sense!!
> 
> Hope that helps explain.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



Oh, no worries I intend to get 3a at the promo price if at all possible! 
For what it does have, what it will have for 2 and (eventually) 1!


----------



## midi_controller

Very cool guys. I would really like to see the molto vibrato brought into the longs and legato patches, for a 3 way crossfade between vibrato though. I'm still kinda sad that we didn't get molto vibrato for the violas though, no one seems to love them like I do. :cry: 

Do we have an ETA on Vol. 3B?


----------



## Guy Rowland

midi_controller @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> I'm still kinda sad that we didn't get molto vibrato for the violas though, no one seems to love them like I do. :cry:



I love 'em! The viola shorts in particular are terrific.


----------



## Simon Ravn

Thanks Paul and co! This is another marvelous addition to your series.

One gripe is that the release samples are way too loud on many articulations still... I really wish you would do a knob for turning up/down this, since diving into your sample groups and adjusting it yourself seems like a complete nightmare.

E.g. on 1st vlns ext techniques, marcato attacks, when you release your keys... that IS way too loud, no question about it. Sounds very unnatural and makes it pretty unplayable at this point... Same thing with the sul ponticellos.

EDIT: Oh, just played the cellos ext arts, they also have massively loud RT's, e.g. in the molto vibs. One issue here is that if you let the note progress, the RT isn't that loud when you release the key (on some keys at least), but if you play a 0,5-1 second long note, the tone hasnt developed fully yet. So actually to fine tune this you need a time adaptive RT loudness set... if that is possible. If not, a compromise which sets the volume around 4-6db lower than it is now so that it will fit most situations without getting too obtrusive. Just my 2 cents 

Apart from that, so much good stuff inhere to explore!


----------



## stargazer

midi_controller @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> Very cool guys. I would really like to see the molto vibrato brought into the longs and legato patches, for a 3 way crossfade between vibrato though.



+1


----------



## Ed

I'd love a 3 way


----------



## Justin Miller

Thank you for answering my question Andy, can't wait to try this out


----------



## Sid Francis

stargazer @ Wed 03 Jul said:


> midi_controller @ Wed Jul 03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool guys. I would really like to see the molto vibrato brought into the longs and legato patches, for a 3 way crossfade between vibrato though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


+100

I already wrote Paul in an email about that. Really desirable.


----------



## Synesthesia

It will be!

:D


----------



## scientist

Synesthesia @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> It will be!
> 
> :D



hot. damn.

you all have really outdone yourselves. so glad that i took the plunge on the way back at the bundle pre-order. many, many thanks!


----------



## Resoded

Tried playing around with it yesterday. Man, the FX longs are incredible.


----------



## JT

How soon before the JJ mixes are available?


----------



## loolaphonic

What happens if you buy volume 3 on its own?
Do you get full functionality (all mic positions) of those legatos? In other words will there be missing sample problems?


----------



## TSU

loolaphonic,



Synesthesia @ 7.3.2013 said:


> Hey Matolen,
> 
> So the legatos are 'EXTENSIONS' to the existing material in 1 and 2: what that means in practice is that you *can* use them standalone, purely for the actual fast part, but you'll be missing the long notes that are referenced from Vol 1 (and eventually, Vol 2). They won't sound as good in other words, and you won't be able to end or start on a long.
> 
> Now - all of the NON legato arts, they are standalone, so in theory you could use vol 3 standalone.
> 
> I think (hope) we've been very clear about this all the way along, that vol 3 is EXTENDED arts for Volumes 1 and 2, so as we add in more legatos for example, these will refer back to the longs (such as con sord etc) in Vols 1 and 2.
> 
> Otherwise, Vol 3 would be 100GB per mic set, and a complete copy of the entire rest of the library as well, which wouldn't make much sense!!
> 
> Hope that helps explain.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul


----------



## loolaphonic

Synesthesia @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> So the legatos are 'EXTENSIONS' to the existing material in 1 and 2: what that means in practice is that you *can* use them standalone, purely for the actual fast part, but you'll be missing the long notes that are referenced from Vol 1 (and eventually, Vol 2).



But it's not clear as to whether not having vol 1 or 2 will impact directly on the patches demonstrated in the walkthrough http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaZ6nPwV_nY or whether you will simply have less options at your fingertips simply by not having the other patches available in volumes 1 & 2. That distinction needs to be clear from a buyer point of view.


----------



## TSU

loolaphonic @ 7.5.2013 said:


> But it's not clear as to whether not having vol 1 or 2 will impact directly on the patches demonstrated in the walkthrough http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaZ6nPwV_nY or whether you will simply have less options at your fingertips simply by not having the other patches available in volumes 1 & 2. That distinction needs to be clarified I think.



Vol 3a takes from Vol 1 long sustained notes for runs, fast and tremolo legatos. (Violins 1 and Celli)
Without this samples you will hear only transitions without long notes.
So you can play a fast passages only without long notes between them.
But other patches in Vol 3a not require samples from any other volume, only runs, fast and tremolo legato patches require them.
Vol 3b will need samples from Vol 2 too because the main part of Vol 3b will be a legato patches for all sections, not only violins 1 and celli.
And a legato intervals for tremolo, con sordino, flautando and sul ponticello quiet useless without long sustained samples.


----------



## jleckie

You chaps are quickly becoming second to none in my opinion. Your giving VSL serious competition as the articulations keep growing and growing.


----------



## 667

Guy Rowland @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> midi_controller @ Wed Jul 03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still kinda sad that we didn't get molto vibrato for the violas though, no one seems to love them like I do. :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love 'em! The viola shorts in particular are terrific.
Click to expand...

Maybe Vol 3b will give the violas more love. It's something I'd like to see as well.


----------



## zacnelson

In the Sable Vol3 manual it states: 

"MOLTO VIB (STANDALONE) - Marked “molto espressivo” the players are asked to “play out” or to
“warm it up” by digging in and really exaggerating the vibrato, this will also be used as an upper dynamic
layer for your other longs patches in Sable 1. Great for trully emphatic top lines and moments of climax
and drama."

Will this addition of the Molto Vibrato to the longs patches in Volume 1 be introduced with an updated version of Volume 1, or has Volume 1 already been designed to recognise these samples straightaway once Volume 3 is installed?

Also, I find that the manual for Volume 1 leaves a lot of questions regarding the legato patches. It doesn't fully explain how to switch between the 3 legato types (fingered, bowed, portamento), and there is no explanation at all about the polyphonic legato. I think that is a great selling point of the Spitfire libraries, I would have expected about a page in each manual describing it, just as the Ostinatum is ncely described in each manual. 

I also own Loegria, and there is a feature of the legato described thus: 

"A really cool new feature of our legatos is that the attack differs depending on how hard you play. So play softly
and samples are addressed that have a beautiful slow bloom, play a bit harder for faster melodic, Loure (accented
legato) phrases and Loegria will address samples with a faster attack."

Is this velocity-triggered character of the legatos also present in Sable? If so, does it only apply to the longs, and not to the fast legato? I really think this sort of thing should be clearly identified in the manuals. I'm sure someone could find the answers somewhere deep in a discussion on this forum, however this current thread is 42 pages long and one shouldn't have to trawl through forums to get these features explained! 

Here's an interesting question that I would like covered in the manual; if I am using polyphonic legato, does that mean that the velocity-sensitive attacks on the legato patches are ignored? Because in polyphonic legato mode there is obviously less flexibility with velocity, since it is based on dividing the velocity into halves, thirds, or quarters.


----------



## Sid Francis

_EDIT: Oh, just played the cellos ext arts, they also have massively loud RT's, e.g. in the molto vibs_

oh yes, just tested them: the reöeases are definitly too loud. No need for adaptive releases though to my opinion, just turn them down to the level of the other Sables.


----------



## matolen

Took the plunge looking forward


----------



## Darthmorphling

I have a new marketing slogan for you guys.

Sable was designed to give professional composers a library that will match their talent. Even if you have no talent, Sable will make it sound almost like you do!

What do you think? If you use it I would like a gratis copy of volume 3 :mrgreen:


----------



## matolen

As someone who does not yet own Vol1 I can say Vol3 is still a terrific purchase! IMO the molto vib cellos in particular sound lovely!


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Sorry to post this question here,as I can't really find this answered in a thread of 41 pages.
Will there be a legato patch using the vol 1&2 as well as the vol 3 legato techniques(let's say a 'unified legato patch')?


----------



## Guy Rowland

amorphosynthesis @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> Sorry to post this question here,as I can't really find this answered in a thread of 41 pages.
> Will there be a legato patch using the vol 1&2 as well as the vol 3 legato techniques(let's say a 'unified legato patch')?



+1 to this question - I'd love this. I don't know if it would be generally useful to others too, but after 3B is done, I'd love unified patches for the following:

Legatos
Shorts
Longs
FX / misc

For each section.


----------



## Kleven1111

+100


----------



## Resoded

Guy Rowland @ 8th July 2013 said:


> amorphosynthesis @ Mon Jul 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to post this question here,as I can't really find this answered in a thread of 41 pages.
> Will there be a legato patch using the vol 1&2 as well as the vol 3 legato techniques(let's say a 'unified legato patch')?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 to this question - I'd love this. I don't know if it would be generally useful to others too, but after 3B is done, I'd love unified patches for the following:
> 
> Legatos
> Shorts
> Longs
> FX / misc
> 
> For each section.
Click to expand...


Great idea, this is exactly the way i'd like to set it up in my template.


----------



## scoringdreams

Spitfire Products +100


----------



## Sid Francis

Just a question to Paul: Now you released the main mics of the first half of Sable 3. Will the next bundle be the other mics and mixes or the main mics of the rest of the content? Because I would prefer to first have all the content and then the additional mixing tools. I am joyfully waiting for the sordino legatos since the georgeous sordinos have replaced all the normal legatos in my usual patches. :D


----------



## Saxer

Guy Rowland @ 8.7.2013 said:


> I'd love unified patches for the following:
> 
> Legatos
> Shorts
> Longs
> FX / misc
> 
> For each section.



yepp, great idea!


----------



## FriFlo

> Guy Rowland @ 8.7.2013, 09:12 wrote:
> 
> I'd love unified patches for the following:
> 
> Legatos
> Shorts
> Longs
> FX / misc
> 
> For each section.
> 
> 
> yepp, great idea!



+1


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi all!

OK - LAST DAY to buy at the 33% discount price.

**** PLEASE REMEMBER - - the legato patches are EXTENSIONS of volume 1 and 2 -- they use the LONG NOTES from those volumes, and while you CAN play fast runs without the long notes, they are not intended to function WITHOUT volumes 1 and 2!! ****

and - 95% of the library is standalone - the legato 'extensions' are the icing on the cake... this library has some GREAT new articulations you won't find anywhere else.

Discount ENDS 16th JULY at around 8pm GMT!!! (midday PST)

Cheers!

Paul :D


----------



## BachN4th

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- NEW Vol 3 FAST LEGATO DEMO!! LAST DAY TO BUY AT 33% DISCOUNT*

I suppose it would have behooved me to ask this before buying... but what about the legato content from 3B such as the legato sordino and legato flautando - will those be completely functional for those of us with volume 3 only? It would be disappointing to not have a at least one set of fully functioning legatos - but I do realize that Volume 3 is very much meant as an expansion to compliment the previous versions, not to be a standalone library.

I fully intend to get Vol 1 and 2 when funds permit.


----------



## Ed

just a quick question Im confused about the runs articulation as the transitions only work for (without checking) 2 or 3 semi-tones apart from the starting note, otherwise you get silence. Is this intentional? If I were formally trained maybe it would make sense, but can someone explain it?


----------



## Andy B

Ed @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> just a quick question Im confused about the runs articulation as the transitions only work for (without checking) 2 or 3 semi-tones apart from the starting note, otherwise you get silence. Is this intentional? If I were formally trained maybe it would make sense, but can someone explain it?



Hi Ed,

We went up to the minor third with runs to also cover harmonic minor scale runs. Most runs are based on scales and the majority of scales have only min and maj 2nd intervals, nearly anything above that becomes arpeggios. If you want larger intervals then try using the fast leg patch that has up to the octave.

Hope that helps,

Andy.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- NEW Vol 3 FAST LEGATO DEMO!! LAST DAY TO BUY AT 33% DISCOUNT*



BachN4th @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> I suppose it would have behooved me to ask this before buying... but what about the legato content from 3B such as the legato sordino and legato flautando - will those be completely functional for those of us with volume 3 only? It would be disappointing to not have a at least one set of fully functioning legatos - but I do realize that Volume 3 is very much meant as an expansion to compliment the previous versions, not to be a standalone library.
> 
> I fully intend to get Vol 1 and 2 when funds permit.



Hi BachN4th,

No - you'll need the original volumes for those as well.

Otherwise we'd be repackaging the content of both volumes 1 and 2 and selling it for half the price of one individual volume of 1 or 2 which wouldn't make much sense!

Having said that even aside from legato theres a lot of great stuff in vol 3 that will keep you busy until you have added volumes 1 and 2 to your collection.

Hope that helps!

Paul


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- NEW Vol 3 FAST LEGATO DEMO!! LAST DAY TO BUY AT 33% DISCOUNT*

Tense longs are worth the price of entry alone!!


----------



## jules

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- NEW Vol 3 FAST LEGATO DEMO!! LAST DAY TO BUY AT 33% DISCOUNT*



british_bpm @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Tense longs are worth the price of entry alone!!



They're amazing ! Pure beauty. Hmm... maybe a dumb question, but why are they located in the fx section and not in the extended articulations ? They don't sound like an fx to me (but the disco falls do, and they're located in the ea section.)


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- NEW Vol 3 FAST LEGATO DEMO!! LAST DAY TO BUY AT 33% DISCOUNT*

I agree, we'll have a look at it!

C.


----------



## TSU

Hi guys. Do the Sable 3B will be released in august? Or there is no approximate dates for now? Thanks


----------



## colony nofi

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- NEW Vol 3 FAST LEGATO DEMO!! LAST DAY TO BUY AT 33% DISCOUNT*

Unfortunately I was unable to justify the purchase of this library at the time of launch. However, I have a score on now that will probably benefit from this library and then some! 
However - going to purchase, the first topic (which seems to be regularly updated) announces the full price of the lib at 997 pounds, yet I've just tried to purchase, and its saying it is 1097. 
Just wondering if I've missed something along the way (I have no time to read thru 40+ pages of talk about the library - as much as I'd like to....)

Many thanks. B.


----------



## jamwerks

Shouldn't there be some more mic positions available for our latest toys (strings, horns)?


----------



## jules

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- NEW Vol 3 FAST LEGATO DEMO!! LAST DAY TO BUY AT 33% DISCOUNT*



colony nofi @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> Unfortunately I was unable to justify the purchase of this library at the time of launch. However, I have a score on now that will probably benefit from this library and then some!
> However - going to purchase, the first topic (which seems to be regularly updated) announces the full price of the lib at 997 pounds, yet I've just tried to purchase, and its saying it is 1097.
> Just wondering if I've missed something along the way (I have no time to read thru 40+ pages of talk about the library - as much as I'd like to....)
> 
> Many thanks. B.



It's probably because the vol 3 rrp is 299, not 199. They did not update it in the initial post.


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- NEW Vol 3 FAST LEGATO DEMO!! LAST DAY TO BUY AT 33% DISCOUNT*

A first attempt at using the Sable fast legato patches:

https://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/la-danse-finale

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F102658399&secret_url=false[/flash]

Chris


----------



## Dan Stearn

^^ Great piece Tyderian. Sable really holds up too!


----------



## Tyderian

Dan Stearn @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> ^^ Great piece Tyderian. Sable really holds up too!



Thanks Dan!


----------



## TSU

Nice... Like it 

A little suggestion to add under fast legato lines some winds?


----------



## jamwerks

Very nice writing Chris! That must be a live guitar.

As much as I love Sable, I'm not crazy about these results on the fast legato however. The beginning passages sound a bit bumpy (not a smooth "smear", typical of fast legato). I'm wondering how high the expression level is typically at?


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- NEW Vol 3 FAST LEGATO DEMO!! LAST DAY TO BUY AT 33% DISCOUNT*

Am I the only one getting crazy cpu spikes if I use the measured tremolos set to host tempo?


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- NEW Vol 3 FAST LEGATO DEMO!! LAST DAY TO BUY AT 33% DISCOUNT*

Nice work Tyderian!

I'm loving the fast legatos here. It's so liberating to be able to expand the gestures one can use in composition and not have the samples dictate what you can pull off with them. 

Eagerly awaiting the fast legatos for Vlns 2 and Violas!

Mr A.


----------



## Tyderian

Thanks guys, much appreciated!



jamwerks @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> Very nice writing Chris! That must be a live guitar.



Someday it might be, for now it is Logic's Classical guitar 



jamwerks @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> As much as I love Sable, I'm not crazy about these results on the fast legato however. The beginning passages sound a bit bumpy (not a smooth "smear", typical of fast legato). I'm wondering how high the expression level is typically at?



I did have some difficulties getting a smooth sound for the first passage using the different fast run patches. In the end I used the tremolo legato for this passage which offered the best intonation but is still a little bumpy (though still better than I could ever play it on a cello 



Mr. Anxiety @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> I'm loving the fast legatos here. It's so liberating to be able to expand the gestures one can use in composition and not have the samples dictate what you can pull off with them.



I agree with this! For me it opens up all sorts of possibilities that I didn't think I would be able to pull off at all convincingly before with my other libraries.

Chris


----------



## kfirpr

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML & SABLE -- NEW Vol 3 FAST LEGATO DEMO!! LAST DAY TO BUY AT 33% DISCOUNT*



Tyderian @ Fri Jul 26 said:


> A first attempt at using the Sable fast legato patches:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/la-danse-finale
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F102658399&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> Chris



Chris that's inspiring keep it up, I'm thinking of getting this stuff 
Right now I'm using CS2 for runs it does a decent job


----------



## Guy Rowland

I'm not in a mad rush, but just checking I haven't missed the mic mixes for 3a?


----------



## DocMidi657

Hi Guy,

I have not seen them released yet.
Dave


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi chaps,

I'm running a test download of the Stereo mixes at the moment. The Alt mics are also ready to go, but I need to run a few last tests on those also.

Give us say 24-48 hours!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## DocMidi657

Great news Paul..You guys rock!
Dave


----------



## HDJK

Synesthesia @ Mon Jul 29 said:


> Hi chaps,
> 
> I'm running a test download of the Stereo mixes at the moment. The Alt mics are also ready to go, but I need to run a few last tests on those also.
> 
> Give us say 24-48 hours!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



Great news :D


----------



## lumcas

looking forward to it!!! Thank you Spitfire.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Yes, thanks Paul and & co - links arrived! Cheers


----------



## TeamLeader

Stereo Mix Mics are absolutely superb !!!! 

Thank you !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sid Francis

no links for me yet... Are they sent a bit time spread?


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Sid,

No - they have all gone out - please check your junk mail and then contact us at support if you haven't had it!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## AC986

Hi there. 

I received the links for another download from Spitfire and was wondering if these are to be added to the Volume 3 folder? There is a video link on how to do this but I am not sure where exactly to put this new material. tia.

Adrian


----------



## playz123

adriancook @ Thu Aug 01 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I received the links for another download from Spitfire and was wondering if these are to be added to the Volume 3 folder? There is a video link on how to do this but I am not sure where exactly to put this new material. tia.
> 
> Adrian


The short answer is yes, but check out the link Paul provided in your e-mail that leads to a short video in which he shows you how to add the mix mics to the Sable 3 folder.


----------



## Sid Francis

Got them this early morning, thank you Paul...


----------



## synergy543

playz123 @ Thu Aug 01 said:


> ...a short video in which he shows you how to add the mix mics to the Sable 3 folder.



Is there a video that shows how to mix the three volumes together? Or are they intended to remain separate? 

It would seem to make sense to have the vl, vln, vlc, and Bs all together in the same folder but maybe this wasn't Spitfire's intent?


----------



## Darthmorphling

synergy543 @ Thu Aug 01 said:


> playz123 @ Thu Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...a short video in which he shows you how to add the mix mics to the Sable 3 folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a video that shows how to mix the three volumes together? Or are they intended to remain separate?
> 
> It would seem to make sense to have the vl, vln, vlc, and Bs all together in the same folder but maybe this wasn't Spitfire's intent?
Click to expand...


I have to run V1 and V2 on separate drives, but I was thinking about putting the .nki patches in my Albion folder and just direct those to where the samples are. 

Before I try this will it implode my system?

If all else fails then there is always quick load.


----------



## playz123

synergy543 @ Thu Aug 01 said:


> playz123 @ Thu Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...a short video in which he shows you how to add the mix mics to the Sable 3 folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a video that shows how to mix the three volumes together? Or are they intended to remain separate?
Click to expand...


None of which I am aware, but I seem to recall that one will eventually be made available once all of Sable has been released. There was also a discussion about this very subject in another thread awhile ago, and tips on how to combine what was available at the time. Personally, I may consider combining when everything has been released, but for me and for now having Sable 1,2 and 3 folders is no great inconvenience at all.


----------



## ModalRealist

I've been listening (perhaps slightly obsessively!) to demos of Sable and finally got around to grabbing the demo patches to have a "live" listen. The shorts and pizz have immediately blown me away. I have a question though to those of you who have the full version of Sable (or, more specifically, at least the actual Volume I).

When using the legato patches (most noticeable on the V1 demo, and a little noticeable on the sustain patch too) I find that held notes develop a bit of a synthetic quality after a few seconds (that kind of regular repetition in the pattern of the sound). There is almost a hint of brass-synth in there. Now, having listened to a variety of Sable demos, this is not something that I have typically heard! So I was wondering if someone could tell me whether a) I am doing it wrong (quite probably!) or b) the demo's samples are lighter and so the lack of variation causes the "fake" timbre.

Apologies if my question is silly or I am missing something obvious (I am very new to all this technical wizardry). It is just that this particular "issue" is giving me pause on investing in Sable since, although I have not heard any libraries which I prefer overall, the tone of sustained notes in something like VSL's strings samples does not have this timbre issue.

Many thanks in advance,

Alex


----------



## playz123

Well, in general, when playing legato, one is seldom holding a note for a "few seconds".  That's not what playing legato is all about. If you want to hold a note then use sustains/longs.


----------



## germancomponist

Paul, I think it would be better to start a new thread for each topic.

Page 44 now...... . ?


----------



## ModalRealist

playz123 @ Thu Aug 01 said:


> Well, in general, when playing legato, one is seldom holding a note for a "few seconds".  That's not what playing legato is all about. If you want to hold a note then use sustains/longs.



Mm, yes; sorry, I put the point poorly. Think of it more as a crotchet or minim bringing a phrase of quavers to an end. That final note sounds, when I play it using the demo patches, less authentic than anything else in the library. I am just interested to know whether that is a product of the demo patch being stripped down in some ways, or if I should expect identical behaviour in the full version.


----------



## TSU

*ModalRealist*, In the full version of Sable, sustains loop length (Violins 1) is 8 seconds. If I understand your problem correctly, then for me there is no synthetic feel in the sustain samples.

*playz123*, legato and longs uses the same sustain samples. So I think there is no difference to play a long note with legato patch or longs patch. The difference is only in transitions... and yes, with longs we have full control over vibrato, but with legato patches only on/off.

By the way, I noticed, that attack sharpness control (velocity) only works in legato patches...


----------



## Sid Francis

Had them loaded last night and tested them this morning:

The mic mixes sound SUPERB as I already knew from the previous ones. I loaded the molto vib celli and I knew that these would be the main celli in my future arrangements. Stunningly beautiful. 
Unfortunately: they actually have a glitch that makes the sound jump up at its end for about 3-5db, so very clearly audible. This makes it impossible for me to use them at the moment though I LONG to put them into my template. My wish: have a look at it and patch this problem. The violins do not show this effect and sound as beautiful, congratulations for these wonderful sounds. Another advantage of these mixes: In the original main patches, the violins have some sharp overtones that I always EQ out. In the stereo/mix mics these are gone and I can use the patch as it is: great.


----------



## TSU

*Sid Francis*, so agree  Can't wait Molto Vib combined with legato patches...


----------



## Resoded

TSU @ 2nd August 2013 said:


> *Sid Francis*, so agree) Can't wait Molto Vib combined with legato patches...



So the molto vib patches will go into the legato? Is this confirmed? That would be fantastic!


----------



## TSU

*Resoded*, yes... it was discussed a while ago. But now I am not sure about legato... maybe only longs? So desperately need molto vib with legato...

Paul, please, say something))


----------



## re-peat

Sid Francis @ Fri Aug 02 said:


> (...) Unfortunately: they actually have a glitch that makes the sound jump up at its end for about 3-5db, so very clearly audible. (...)



There is something wrong with the programming of the release samples in that patch, yes.
They don't appear to respond to #CC01 (ModWheel) the way they should.

*Sid*, until there's an official fix, maybe you have some use for *a little edit* which I did myself. It's not perfect, but at least those release samples are a bit more under control.

There are a few other patches which exhibit a similar problem. *Here*, for example, are the VC Longs, at the lowest dynamic. Same thing, isn't it?


_


----------



## loolaphonic

...


----------



## Guy Rowland

Not sure if I've got my install wrong or something, but I'm getting very odd behaviour on the fast legato patches. Seems fine until I repeat a note - repetitions usually don't sound at all or have missing samples. The round robin switch doesn't alter behaviour. Everything seemed to load happily.... is this a known thing? If not I'll contact tech support.


----------



## Synesthesia

HI chaps - - 

Yes Molto vibs will be in the complete legato patch when we release 3b!

Also -- we're working on a few fixes for an update but in the meantime you can grab the 'others' RAR again from your manual downloads link to fix the note repetition bug. 

Good spot Guy!

Remember to trash the local cache nkc version of the script and restart Kontakt and the memory server to ensure the new version of the script is picked up and cached.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Sid Francis

Thank you , Piet, worked like a charm. As you said, not perfect but at least usable in stacked mode.. Mixes wonderful with the Spitfire solo cello btw...

What I noticed while fiddling around and mixing Piets workaround patch with other patches: The mix mics "broad" of the molto vib celli sounds much more roomy as the same patch of the sordinos. I like the sordinos mix patches so much because they do not force you to sound always like "Air Studios", they are quite flexible. The molto vibs however again sound like the "one-room-trick-pony" :lol: You know what I mean. It might depend on the same glitch that you fixed a bit, Piet. The release samples seem to stick out and they do transport the room impression mostly. Though I think, just think, that I also hear more room in the sustain phase of the sound. Or is it because the vibrato just "teases" the room more?


----------



## Guy Rowland

Ah, thanks Paul. I did delete all the nkcs across the 3 volumes just in case, but it was still misbehaving. To be honest it'll be a few weeks til I have time to really play with it anyway, so more than happy to wait for a hotfix.


----------



## TSU

Synesthesia @ 8.2.2013 said:


> Yes Molto vibs will be in the complete legato patch when we release 3b!


That's great! Hope this also true for longs patches. Thank you, Paul 
With molto vib it will be the most expressive strings on the market I think.


----------



## playz123

TSU @ Thu Aug 01 said:


> *playz123*, legato and longs uses the same sustain samples. So I think there is no difference to play a long note with legato patch or longs patch. The difference is only in transitions... and yes, with longs we have full control over vibrato, but with legato patches only on/off.



Uh, thanks for that, but that wasn't the real point of my reply.  In any case, it's certainly worth mentioning.  Cheers.


----------



## TSU

*playz123*, I understand your point, just noted a technical moment. Agree with you


----------



## TSU

Hi guys. Is there any news about Volume 3B? 
Oh... I'am addicted to this...


----------



## korgscrew

I've emailed the guys about this, but its slightly amusing. On CB legato patch, hold C1 or B0, let go, and listen to the release. IT'S THE PIGS!!! (Sirens in the back ground) I hope they fix it, but I've been told to use the cog to turn down the release. Only problem is, you have to turn the release off in order for the sirens to go away, so it's a bit pointless!!

Rather amusing, but annoying.


----------



## british_bpm

https://www.google.com/maps/preview?authuser=0#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d2468!2d-0.1649511!3d51.5529975

Check the big pink thing east of Air Studios, it's audible on many famous films!

We'll look into it for our next service update.


----------



## Per Lichtman

@british_bpm Not sure if anybody else has this, but to me (as of 14:10 PST) your last post is showing up as empty - which confuses me because I'm wondering what you said.


----------



## Resoded

Per Lichtman @ 7th September 2013 said:


> @british_bpm Not sure if anybody else has this, but to me (as of 14:10 PST) your last post is showing up as empty - which confuses me because I'm wondering what you said.



Click on "quote" on his post and it'll appear.


----------



## Per Lichtman

Ah, the Royal Free Hospital. Got it - thanks.


----------



## m-tron

i have definitely heard the sirens from the ambulances in some other spitfire samples. the first patch that comes to mind (which i use all the time and would LOVE it if they fixed it) is the bass drum in spitfire percussion (in the lower dynamics). i like to use lower velocities to get that huge sound, but you have to be careful and program the right round robin if you end a cue with a bass drum hit.


----------



## korgscrew

It's not a massive deal breaker. Just an annoyance. 

By the way, the contrabass digs. They are colon botheres. Awesome stuff.


----------



## m-tron

> It's not a massive deal breaker. Just an annoyance.



i completely agree! the libraries are incredible. and because of the awesome scripting that they've built into their instruments, you can always choose exactly which round robin you want to hear in an exposed spot (by choosing the appropriate round robin reset keyswitch).


----------



## Synesthesia

We stop quite often in takes to wait for the sirens to pass..

I constantly have to remind myself (if annoyed) how lucky I am to be sitting in the Hall control room and not lying in the back of the Ambulance that has just screamed past on the way to the Royal Free!


----------



## peksi

Paul do you plan on packaging Sable strings after the last part is out? 

I've been kind of waiting to get the whole set at one purchase.


----------



## korgscrew

I would get sable now, you wont regret it. The package is kind of complete. Just added freebie bonus content with vol 3b we are waiting on now. I hope there will be fast runs for V2 and viola. The violas are so beautiful in sable. Also measured trems et all for volume 2.


----------



## Resoded

Any ETA on 3b? Keep checking the Spitfire calender for updates...


----------



## korgscrew

Haha, me too!!

Waiting for low brass, HZ percussion and 3b!! Crack on!! 

I think Q3 is going to be a skint few months!!


----------



## korgscrew

Below if from the blog, a list conforming to UACC Control for articulations. 

A few exciting ones on here, hopefully for sable in the future!!

I've left the most interesting ones / what we don't have. 


3 Longs alternate mute
5 Longs con sord sul pont
6 Longs sul tasto
9 Longs SUL lowest string
23 Legato SUL lowest string
26 Legato sul pont
44 Staccato dig
45 Spiccato con sord
46 Feathered spiccato
47 Staccatissimo
49 Marcato shorts
50 Combined shorts via velocity, with dyn on MW??
51 Staccatissimo con sord
52 Tenuto shorts con sord
53 Marcato shorts con sord
54 Combined shorts via velocity, with dyn on MW?? con sord
55 Staccatissimo con sord ALT
56 Tenuto shorts con sord ALT
57 Marcato shorts con sord ALT
58 Combined shorts via velocity, with dyn on MW?? con sord ALT
82 Trems – unmeasured con sord
83 Trems – unmeasured sul pont
84 Trems – unmeasured con sord sul pont
87 Trems – measured 120 bpm
90 Trems – measured TM 120 bpm (time machine)


----------



## Enyak

Still very glad I picked up Sable. After getting used to the sound, I am noticing Sable-sized strings sections so much more when they are being used in film music now. 

Did a really extensive session coming to grips with the extra CCs and legato velocity switches in Sable, especially for Speed control.

I didn't like the way Spitfire had implemented Speed control as a purely sample offset function originally, but I am coming around on that view. After training myself to use it this weekend, I have to admit it's a very useful feature indeed. Furthermore speed control is really something you want to use continously when playing in flowing FF notes, where each note needs its own transition speed.

I've also started paying attention to the two main legato types (bowed and fingered) that you can trigger by velocity and that's working rather well within a phrase.

Anyway, I am still staring longingly at those missing arts from page 1. Can't wait for those mega-combined patches.


----------



## TSU

Sable 3B...? :roll:


----------



## Sid Francis

Yes, TSU, we only got the first half but there is a lot of additional content that was added after first announcement. Unfortunately the artics that I would use most are still missing: CS legato...


----------



## TSU

Don't want to be annoying... but... excitement are stronger)) Just keep waiting...

My message above is an attempt to bring some attention from Paul and Christian about Sable...

Considering all articulations volume 3B must be huge! But 3 months are passed since 3A release... Usually between Sable releases are two months. So I hope for at least answer as "No aprrox dates for now" or "almost done!" or "now we focus on other things"))

Sorry for annoying...

3B will be terrific with all that articulations...

Yes, Sid, legato con sordino... legato flautando, and I hope measured tremolo 120bpm... and many more things.
But the molto vib within legato patches... ~o)


----------



## Saxer

bought dimension violins over a year ago... still not complete. spitfire has a power output rate, so probably there's a lot to edit. and it's already complete enough to work with. everything is fine... let's wait...


----------



## m-tron

just got my 3a alt mics download email - hopefully this means 3b is on the way soon!


----------



## Sid Francis

I fear that means exactly the contrary... :?


----------



## TSU

Sid Francis, yes... my first thought as well :(


----------



## mozart999uk

Quick Q...is it a known issue that the expression slide doesn't do any thing on the violas? Or is that just my setup?


----------



## Simon Ravn

mozart999uk @ Mon Oct 14 said:


> Quick Q...is it a known issue that the expression slide doesn't do any thing on the violas? Or is that just my setup?



Same here. Must be a bug, I hope they fix it for next version.... 8)


----------



## mozart999uk

Excellent thanks for confirming. Yes that would be nice. Looking forward to the next version. I seem to remember they smoothed some of the leg transitions on vol1 sometime after release. Hope they can do the same with vln 2, vla and CB


----------



## korgscrew

Simon Ravn @ Mon Oct 14 said:


> mozart999uk @ Mon Oct 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Q...is it a known issue that the expression slide doesn't do any thing on the violas? Or is that just my setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Must be a bug, I hope they fix it for next version.... 8)
Click to expand...


Not just violas.

Somtimes if ive set up a multi and putting all the of patches through 1 midi channel for sketching, the Mod wheel will not work on the odd patch. Once it was the cellos gave me quite a shock! :shock:


----------



## scientist

bump. any word on the release of 3b?


----------



## midi_controller

I think they are getting ready to release HZ Percussion, so perhaps Sable 3b will come out afterwards (December maybe?).


----------



## Click Sky Fade

Hi Guys,

Not wanting to hijack your HZ Percussion thread so posting here. Do we have any idea for a release date for Sable 3b? Mural looks interesting but are we going to have 3b before?

Many thanks

:D


----------



## quantum7

I just stumbled onto this while on the Spitfire site today: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural-symphonic-strings-announced.html (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural- ... unced.html)

How did I miss this announcement? Wow!


----------



## milesito

I second this request for an ETA on 3b ... Spitfire is firing out a lot of new libraries, but it would be great to find out when the Sable masterpiece shall be complete.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

quantum7 @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> I just stumbled onto this while on the Spitfire site today: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural-symphonic-strings-announced.html (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural- ... unced.html)
> 
> How did I miss this announcement? Wow!



It was mentioned at the bottom of the Spitfire HZ email and I first saw it on the same day on their site. There was no big announcement. I reckon I'm just going too have to send em my bank card and PIN and give up eating.


----------



## Enyak

I actually have a few questions regard the January update to Sable, and I thought why not post here so everyone can see it.

1. There was some talk about integrating the molto vibrato sustains (V1 and VC) into the normal arts patch, so we can use it together with the already recorded legatos. Will this be possible? (Does it sound good in combination?)

2. I also seem to remember talk about having sampled re-bowed notes (same-note legato), but including it at a later time. Is that still a thing?

Thanks!


----------



## Enyak

Are we still on for the Jan update? Can't wait for more Sable.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

Fast and runs legato for the rest of the sections is top on my list!

Mr A


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

What a long thread. Maybe we should start a new one when something major happens to the library?


----------



## germancomponist

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Jan 14 said:


> What a long thread. Maybe we should start a new one when something major happens to the library?



This would make so much sense.


----------



## Mahlon

Totally agree about these commercial threads. They get faaaar too long. When you're searching for an announcement within, it takes ages to find the post.


----------



## SoundTravels

Did we get word on the Jan. update to Sable? I know SF has a lot on their plate right now, just curious and anxious to play around with 3b.

Thanks!

ST


----------



## Click Sky Fade

SoundTravels @ Mon Feb 03 said:


> Did we get word on the Jan. update to Sable? I know SF has a lot on their plate right now, just curious and anxious to play around with 3b.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ST



+ 1

I realised yesterday that on the 11th Feb 2013 I bought Sable. Nearly a year ago. How time flies.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

Come on guys give us all an answer. I see Paul posted in the Mural thread today so he has visited this forum. I still have incomplete libraries for HZ01, Low Brass and Sable which as already stated I paid in full nearly a year ago!!!

All I ask is to be kept in the loop as I believe is the same with others requesting information on Sable 3b.

The more cynical amongst us may read more into the fact that your focus is on sales of Mural and not so much on those whose monies you have already taken (not me of course) 

Loving Mural by the way 

Dave


----------



## jamwerks

Click Sky Fade @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> I still have incomplete libraries for HZ01, Low Brass and Sable which as already stated I paid in full nearly a year ago!!!


I'm looking forward to all this stuff as much as you, but keep in mind that if they're "late" delivering Sable, it's because they added a ton of stuff, that you're getting for free...


----------



## Click Sky Fade

jamwerks @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> Click Sky Fade @ Thu Feb 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have incomplete libraries for HZ01, Low Brass and Sable which as already stated I paid in full nearly a year ago!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to all this stuff as much as you, but keep in mind that if they're "late" delivering Sable, it's because they added a ton of stuff, that you're getting for free...
Click to expand...


Hi,

Yeah i'm aware that it is 'free' but as with many others on this thread we just want to know when. I don't think that asking to be kept in the loop is wrong however, for what ever reason this thread was skipped and the Mural thread received focus. Surely 'purchasers' of their previous releases should get equal treatment?

I seriously am a big fan of Spitfire Audios products as are many others, we just want to know when 


Dave


----------



## british_bpm

Click Sky Fade @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> Come on guys give us all an answer. I see Paul posted in the Mural thread today so he has visited this forum. I still have incomplete libraries for HZ01, Low Brass and Sable which as already stated I paid in full nearly a year ago!!!
> 
> All I ask is to be kept in the loop as I believe is the same with others requesting information on Sable 3b.
> 
> The more cynical amongst us may read more into the fact that your focus is on sales of Mural and not so much on those whose monies you have already taken (not me of course)
> 
> Loving Mural by the way
> 
> Dave



Hi there, we have different teams working on different products. So some leap-frog others. But it is wrong to think that because we have released one thing, that our eye has been taken off another... 

I think it only fair to point out Dave that you paid for Sable 1 and a pre-release (which was an absolutely enormous discount) of the rest of the library a year ago. Sable 3 v1.0 was actually released on July 2nd, and I believe this was released (give a week or so) on time and as promised. So it is in fact only half a year since the original library was released. We have in that time updated some of the Sable range (indeed I think the first update came out 2-3 weeks after release of Sable 1) and announced an additional set of goodies for Sable 3 which will be absolutely free. But you have received everything listed in the original announcement including all mic positions.

To clarify. There is an amazing update to the entire Sable range coming very soon. But it is a mega update that brings the library together in a way that is genius, so it's very very complicated. We issue these updates for free (hey I just paid $70 for an update from Toast 7 to Toast 11 today!!) so that we can spend the time we need to get them right.

Sable 3b is totally free additional content. But it does feature some of the hardest articulations we've done, so it is going to take time, and it is a downtime project that is making slow but sure progress. We have to keep things moving forward commercially so that all if this free stuff remains free.

Lo Brass, to anyone who has PM'd us or sent a service ticket. The additional mics for these were held up because there were some issues that we just weren't happy with. Having sent out a bunch of essentials, safe in the knowledge everyone is up and running we wanted to get these right before distribution. Naughty I know, they were baked and ready to go, but it's not an implementation thing, it's a mix thing, so we re-baked and edited. When you get the 9 or 10 mic positions, these are not simply 9 or 10 mics, but often mixes of several (the close mics for example can be made up of dozens of paired mics). And remember, because we don't fudge where they're sitting with pans or reverbs (I'm staggered that people do this and it's so common, for us it JUST DOESN'T WORK!!) it's important that the right balance is achieved between mics so that the spaciality is correct. So those guys sit in the right position within not only the stereo field but also the spacial 3D field. So, they ARE coming, but this is why the delay. Sorry!

As for HZ we'll be delivering Steve Lipson's mixes asap, they're great, but this amount of data has been a serious challenge for everyone concerned. There is a delay with Junkie XL's mixes, and this is because I believe he has become sensationally busy. Apologies on our behalf for this, but it's why we want them so much, he's in demand!

Regarding our use of VI control, as it is in the commercial section we do prioritise our use as a marketing tool. Therefore any direct enquiries you have re. progress or difficulties or worries, we'll try and answer here, but far better sent to our support desk where 98% of all tickets are answered within 48 hours... By us personally.

Best.

C.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

Thanks for your reply Christian. I know how hard you work and that you and Paul (and I imagine the rest of the team) are perfectionists and at the day we do benefit from AAA products.

I was mildly peeved when I visited here to see that the was a response to your latest product but not to this, I understand that obviously you want to focus on Mural within this commercial section.

I, like many others, am looking forward to the Sable 3b and I suppose I'm getting impatient . I am aware of your updates as I do own Albion I, II and III as well as those items previously mentioned where I believe Albion I is version 5 if I remember correctly.

As for my purchase of Sable I do believe I used a voucher too so I really got a good bargain! 

I shall say no more but i'll await the Sable 3b download email. It is the 1st thing I check my emails for 

Dave


----------



## british_bpm

Click Sky Fade @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> Thanks for your reply Christian. I know how hard you work and that you and Paul (and I imagine the rest of the team) are perfectionists and at the day we do benefit from AAA products.
> 
> I was mildly peeved when I visited here to see that the was a response to your latest product but not to this, I understand that obviously you want to focus on Mural within this commercial section.
> 
> I, like many others, am looking forward to the Sable 3b and I suppose I'm getting impatient . I am aware of your updates as I do own Albion I, II and III as well as those items previously mentioned where I believe Albion I is version 5 if I remember correctly.
> 
> As for my purchase of Sable I do believe I used a voucher too so I really got a good bargain!
> 
> I shall say no more but i'll await the Sable 3b download email. It is the 1st thing I check my emails for
> 
> Dave



No, don't quote me on this, first up will be a full Sable update... Or possibly brass, but 3b is further down the line... Again as I said 3b it's a mega freebie, us doing it for the love of it.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

british_bpm @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> Click Sky Fade @ Thu Feb 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply Christian. I know how hard you work and that you and Paul (and I imagine the rest of the team) are perfectionists and at the day we do benefit from AAA products.
> 
> I was mildly peeved when I visited here to see that the was a response to your latest product but not to this, I understand that obviously you want to focus on Mural within this commercial section.
> 
> I, like many others, am looking forward to the Sable 3b and I suppose I'm getting impatient . I am aware of your updates as I do own Albion I, II and III as well as those items previously mentioned where I believe Albion I is version 5 if I remember correctly.
> 
> As for my purchase of Sable I do believe I used a voucher too so I really got a good bargain!
> 
> I shall say no more but i'll await the Sable 3b download email. It is the 1st thing I check my emails for
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, don't quote me on this, first up will be a full Sable update... Or possibly brass, but 3b is further down the line... Again as I said 3b it's a mega freebie, us doing it for the love of it.
Click to expand...


It's ok I didn't read too much into it. Basically 3b out when it's out. Suppose i'll have to 'make do' with Mural, etc


----------



## Enyak

A Sable master update before the additional content 3b update would be much appreciated. Not that the lib is broken, but the new combined patches (leg + MoltoV) would be excellent to utilize.


----------



## scientist

british_bpm @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> No, don't quote me on this, first up will be a full Sable update... Or possibly brass, *but 3b is further down the line*... Again as I said *3b it's a mega freebie*, us doing it for the love of it.



for the record: there are elements of part three that were in the original articulation list and thus can't be considered freebies. some of those still extant articulations factored into my decision to buy all three volumes outright, so it does sting a bit to see the release date for something that i paid money for pushed ever further toward the horizon. i believe that a rough release date is only fair for those of us in the same position as myself.

that said, the over-delivering on content is very much appreciated, and what we do have sounds fantastic! spitfire is great, and i promote your libraries to my peers at every chance i get. many thanks!


----------



## Synesthesia

scientist @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> british_bpm @ Thu Feb 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, don't quote me on this, first up will be a full Sable update... Or possibly brass, *but 3b is further down the line*... Again as I said *3b it's a mega freebie*, us doing it for the love of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the record: there are elements of part three that were in the original articulation list and thus can't be considered freebies. some of those still extant articulations factored into my decision to buy all three volumes outright, so it does sting a bit to see the release date for something that i paid money for pushed ever further toward the horizon. i believe that a rough release date is only fair for those of us in the same position as myself.
> 
> that said, the over-delivering on content is very much appreciated, and what we do have sounds fantastic! spitfire is great, and i promote your libraries to my peers at every chance i get. many thanks!
Click to expand...


Hi Scientist,

Thanks for the kind comments!

What you have written applies to 3a. Not 3b, which was entirely compiled *after* the initial announcement.

I know this, because I took many suggestions from the members here.

I also added a few extras of my own desire that I actually recorded after the release of Volume 1.

So I know they were not in the original art list (which was much more limited than even the current Vols 1 and 2.)

Please bear in mind that we have updated the art lists as we went along, to include the extra things we recorded.

Also, if you bought Vol 3 as part of the bundle, you bought at an RRP of £199, instead of the current £299, and with a massive discount. You'll end up *eventually* with a Vol 3 that is way bigger in complexity and programming time than Vols 1 and 2 put together. For *way* less than half the price.

I almost wish we hadn't added all this stuff in -- its a nightmare to try and get through it all. A more sensible thing to do would have been to keep it for a vol 4 -- but we wanted to make the bundle really great value and spectacular - with a massive free addition. Its kind of bitten us on the arse.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Sid Francis

scientist @ Thu 06 Feb said:


> british_bpm @ Thu Feb 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, don't quote me on this, first up will be a full Sable update... Or possibly brass, *but 3b is further down the line*... Again as I said *3b it's a mega freebie*, us doing it for the love of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the record: there are elements of part three that were in the original articulation list and thus can't be considered freebies. some of those still extant articulations factored into my decision to buy all three volumes outright, so it does sting a bit to see the release date for something that i paid money for pushed ever further toward the horizon. i believe that a rough release date is only fair for those of us in the same position as myself.
> 
> that said, the over-delivering on content is very much appreciated, and what we do have sounds fantastic! spitfire is great, and i promote your libraries to my peers at every chance i get. many thanks!
Click to expand...


Paul and Christian: I fear I have to agree to this and I am glad that someone else mentioned that somehow "sore point" first. I bought the Sable Part 3 because of the sordino legatos, since I ONLY use the sordino longs, I love their sound. And I also paid for them half a year ago. I am not angry but at least a bit disappointed. The additional amount of artics is naturally appreciated but unfortunatly I don´t need ANY of the additional stuff, I need what I bought... :? I even more anticipate the coming general overhaul of Sable and the integration of the moltos, that will be a definite highlight.


----------



## jamwerks

Synesthesia @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> A more sensible thing to do would have been to keep it for a vol 4l


Yes, madly generous of you guys just to keep adding on to volume 3 like that. o-[][]-o


----------



## Synesthesia

Synesthesia @ Sat Jun 15 said:


> Sorry... I'm explaining this terribly.
> 
> So we knew vol 3 would be about the same size as 1 and 2, when we originally planned it to be an 'extension' for vol 1: ie: additional arts for V1 and VC.
> 
> Then while we were recording we started adding things, booked more dates, people suggested more things, more things got added, then it turned into the whole band not just V1 and VC....
> 
> And by the time we had finished editing it we realised that it was way too big to be able to manage as one release...
> 
> Hope that explains it!
> 
> Its still 3a and 3b -- free to those who bought the bundle -- and for those who buy 3a in the release discount period, they'll get 3b included but at a later date...
> 
> The main thing though... it sounds..... incredible!



From my earlier PRE RELEASE OF VOLUME 3a post.

Originally, Volume 3 had simply a few extra arts for V1 and VC.

I think it was made very very clear how it was going to work pre release.

So if anyone bought Volume 3a on its own, solely for an articulation added as a free 'later' upgrade, they will have been slightly disappointed if they didn't actually read my many posts of information about what was in the volume 3a.

If they bought it as part of the bundle, the original art list published had *half* of the current arts of V1 and VC, and* zero arts for V2, Va, and CB.*


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- VI EXCLUSIVE!*



Synesthesia @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> Hi chaps. Here's the pricing structure of Sable. We've been working on this a while, to ensure we offer our customary opening offer, but also to reward early adopters for the full package!
> 
> 
> SABLE PRICING:
> 
> SABLE VOL 1 (V1, VC): *RRP £399*
> SABLE VOL 2 (V2, Va, CB): *RRP £399*
> SABLE VOL 3 (V1, VC extended): *RRP £199*
> 
> Total cost *RRP £997*
> 
> DISCOUNT STRUCTURE:
> 
> *Vols 1 and 2 *will have an *introductory price of £299* on release lasting two weeks. _Vol 3 will not have an introductory price period_.
> 
> (If you buy separately during the introductory periods you'll get the full package for £299, £299, £199 = *£797*)
> 
> *EARLY ADOPTER OFFER*: for people who buy Vol 1 on release but also want to preorder the other 2 volumes: they get ALL 3 VOLS at *30%* OFF!! = *£697*. These EARLY ADOPTERS will also get a *20% discount voucher* to use off any future purchase!
> 
> _This represents a saving on the total Retail price of 30%.... or £300..... and a discount on buying all three during the offer periods of £100._


----------



## Synesthesia

I don't really know what else to post. 

Its pretty clear to me.

Its not like I'm announcing it and then saying we aren't going to do it, its in production!!! But I can't simply down tools on everything else and direct all of our firepower to what we added as a *****FREE UPDATE***** 

Apart from all that, the reason the Sable 3a update is delayed is because we are porting a load of great new Mural tech into it, going through the shorts with a fine tooth comb to eliminate any issues from the current update, etc etc..

I'd love to have a team of 30 guys but we are a small company, our teams are one or two man teams, working in parallel.

Sheesh! I need to shut up now. enough already.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-vol-3

For the sake of confusion, this page has been the same for a long time. No-one has bought Vol 3 from our website page expecting anything more than we have advertised on that page.


----------



## Enyak

Thanks for the clarification Paul. 

I am happy to hear the new Mural scripting capabilities are being added to Sable. It would be a sin not to exploit these great samples to their fullest. The continuous support is appreciated.


----------



## Blake Ewing

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*

Oh boy,

I'm hesitant to even post this...

But I do remember this post helping to push me over the decision threshold for buying the Sable pre-release bundle.



Synesthesia @ Mon Jan 28 said:


> Great discussions going on!
> 
> So - we have our wip layouts of Vols 2 and 3. Obviously we have a few months before release - Vol 2 in April, Vol 3 in June, - and we still have more recording days between now and then to add anything extra that takes our fancy.
> 
> (We are also already adding content for the first free update to Volume 1.)
> 
> But, e&oe, this is how Vols 2 and 3 are looking currently. We have expanded Vol 3 from our original concept after feedback from you guys, but also excitement about how everything is sounding, and wanting to fulfil a few extras from our own wishlists.
> 
> *VOLUME 2
> *
> *Violins 2 a3:*
> Longs nonvib/vibrato
> Longs con sord nonvib/vibrato
> Longs flautando
> Longs harmonics
> Legato intervals fingered
> Legato intervals portamento
> Legato intervals bowed
> Shorts spiccato
> Shorts staccato
> Spiccato con sord
> Pizzicato
> Bartok pizz
> Col legno
> Trills major
> Trills minor
> Unmeasured trems
> 
> 
> *Violas a3:*
> Longs nonvib/vibrato
> Longs con sord nonvib/vibrato
> Longs flautando
> Longs harmonics
> Legato intervals fingered
> Legato intervals portamento
> Shorts spiccato
> Shorts staccato
> Pizzicato
> Bartok pizz
> Col legno
> Trills major
> Trills minor
> Unmeasured trems
> 
> *CBasses a3:*
> Longs nonvib/vibrato
> Longs harmonics
> Legato intervals fingered
> Shorts spiccato
> Shorts staccato
> Pizzicato
> Bartok pizz
> Col legno
> Unmeasured trems
> 
> 
> 
> *VOLUME 3*
> 
> *Violins 1 a4:*
> Legato intervals fingered con sordino
> Legato intervals portamento con sordino
> Legato very fast playing extension
> Legato intervals flautando
> Legato intervals sul pont
> Legato intervals trem
> Repeated note legato
> Longs molto espressivo
> Longs Marcato
> Longs sul pont
> Longs sul pont heavy distorted
> Trems sul pont
> Measured Trems 150, 180 bpm (Time machine enabled)
> Trills min 3rd
> Trills perfect 4th
> FX - massive FX section
> 
> *Violins 2 a3:*
> Legato intervals fingered con sordino
> Legato intervals portamento con sordino
> Legato very fast playing extension
> Legato intervals flautando
> Legato intervals sul pont
> Legato intervals trem
> Longs sul pont
> Measured Trems 150, 180 bpm (Time machine enabled)
> FX - massive FX section
> 
> *Violas a3:*
> Legato intervals bowed
> Legato intervals fingered con sordino
> Legato intervals portamento con sordino
> Legato very fast playing extension
> Legato intervals flautando
> Legato intervals sul pont
> Legato intervals trem
> Longs sul pont
> Measured Trems 150, 180 bpm (Time machine enabled)
> FX - massive FX section
> 
> *Cellos a3:*
> Legato intervals fingered con sordino
> Legato intervals portamento con sordino
> Legato very fast playing extension
> Legato intervals flautando
> Legato intervals sul pont
> Legato intervals trem
> Repeated note legato
> Longs molto espressivo
> Longs Marcato
> Longs sul pont
> Longs sul pont heavy distorted
> Trems sul pont
> Measured Trems 150, 180 bpm (Time machine enabled)
> Trills min 3rd
> Trills perfect 4th
> FX - massive FX section
> 
> *CBasses a3:*
> Legato intervals bowed
> Legato intervals portamento
> Legato intervals trem
> Longs sul pont
> Measured Trems 150 bpm (Time machine enabled)
> FX - massive FX section




I bought the bundle thinking these articulations were part of it (and that they'd be complete by June 2013).

There is no mention of a 3a/3b just vol 3. I believe the distinction came later (perhaps after the release of vol 1 and/or the end of the aforementioned bundle price special).

All that to say, I understand the disappointment of some of the commenters here, who perhaps expected (maybe as miscommunication) what I did going into this.

Please understand I am one of Spitfire's biggest champions and fans, and I don't regret the purchase, and it's because of how nice it sounds that I want MOAR of it, aka the rest of vol3! 8)


----------



## scientist

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



Blake Ewing @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> Please understand I am one of Spitfire's biggest champions and fans, and I don't regret the purchase, and it's because of how nice it sounds that I want MOAR of it, aka the rest of vol3! 8)



this goes for me as well. +1!


----------



## Synesthesia

And this is why we are no longer announcing detail until its ready to go.

My mistake, and I've learned from it!

Come on guys, its not like we presold a library with a release date and there was still no library 5 months later.

We made the mistake of going nuts in the studio and recording a shit load of extra stuff for the bundle without thinking carefully enough about the timescale we had planned to go to when vol 3 was simply a few extra cheap bits for V1 and VC.

But not only that, we actually managed to deliver 95% of the sampled / recorded content on time.

the other 5% - unfortunately - is the stuff that takes 3-4 weeks per patch to tweak into a shape that we are happy to release.

Maybe I should split 3b into 3b, 3c and 3d.

I'll still be programming the bugger when I'm retired.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: BML & SABLE -- for release FEB 2013 -- PRICING ANNOUNCED*



scientist @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> Blake Ewing @ Thu Feb 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please understand I am one of Spitfire's biggest champions and fans, and I don't regret the purchase, and it's because of how nice it sounds that I want MOAR of it, aka the rest of vol3! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this goes for me as well. +1!
Click to expand...


Yeah me too. My Spitfire folder uses nearly 500 GB of HD space o=<


----------



## TSU

Guys, let's not make pressure on this.
Just imagine the amount of time needed to program all planned legato patches.
Plus to update all already programmed patches to the new Mural standard.
A year ago we even not know anything about BML series...
But now we have a small strings section and a symphonic strings already!
From jan 2013 - Sable, Horns, Low Brass, Flutes, Mural, HZ Perc... and more.
Plus three Albion updates and others.

I think that guys themselves couldn't imagine how much work 3B will need when planning it.
They just want to make a really comprehensive and definitive library and not loosing focus from other libraries.
And this is steal to have all this articulation list for this price not to mention those who pre-order a full bundle.

I am also already have no patience to wait anymore 
And couldn't resist to post those "any news?" messages in hope that Paul or Christian came and say - "ah, Sable 3B? yes, it will be released TOMORROW!".
Well... I think it is not very fair to complain on anything here...
Spitfire not announcing Sable Volume 4 with the Volume 3B articulations inside... just delayed the release.
It maybe called part of Volume 3 or free update... but it will not be ready faster if we take the forks and torches :D 

But a very rough release date is very interesting of course 
Sordinos legato... ~o)


----------



## Click Sky Fade

TSU @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> But a very rough release date is very interesting of course



That is all I was asking initially. Just to be kept in the loop as others had asked and received no response. Now we have a response. It was going to be Jan then Feb... I, like others am eager to get my hands on it and I am also fully prepared to wait, I never stated anything different, just wanted a heads up as it were.

Obviously it does not take precedence over the non-free libs and that's fair enough to me. I'll have it when I have it (hopefully soon though). 

Dave


----------



## wesbender

Click Sky Fade @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> It was going to be Jan then Feb...



Just a quick note on this...I don't believe they ever said that 3b would be out in Jan, Feb, or ANY specific time-frame. That was for the overall Sable update which is something completely different.


----------



## Sid Francis

"I'll still be programming the bugger when I'm retired..." :D 

I never said I want to change roles with you. 8)


----------



## Click Sky Fade

wesbender @ Fri Feb 07 said:


> Click Sky Fade @ Thu Feb 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was going to be Jan then Feb...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick note on this...I don't believe they ever said that 3b would be out in Jan, Feb, or ANY specific time-frame. That was for the overall Sable update which is something completely different.
Click to expand...

\

Quite right, I stand corrected. It's just my over-eagerness


----------



## Simon Ravn

Main question for me is: Are the legato/portamento con sordinos actually going to happen? It was at least one of the reasons I bought Sable - although there are of course many other good reasons to do it.


----------



## lucky909091

I cannot follow the debate.
I am customer of the complete bundle, and I am not disappointed yet.
The guys from Spitfire kept their promises and they released what they announced.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

lucky909091 @ Sat Feb 08 said:


> I cannot follow the debate.
> I am customer of the complete bundle, and I am not disappointed yet.
> The guys from Spitfire kept their promises and they released what they announced.



Nobody to my knowledge has expressed disappointment to the product. All that was asked was a release date to 3b. It is as simple as that.

Sable is an incredible tool and used in conjunction with Mural Volume 1 the result is mouth watering.

We have been teased, let me say with the 'free' update of Sable 3b and I, like others, am eager to get my grubby mitts on it as any addition to the Spitfire Audio stable is always welcome.

And then of course we have the Sable update which sounds promising. I've said it many times in Spitfire threads and will say it again, I am a big fan of their products.


----------



## lucky909091

O.K. I got your point.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

I can't wait to have the fast legato in Vln2 and Viola. I've been teased by having this in vlns 1 and writing fast string lines finally...... but with only Vlns 1, it is a thin sound for most of my scores. I can't wait for the rest of the sections.

Agreed, this library is great and my go-to string library currently. I just bought Mural and am slowly integrating it into my palate.

Bravo Spitfire!

Mr A


----------



## The Darris

Mr. Anxiety @ Sun Feb 09 said:


> I can't wait to have the fast legato in Vln2 and Viola. I've been teased by having this in vlns 1 and writing fast string lines finally...... but with only Vlns 1, it is a thin sound for most of my scores.



You know there are ways to work around this right? You can either use the transpose trick or poly legato. I threw this together really quick so you can hear the sound differences. I used the CTA microphone setup for the whole demo. The transpose trick will take some tweaking as you are also transposing the room sound. I used a little maximizer to boost the levels but other than that, completely naked.

https://soundcloud.com/christopher-harris/fast-runs-test/s-Y4URp

Bonus points to whoever can figure out what piece these runs are from.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## synergy543

The Darris @ Sun Feb 09 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/christopher-harris/fast-runs-test/s-Y4URp
> Bonus points to whoever can figure out what piece these runs are from.



Hedwig's Flight by Joe King Right? :wink:


----------



## The Darris

synergy543 @ Sun Feb 09 said:


> The Darris @ Sun Feb 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/christopher-harris/fast-runs-test/s-Y4URp
> Bonus points to whoever can figure out what piece these runs are from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hedwig's Flight by Joe King Right? :wink:
Click to expand...


This made me laugh pretty hard. You are fairly close though. :wink:


----------



## Pedro Camacho

Synesthesia @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> We made the mistake of going nuts in the studio and recording a [email protected]#t load of extra stuff for the bundle without thinking carefully enough about the timescale we had planned to go to when vol 3 was simply a few extra cheap bits for V1 and VC.



Please never stop going NUTS! 
We wait! But please release before 1 year in delay


----------



## livefreela

as a newbie to this forum, this is the first i came across to the particular details concerning spitfire's initial bundle deal on sable. as of now, i own sable 1 and 2 bought at full price of about 2 quid shy of 700GBP. by my dipsy maths, this would have ringed Sable 3 in as a freebie. I haven't yet bought it, but i no-bout will... 

and thus the importance of keeping up on this community of ours - lapse like i did, and you may miss an opportunity!

but in all seriousness, i've had quite a few purchases over the years that i've come to question the measure of my dollar's worth, but Sable sure isn't one of them. what good are multitudinous articulations if their quality can't carry/sell work? that's not the concern with sable - that old girl works her ass off in my cues and I've come to love her dearly. that buy's been well worth the penny even when beat up on the pound! (here in LA, the USD/GBP exchange is brutal, VAT or no VAT)

insofar as my bookings go, the flautandos / harmonics alone alone carry much if not all of the price of entry alone. they're a very useful tool for intimate carriage if you care to dance with them...

i watch my email for the update like a giddy schoolgirl, however should the update never even come Spitfire and I are square on this transaction. Fair price for a fine product, I believe. keep up the good work gents!

-mcb 

(oh yeah - sf, for the love of god, please finish the f*cking trumpet corps - current offerings of 16h century heraldry or milquetoast harmon-mute hell-wahs are really starting to bring the crazy the crazy out in my work these days... Albion I "high brass" is lovely, but sometimes "horns and all" ultimately requires no horns, and so I beg and bellow, PROPER TASTEFUL TRUMPETS - a paradox, yet undeniably a paradigm - you'd be doing the lord's work! cheers.... )


----------



## The Darris

Yep, I totally resurrected this thread.

Spitfire Team,

What is the status of the additional legato samples as published in the Volume 3 sections of this thread's OP?



> *Violins 1 a4: *
> Legato intervals fingered con sordino
> Legato intervals portamento con sordino
> Legato intervals flautando
> Legato intervals sul pont
> Repeated note legato



I can't remember if this has been mentioned before by you guys or not but a little update as far as whether or not we will get these articulations would be great. I am personally really looking forward to the Con Sordino legato patches and the repeated note legatos. Thanks again.

Best,

Chris


----------



## The Darris

Another little bump to see if we can get any news regarding my post above.


----------



## LLGen

I just recently discovered vi control and this thread. It is really disheartening to find this discussion and see Spitfire, now over a year ago, saying, "Come on guys, its not like we presold a library with a release date and there was still no library 5 months later. I can't simply down tools on everything else and direct all of our firepower to what we added as a *****FREE UPDATE***** "

That may very well be the case if you were a member of this forum following this discussion and did this all on pre-order before the products had been further developed, defined, and posted for sale directly on their website, but I was not aware of any ongoing talks with this forum about what Sable was, is, or will be. I found out about Spitfire a couple of years ago via a composer that I was ghosting for that owns their bespoke range. I went to their website in July 2013, read what I thought I was buying, and purchased. Specifically addressing this Sable 3a/b issue:

The Sable 3 product page at the time read, "Sable is having a staggered release in two sub-volumes: 3a & 3b. Buy today and get 3a straight away, then we'll send you 3b at no extra charge!" That sounded fairly reasonable; looking at the then-published patch list, what Blake posted above, it looked like a hefty release. Their e-mail announcement further defined that time horizon, "If you don’t own the bundle and want to buy during the promo, you’ll get version 3a straight away, 3b in a month for no extra charge!" Plus the ticking clock about missing out on a deal and jumping in during the initial release, "THIS IS THE ONLY TIME SABLE 3 WILL BE ON OFFER, THERE WILL BE NO 2ND PROMO DEAL WHEN WE RELEASE 3b TO ALL SABLE 3 AND SABLE BUNDLE OWNERS."

Despite it being or not being the opinion of those who post on this forum or the opinion of Spitfire Audio, being sold a product and not having part of it delivered is, actually, what has happened in my opinion. It is now 20 months after my Sable purchase, and I was not expecting to be shopping for legato sordinos. Unfortunately, I am. 

I am quite fond of Sable and use it all the time. What I have is worth every penny I spent. In fact, Spitfire's goodwill toward me in other areas and their product quality is such that I still support this company, having most recently picked up Uist. But that does not make me feel any less perturbed about how I perceive Sable 3 being mishandled. Still not having these remaining articulations and seeing the dozens of new products released by Spitfire in the last 20 months just feels a bit "Wow, really?" to me.

LL


----------



## jules

The Darris @ Fri Dec 26 said:


> Spitfire Team,
> 
> What is the status of the additional legato samples as published in the Volume 3 sections of this thread's OP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Violins 1 a4: *
> Legato intervals fingered con sordino
> Legato intervals portamento con sordino
> Legato intervals flautando
> Legato intervals sul pont
> Repeated note legato
Click to expand...


Yep. Cant wait for this repeated note thing ! :D


----------



## tokatila

The Darris @ Sat Dec 27 said:


> Yep, I totally resurrected this thread.
> 
> Spitfire Team,
> ...
> I can't remember if this has been mentioned before by you guys or not but a little update as far as whether or not we will get these articulations would be great. I am personally really looking forward to the Con Sordino legato patches and the repeated note legatos. Thanks again.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chris



Whaaat?! Con Sordino legato is coming? If I could choose Con Sordino should be the default sound of the High String instruments and they could be removed only for a very serious reason. :mrgreen:


----------



## Resoded

I'm also eagerly awaiting the con sordino. Last I heard was that they said it was coming out september 2014.

I e-mailed the support a few months ago but didn't really get an answer when it's coming.


----------



## JPShooter

Deleted.


----------



## blougui

Please do not highjack the Commercial Anouncement thread about Sable with request about other products.
thanx !  
Erik


JPShooter @ Wed Mar 25 said:


> I am hoping that the updates to both eDNA and EvoStrings is not going to take too long. They were both projected to be out by now.


----------



## scientist

i'll just add my voice to the chorus. i, too, am still waiting on components of sable that were announced during the pre-order and still do not exist. they even re-upped and promised them for 2014 and that update failed to materialize. fwiw, this thread is peppered with posts from me asking what's up with this still promised-but-undelivered stuff, most of them unanswered.

i still support the company, love their libraries, and buy them on the reg. plus their dedication has been proven via ongoing support for other libraries, which just makes this even weirder. it's been over two years!


----------



## scientist

i'm awaiting approval for acceptance to the spitfire forum, so in the meantime thought i'd ask again here to see if anyone has heard:

same question as the last post in this thread: what is the status of the final sable content update?


----------



## The Darris

From a personal conversation with the SF Team, I can tell you this much. The additional Sable content that has still yet to be released has been recorded and is still in the process of being developed. They've already made a public response in regards to not following through with the original announcement of content. With that said, they made one promise which was to release the entire BML Volume 1 series within a year which they did plus many additional libraries in nearly all of their ranges. Now, as much as I would love this content, I know I need to be patient. I haven't experienced a developer of their size (small) who have created this much content in such a little amount of time. That is a big responsibility which I think is commendable but many other find ridiculous. Regardless of where you stand on this issue, their products speak for themselves in purpose and quality.


----------



## chrysshawk

Well that last sentence wasn's bombastic and generalized at all, especially since tou spek on behalf of currently unfinished products.


----------



## LLGen

The Darris, this is not stated with any ill intent, but much of what you said sounds increasingly fanboy to me rather than equal partner in a business transaction. And you are certainly entitled to that opinion. Some of what you wrote seems reasonable if, again, you were a member of VI Control and purchased Sable during the early discussions you had with Spitfire Audio. You may not have been expecting this content, and it's all gravy to you. Forget VI Control for a moment.

Any customer that went to the Spitfire Audio website in the summer of 2013 and purchased Sable expecting to receive the full content that Spitfire themselves put on the tin have already been more than patient. In six weeks from this post it will be two years since Sable 3a was launched, and Spitfire themselves sold the Sable 3b content as to-be-delivered within a month from that launch.

Two. Years.

That is beyond necessitating patience from customers or just weird as scientist put it and into the realm of utterly ridiculous.

Considering that time frame, The Darris, Spitfire Audio being small, creating additional libraries, and completing the content of the Sable 3 product as they sold it are not mutually exclusive. And it is not unreasonable to think Spitfire Audio keeping to their business obligation and delivering the full product as they sold it two years ago on their website should be of the highest importance, especially to the customer that's been waiting two years for it. That Spitfire Audio continues to make new product after new product, many of which I myself have purchased, only compounds the insult of them moving delivery of these 3b patches into a distant future of their choosing.

If they wanted to charge more for Sable 3, they should have upped the price. If they didn't have the means or intent to actually deliver the content as sold, not kicked around on a discussion forum, but actually sold on their website, then the content of the product should have been listed differently. The original Sable patchlist they had posted when they began selling Sable 3 still remains available on their website, as does the Sable 3a product launch stating that the Sable 3b content would be delivered within a month from 3a's launch:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/sable-patch-list.html
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-303-sable-volume-3-1st-part-released.html (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-303-sa ... eased.html)

Spitfire Audio lost just shy of £900 from me in the recent complete my bundle promo because it just struck me funny this time around. "Me complete my bundle? How about you complete the product you sold me two years ago? Then we'll talk about buying some more libraries."

Spitfire simply needs to complete delivery of the product as they sold it. It really is that simple. 

LL


----------



## givemenoughrope

I'm a Sable user. What exactly was hinted at that hasn't come out? I'm pretty satisfied (and a bit overwhelmed too).


----------



## mk282

Some of 3b planned content was released as vol 4 instead and given to vol 3 owners for free. Just to balance things out.


----------



## LLGen

givemenoughrope @ Mon May 18 said:


> I'm a Sable user. What exactly was hinted at that hasn't come out? I'm pretty satisfied (and a bit overwhelmed too).



Violins 1 a4:
Legato intervals fingered con sordino
Legato intervals portamento con sordino
Legato intervals flautando
Legato intervals sul pont
Repeated note legato

Violins 2 a3:
Legato intervals fingered con sordino
Legato intervals portamento con sordino
Legato intervals flautando
Legato intervals sul pont

Violas a3:
Legato intervals bowed
Legato intervals fingered con sordino
Legato intervals portamento con sordino
Legato intervals flautando
Legato intervals sul pont

Cellos a3: 
Legato intervals fingered con sordino
Legato intervals portamento con sordino
Legato intervals flautando
Legato intervals sul pont
Repeated note legato

CBasses a3: 
Legato intervals bowed
Legato intervals portamento
Legato intervals trem


See the link I posted previously, givemenoughrope. These were spelled out, not hinted at, directly on their website when purchasing the library in 2013. Read through this thread to see how the community and Spitfire worked out the product. As I wasn't a member then, Spitfire's dialogue on here had no bearing on my purchase. What they listed on their website at that time did, however.

I, too, enjoy the library. And many others from them. It's a great sounding room. Terrific. Great programming. The guys at Spitfire are nice guys and talented at this job. Insert more deserved superlatives here. That is wholly different than purchasing a product from a company and expecting content that was sold as part of the package to be delivered in a timely fashion.

LL


----------



## givemenoughrope

Ha.. that looks good...I'll take that as well!

It's spitfire so I'm sure it's coming sooner or later.


----------



## FriFlo

I almost forgot about that ... well, almost! 
givemeenoughrope, your optimism is admirable, but two years really seems like it is about time to finally deliver. I certainly understand, that they made some mistake in this release, but as a company with so much output they should honor their promise. After two years I would expect at least an announcement with a time frame, when those missing articulations are going to be delivered. Ignoring these questions doesn't really make me feel good as a customer.


----------



## givemenoughrope

I imagine they dont want to discuss it until they have the time to do it and nail down a release. Theyve only been recording the kitchen sink over there. Besides, a lot happens in the sample/scoring world in 2 years. Maybe they have a better way of recording/scripting...who knows. I know that no developer of their status wants to be behind. 8dio, SF, Embertone, Audiobro, some others...I have plenty of faith in all of them to deliver the goods.


----------



## The Darris

LLGen,

I completely understand your thoughts and opinions and I do agree actually. I bought into the full Sable bundle based on the articulations listed above and I have been a prominent voice on here to get information about it as I am frustrated that they haven't released it yet. That is why I approached them verbally at NAMM about this content and made that post. While it doesn't change the fact that they haven't fulfilled their initial released specs, they at least gave good reason (Obviously my opinion). I see both sides of this situation as a developer and consumer. It is no lie that I am a fan of Spitfire's products but I am also a fan of the other prominent developers on this forum as well. In the end, as I was telling another developer earlier today, it is about music production and what works best for the user. When I need strings for my compositions, Sable is my go to. It is my workhorse. I've worked on a couple short films in which I utilized a few different (non-Spitfire) string libraries to give the director some choices for the sound, they always chose Spitfire, blindly. Sable is arguably one of the best string libraries on the market in terms of articulations and functionality and in my opinion, sound. 

In the end, I know those articulations are coming and I will continue to use Sable. Whether or not you will continue to buy from them is your prerogative. I just thought I would play Devil's Advocate in regards to why they haven't been released. Forgive me for throwing in my personal opinions as well. I don't post on here to make every single person happy but my comments are based on my personal experiences. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## LLGen

That's a thoughtful reply, The Darris. Cheers.


----------



## The Darris

LLGen @ Wed May 20 said:


> That's a thoughtful reply, The Darris. Cheers.


 o-[][]-o


----------



## kevinlee87

They cannot make Con Sordino Legato patch with current Con Sordino samples. Because there's a lot of squicks & noises in some Con Sordino samples (Intended samples obviously, but it's kind of annoying). I think they've ruined the best part from the beginning..


----------

